# Sting Operation? Awesome ... If True!!!!



## ActionJackson

A friend just sent this link to me. Not a known site so it could be "fake news" but if the information is true then it's great news for Trump and the Right!

Supposedly, Trump had his Cybersecurity chief "watermark" some fake ballots to see if they would be counted. Well ... the story is below:

https://wearethene.ws/notable/162658


> *
> It was all a STING, the ballots were watermarked and this man appointed by Trump helped pull it off. Watch the water, watch the lawsuits and the fake ballots TOSSED. This agency was founded AFTER the 2018 Midterms*





> Post 11467441 17 hours ago • View on 8kun
> It was all a STING, the ballots were watermarked and this man appointed by Trump helped pull it off. Watch the water, watch the lawsuits and the fake ballots TOSSED. This agency was founded AFTER the 2018 Midterms.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybersecurity_and_Infrastructure_Security_Agency
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_C._Krebs
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/3359
> 
> Krebs cited his children as being a key motivator.
> 
> "One of the reasons I'm doing this job is because I've got five kids and I want them to have a United States of America," Krebs said. "I want them to be able to vote, when they get to 18, and have confidence in the process. I want [to secure] the systems and the networks that they're going to depend upon in the future.
> 
> "I've got to be able to look at them every morning and say 'I'm doing this, you know, to ensure that you've got something when it's your time.' "


I hope this isn't a parody site or total B.S. I want it to be completely true! But I've been duped before.


----------



## Sasquatch

I'd say dont put too much stock in it. Weve been led to believe multiple times Trump was setting up the Dems to catch their wrong doing and its happened zero times.

I say clickbait. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson

Sasquatch said:


> I'd say dont put too much stock in it. Weve been led to believe multiple times Trump was setting up the Dems to catch their wrong doing and its happened zero times.
> 
> I say clickbait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My experience and B.S. radar agrees with you but my deep-seeded hope and desire for righteousness and happy endings wants to believe the story.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

I say it's fake, but I hope I am wrong.


----------



## ActionJackson

This dude form the X22 Report is generally pretty good and reliable. He is a big QAnon guy but I don't hold that against him.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

ActionJackson said:


> This dude form the X22 Report is generally pretty good and reliable. He is a big QAnon guy but I don't hold that against him.


would be nice... but also feels like more "wait and see".... it's coming..... keep waiting...... any second now..... a bit longer..... wait for it.... wait for it.... it's almost here.... one more second..... wait for it.... wait for it...... here it comes..... it's coming..... wait for it.....

that pretty much sums up Q so far....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

This is just fantasy.
Has Trump's DOJ, in four years, ever charged or prosecuted any of these alleged "traitors"?

Why then, would they start now, when the game is almost over?

As one gets older, he becomes more cynical, based on things he has witnessed.
At age 72, I believe almost nothing. Except that Jesus Christ is my Lord and Savior. Other than that? Not much.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Jesus Christ is my Lord and Savior. Other than that? Not much.


That is literally the only thing we can be 100% sure of!! :vs_closedeyes:

And that reminder really cheered me up!!


----------



## Smitty901

We have sen how DOJ , FBI and courts have open worked against Trump . It will not stop. They all live in fear


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

rice paddy daddy said:


> At age 72, I believe almost nothing. Except that Jesus Christ is my Lord and Savior. Other than that? Not much.


Right on RPD! 
It doesn't matter who is in the White House, we know who is on the Throne.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

If this story was a meal it's a main course of horsesh*t, a large dollop of bullsh*t served on a bed of goatsh*t covered with with a healthy does of pigsh*t gravy.

Godspeed.


----------



## Annie

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Right on RPD!
> It doesn't matter who is in the White House, we know who is on the Throne.


Yes. Regardless of who is in the White House, Our Lord will use him for _HIS_ own purposes, just as He used the cross for His honor and glory and for the benefit of our poor souls.


----------



## Prepared One

I think we are out of time for "Wait for it"


----------



## jimcosta

*My experience with BlockChain Ballots.*

I worked a Florida voting precinct on Tuesday.

I observed a most honest vote in my county. We had amazing voting machines that tabulated the vote the instant it was read. Any errors detected were reported to the voter at the time. We did not count the votes after closing because the machines already had the vote totals for all races.

We only sorted the vote sheets by their page number, that is page 1, 2 and 3. We then pulled out all write in ballots for future county hand counting.

If a line was left blank or a race had two selections made instead of just one, the machine gave the voter a chance to clear it up or just to ignore that vote line.

There was a fancy pattern around all four borders of each ballot page. I was puzzled when the machine refused to read one ballot even though I had the voter run it through several times, even backwards. Upon inspection the ballot was properly filled out. Then I noticed a small shred in the middle of the top of the page - a small sliver of the pattern was torn away. The voter had to void that page a get a replacement.

That must have been the blockchain we are hearing about. If one small piece of it is destroyed it breaks its "seal".
So our machine was programmed not to take counterfeit non-blockchain ballots.

However keep in mind that each of the 3,600 counties in the U. S. purchase their own machines from many available models.


----------



## jimcosta

*Must See 7 Minute Video*






*P.S. Better link here: * 2020 Election Sting Operation Donald Trump BlockChain Security Steve Pieczenik Interview


----------



## jimcosta

*Keep Your Faith - Trump Already Won
*

This is a great 35 minute video framing the cheating problem and where it is about to go.
As he says, this is organized Treason and Sedition on a large scale.

.
.

*



*


----------



## Murdock67

ActionJackson said:


> A friend just sent this link to me. Not a known site so it could be "fake news" but if the information is true then it's great news for Trump and the Right!
> 
> Supposedly, Trump had his Cybersecurity chief "watermark" some fake ballots to see if they would be counted. Well ... the story is below:
> 
> https://wearethene.ws/notable/162658
> 
> I hope this isn't a parody site or total B.S. I want it to be completely true! But I've been duped before.


If it's true why haven't they acted and arrested all the dem scum?


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *Must See 7 Minute Video*


Looks like Google/YouTube did their thing and suppressed more truth. Maybe there's a BitChute link???


----------



## jimcosta

*Murdock67: * My guess is arrests are waiting for the votes to be certified. 
Perhaps this is why Georgia stopped counting yesterday for an Administrative meeting; they are in panic.

I suggest you watch the Greg Hunter video above. This is massive organized treason and sedition. You want to catch them with shit all over themselves.

I have heard it said many times that the most horrifying sound to a sailor is the moan of a steel ship as it is breaking in the middle and the steel is bending from the extreme weight at both ends. I think I hear the Democratic party moaning right now. They know they are going down. They may even lose the House in the end so they will control nothing.


----------



## jimcosta

Murdock67: This is a new link to the 7 minute video removed by Youtube. Enjoy.

2020 Election Sting Operation Donald Trump BlockChain Security Steve Pieczenik Interview


----------



## Chiefster23

Well the guy in the video said arrests were under way as the video was being made. Nothing being reported on any news service. I guess we shall see. I hope it’s true, but until I see people in handcuffs, I’m not holding my breath. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimcosta said:


> *My experience with BlockChain Ballots.*
> 
> I worked a Florida voting precinct on Tuesday.
> 
> I observed a most honest vote in my county. We had amazing voting machines that tabulated the vote the instant it was read. Any errors detected were reported to the voter at the time. We did not count the votes after closing because the machines already had the vote totals for all races.
> 
> We only sorted the vote sheets by their page number, that is page 1, 2 and 3. We then pulled out all write in ballots for future county hand counting.
> 
> If a line was left blank or a race had two selections made instead of just one, the machine gave the voter a chance to clear it up or just to ignore that vote line.
> 
> There was a fancy pattern around all four borders of each ballot page. I was puzzled when the machine refused to read one ballot even though I had the voter run it through several times, even backwards. Upon inspection the ballot was properly filled out. Then I noticed a small shred in the middle of the top of the page - a small sliver of the pattern was torn away. The voter had to void that page a get a replacement.
> 
> That must have been the blockchain we are hearing about. If one small piece of it is destroyed it breaks its "seal".
> So our machine was programmed not to take counterfeit non-blockchain ballots.
> 
> However keep in mind that each of the 3,600 counties in the U. S. purchase their own machines from many available models.


After the 2000 vote fiasco in Florida, I believe we now have one of the most secure voting methods in the country.
For in person voting, ID must be shown, the signature pad signed, to receive a ballot. As Jim said, the paper ballots are marked and then fed into the tabulator by the voter.
For absentee voting, a ballot must be requested by the voter, and when received, it must match up to not only the name on the voter roll, but also the signature on file.
Florida started counting absentee ballots weeks ago, so when the polls closed on Tuesday those votes had already been entered into the system.

I voted in person, the 2nd day after early voting began on October 19th.


----------



## jimcosta

By training I was a CPA, computer systems Analyst and Paralegal.
I was a systems guy; I only see systems.

As an auditor and CPA, I learned very early that in setting up an honest business system, there was always one goal. That was to make it so that in order to cheat or steal from the system, two persons were required to act together.

The Voting system I participated in (on voting day) did not allow two persons to act together the time I was there.
However, I left before the senior people left. But by that time the ballots had been sealed in bags and were awaiting for transport.

So there was indeed room for fraud because I cannot say there was not room. Could two people come into the main building after hours and make changes? I don't know unless their system is set up to prevent that.

Now we highly suspect fraud in the South end of the state controlled by the Democrats. Do they have a good audit control system? Do they use good fool-proof machines?
Can any machine be hacked and change number counts?

So what I end up with is Florida has 60 counties, with each in charge of their audit systems, each in charge of their machine purchases, etc. And each has an Election Supervisor that must certify the vote as accurate.

My final question is how can a Supervisor certify their county vote if they *end up with more ballots than they have as registered voters?* Likewise how can a State certify their vote if they have *more voters than registered voters?* *To me this is the key issue*. I would wait until the states certify their votes, usually around the 25th of November, and then come out a-gunning for them. That would be *Prima-Facia proof of a crime* in those areas that fit this problem. Then it comes down to simple math and you can't undo that one. I think they had the math covered until late Tuesday night when they realized they needed a whole lot more fraud and could not hide the true numbers with what they were forced to do after that. Thus the extreme numbers of more ballots than registered voters.

Of course, in the meantime the MSNM, including FOX News, will declare Biden the winner and shut down all talk about court challenges. Then perhaps it might be a good time to take out the grid or insert a new pandemic to black out the legal fight forever.

P.S. Remember that there are two parts to a ballot: the state part and the Federal part. Perhaps the Federal part in that region may be voided by that region and the state part allowed through.


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> By training I was a CPA, computer systems Analyst and Paralegal.
> I was a systems guy; I only saw systems.
> 
> As an auditor and CPA, I learned very early that in setting up an honest business system, there was always one goal. That was to make it so that in order to cheat or steal from the system, two persons were required to act together.
> 
> The Voting system I participated in (on voting day) did not allow two persons to act together the time I was there.
> However, I left before the senior people left. But by that time the ballots had been sealed in bags and were awaiting for transport.
> 
> So there was indeed room for fraud because I cannot say there was not room. Could two people come into the main building after hours and make changes? I don't know unless their system is set up to prevent that.
> 
> Now we highly suspect fraud in the South end of the state controlled by the Democrats. Do they have a good audit control system? Do they use good fool-proof machines?
> Can any machine be hacked and change number counts?
> 
> So what I end up with is Florida has 60 counties, with each in charge of their audit systems, each in charge of their machine purchases, etc. And each has an Election Supervisor that must certify the vote as accurate.
> 
> My final question is how can a Supervisor certify their county vote if they *end up with more ballots that they have as registered voters?* Likewise how can a State certify their vote if they have *more voters than registered voters?* *To me this is the key issue*. I would wait until the states certify their votes, usually around the 25th of November, and then come out a-gunning for them. That would be Prima-Facia proof of a crime in those areas that fit this problem. Then it comes down to simple math and you can't undo that one. I think they had the math covered until late Tuesday night when they realized they needed a whole lot more fraud and could not hide the true numbers with what they were forced to do after that. Thus the extreme numbers of more ballots than registered voters.
> 
> Of course, in the meantime the MSNM, including FOX News, will declare Biden the winner and shut down all talk about court challenges. Then perhaps it might be a good time to take out the grid or insert a new pandemic to black out the legal fight forever.


I fully expect Covid to mysteriously become 10X worse right at the time the challenges are happening.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slight correction. Florida has 67 counties, not 60.
You must originally be from somewhere else.


----------



## jimcosta

Nope. Just estimate numbers sometimes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Back in the day, Florida license plate’s first number identified the county. It was based on population.
I’m familiar with South Florida since I grew up there.
1=Dade
6=Palm Beach
10= Broward

68= Replacement for lost tag.


----------



## jimcosta

*Software 'Glitch' In Michigan Erroneously Gave 1000s Of Votes To Biden; Up To 47 Counties Compromised.*

If we multiply 6,000 votes by 47 counties we get 282,000 votes that may have gone to Biden instead of Trump.


----------



## Smitty901

WI had 250,000 That should have been removed it was not done as the law required. One of those 250,000 is an election official that admitted to being registered in a place she did not live and said so what my "Votes" count.
WI had 250,000 people reg as permanently house bound due to COV19 so vote ID is not required. No one knows who voted for them. It goes on and on. But every last illegal vote will count .


----------



## jimcosta

*More On The Michigan "Glitch" Problem.*

First of all the term glitch makes it sound like the record player got bumped and the needle slid across a part of the song. Nope, not this time.

The"Glitch" was a programing change that moved *35% *of the presidential votes to Biden.
Now extend that across the total U. S. Presidential vote and see what you get. Is that a "glitch"?

See Bill Still 6 Minute Video:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I agree that they likely have to wait for the votes to be certified to close the net. I also believe that if trump didn't have a plan to deal with the cheating before the election he doesn't deserve to lead us.... That being said if we had a nickle for every time we were told we have them dead-to-rights and zero-chit-nada came out of it, we could all be living on our own private prepper islands in Belize...


----------



## jimcosta

*Here's the quick way auditors & mathematicians spot fraud:*

Note: Numbers have a uniform curve pattern when created naturally. When the numbers are manipulated by man they lose that natural curve.

Start with this 3 Minute Video first:






*Then go to this * Article


----------



## jimcosta

*My Projection:*

Don't worry Baby, It'll all be fine. This is where I think things are heading:

*1. Superman's Cape:*

You don't pull on Superman's cape or steal the bacon from Trump. You know what he will do. Especially if he knew you were coming. Unlike most, he will put up one hellova fight.

*2. 99% Court Logic:*

99% of courts rulings are based on logic. Trump must give them the logic to reveal the magnitude of the problem.
The Supreme court will pick up cases involving a faulty Federal Election in a hertbeat because of the timing to cure it and the importance to the country. Lower courts will be bypassed.

*3. Due Dates:*

Around Nov. 18th - Counties and states must certify their counts.

December 14th - Electors must vote in the next president.

January 20th - Inaugaration date.

*4. Framing the Problem:*

Trump must quickly reveal the probability of great fraud but does not have to reveal who did it.

*5. The Math:*

You can't argue with good numbers. Trump needs to demonstrate:
a) The states have ballots exceeding more than 100% of the 
registered voters.
b) The Bedford Formula reveals fraud was present in the Biden votes.
c) Actual video shows huge vote flipping from Trump to Biden.
d) Statistical analysis reveals anomilies in vote correlation between the 
president and congressional candidates is unnatural.
e) If the reports of radioactive blockchain watermarks are true, tests 
performed on a few sample precints might indicate the level of fraud. 
* 
6. Timing:*

Trump should make his major appeal after November 18th. That gives the Supreme Court until December 14th to respond. Also by waiting until the county votes are certified those certifying them are commit crimes if the know of unrevealed major fraud.

*7. Court's Remedy:*

No one knows. But it is probable that they will not take the power to declare the winner as President. They will still preserve the power of the electors to do that.

So at best they can invalidate the vote and call for a new Federal vote. If so they could postpone the inaugaration a few months. My guess is they might leave the interim president problem to the congress.


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *My Projection:*
> 
> Don't worry Baby, It'll all be fine. This is where I think things are heading:
> 
> *1. Superman's Cape:*
> 
> You don't pull on Superman's cape or steal the bacon from Trump. You know what he will do. Especially if he knew you were coming. Unlike most, he will put up one hellova fight.
> 
> *2. 99% Court Logic:*
> 
> 99% of courts rulings are based on logic. Trump must give them the logic to reveal the magnitude of the problem.
> The Supreme court will pick up cases involving a faulty Federal Election in a hertbeat because of the timing to cure it and the importance to the country. Lower courts will be bypassed.
> 
> *3. Due Dates:*
> 
> Around Nov. 18th - Counties and states must certify their counts.
> 
> December 14th - Electors must vote in the next president.
> 
> January 20th - Inaugaration date.
> 
> *4. Framing the Problem:*
> 
> Trump must quickly reveal the probability of great fraud but does not have to reveal who did it.
> 
> *5. The Math:*
> 
> You can't argue with good numbers. Trump needs to demonstrate:
> a) The states have ballots exceeding more than 100% of the
> registered voters.
> b) The Bedford Formula reveals fraud was present in the Biden votes.
> c) Actual video shows huge vote flipping from Trump to Biden.
> d) Statistical analysis reveals anomilies in vote correlation between the
> president and congressional candidates is unnatural.
> e) If the reports of radioactive blockchain watermarks are true, tests
> performed on a few sample precints might indicate the level of fraud.
> *
> 6. Timing:*
> 
> Trump should make his major appeal after November 18th. That gives the Supreme Court until December 14th to respond. Also by waiting until the county votes are certified those certifying them are commit crimes if the know of unrevealed major fraud.
> 
> *7. Court's Remedy:*
> 
> No one knows. But it is probable that they will not take the power to declare the winner as President. They will still preserve the power of the electors to do that.
> 
> So at best they can invalidate the vote and call for a new Federal vote. If so they could postpone the inaugaration a few months. My guess is they might leave the interim president problem to the congress.


 Courts do not rule on logic. They rule on law and precedent. Logic and common sense isn't a legal requirement. I almost think that is intentional.


----------



## jimcosta

Denton said:


> Courts do not rule on logic. They rule on law and precedent. Logic and common sense isn't a legal requirement. I almost think that is intentional.


Sorry Denton but I disagree. Precedents are used because of the logical trail that they lay out. The answer is not just a simple yes or no, but is detailed as to the logic of how that answer was reached and how it can be reached by other similar cases in the future. That is the logic I am referring to. First the facts are ascertained. Then the facts are run through a series of logical steps to see if the precedent ruling is called for here as well.

Its kind of hard to explain but is quite beautiful in wording in court rulings.

The logic I am referring to in Trump's situation is to make sure that the facts are easily accepted to begin with and then make sure they meet the logical tests already laid out by precedent cases to rule that great fraud impaired the vote.

P. S. I agree with you in that *"courts do not rule on logic" but rather through logic.*


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> Sorry Denton but I disagree. Precedents are used because of the logical trail that they lay out. The answer is not just a simple yes or no, but is detailed as to the logic of how that answer was reached and how it can be reached by other similar cases in the future. That is the logic I am referring to. First the facts are ascertained. Then the facts are run through a series of logical steps to see if the precedent ruling is called for here as well.
> 
> Its kind of hard to explain but is quite beautiful in wording in court rulings.
> 
> The logic I am referring to in Trump's situation is to make sure that the facts are easily accepted to begin with and then make sure they meet the logical tests already laid out by precedent cases to rule that great fraud impaired the vote.
> 
> P. S. I agree with you in that *"courts do not rule on logic" but rather through logic.*


You don't have to explain it to me, whether you think it's hard or easy to explain. I'm no stranger to it.


----------



## jimcosta

*Even the state of Michigan said yesterday that their vote may be tainted.*

4 Minute Bill Still Video:


----------



## jimcosta

*Here is my plan for this thread.*

I visit this website because I am a Prepper and also because I have maintained a free news blog pertaining only to the collapse and reset, that being Resetus.us.

I get inspiration for articles from here which I post to the news blog, and visa versa. There are times I use this site as a scratch pad to later develop an article to be posted elsewhere. I have maintained my news blog for about six years and spend a great deal of time researching the news for it.

I am and have been following the big stories that impact our future and have no intent of getting into personal drama. I don't have time for it.

We are in the midst of a civil war now with the opening battle over the fraudulent tampering with the vote. That may last about four months. Based on its outcome we may have a civil war move out into the streets with violence.

The past week we finally lost what was the last independence of FOX News. We have lost many independent journalists that have been silenced by the technocrats or have dropped out due to fear or concentration on their family safety prepper-wise. Independant news is becoming harder to come by.

My intent is to use this thread to post the major news articles that will not be seen on TV. I will continue to post here. If anyone does not wish to follow the coup story or does not fancy my writing style you might try avoiding this thread. Of course anyone here is welcome to chime in at all times.

*If anyone requests,* I will just lurk here and post on another site.


----------



## Slippy

Jim,

I'd prefer you....

......STICK AROUND! You're A-OK in my book!:vs_closedeyes:

Slip!



jimcosta said:


> *Here is my plan for this thread.*
> 
> I visit this website because I am a Prepper and also because I have maintained a free news blog pertaining only to the collapse and reset, that being Resetus.us.
> 
> I get inspiration for articles from here which I post to the news blog, and visa versa. There are times I use this site as a scratch pad to later develop an article to be posted elsewhere. I have maintained my news blog for about six years and spend a great deal of time researching the news for it.
> 
> I am and have been following the big stories that impact our future and have no intent of getting into personal drama. I don't have time for it.
> 
> We are in the midst of a civil war now with the opening battle over the fraudulent tampering with the vote. That may last about four months. Based on its outcome we may have a civil war move out into the streets with violence.
> 
> The past week we finally lost what was the last independence of FOX News. We have lost many independent journalists that have been silenced by the technocrats or have dropped out due to fear or concentration on their family safety prepper-wise. Independant news is becoming harder to come by.
> 
> My intent is to use this thread to post the major news articles that will not be seen on TV. I will continue to post here. If anyone does not wish to follow the coup story or does not fancy my writing style you might try avoiding this thread. Of course anyone here is welcome to chime in at all times.
> 
> *If anyone requests,* I will just lurk here and post on another site.


----------



## jimcosta

*Coup Underway Right Now - Alex Newman*

Best 32 minute video that tells us where we are now.

Recap & Video


----------



## jimcosta

*YAY BIDEN PRESIDENT-ELECT*

5 Minute Video by Erin T Scott:


----------



## jimcosta

This is a great restatement of the FACT details by Tracy Beanz. She looks only at documented situations and not at the overall problem.
53 Minute Video.


----------



## jimcosta

*Facebook and Twitter Suspend Accounts That Posted on Benford's Law Showing Biden's Implausible Vote Totals - LABELING IT "SEXUAL EXPLOITATION"[/B]

Article By Jim Hoft, The Gateway Pundit

See Also:  Great graphs!

"It Defies Logic": Scientist Finds Telltale Signs Of Election Fraud After Analyzing Mail-In Ballot Data*


----------



## jimcosta

*Donald Trump Jr: "Declassify Everything"...*


----------



## jimcosta

*Is Trump preparing the military for domestic terrorism?*

Trump Tweet: I am pleased to announce that Christopher C. Miller, the highly respected Director of the National Counterterrorism Center...

Trump Fires Defense Secretary Mark Esper "Effective immediately".


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *Is Trump preparing the military for domestic terrorism?*
> 
> Trump Tweet: I am pleased to announce that Christopher C. Miller, the highly respected Director of the National Counterterrorism Center...
> 
> Trump Fires Defense Secretary Mark Esper "Effective immediately".


Good! The "counter terrorist" guru was opposed to countering the terrorism in the streets of America's major cities. Worthless swamp creature!!


----------



## Kauboy

I love a good conspiracy theory. They make for a great ride.
But I haven't found very many to be accurate or true.

I've been listening to Dr. Charlie Ward today. He has a great perspective on the election fraud, and openly states that Trump will be in office for 4 more years and won something like 80% of the vote.
That is fantastical.
To the point of unbelievable...

He claims there was a "watermark" of sorts on all official ballots across the country, and that a "quantum voting system" was in place to spot the fakes. He claims nobody knew about this watermark except those making the real ballots, and oddly enough, Amy Coney Barrett validated the watermark. That's where things go a bit screwy. 

Would it be crazy good if true? Yeah. It would be a cleansing of "the swamp" like nothing before.

But... it all seems too good to be true.

(He also claims the Joe Biden we're seeing is a double... so that's another +1 to the "screwy" total.)


----------



## jimcosta

*LEIGH DUNDAS JUST GOT OFF A CONFERENCE CALL WITH TRUMP'S LAWYER AND BILL STEPIEN*

[8 Minute Video. Watch to the end]


----------



## jimcosta

*Read the two options that President Trump has!*

Trump fires deep state Defense Secretary Mark Esper, indicating a likely plan for military involvement in a declaration of insurrection
Article by Mike Adams.


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Read the two options that President Trump has!*
> 
> Trump fires deep state Defense Secretary Mark Esper, indicating a likely plan for military involvement in a declaration of insurrection
> Article by Mike Adams.


I've got his back if this happens.


----------



## bigwheel

ActionJackson said:


> A friend just sent this link to me. Not a known site so it could be "fake news" but if the information is true then it's great news for Trump and the Right!
> 
> Supposedly, Trump had his Cybersecurity chief "watermark" some fake ballots to see if they would be counted. Well ... the story is below:
> 
> https://wearethene.ws/notable/162658
> 
> I hope this isn't a parody site or total B.S. I want it to be completely true! But I've been duped before.


Heard the fly in the oinment on that theory is the ballots are furnished by the states and not the Feds. Highly unkiely that got watermarked. On a happier not Mark Levin said the US Attys in the big Democrat controlled cities are being tasked to investigate any allegtions of voter fraud in their sphere of influence..thus bypassing the Soros appointed local DAs such as in Philiadelphia and Dallas just as examples. Hope thats right.


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> Heard the fly in the oinment on that theory is the ballots are furnished by the states and not the Feds. Highly unkiely that got watermarked. On a happier not Mark Levin said the US Attys in the big Democrat controlled cities are being tasked to investigate any allegtions of voter fraud in their sphere of influence..thus bypassing the Soros appointed local DAs such as in Philiadelphia and Dallas just as examples. Hope thats right.


Had to explain that to people at work. 
People grasp at straws when they feel desperate.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

the ballots were supplied by the states... but is it possible the paper to print the ballots was provided to the states from the feds?


----------



## Denton

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> the ballots were supplied by the states... but is it possible the paper to print the ballots was provided to the states from the feds?


If that were the case, the states wouldn't have their rights.


----------



## Steve40th

Is all this evidence going to be able to be brought to someone who can call it? Before january 20, 2021


----------



## jimcosta

*The President or the Attorney General has the right to declare an insurrection:*

"It's time for President Trump to declare an insurrection / rebellion to be under way in the United States, call for the arrest of Big Tech CEOs like Jack Dorsey, and remove from public office all traitors in the House and Senate (as well as mayors and governors) who are enemies of the United States Constitution.

These powers are clearly described in the Fourteenth Amendment, and it seems history has brought us to this moment where President Donald J. Trump must invoke it to save the Republic."

Source: SAVE THE REPUBLIC: Trump may invoke the Fourteenth Amendment to strip Electoral College votes from states engaged in an illegal INSURRECTION against our republic

*P. S.* "But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability." Source: Section 3, 14th Amendment


----------



## ActionJackson

bigwheel said:


> Heard the fly in the oinment on that theory is the ballots are furnished by the states and not the Feds. Highly unkiely that got watermarked. On a happier not Mark Levin said the US Attys in the big Democrat controlled cities are being tasked to investigate any allegtions of voter fraud in their sphere of influence..thus bypassing the Soros appointed local DAs such as in Philiadelphia and Dallas just as examples. Hope thats right.


I believe it's "fake news" but I really like the idea of creating a way to verify ballots in the future. If they can do it on America's paper money they can do it on something as important as ballots.


----------



## Kauboy

jimcosta said:


> *The President or the Attorney General has the right to declare an insurrection:*
> 
> "It's time for President Trump to declare an insurrection / rebellion to be under way in the United States, call for the arrest of Big Tech CEOs like Jack Dorsey, and remove from public office all traitors in the House and Senate (as well as mayors and governors) who are enemies of the United States Constitution.
> 
> These powers are clearly described in the Fourteenth Amendment, and it seems history has brought us to this moment where President Donald J. Trump must invoke it to save the Republic."
> 
> Source: SAVE THE REPUBLIC: Trump may invoke the Fourteenth Amendment to strip Electoral College votes from states engaged in an illegal INSURRECTION against our republic
> 
> *P. S.* "But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability." Source: Section 3, 14th Amendment


Such wide-spread action would be viewed by almost everyone as a cleansing of opposition.
It would not look good. It would indeed look very bad.
The intention, and result, might be righteous, but the optics would immediately cause an international glaring eye to focus upon us. You can't round everyone up at once.
Get the heads first. As the next few months pass, pick up the remainder.

I'm all for invoking the Insurrection Act to stop violent riots and protect cities that mayors/governors are unwilling to protect.
I would oppose its invocation just to arrest bad actors. Not necessary, and too easily seen as heavy-handed.


----------



## jimcosta

*Guarded Hopes.*

Guard your hopes well in regards to Trump availing the powers of the 14th Amendment to quickly crush an insurrection. Those powers come with a high price. That may be why it has not been used in 160 years.

What will be gained by its use is the closing history on Biden and Harris. They will drop out of the history books on this period. They may be crowded out by an all out Socialist Marxist nationwide insurrection. That may be devil's due exacted.

If the Deep State retains control of the Main Street News Media, they will block from the citizens' view all evidence of voter fraud and other treason committed while at the same time grant the Deep State's wish of having strong reason to portray Trump as a dictator that must be put down.

Therefore, make certain your hopes are guarded as the 14th Amendment is not a quick solution to the problem but rather in our case it may be only the beginning of a "controlled civil war".


----------



## SGG




----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Guarded Hopes.*
> 
> Guard your hopes well in regards to Trump availing the powers of the 14th Amendment to quickly crush an insurrection. Those powers come with a high price. That may be why it has not been used in 160 years.
> 
> What will be gained by its use is the closing history on Biden and Harris. They will drop out of the history books on this period. They may be crowded out by an all out Socialist Marxist nationwide insurrection. That may be devil's due exacted.
> 
> If the Deep State retains control of the Main Street News Media, they will block from the citizens' view all evidence of voter fraud and other treason committed while at the same time grant the Deep State's wish of having strong reason to portray Trump as a dictator that must be put down.
> 
> Therefore, make certain your hopes are guarded as the 14th Amendment is not a quick solution to the problem but rather in our case it may be only the beginning of a "controlled civil war".


I certainly hope the legal route prevails but if not, the 14th should be utilized. It's better than having an illegitimate president and the election process permanently ruined.

I'll be the first to say that if Biden won without cheating then I'd grumble but accept it. If he won by cheating, I cannot accept that.


----------



## Robie

> I'll be the first to say that if Biden won without cheating then I'd grumble but accept it. If he won by cheating, I cannot accept that.


Absolutely. I agree.


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *Guarded Hopes.*
> 
> Guard your hopes well in regards to Trump availing the powers of the 14th Amendment to quickly crush an insurrection. Those powers come with a high price. That may be why it has not been used in 160 years.
> 
> What will be gained by its use is the closing history on Biden and Harris. They will drop out of the history books on this period. They may be crowded out by an all out Socialist Marxist nationwide insurrection. That may be devil's due exacted.
> 
> If the Deep State retains control of the Main Street News Media, they will block from the citizens' view all evidence of voter fraud and other treason committed while at the same time grant the Deep State's wish of having strong reason to portray Trump as a dictator that must be put down.
> 
> Therefore, make certain your hopes are guarded as the 14th Amendment is not a quick solution to the problem but rather in our case it may be only the beginning of a "controlled civil war".


It wouldn't hurt my feelings to be legally deputized by the Commander In Chief. If the Marxists are willing to go to these lengths to take over our Constitutional Republic then Trump is within his right as an American citizen to go to whatever lengths necessary to squash the insurrection. Posse Comitatus on a grand scale! I'm in!


----------



## Robie

I imagine, among other reasons, this is why Secretary of defense Esper was let go. He stated he would not back Trump with the military in the event of an insurrection.

Esper was a big globalist.

Big swamp creature.


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> I imagine, among other reasons, this is why Secretary of defense Esper was let go. He stated he would not back Trump with the military in the event of an insurrection.
> 
> Esper was a big globalist.
> 
> Big swamp creature.


It took decades for the Marxists and the Globalists to fill D.C. with these putrid whores so even if Trump gets another 4 years it may be impossible to completely eradicate the deep roots and the weeds they support. But he could make a dent!


----------



## jimcosta

While driving today I thought about the 14th Amendment.

What I now see is that its purpose is to suspend things in time and to give the Republic a free shot to stand and defend itself and momentarily stop its attackers.

Isn't that just what we need now, a chance for the Republic to stand and defend itself?


----------



## jimcosta

*BALLOTS FOUND IN KEY BATTLEGROUND STATE - This Could Change EVERYTHING*

Biden is ahead by 10,000 votes in Georgia. 132,000 Change of Address Flags are on Fulton County system, with most of those probably being Inelegible votes.

4 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*UPDATE: BIDEN STILL DOESN'T HAVE PRESIDENT-ELECT STATUS AS REAL CLEAR POLITICS HAS YET TO AWARD HIM PA*

3 Minute Video:


----------



## jimcosta

*Election Data Shows Millions of Votes Were Switched*
8 Minute Video by Bill Still


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> *Election Data Shows Millions of Votes Were Switched*
> 8 Minute Video by Bill Still


What is funny (sad) is that even if we are able to wrest this election back around and President Trump gets his four more years that he honestly earned, when election times come around again, there will still be issues. All the people, including some on this forum, will say, "oh, that fraud won't happen again, they have learned their lessons" (which reminds me, where IS *******?). Blindly on. Well, I will take the four years! I can do a lot with four years. :vs_wave:


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Election Data Shows Millions of Votes Were Switched*
> 8 Minute Video by Bill Still


His numbers state if GA and AZ are given to Trump, Trump needs 11.. It would be a miracle, I dont know why. But damn, what the hell has happened.


----------



## Bigfoot63

It ain't over till the fat lady sings


----------



## rstanek

Still cautiously optimistic.....


----------



## jimcosta

*Sullivan Wins Alaska Reelection, Bringing Republicans To 50 Senators*

Sullivan's win means that, as widely expected, majority control will depend on the winners of two January runoffs in Georgia.

*See Also: * Georgia Announces Hand Recount As Razor-Thin Margins Persist


----------



## jimcosta

*Joe diGenova - Disqualify 800,000 Mail In Ballots in PA*

By Bill Still 11 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*This is a great 30 minute video if you want to get to the root of the voting fraud.
*
*ELECTION STEAL - General exposes the REAL vote fraud the media are hiding: CIA computer program flips votes*


----------



## jimcosta

*Shane Vaughn Teaches - "What Happens If President Trump Does Not Concede The Election"*

7 Minute Video. Must see!


----------



## jimcosta

*Clear skies ahead.*

So much news has come out the past two days that I cannot begin to discuss it.

The bottom line is Trump has about half a dozen "bites at the apple" to win the election.
He can't lose as he only needs one bite of it! Watch the show as the establishment collapses - it is over for them and hopefully a new evolution for humanity.

Just look at the headlines today at Resetus.us

*P.S. * I may go offline this week but I hope not.
My computer died last weekend and my back-up computer is dying now. Its fan went out so I crash every 20 minutes. This can't be healthy for the mother board.

I have two computers being built and hope to have them by early next week. 
*
That is why I am predicting the end of the election results now in case I am absent.*


----------



## Steve40th

How did someone allow the machines to be built and connected to the internet.. Wow.


----------



## jimcosta

*Federal Election Chair - Election is Illegitimate!*

4 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

*Stunning: Democrat Groups Affidavits Prove Presidents Case in PA.*

Note: This deals with small numbers of votes. Don't get hung up on small number; keep your eye on the 100 thousand swings electronically altered votes.

15 Minute Video by Tracy Beanz:


----------



## jimcosta

*TrumpTweet: "REPORT: DOMINION DELETED 2.7 MILLION TRUMP VOTES NATIONWIDE-ANALYSIS FINDS 221,000 PENNSYLVANIA VOTES SWITCHED... "*


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Clear skies ahead.*
> 
> So much news has come out the past two days that I cannot begin to discuss it.
> 
> The bottom line is Trump has about half a dozen "bites at the apple" to win the election.
> He can't lose as he only needs one bite of it! Watch the show as the establishment collapses - it is over for them and hopefully a new evolution for humanity.
> 
> Just look at the headlines today at Resetus.us
> 
> *P.S. * I may go offline this week but I hope not.
> My computer died last weekend and my back-up computer is dying now. Its fan went out so I crash every 20 minutes. This can't be healthy for the mother board.
> 
> I have two computers being built and hope to have them by early next week.
> *
> That is why I am predicting the end of the election results now in case I am absent.*


 Hope you are right.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Scores A Win in PA Appeals Court*

5 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

Trump Drops Bomb, Wood is Good, Election Psyop Continues. Weekly News Wrap-Up.

36 Minute Video & recap by Greg Hunter. * Great recap on where it all stands today.*


----------



## Steve40th

Another great article with an MIT analysts who goes deep into the fradulent voting machines software in Michigan..
https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...at_they_inevitably_leave_evidence_behind.html


----------



## jimcosta

*Dominion Voting Systems Officer of Strategy and SECURITY Eric Coomer Admitted in 2016 Vendors and Election Officials Have Access to Manipulate the Vote.*

By Jim Hoft, The Gateway Pundit article


----------



## jimcosta

*Massive Truckers Strike Nov 26 29* [Must Hear]

5 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## Denton

ActionJackson said:


> A friend just sent this link to me. Not a known site so it could be "fake news" but if the information is true then it's great news for Trump and the Right!
> 
> Supposedly, Trump had his Cybersecurity chief "watermark" some fake ballots to see if they would be counted. Well ... the story is below:
> 
> https://wearethene.ws/notable/162658
> 
> I hope this isn't a parody site or total B.S. I want it to be completely true! But I've been duped before.


Just a reminder of the actual topic of the thread. Thought it'd be nice.

Any word about this?


----------



## jimcosta

*So far not another word about the water marked ballots.*

But they are really not needed. Currently Trump has three bullets from the smoking gun: *high level statistics* and *forensic evidence of whole scale machine programming interference.* Plus they have affidavits of poll workers indicating patterns of low level voting fraud.

What more does a court need to see? We just have to wait for the court to convene.

In the meantime . . . If you failed to watch the Greg Hunter video posted here yesterday you missed what he said about it all.
He said that every town has that man bragging about being the first person to inhabit mars. Everytime you see him he talks about stocking the rocket with food, supplies and now fuel. But we all know that he and Biden aren't really going anywhere!


----------



## Robie

> What more does a court need to see?


Depends on the judge.


----------



## jimcosta

*Robie: * Lets explore that. What you are saying is correct for a single lower court Judge.

But this will end up quickly in the U. S. Supreme Court, whose primary purpose is to *maintain the constitution.*

Now with the entire world watching the fate of the U. S., is it probable that 5 of the 9 judges will disavow their oath and take away our sovereignty forever?


----------



## Steve40th

I do NOT trust Roberts at the SCOTUS. I dont feel a 100% the SCOTUS will even take the cases?


----------



## TenMileHunter

If it goes to SCOTUS, they will send it to Congress where DJT will prevail. This will ignite the left which will attempt to burn down our country. Patriots will end the lefts charade and take back our country. Liberal hunting season will open with no bag limit.
War is coming. Be prepared.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel

Annie said:


> Yes. Regardless of who is in the White House, Our Lord will use him for _HIS_ own purposes, just as He used the cross for His honor and glory and for the benefit of our poor souls.


Amen. Believe the Old Testament explains fully that National Leaders serve at the pleasure of God. He sets them up and brings them down. 
https://wake-up.org/morality/god-raises-up-kings-or-nations-and-removes-them-larry-w-wilson.html


----------



## Prepared One

TenMileHunter said:


> If it goes to SCOTUS, they will send it to Congress where DJT will prevail. This will ignite the left which will attempt to burn down our country. Patriots will end the lefts charade and take back our country. Liberal hunting season will open with no bag limit.
> War is coming. Be prepared.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


War is coming, it always does. When, and from where, is the question.


----------



## jimcosta

*2020 Election Most Corrupt in American History - Martin Armstrong*

Interview by Greg Hunter. Recap and 42 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*Amazing Polly's major exposé: BIG TECH, SOROS & GATES AUDITING ELECTION & DID MAIL-IN BALLOTS!*

14 Minute Video:


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Amazing Polly's major exposé: BIG TECH, SOROS & GATES AUDITING ELECTION & DID MAIL-IN BALLOTS!*
> 
> 14 Minute Video:


Wow. Its going up against a brick wall, the election that is.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. More Hands Make It Easier.*

I read a story of a traveler who saw a van pulled over on the side of the highway on a steep embankment rising up. The van was listing badly and was about to roll over back onto the road. He pulled over and ran over to assist the two men trying to hold it up while a Highway Patrolman was on his radio.

The traveler asked them how long they had been holding it up. That is when he discovered the two were under arrest!

I received three emails of despair about the Amazing Polly article indicating that the voting audits are scams that had been planned for several years and that Trump may be finished. I see something else entirely.

More hands in the project to steal the election only makes the Trump win easier. The planned audit reveals the depth and planning done by the traitors. With a team of lawyers aware of the controlled audit that is just one more layer to the fraud that can be revealed to the SCOTUS, the state legislators, the electors, the U. S. citizens and the world.

Yep, more hands are better.


----------



## Steve40th

The Russians said out country was only capable of failing from within. Someone, some people are at large and profiting from it. Who are they? Where are they? Trump seems to be the variable they werent ready for..
Game on.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimcosta said:


> *The President or the Attorney General has the right to declare an insurrection:*
> 
> "It's time for President Trump to declare an insurrection / rebellion to be under way in the United States, call for the arrest of Big Tech CEOs like Jack Dorsey, and remove from public office all traitors in the House and Senate (as well as mayors and governors) who are enemies of the United States Constitution.
> 
> These powers are clearly described in the Fourteenth Amendment, and it seems history has brought us to this moment where President Donald J. Trump must invoke it to save the Republic."
> 
> Source: SAVE THE REPUBLIC: Trump may invoke the Fourteenth Amendment to strip Electoral College votes from states engaged in an illegal INSURRECTION against our republic
> 
> *P. S.* "But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability." Source: Section 3, 14th Amendment


Exactly what Hitler or Stalin would do.


----------



## ActionJackson

Denton said:


> Just a reminder of the actual topic of the thread. Thought it'd be nice.
> 
> Any word about this?


It doesn't appear to be factual or it would be all over the alternative news sites.

However, there is strong evidence that the "Dominion Software" used by many states is riddled with inconsistencies and fraudulent misuse. Flynn's lawyer (I can't remember her name off of the top of my head) says she has ironclad evidence that it was used to manipulate the "election" in Biden's favor. She says that it's not just hundreds of thousands of votes that were funneled towards Biden but millions.






Note that I didn't click directly on the FOX site. I no longer support FAUX "News."


----------



## jimcosta

*New Defense Chief Puts DoD On Notice: "All Wars Must End"*[/URL]

_"Ending wars requires compromise and partnership. We met the challenge; we gave it our all. Now, it's time to come home."_

[This Article may be related to the election problem at hand and what may follow.]

*P.S. * [Is President Trump signaling the City of London and the Central Banks that the U. S. will no longer fight wars for their benefit?]


----------



## jimcosta

*Robert Steele: 100 Future Resignations from Congress; Sidney Powell After BigTech; John Brennan to Jail?*

8 Minute Video


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly what Hitler or Stalin would do.


I think if this happens, it will only occur with evidence in hand. I think he will go to the Supreme Court first. Q has hinted at martial law for a number of years. I would only expect the 14th to be invoked after the revolution starts that BLM and Antifa have been pushing for. Oh, and the leftist groups calling for a revolution have been growing.

Trump has never struck me as the dictator type regardless of what CNN says.


----------



## jimcosta

*The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared "National Emergency" that set an Election Day trap for the "unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure"*

Great article & 19 Minute Video by Mike Adams.
He is saying the recounts and Supreme Court are no longer necessary (see end of article).

_"Once all the evidence is compiled and presented, President Trump merely needs to declare the entire election to be null and void as an artifact of a failed foreign coup attempt against the United States, aided by treasonous operators inside the Democrat party and certain dark corners of the intelligence community (CIA, FBI, etc.). As an immutable legal principle, any party that engages in a social contract (such as an election) and then cheats to try to unfairly "win" that contract, is disqualified by default. You cannot win an election by stealing it. There is overwhelming legal precedent for this in court decisions from both SCOTUS and Federal district courts. The recounts are irrelevant. The "certification" of the fraudulent votes is just theater. None of that matters once the overwhelming fraudulent nature of the entire operation is documented and revealed to all. "_


----------



## jimcosta

*MSM NOW BEING FORCED TO ADMIT INITIAL OUTCOME OF 2020 ELECTION MIGHT NOT RESULT IN WHAT THEY WANTED!*

10 Minute Video from Florida Maquis::


----------



## jimcosta

*Case For Sainthood Opened At The Vatican.*


----------



## jimcosta

*Rudy - Stay Tuned For Big News Tomorrow [Tuesday]*

3 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## Steve40th

We shall see.. If the fraud is that large, the left will use all means necessary to distract the public.. 
I just cant believe that he could have lost.. After traveling to Oregon, and Hawaii right before the election, for example, there was Trump stuff everywhere.. In those two states. Blows your mind..


----------



## Kauboy

jimcosta said:


> *Rudy - Stay Tuned For Big News Tomorrow [Tuesday]*
> 
> 3 Minute Video by Bill Still:


That's a TALL claim of a Trump electoral count of 410. If it comes out he actually did win Cali, heads should roll.


----------



## Steve40th

Kauboy said:


> That's a TALL claim of a Trump electoral count of 410. If it comes out he actually did win Cali, heads should roll.


That 410 was quite high. But, nowadays you can never tell.
I never thought I would see people in Hawaii or Oregon flying trump flags daily.. when I was working and on vacation right before the election.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump's Winning Backstop Strategy.*

5 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

Read this Recap from today's X22 Report:

"The [CB]/[DS] are now patting themselves on the back, they have the people exactly where they want them, but do they really. The [CB] fell right into the trap, they accelerated their plan and blocked Judy Shelton. Countermeasures in place. The battle of all battles. The [DS]/[CB] propaganda has run its course, the evidence is overwhelming and the MSM/Social Media companies will move to the next phase. They are preparing to censor it all, *the patriots are not just going to show that the system that was used manipulated this election they are going to show that this has been going on for generations, not just here in the US but around the world, we have been living in a fantasy land.* Operators Active."

Source


----------



## jimcosta

*'This Has Never Happened': Deadlocked Board In Largest Michigan County Refuses To Certify Nov 3 Vote*
"Huge win for @realDonaldTrump..."

Tyler Durden Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Wayne County Board Breaks Deadlock, Votes Unanimously To Certify Election Results While Demanding Audit*

Article


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Meanwhile, Republican Senators are fist bumping and welcoming Kamala Harris back to the Senate.
It appears to be all one big, happy family.


----------



## Steve40th

I know its late, but it went from not certkfying results in Wayne coynty to unaminously certifying.
Maybe i misread it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Nothing will be done.
At all.
Nothing.
It is all smoke and mirrors to make people think the politicians are not all in bed with each other.

In the Army, we had a term that fit a variety of situations, including the 2020 election.
BOHICA. Bend Over Here It Comes Again.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nothing will be done.
> At all.
> Nothing.
> It is all smoke and mirrors to make people think the politicians are not all in bed with each other.
> 
> In the Army, we had a term that fit a variety of situations, including the 2020 election.
> BOHICA. Bend Over Here It Comes Again.


I thought it was Cluster F***


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> I thought it was Cluster F***


A Charlie Foxtrot is exactly that, a big mess. A Chinese Fire Drill. FUBAR. 
Today's politicians know exactly what they are doing. They are going to stick it to us. BOHICA.

Trump's White House is, however, a Charlie Foxtrot.


----------



## Sasquatch

rice paddy daddy said:


> A Charlie Foxtrot is exactly that, a big mess. A Chinese Fire Drill. FUBAR.
> Today's politicians know exactly what they are doing. They are going to stick it to us. BOHICA.
> 
> Trump's White House is, however, a Charlie Foxtrot.


I agree with you we've been burned and people that should have gone to jail have not. I'm very cynical too and we all have a right to be. But you have to wonder...all of Trump's lawyers are very high-powered people and their reputations are everything (at least in their world). So if they make this big show and come up with nothing they would be the laughing stock of DC and that world in general. Who do you know in their right mind that would walk into that? These guys have a lot to lose if they don't put some people behind bars and keep Trump in the WH. Just something to think about.


----------



## Slippy

The "Swamp/Sewer Creatures of DC" are not going to easily give up their access to their piece of the $5 TRILLION DOLLAR PIE!

When all is said and done, more will be said than done. 

FUBAR for me and you....back to unbelievable wealth and prosperity for the DC Swamp/Sewer Creatures...:vs_mad:


----------



## Steve40th

Where is this Wealth at? Banks, Land, Influence, Interest?


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nothing will be done.
> At all.
> Nothing.
> It is all smoke and mirrors to make people think the politicians are not all in bed with each other.
> 
> In the Army, we had a term that fit a variety of situations, including the 2020 election.
> BOHICA. Bend Over Here It Comes Again.


I'm not willing to comply. I am not willing to concede. You can grab your jar of Vaseline to make it easier, but I am staying clenched up. :vs_wave:


----------



## Robie

Sasquatch said:


> I agree with you we've been burned and people that should have gone to jail have not. I'm very cynical too and we all have a right to be. But you have to wonder...all of Trump's lawyers are very high-powered people and their reputations are everything (at least in their world). So if they make this big show and come up with nothing they would be the laughing stock of DC and that world in general. Who do you know in their right mind that would walk into that? These guys have a lot to lose if they don't put some people behind bars and keep Trump in the WH. Just something to think about.


Yup. Rush made a good point about Lyn Wood and Sidney Powell yesterday. Impeccable reputations and people who will not toss information around willy nilly.
Though the pessimism runs high with me, I have no choice but to think...the best case, Trump prevails...the worst case, the fraudulent election is uncovered.

If I don't keep the faith and give up, they win.


----------



## jimcosta

*Michigan County Refuses to Certify Election*

Although this 7 minute video by Bill Still was made before he knew that Wayne County did finally agree to certifying the vote on condition of an audit, it in indicative of the confusion, fear and panic in some of the Democratic stronghold counties right now.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Lawyer Sydney Powell on Newsmax - Trump Won with 80 Million Votes* [MUST SEE]

By NewsMax: Recap & 10 Minute Video

[Note that Wayne County reversed their decision.]


----------



## jimcosta

*Michigan: In dramatic reversal, Wayne County election board Republicans rescind votes to certify. *
8 Minute Video by Rudy Giuliani.


*See Also: * In Shocking Reversal, Wayne County Election Board Republicans Rescind Certifications; Claim Family Threatened.
Article by Tyler Durden

""Later that evening, I was enticed to agree to certify based on a promise that a full and independent audit would take place," he said - only to learn on Wednesday that state officials had reneged or would otherwise not honor the audit."


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> *Michigan: In dramatic reversal, Wayne County election board Republicans rescind votes to certify. *
> 8 Minute Video by Rudy Giuliani.
> 
> 
> *See Also: * In Shocking Reversal, Wayne County Election Board Republicans Rescind Certifications; Claim Family Threatened.
> Article by Tyler Durden


I am starting to think that the left's new plan is to just make everyone so tired of the whole thing that we just go along.


----------



## TenMileHunter

stevekozak said:


> I am starting to think that the left's new plan is to just make everyone so tired of the whole thing that we just go along.


I will never give up. I hate commies.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

How many fraudulent votes do they have to find?
4 million?
200 here, 600 there, ain’t going to do the trick.


----------



## KUSA

There are millions of fraudulent votes on the Dominion machines alone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> There are millions of fraudulent votes on the Dominion machines alone.


I sincerely hope this can be proven.
Another Trump term would stave off communism a little longer.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I sincerely hope this can be proven.
> Another Trump term would stave off communism a little longer.


The software has already been proven "reliable" in Venezuela and Argentina. 
If you can find it, listen to the lawyers' press conference, today. You'll understand what we've been saying.


----------



## Denton

A good highlight:
https://www.breitbart.com/2020-elec...conference-on-challenges-to-election-results/


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Campaign Withdraws Michigan Lawsuit After Wayne County Certification Reversal*
Article

""This morning we are withdrawing our lawsuit in Michigan as a direct result of achieving the relief we sought.""


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> The software has already been proven "reliable" in Venezuela and Argentina.
> If you can find it, listen to the lawyers' press conference, today. You'll understand what we've been saying.


Knowing, or belief, is one thing.
Proving it in court is another.


----------



## TenMileHunter

rice paddy daddy said:


> Knowing, or belief, is one thing.
> Proving it in court is another.


When it goes to the SCOTUS, it will be overturned.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

TenMileHunter said:


> When it goes to the SCOTUS, it will be overturned.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

And then the leftists will really get violent.
It will be great to watch, from the seclusion of our farm house.
I can’t wait!!!!


----------



## KUSA

This is a good video to watch. I didn't realize that Trump signed an executive order in 2018 pertaining to foreign interference in elections. The Dominion software was foreign. Mmm mmm mmm.






https://www.whitehouse.gov/presiden...-foreign-interference-united-states-election/


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Knowing, or belief, is one thing.
> Proving it in court is another.


and therein lies the hard part. Sydney Powell said she's not sure if the good guys or the bad guys have the servers.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> And then the leftists will really get violent.
> It will be great to watch, from the seclusion of our farm house.
> I can't wait!!!!


They can burn themselves down. I'll be ready for any unusual activity in my area.


----------



## jimcosta

*Sidney Powell Says Trump Team Will Sue Officials "To Invalidate" Election Results... And An Inside Look Into Smartmatic*

"If Smartmatic can escape the fraud allegation, there is still a corruption question" - July 10, 2006 State Department confidential cable.

Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Election Plan, Massive Voter Fraud, MSM Propaganda*

Short written recap and 40 minute video.
Great summary of this week's fraud activity and reaction by News Media.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Meanwhile, the Daily Mail is reporting that Tucker Carlson has repeatedly invited Trump lawyer Sidney Powell to come on his show and back up her claims. But she has refused to do so.

I'm beginning to think this is what we used to call ATNA - all talk no action. In other words bovine scatology.
This has been going on for a week now, and no evidence whatever has been produced.

It is on Fox News as well. www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-carlson-rudy-giuliani-sidney-powell-election-fraud


----------



## Chiefster23

Could be bullshit, maybe not. I watched Sydney Powell yestrday and she made a very valid point. A reporter was harassing her demanding proof. Sydney replied that she wasn’t trying her case in the court of public opinion and that basically she didn’t care that the reporter was skeptical. The case had to be proved in court in front of a judge, not a reporter. Same goes for Tucker. She is 100%correct.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Meanwhile, the Daily Mail is reporting that Tucker Carlson has repeatedly invited Trump lawyer Sidney Powell to come on his show and back up her claims. But she has refused to do so.
> 
> I'm beginning to think this is what we used to call ATNA - all talk no action. In other words bovine scatology.
> This has been going on for a week now, and no evidence whatever has been produced.
> 
> It is on Fox News as well. www.foxnews.com/opinion/tucker-carlson-rudy-giuliani-sidney-powell-election-fraud


The one thing that gives me hope is that those lawyers have a lot to lose if they are trying to make something out of nothing.

Still, we'll have to wait to see what pans out in the courts.


----------



## Denton

Powell’s response to Tucker:
Trump Lawyer Sidney Powell Responds to Tucker Carlson: ‘He Was Insulting, Demanding and Rude’

*Seems I don’t know how to link to a Breitbart app article.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

After living this long, and seeing what I have, I am a skeptic about almost everything.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

aaaand still waiting...... more waiting.... any second now..... just a minute longer..... it's happening..... wait for it..... here it comes... it's gonna be worth it.... just another second.... watch what's going to happen..... it's coming!!! Red October.... any second now..... you are going to be so shocked....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> aaaand still waiting...... more waiting.... any second now..... just a minute longer..... it's happening..... wait for it..... here it comes... it's gonna be worth it.... just another second.... watch what's going to happen..... it's coming!!! Red October.... any second now..... you are going to be so shocked....


The criminal indictments are going to be revealed any day now.
Any day.
It's coming!!


----------



## SGG

rice paddy daddy said:


> After living this long, and seeing what I have, I am a skeptic about almost everything.


It has taken me less than 40 years on this planet to be a skeptic about everything


----------



## jimcosta

*Dominion Voting 'Lawyers Up' Before Abruptly Backing Out Of Pennsylvania Fact-Finding Hearing*

"Dominion Voting Systems has hung you out to dry..."
Article


----------



## KUSA

Denton said:


> Powell's response to Tucker:
> Trump Lawyer Sidney Powell Responds to Tucker Carlson: 'He Was Insulting, Demanding and Rude'
> 
> *Seems I don't know how to link to a Breitbart app article.


So Tucker has turned to the lib side too?


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> So Tucker has turned to the lib side too?


I watched that segment and he wanted her to produce proof on TV before introducing it in a courtroom. At the outset of the press release, it was stated they would be providing it in court.

Sydney Powell's reputation is stellar and I can't see her stating things she can't prove.


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> I watched that segment and he wanted her to produce proof on TV before introducing it in a courtroom. At the outset of the press release, it was stated they would be providing it in court.
> 
> Sydney Powell's reputation is stellar and I can't see her stating things she can't prove.


I used to play a lot of poker and I smell a bluff. They say they filled the inside straight? Raise and call, let's see the cards. :tango_face_grin: Hope I am wrong my friend but they are quickly running out of time.


----------



## KUSA

Prepared One said:


> I used to play a lot of poker and I smell a bluff. They say they filled the inside straight? Raise and call, let's see the cards. :tango_face_grin: Hope I am wrong my friend but they are quickly running out of time.


What is the point in a bluff in regards to this?


----------



## Prepared One

KUSA said:


> What is the point in a bluff in regards to this?


That's just it, they keep saying they have the cards, the smoking gun, but I have seen nothing in 4 years. All these investigations, the long awaited bomb to drop on Hillary, Oblunder and his criminal organization, the swamp and all the alligators, the AG reports, this report, that report, this investigation and that investigation. I have yet to see anything. Zip, Zero, Bupkis!

I would love for them to have the ace high straight, but it's time to lay the cards on the table. I believe this election was stolen, but we need the proof. Now! Not later.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Prepared One said:


> That's just it, they keep saying they have the cards, the smoking gun, but I have seen nothing in 4 years. All these investigations, the long awaited bomb to drop on Hillary, Oblunder and his criminal organization, the swamp and all the alligators, the AG reports, this report, that report, this investigation and that investigation. I have yet to see anything. Zip, Zero, Bupkis!
> 
> I would love for them to have the ace high straight, but it's time to lay the cards on the table. I believe this election was stolen, but we need the proof. Now! Not later.


You nailed it, my friend.
As The Fonz would say: "Exactamundo!"


----------



## stevekozak

KUSA said:


> So Tucker has turned to the lib side too?


I, frankly, don't trust anyone in the media. They are all actors. Some better than others.


----------



## Steve40th

I will say this, Trumps Presidency has not been boring. The left have come out swinging, even though its a pinata and they were blindfolded.
Its been one scandal after another. Trump generally comes out ahead, after exposing the dirtbags.
So, lets let this bombshell, fake election pan out..
We have no dog in this fight. But we will have to fight when its over.


----------



## Prepared One

Steve40th said:


> I will say this, Trumps Presidency has not been boring. The left have come out swinging, even though its a pinata and they were blindfolded.
> Its been one scandal after another. Trump generally comes out ahead, after exposing the dirtbags.
> So, lets let this bombshell, fake election pan out..
> We have no dog in this fight. But we will have to fight when its over.


I have always felt the hammer will fall. When, where, and how? I believe, it's closer at hand then many think.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> I used to play a lot of poker and I smell a bluff. They say they filled the inside straight? Raise and call, let's see the cards. :tango_face_grin: Hope I am wrong my friend but they are quickly running out of time.


We are running out of time. You may be correct and this could be a bluff, it wouldn't be the first time and it won't be the last.

This certainly is not a Star Trek movie where Kirk always wins in the end.

Many of us have read the Book and know how it turns out in the last chapter. If we are, then we lose up until the last chapter. I know many who think we are entering those times. Still, I remain an optimist and hope for the best. This keeps me motivated and moving. I refuse to lay down and quit. It's not in my nature.


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> We are running out of time. You may be correct and this could be a bluff, it wouldn't be the first time and it won't be the last.
> 
> This certainly is not a Star Trek movie where Kirk always wins in the end.
> 
> Many of us have read the Book and know how it turns out in the last chapter. If we are, then we lose up until the last chapter. I know many who think we are entering those times. Still, I remain an optimist and hope for the best. This keeps me motivated and moving. I refuse to lay down and quit. It's not in my nature.


I think you and I come form the same neighborhood.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> That's just it, they keep saying they have the cards, the smoking gun, but I have seen nothing in 4 years. All these investigations, the long awaited bomb to drop on Hillary, Oblunder and his criminal organization, the swamp and all the alligators, the AG reports, this report, that report, this investigation and that investigation. I have yet to see anything. Zip, Zero, Bupkis!
> 
> I would love for them to have the ace high straight, but it's time to lay the cards on the table. I believe this election was stolen, but we need the proof. Now! Not later.





rice paddy daddy said:


> You nailed it, my friend.
> As The Fonz would say: "Exactamundo!"


I can't disagree at all here. Not one bit. We've been built up to only be let down. Yet, even in poker, ya get lucky sometimes.

But here's how I see it. They have been cheating for so long on a smaller scale that this time they decided to push it much farther. And just like poker, you can't win that big by cheating and not get caught. And like the casino's, someone was watching and replaying the tapes and caught on to the play. Then the sting is set up.

I'm not naive and think the good guys always win. That would be nice but life doesn't work like that. Been there, done that as I think many of us have. I know this is a big poker game and we could lose, big time. There is big money and power at stake here and I still think the UN and others are backing the black hats. I think all the stops were pulled out here for them to win.

The one thing I do know is Trump doesn't like losing. He has before and still he won in the end. He didn't need this crap. He won his game and could have retired to a comfortable life with a supermodel wife. His kids did well in the business themselves. Ya gotta wonder why he did it. You also have to remember that one of his best friends was JFK Jr. I also remember what he said during the Oprah interview in 1988. I'll put that below. I do believe Trump was asked to run. If he hadn't we would be in dire straights right now. The beast would have won and I shutter to think what bad shape we would be in.

I still hope for the best but plan for the worst.


----------



## Steve40th

Very good video from a well qualified person explaining ops in Detroit polling station


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> I will say this, Trumps Presidency has not been boring. The left have come out swinging, even though its a pinata and they were blindfolded.
> Its been one scandal after another. Trump generally comes out ahead, after exposing the dirtbags.
> So, lets let this bombshell, fake election pan out..
> We have no dog in this fight. But we will have to fight when its over.


We do have a dog in this fight. His name is Donald J. Trump. A good dog to have in a fight as he enjoys the fight. Heck, if there doesn't seem to be one, he'll just pick up his phone, make a tweet and start one.

It's looking like Biden is going to steal the election. I think the lawsuits are going to bring the fraud to light but they'll not stop Biden from stealing the election. Still, I'll bet Trump isn't going to go quietly into the night. Not his style; especially since he's heavily invested in the future of this nation. He spent four years as the leader of the free world. He now knows the ins and outs. He also knows that he got way more votes than did Biden but they were electronically flipped to Biden.

Trump isn't going to go anywhere. I suspect he's going to lead the rebellion. I can't wait for the midterm elections. Assuming the elections are fair.


----------



## Chiefster23

“Assuming the elections are fair.”


Well since they seem to be getting away with their lying, cheating, and stealing, what makes you think that behavior won’t continue or even escalate?


----------



## jimcosta

*The Good Guys Have The Dominion Server*

By Bill Still: 11 Minute Video


----------



## TenMileHunter

Apparently Tucker thinks he owns the rights to all of the evidence that Sidney and her team has. No wonder Faux News is flushing itself down the toilet.

NewsMaxx and Breitbart are my sources for news. Conservative News app is a great way to keep up with current news when you’re on the go. Gateway Pundit is another great source.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> We do have a dog in this fight. His name is Donald J. Trump. A good dog to have in a fight as he enjoys the fight. Heck, if there doesn't seem to be one, he'll just pick up his phone, make a tweet and start one.
> 
> It's looking like Biden is going to steal the election. I think the lawsuits are going to bring the fraud to light but they'll not stop Biden from stealing the election. Still, I'll bet Trump isn't going to go quietly into the night. Not his style; especially since he's heavily invested in the future of this nation. He spent four years as the leader of the free world. He now knows the ins and outs. He also knows that he got way more votes than did Biden but they were electronically flipped to Biden.
> 
> Trump isn't going to go anywhere. I suspect he's going to lead the rebellion. I can't wait for the midterm elections. Assuming the elections are fair.


If this election gets stolen, why in the hell would you assume mid-term elections would be fair? That is like a group of robbers coming into your house, taking all your valuables, beating you up, raping your wife and kicking your dog, and then the next time they show up you assuming that they are there to bake you a cake and mow your lawn. :vs_worry::vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23

I’m not holding out much hope for the GA senate run off elections either. They cheated on the presidential election and the Republican state officials signed off on the results. Surely we can assume that the senate elections will just be more of the same. Apparently the GA governor and secretary of state are a part of the democratic party scam.


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not holding out much hope for the GA senate run off elections either. They cheated on the presidential election and the Republican state officials signed off on the results. Surely we can assume that the senate elections will just be more of the same. Apparently the GA governor and secretary of state are a part of the democratic party scam.


Absolutely critical that we win those seats! But, I fear you may be correct.


----------



## jimcosta

*Pennsylvania Judge Throws Out Trump Campaign Lawsuit, Setting Stage For Supreme Court Showdown.*

"This is another case that appears to be moving quickly to the United State Supreme Court."

Article


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Pennsylvania Judge Throws Out Trump Campaign Lawsuit, Setting Stage For Supreme Court Showdown.*
> 
> "This is another case that appears to be moving quickly to the United State Supreme Court."
> 
> Article


If all judges followed the law.... But they dont..


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump is Nearly Unstoppable,*

11 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Trump is Nearly Unstoppable,*
> 
> 11 Minute Video by Bill Still:


He sure is very positive as what is supposed to happen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> He sure is very positive as what is supposed to happen.


Maybe I need to ask him what lottery numbers to play this week?


----------



## jimcosta

*My Personal opinion.*

First watch the first 3 minutes recap by Greg Hunter of last weeks voting fraud news below.

I feel most comfortable that Trump holds all the winning cards and Biden has none.

But what if I am wrong? In that case those left in the country with the will to control their lives should go into revolution mode because without the power of the vote we no longer have a government worth having.


----------



## jimcosta

*Plugged-in patriots lay out the epic Trump counterattack that's going to expose and destroy the criminal Democrat deep state*

Great Recap by Mike Adams & 3 long videos. Do yourself a favor and read the recap first.


----------



## jimcosta

*Dear Jim: Interesting 15 Minute Video*

This guy (former Navy Seal) ties together numerous loose ends and hints we have been seeing/hearing lately. Utsava (a fairly well known patriot mystic), shown briefly in this video, tells us this large military operation will happen by the end of this year. The Cabal/Deep State/Illuminati is going down!

Since the DOJ/FBI are not involved in this and given the stolen election we just witnessed and Trump's recent EO's plus major changes just made to our military (the video reviews this) and also what Juan said yesterday (also in the video), I think this is very real so we should all prepare: stock up and buckle up! We are about to witness something amazingly wonderful for this planet and all of our futures. Pete

http://www.bitchute.com/video/wj1rb70eNWIa/


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Dear Jim: Interesting 15 Minute Video*
> 
> This guy (former Navy Seal) ties together numerous loose ends and hints we have been seeing/hearing lately. Utsava (a fairly well known patriot mystic), shown briefly in this video, tells us this large military operation will happen by the end of this year. The Cabal/Deep State/Illuminati is going down!
> 
> Since the DOJ/FBI are not involved in this and given the stolen election we just witnessed and Trump's recent EO's plus major changes just made to our military (the video reviews this) and also what Juan said yesterday (also in the video), I think this is very real so we should all prepare: stock up and buckle up! We are about to witness something amazingly wonderful for this planet and all of our futures. Pete
> 
> http://www.bitchute.com/video/wj1rb70eNWIa/


This guy is off a little...Not sure I am buying any of it...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------



## jimcosta

*THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE MUST WATCH VIDEO!*

Be certain to watch the Scott Mckay video from Plugged-in patriots lay out the epic Trump counterattack that's going to expose and destroy the criminal Democrat deep state


----------



## Chiefster23

.........


----------



## inceptor

Either way this goes, this will most likely be the Dark Winter that Joe referred to.

If Trump wins, expect the left to go revolutionary. Their end game has been socialism and they want it now.

If Biden wins, they will go after both the 1st and 2nd amendments right away. If Republicans lose control of the Senate, the leftist agenda will come fast and hard. Many on the left are making Trump supporters lists and they are talking retaliation.


----------



## jimcosta

*THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE MUST WATCH VIDEO!*

Be certain to watch the Scott Mckay video from Plugged-in patriots lay out the epic Trump counterattack that's going to expose and destroy the criminal Democrat deep state


----------



## jimcosta

*THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE MUST WATCH VIDEO!*

Be certain to watch the Scott Mckay video from Plugged-in patriots lay out the epic Trump counterattack that's going to expose and destroy the criminal Democrat deep state


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> .........


So so curious....:vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak

inceptor said:


> Either way this goes, this will most likely be the Dark Winter that Joe referred to.
> 
> If Trump wins, expect the left to go revolutionary. Their end game has been socialism and they want it now.
> 
> If Biden wins, they will go after both the 1st and 2nd amendments right away. If Republicans lose control of the Senate, the leftist agenda will come fast and hard. Many on the left are making Trump supporters lists and they are talking retaliation.


It will be time to move on to the next box in the set...


----------



## Chiefster23

stevekozak said:


> So so curious....:vs_laugh:


I was being an ass. So I decided to remove it before too many people saw it and became witness to my being a butt-hole.


----------



## jimcosta

*THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE MUST WATCH VIDEO!*

*11.12.20 Post Election UPDATE: US Military 2020 Election Sting Leading To Trump 2nd Term Landslide*

51 Minute Video by Scott Mckay:


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> I was being an ass. So I decided to remove it before too many people saw it and became witness to my being a butt-hole.


I do that more than I am proud of. :vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

All these Trump maneuvers better happen soon.
On Dec 20th the Electoral College meets for their vote.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> Either way this goes, this will most likely be the Dark Winter that Joe referred to.
> 
> If Trump wins, expect the left to go revolutionary. Their end game has been socialism and they want it now.
> 
> If Biden wins, they will go after both the 1st and 2nd amendments right away. If Republicans lose control of the Senate, the leftist agenda will come fast and hard. Many on the left are making Trump supporters lists and they are talking retaliation.


The DNC is talking about "re-programing" of Trump supporters.
If they think any of us will get on the bus to the re-education camp they are sorely mistaken.

I say, let Biden have the White House and both Houses of Congress.
THEN we will see how many are sunshine patriots and how many are winter soldiers. If you do not know what that references, study Thomas Paine.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> The DNC is talking about "re-programing" of Trump supporters.
> If they think any of us will get on the bus to the re-education camp they are sorely mistaken.
> 
> I say, let Biden have the White House and both Houses of Congress.
> THEN we will see how many are sunshine patriots and how many are winter soldiers. If you do not know what that references, study Thomas Paine.


Thanks for the suggestion, that was some good reading.

Frankly I think it's going to get hairy either way. So far the left has kept there activities in liberal areas. Dallas was on their list of places to hit not long ago. DPD had a surprisingly large presence there that day, I say surprisingly because they just recently experienced a very large budget cut. The Chief had had enough and resigned. They talked her into staying until the end of the year. She is a no BS type of person. Add to that the NG was close by and Dallas remained fairly quiet.

Much of the right has been quietly doing the best they can to live their lives in peace. Once that changes is when you'll see the fight. Yeah, we will have the Summer Soldiers, no escaping that. But I believe that there will be enough to cause them a fair amount of grief.

I hope I'm wrong on this point but I don't expect us to survive as a whole. Balkanization is what I expect. Some of the left groups out there have stated openly they want their own section of the country. The left coast has already formed an alliance. Right now it's just for the kungflu but I expect it to go further, depending on how the election turns out.


----------



## jimcosta

*K A B O O M! Governor and Secretary of State in Georgia Took Money From China (To Steal Election from Trump).*

Article

"The Trump election legal team forced the President to WAIT before revealing this, until both Kemp and Raffensperger CERTIFIED the Election results.

According to those same sources, once Kemp and Raffensperger CERTIFIED the results, their crime was complete. Both men certified those election results this week. By law, Mr. Raffensperger was obliged to certify the election results before 5 p.m. on Friday. Gov. Kemp, had to then certify the results by 5 p.m. on Saturday. Both men did exactly those acts. "
*
Update:* "Intel sources now also confirm that "Other Governors, Secretaries of State, State Election officials, County Election officials and even several big city Mayors also allegedly received payments from Communist China and those payments have been tracked as well." Source


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> *K A B O O M! Governor and Secretary of State in Georgia Took Money From China (To Steal Election from Trump).*
> 
> Article
> 
> "The Trump election legal team forced the President to WAIT before revealing this, until both Kemp and Raffensperger CERTIFIED the Election results.
> 
> According to those same sources, once Kemp and Raffensperger CERTIFIED the results, their crime was complete. Both men certified those election results this week. By law, Mr. Raffensperger was obliged to certify the election results before 5 p.m. on Friday. Gov. Kemp, had to then certify the results by 5 p.m. on Saturday. Both men did exactly those acts. "
> *
> Update:* "Intel sources now also confirm that "Other Governors, Secretaries of State, State Election officials, County Election officials and even several big city Mayors also allegedly received payments from Communist China and those payments have been tracked as well." Source


:icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *K A B O O M! Governor and Secretary of State in Georgia Took Money From China (To Steal Election from Trump).*
> 
> Article
> 
> "The Trump election legal team forced the President to WAIT before revealing this, until both Kemp and Raffensperger CERTIFIED the Election results.
> 
> According to those same sources, once Kemp and Raffensperger CERTIFIED the results, their crime was complete. Both men certified those election results this week. By law, Mr. Raffensperger was obliged to certify the election results before 5 p.m. on Friday. Gov. Kemp, had to then certify the results by 5 p.m. on Saturday. Both men did exactly those acts. "
> *
> Update:* "Intel sources now also confirm that "Other Governors, Secretaries of State, State Election officials, County Election officials and even several big city Mayors also allegedly received payments from Communist China and those payments have been tracked as well." Source


Allegedly is not proof. Financial transactions, contracts, video, affidavits etc are proof.
Being very skeptical here.. 
I find it very hard to believe a politician would not cover their tracks and such.. Unless they thought Joe would win in a landslide and Je would not investigate... Kinda like when Hillary was supposed to have won..
I do believe it deep down, but have to wait for solid proof.


----------



## jimcosta

*The question we should really be asking is "Does Sidney Powell really have the proof?"*

Let's come at it from another direction. Lets assume she is a wealthy successful attorney, the perfect target for a slander lawsuit because she has a deep pocket.

An automatic defense against slander is to preface a statement about another person with "in my personal opinion . . . " No matter what follows is not a statement of fact but a personal opinion, which all of us are entitled to.

Go back and look at the statements made by Powell and nowhere will you see "In my personal opinion". Therefore one can only conclude that she has the proof of accusations, which is another defamation defense.

So if we are wanting to see her proof just how do you propose she present her 150 pounds of paper to each of us in a manner we will understand? 
Wouldn't it be better presented in court so that it can be analyzed, weighed, defended and finally judged by those that examined that evidence from both sides?


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *The question we should really be asking is "Does Sidney Powell really have the proof?"*
> 
> Let's come at it from another direction. Lets assume she is a wealthy successful attorney, the perfect target for a slander lawsuit because she has a deep pocket.
> 
> An automatic defense against slander is to preface a statement about another person with "in my personal opinion . . . " No matter what follows is not a statement of fact but a personal opinion, which all of us are entitled to.
> 
> Go back and look at the statements made by Powell and nowhere will you see "In my personal opinion". Therefore one can only conclude that she has the proof of accusations, which is another defamation defense.
> 
> So if we are wanting to see her proof just how do you propose she present her 150 pounds of paper to each of us in a manner we will understand? Wouldn't it be better presented in court so that it can be analyzed, weighed, defended and finally judged by those that examined that evidence from both sides?


Politicians have to have higher standard of proof to sue for slander etc..
I am just saying, she either has it or doesnt. No one is denying it, and The two perps in Ga are not exactly in the open.


----------



## jimcosta

*Michigan May NOT Certify Election Tomorrow.*

9 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> *The question we should really be asking is "Does Sidney Powell really have the proof?"*
> 
> Let's come at it from another direction. Lets assume she is a wealthy successful attorney, the perfect target for a slander lawsuit because she has a deep pocket.
> 
> An automatic defense against slander is to preface a statement about another person with "in my personal opinion . . . " No matter what follows is not a statement of fact but a personal opinion, which all of us are entitled to.
> 
> Go back and look at the statements made by Powell and nowhere will you see "In my personal opinion". Therefore one can only conclude that she has the proof of accusations, which is another defamation defense.
> 
> So if we are wanting to see her proof just how do you propose she present her 150 pounds of paper to each of us in a manner we will understand? Wouldn't it be better presented in court so that it can be analyzed, weighed, defended and finally judged by those that examined that evidence from both sides?


First, I've been following the same person almost from the beginning. I have heard enough BOOMS but have yet to see the results, so I'm a tad skeptical on that.

Second, Lin Wood has made similar accusations. He says he is a defamation lawyer and dares the governor to sue him for defamation of character. I imagine that Powell is the same. She has a lot to lose if she is all jaws and no balls. It's about 60 days to the inauguration so all we can do is prepare for the worst but hope for the best.

I've been scoffed at for this opinion but I'm going to add to it. The UN wants in here. A little over a year ago, Gates and friends war gamed the pandemic, even held a press release on it. Soon after it's reported in China as a pandemic there. Son of a gun but what happened in January? Kungflu arrives. WHO says nothing to see here, move along.

Biden warns of a Dark Winter during the campaign. Dark Winter was also war gamed in April 2020.

https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/01/coronavirus-pandemic-war-games-simulation-dark-winter/

In July Klaus Schwab, director of the World Economic Forum issued a warning on a cyber attack.






In September DHS had a press release stating they are hardening the grid for an EMP. I would also imagine they were also working against a cyber attack.

https://www.dhs.gov/news/2020/09/03/dhs-combats-potential-electromagnetic-pulse-emp-attack

So these next few months are going to be very interesting.


----------



## jimcosta

*Sidney Powell - Georgia the Most Corrupt State.*

14 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Trump legal team made it clear Sunday that Sidney Powell had nothing to do with them, is not working for Trump.
Putting distance between Trump and Powell. 
Evidently she had nothing to show them.

Time to move on.
Let the Supreme Court look at the lawsuits. Ignore far out conspiracy theories.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> Trump legal team made it clear Sunday that Sidney Powell had nothing to do with them, is not working for Trump.
> Putting distance between Trump and Powell.
> Evidently she had nothing to show them.
> 
> Time to move on.


Link to where this was put out? Interesting.


----------



## Chiefster23

What ever happened to the bullshit claim of watermarked official ballots???


----------



## Chiefster23

Steve40th said:


> Link to where this was put out? Interesting.


It's all over thus morning's Fox news feed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> Link to where this was put out? Interesting.


Fox News website this morning has Powell's response to Rudy's statement from yesterday. 
Right now.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> Fox News website this morning has Powell's response to Rudy's statement from yesterday.
> Right now.


Okay, I am in bahrain. I will look for a feed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> Okay, I am in bahrain. I will look for a feed.


Try www.foxnews.com to get the website.
I don't watch TV, I get my news from the individual websites


----------



## Steve40th

Just like Lin Wood, she is not part of the Team Trump campaign laywers. Not being paid by Trump etc. 
I understand it now..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> Just like Lin Wood, she is not part of the Team Trump campaign laywers. Not being paid by Trump etc.
> I understand it now..


According to the news radio station I listen to when out on delivery, she was in the beginning a part of the Trump team.
Perhaps she couldn't back up her statements to the other lawyers? I don't really know.

I wanted to believe her in the beginning, but some of the things she has said are really out there.
Like data being sent to Europe to be counted.


----------



## jimcosta

*Regarding Sidney Powell not being on the Trump team:*

IMO it's just housekeeping, legal and political strategy and of little consequence to the CABAL fight at hand.
Keep in mind that Powell is leading the legal fight to expose the election fraud. The MSN will portray it as a quarrel between Powell & Trump. How silly when they are both advancing the Republic's flag on the Deep State.

Is this Robert E. Lee splitting his army in half at Chancellorsville when he was already outnumbered 2 to 1? 
Perhaps Trump is planning to declare an insurrection and Sidney is spun off to continue the court battles and investigation (not being done by the FBI) into who was stealing the election.

Keep your eye on the big show in the center ring. Never mind the zebra poop way over there.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> According to the news radio station I listen to when out on delivery, she was in the beginning a part of the Trump team.
> Perhaps she couldn't back up her statements to the other lawyers? I don't really know.
> 
> I wanted to believe her in the beginning, but some of the things she has said are really out there.
> Like data being sent to Europe to be counted.


Sctyl does count votes. I will tell everyone this. No one knows what the hell is going on. The Media is in the tank. I am just going to wait it out..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Prediction. If Powell can only present hearsay and not provable evidence, conspiracy theorists will milk this for years.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> According to the news radio station I listen to when out on delivery, she was in the beginning a part of the Trump team.
> Perhaps she couldn't back up her statements to the other lawyers? I don't really know.
> 
> I wanted to believe her in the beginning, but some of the things she has said are really out there.
> Like data being sent to Europe to be counted.


Maybe this will help:
https://noqreport.com/2020/11/23/si...hing-to-do-with-dominion-conspiracy-theories/

Never retained and never sent a bill.


----------



## rstanek

The conspiracy keeps spinning, we will know where it stops on January 20th.....


----------



## amos54

I would be nice if it were true. It sounds feasible. I have not seen anything to confirm it as true. I seriously think it is false.:sad2::sad2::sad2:

The sting might be true. Rumors rhat planes were in the air!!! Special Forces ready to move!!!! Supreme court justices assigned to circuit courts in swing states.( believe this to be true)


----------



## jimcosta

*The Death Star Strategy: Is Trump Contemplating The Ultimate Constitutional Trick Shot?*

Article Authored by Jonathan Turley,


----------



## inceptor

Making Sense Of The News About Sidney Powell

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Sebastian Gorka and Rush Limbaugh are both saying the Constitutional issues should be front and center, that the conspiracy theories make us look like fools. 
I tend to agree.
There is plenty of evidence of vote fraud in clear view. Concentrate on that.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sebastian Gorka and Rush Limbaugh are both saying the Constitutional issues should be front and center, that the conspiracy theories make us look like fools.
> I tend to agree.
> *There is plenty of evidence of vote fraud in clear view. Concentrate on that.*


I may be wrong but I do believe that is the issue they are pursuing.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> I may be wrong but I do believe that is the issue they are pursuing.


They are. Powell is chasing down the conspiracy "theory."


----------



## rstanek

She is working on her own, I put $25.00 her way, a small price to pay to put things right.....


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> They are. Powell is chasing down the conspiracy "theory."


I guess we'll find out soon enough. Hopefully this will end in our favor. I'm not ready to exit this freeway just yet.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> I guess we'll find out soon enough. Hopefully this will end in our favor. I'm not ready to exit this freeway just yet.


Hopefully. I'm not feeling very confident, though. Seems to me that the deck is stacked. The Deep State, corrupt state and local governments and the "media" are working very hard to regain control.


----------



## ActionJackson

Denton said:


> Hopefully. I'm not feeling very confident, though. Seems to me that the deck is stacked. The Deep State, corrupt state and local governments and the "media" are working very hard to regain control.


I tend to agree but I'm hoping for that "David vs. Goliath" outcome. But a big concern of mine (regardless of who the President is) is forced vaccinations. Both Trump and Biden are on Bill Gates' side. That ain't good!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jimcosta said:


> *
> 
> Is this Robert E. Lee splitting his army in half at Chancellorsville when he was already outnumbered 2 to 1?
> .*


*

refresh my memory on how the war ended for Mr. Lee????*


----------



## jimcosta

ND: I am not sure what your point is. Lee put himself in a 4 to 1 disadvantage and as a result of that gamble won an amazing battle.

In regards to this thread it appears that the Trump team is pursuing the Supreme Court, constitutional question approach while Sidney Powell is pursuing a criminal investigation approach. 
This appears to be a logical way for each camp to focus on their work.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Sidney Powell and Chris Christie off the Trump Team.*

Powell is focusing on the criminal investigation that the FBI apparently will not perform. In the meantime the Trump legal team is focused on the Supreme Court and Constitutional Crisis issues; a different area of law. This appears to be a logical division of duties. And by the way, Powell's work can not only be used to correct the vote counts but can also be used by a Military Tribunal for treason charges.

Chris Christie and other fellow Republicans suddenly calling for Trump to concede might be from fear as Powell smokes out the Governor and Secretary of State in Georgia for bribery in allowing the purchase of the Dominion machines. Recently Powell said there are other governors, elected officials (State and local levels) who also took payment from the Chinese government to admit the Dominion machines. So what we may be seeing is rats trying to save themselves.

I still feel that Trump is holding a lot of cards yet to be played. Perhaps this is really just a big chess game - a game that you never quit until you no longer have a move to make.

*ActionJackson:* The video I flagged yesterday as a MUST HEAR (Scott Mckay) indicates that Trump's project Warp Speed is really a cover to move troops around the U. S. under the guise of special forces vaccinating Grannies, when in actuality the troops are to be dispersed to put down the Antifa and BLM rioters expected to show their asses when Trump wins the Presidency. We shall see but do remember that 10,000 Special Forces now report to General Miller and Trump directly.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For the Day. The Last Word On Sidney Powell & Dec. 13th.*

If we assume Trump wishes to use the Insurrection act of the 14th Amendment he must do so prior to December 14th, as that is when the Electoral College votes. If the Insurrection act is invoked then the states under it will automatically lose their electoral votes for the Presidency.

Is this why Powell is now seen as independent, so that Trump can use her work product to back up his justification for the Insurrection action?

The 13th is also probably the deadline for Trump to reveal the radioactive ballots and their tracking if the rumors of it are true. This would most likely result in a Supreme Court injunction on the Electoral College voting.

So don't give up hope Sports Fans. Trump is still holding 1.5 very powerful Trump cards.


----------



## Denton

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> refresh my memory on how the war ended for Mr. Lee????


Let me refresh your history.

In the middle of the night, that dog called Grant snuck into camp and stole General Lee's sword. General Lee was too much a gentleman to demand it be returned.


----------



## Steve40th

Sydney Powell.


----------



## jimcosta

*"Sidney Powell is registered as a MILITARY LAWYER and is the only one who can prosecute TREASON at a TRIBUNAL!"*

Article by The Marshall Report


----------



## Steve40th

I am going to let all of this play out. Digital media is easily created. Court decisions are part of our history. When she goes to court, she will either deliver and win a case, or the courts/people will call BS..
I will say, she took Flynns case to new heights of legalize many never heard of..


----------



## jimcosta

*BIDEN IS A NATIONAL SECURITY THREAT: A MATTER FOR THE DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE - Bob Kudla*

32 Minute Video

https://www.sgtreport.com/2020/11/b...hreat-a-matter-for-the-department-of-defense/


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *BIDEN IS A NATIONAL SECURITY THREAT: A MATTER FOR THE DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE - Bob Kudla*
> 
> 32 Minute Video
> 
> https://www.sgtreport.com/2020/11/b...hreat-a-matter-for-the-department-of-defense/


Washington D.C. is a national security threat. It's why our founders wrote the 2nd Amendment into our Constitution. Biden is a puppet to far greater powers. Soros is both a foreign AND domestic enemy who deserves the punishment deserving of any traitor.


----------



## inceptor

I just got this from someone and thought I would share.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump has just cornered Biden using the #laptopfromhell? *

Tweet


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *Has Trump has just cornered Biden using the #laptopfromhell? *
> 
> Tweet


I'm sure Biden will disclose everything and I'm sure the media are ready to reveal everything.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jimcosta said:


> ND: I am not sure what your point is. Lee put himself in a 4 to 1 disadvantage and as a result of that gamble won an amazing battle.
> 
> In regards to this thread it appears that the Trump team is pursuing the Supreme Court, constitutional question approach while Sidney Powell is pursuing a criminal investigation approach.
> This appears to be a logical way for each camp to focus on their work.


My point was... if you are going to use a war analogy, don't pick one from the side that surrendered in the end... It's like bragging about the great comeback story of Old Yeller after he fought off dem hawgs!


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I'm sure Biden will disclose everything and I'm sure the media are ready to reveal everything.


^^^ :vs_lol: ^^^


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> I'm sure Biden will disclose everything and I'm sure the media are ready to reveal everything.


You going to share some of those pills with your friends here at PF or are you just going to keep them all to yourself?


----------



## jimcosta

*PRESIDENTIAL TRANSITION ACT OF 2019 TRUMP CHECKMATE/BIDEN TROUBLE*

Short Article


----------



## Steve40th

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-bill/394
oops, didnt see the link actually had the link at the bottom.
Biden will just blow it off..
We need special counsel appointed right now..


----------



## jimcosta

*"In Arizona There Were 35,000 Votes Given to Every Democrat Candidate Just to Start the Voting Off" - Sidney Powell Drops a MOAB on AZ DEMOCRATS - COULD FLIP STATE!*

by Jim Hoft, The Gateway Pundit: Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Steve40th: * It doesn't matter if Biden blows it off. That is the whole point.

A military tribunal can court martial Biden and his entire staff for treason or complicity in treason due to the failure to disclose.
No special council will be needed. Biden's act of taking money for his transition team is prima facie evidence and all a military court needs for a guilty adjudication. 
The rest of what Biden did won't matter after one bullet in the heart.


----------



## ActionJackson

Steve40th said:


> https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-bill/394
> oops, didnt see the link actually had the link at the bottom.
> Biden will just blow it off..
> We need special counsel appointed right now..


They need a fair trial of their peers; followed by a fair judgment for crimes committed; followed by a competent firing squad.


----------



## TenMileHunter

ActionJackson said:


> They need a fair trial of their peers; followed by a fair judgment for crimes committed; followed by a competent firing squad.


I'd like to volunteer for that third part.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson

TenMileHunter said:


> I'd like to volunteer for that third part.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The more the merrier!!! Duty and honor!!


----------



## TenMileHunter

ActionJackson said:


> The more the merrier!!! Duty and honor!!


I've already sworn an oath so I should be good to go.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Michigan Law enforcement via Governor I am sure is threatening a whistle blower. I cant believe this hasnt blown up yet.
https://www.wnd.com/2020/11/michiga...ringButtons&ff_campaign=websitesharingbuttons


----------



## AquaHull

Eff them Karens


----------



## hawgrider

Steve40th said:


> Michigan Law enforcement via Governor I am sure is threatening a whistle blower. I cant believe this hasnt blown up yet.
> https://www.wnd.com/2020/11/michiga...ringButtons&ff_campaign=websitesharingbuttons


 The 3 bitches witches


----------



## Steve40th

hawgrider said:


> The 3 bitches witches


They are mad because Kamilla did the knee dance better and is going to be living in DC...


----------



## jimcosta

ActionJackson said:


> They need a fair trial of their peers; followed by a fair judgment for crimes committed; followed by a competent firing squad.


Back in December 2017 Trump signed a national emergency act which put treason and fraud against the government perpetrators *under military law.*

A military tribunal is quick and simple. They are sometimes used in war and must be quick and efficient, thus a "Summary Court Martial". 
They will ask "Did you do this?" If yes they have you. If no they will show a document you signed evidencing where you did.
If they intend to use the death penalty for treason you are shot within a few days. If your family wishes to appeal, well, too late.

This may sound harsh but it is the history of the world. No country can have two kings. A head must always fall.


----------



## jimcosta

Tweet: "The CIA was stripped of Spec Ops Powers last week for a good reason."

Tweet


----------



## Steve40th

Sydney Powell is a registered military officer, so she can do treason...


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> Back in December 2017 Trump signed a national emergency act which put treason and fraud against the government perpetrators *under military law.*
> 
> A military tribunal is quick and simple. They are sometimes used in war and must be quick and efficient, thus a "Summary Court Martial".
> They will ask "Did you do this?" If yes they have you. If no they will show a document you signed evidencing where you did.
> If they intend to use the death penalty for treason you are shot within a few days. If your family wishes to appeal, well, too late.
> 
> This may sound harsh but it is the history of the world. No country can have two kings. A head must always fall.


Love the idea and wish to God it would be implemented but I'm afraid that much of today's military (at least the leadership) is part of the Swamp. America is suffering from her death throes. Honor, honesty, integrity, the rule of law, justice, etc. are things of the past where persons of power are concerned. Of course, I'm speaking of the 99%. There may be around 1% of our leaders who understand why our Constitution was formed in the first place by they are the vast exception to the rule.

All out Marxism is knocking (and kicking) at the door.


----------



## Steve40th

If people were so financially tied to the government for living expenses etc, things would be different.
Think about retirement checks, disability, welfare, etc etc. Many people are so scared to lose that, that they are maliciously complaint.
They are Not Clint Eastwood on a porch, dying of cancer and not giving a crap anymore (GranTorino). They/we arent Hungry.. Period.


----------



## jimcosta

*Biden to capitulate Presidency?? Officials Claim to Have All the Money Wires From Hunter to Joe Biden*

Article


----------



## jimcosta

Audible Gasps and Laughter From Crowd and Panel at PA Hearing When Witness Says Vote "Spikes" Went 600,000 For Biden and 3,200 For Trump. 

Article & 1 Minute Video

I think the laughing was out of shock and embarrassment that their state got caught with their hands in the cookie jar.
Friday the same presentation will be given to a judge.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------



## rstanek

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 109681


And waiting.....


----------



## jimcosta

*PENNSYLVANIA - Dominion Software Was Never Voted On - GOVERNOR MANDATED IT*

Article


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *PENNSYLVANIA - Dominion Software Was Never Voted On - GOVERNOR MANDATED IT*
> 
> Article


Does the Governor have authority to do this? ANd is it part of the Sydney Powell case?


----------



## jimcosta

No, the Gov did not have the authority. Yes, it is part of the fraud investigation.


----------



## jimcosta

*SCOTUS Strikes Down Cuomo's Draconian Restrictions On Religious Services In New York*

Article: "...the government "is not free to disregard the First Amendment in times of crisis."

This is the beginning of the end of the Pandemic. It will be followed by Pennsylvania opening the floodgates tomorrow of states abandoning the fraud vote.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. The Witch Is All Wet.*

Yesterday The U.S. Supreme Court said to New York: "...the government "is not free to disregard the First Amendment in times of crisis.""

*The plandemic is over.*

Tomorrow the Pennsylvania court will overturn the certified vote. This will open the floodgate to other states to do the same as the world can no longer pretend the vote stealing didn't occur.
*
The Deep State is shrinking before our very eyes!*


----------



## jimcosta

*Witness - Devices Were Built for Vote Manipulation!*

8 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *@KUSA: * It's hard to put a bullet back into the gun after it has been fired. Many people are learning that now.


True, but it's quite easy to fire back.


----------



## jimcosta

*Cuomo Calls Supreme Court Ruling On Churches 'Irrelevant'*

"It doesn't have any practical effect."

Article

*Note:* The last time a Governor told the U. S. Supreme Court to screw itself Governor George Wallace received an army in Alabama.


----------



## jimcosta

*CONFIRMED: Trump pardoned Flynn to put him back in play at the DoD with Chris Miller and Ezra Cohen-Watnick in preparation for mass ARRESTS of treasonous deep state actors.*

Article by by Mike Adams, Natural News.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Now Says Biden Will Have To 'Prove' His 80 Million Votes Weren't Fraudulent Before Giving Up White House*

"He's got a big unsolvable problem!" Tyler Durden Article


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *CONFIRMED: Trump pardoned Flynn to put him back in play at the DoD with Chris Miller and Ezra Cohen-Watnick in preparation for mass ARRESTS of treasonous deep state actors.*
> 
> Article by by Mike Adams, Natural News.


And now that Flynn has seen the dark power of the deep state I'm sure he's chomping at the bit to take revenge. He knows the ins and outs of the game and who the players are. We can call it "The Wrath of Flynn." I do hope we see a good amount of justice.


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *Cuomo Calls Supreme Court Ruling On Churches 'Irrelevant'*
> 
> "It doesn't have any practical effect."
> 
> Article
> 
> *Note:* The last time a Governor told the U. S. Supreme Court to screw itself Governor George Wallace received an army in Alabama.


King Cuomo is at it again! He needs to trip and fall off of his ivory tower.


----------



## jimcosta

Ivory? Looks to me to be a shit tower.


----------



## jimcosta

*Pennsylvania Appeals Court Tosses Trump Lawsuit, Setting Stage For Supreme Court Showdown*

Article by Tyler Durden.


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams Via Jeffrey Prather lays out how Trump, the DoD and Chris Miller DEFEAT the deep state traitors.*

Excellent Bullet Recap of how things may impact you.


----------



## Robie

> BREAKING HUGE: Pennsylvania Judge Rules 2020 PA Election Likely Unconstitutional - Trump Case "Likelihood to Succeed" - Gives State Legislators Power to Choose Electors!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ives-state-legislators-power-choose-electors/


----------



## jimcosta

Be aware that there are several suits running at the same time.

*Pennsylvania Appeals Court Tosses Trump Lawsuit, Setting Stage for Supreme Court Showdown*

1 Minute Video by DABOO77:


----------



## KUSA

I wonder if there is any truth to this.

https://blazingpress.com/are-secret-rendition-flights-happening-now-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## Smitty901

Even the left knows full well the election was rigged. Every court, the FBI the DOJ all know it. This is the swap. They were in on it and everyone is dirty as they have been for some time. truth and facts have no meaning. This is a take over of the American people.
One even most of the left will regret . but to darn late.


----------



## jimcosta

*Pennsylvania Judge Backs Trump Claims Over Mail-In Ballots, Says 'Unlikely Constitutional' *

Plaintiffs "have established a likelihood to succeed on the merits..."

Tyler Durden Article


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> but to darn late.


Don't give in to the gaslighting. It's not too late.


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> Don't give in to the gaslighting. It's not too late.


 Oh I will fight to the end . But I can see what is going on. Left has a 100% hold on education, K though all levels of college . They control the minds of most of this country. Even if a courts is shown that a state broke the law in any way, violated institution .
Even flat out changed votes. Had more votes than voters. They will not do anything. The Wisconsin recount was a joke, the left knew it and rubbed everyone nose in it as they just ignored the truth.


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> Oh I will fight to the end . But I can see what is going on. Left has a 100% hold on education, K though all levels of college . They control the minds of most of this country. Even if a courts is shown that a state broke the law in any way, violated institution .
> Even flat out changed votes. Had more votes than voters. They will not do anything. The Wisconsin recount was a joke, the left knew it and rubbed everyone nose in it as they just ignored the truth.


Our President has a lot of tools in his bag to deal with this. As long as he has the fortitude to proceed, he will prevail.


----------



## jimcosta

*THE WATERMARKS ARE REAL! Bravo OAN for covering watermark ballot evidence disclosed in lawsuit filed by Sidney Powell*

By Investment WAtch


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Even the left knows full well the election was rigged. Every court, the FBI the DOJ all know it. This is the swap. They were in on it and everyone is dirty as they have been for some time. truth and facts have no meaning. This is a take over of the American people.
> One even most of the left will regret . but to darn late.


This is what I fully believe as well.


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## jimcosta

*Full interview with Gen. Flynn and Gen. McInerney*

They discuss the raid in Germany.

Short Recap & Video:


----------



## jimcosta

*A Gun Battle Over the Servers?? *[Absolute Must See]

8 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## czmead

jimcosta said:


> *Full interview with Gen. Flynn and Gen. McInerney*
> 
> They discuss the raid in Germany.
> 
> Short Recap & Video:


That's fake news, the raid never happened.

https://apnews.com/article/fact-checking-9754011363

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*czmead: * I respectfully have to disagree with your AP post.

The first casualty in all wars is the truth. The Associated Press used to mean "the truth" but is now controlled by the Deep State to dispense propaganda. They formerly collected writings by others and fact checked them before they approved them.

Last night General McInerney and Gen. Flynn confirmed the raids as has Tyler Durden.

My free website news blog Resetus.us relies only on excellent alternative journalists.

If you go there you will see a lot of articles by *Tyler Durden*. He occasionally writes great news articles. But he mostly reposts articles by other writers not controlled by the Deep State. 
He is the replacement for the Associated Press in my opinion.

Just ask yourself one question. "What reason would the AP have for lying and what reason would Tyler Durden, Gen. McInerney and Gen. Flynn have for lying?"

Also note that the AP article is 14 days old; it's rotten fish now. We all have to use critical thinking on everything we read during this war.


----------



## jimcosta

*Interview with Monkey Werx: CIA rendition flights are CONTINUING, confessions extracted, traitors turned.*

Article by Mike Adams, Natural News.


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> *Interview with Monkey Werx: CIA rendition flights are CONTINUING, confessions extracted, traitors turned.*
> 
> Article by Mike Adams, Natural News.


Very interesting video. I was in Gitmo in 1969 on a shakedown cruise. Not a nice place.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*BREAKING UPDATE: Judge Timothy Batten Issues Order to Freeze All Dominion Machines in Georgia!*

Article by Jim Hoft, The Gateway Pundit:.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *BREAKING UPDATE: Judge Timothy Batten Issues Order to Freeze All Dominion Machines in Georgia!*
> 
> Article by Jim Hoft, The Gateway Pundit:.


Likely already been taken care of anyway.


----------



## jimcosta

*
Judge Blocks, Then Unblocks Georgia From Wiping Or Resetting Election Machines*

Article by Tyler Durden


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *
> Judge Blocks, Then Unblocks Georgia From Wiping Or Resetting Election Machines*
> 
> Article by Tyler Durden


What is your opinion on this Jim?


----------



## jimcosta

*KUSA: * Sorry, I don't have enough information to form an opinion on the judges ruling.

But it doesn't bother me one way or another as I am certain of the outcome. Trump holds all the cards no matter which way the game is played.

Look at it this way. The state may need the machines to operate next week. The simple solution for them would be to rent replacement machines from Dominion right? But the company Dominion is no more nor does it have operating employees. Now the entire world is watching this entire fiasco fraud project continue to play out. It is one big pile of shit that will not go away because every time they try to wipe it away they only spread it around for the world to see more of it.

Am I worried that Trump will not be the next president? Hell no. It has already occurred. Enjoy the shit wipe show.

Two weeks ago the Main Street Media ridiculed Sidney Powell for saying she was going to release the Kraken. They pointed out that the Kraken was a mythical sea monster and that was all Powell had, myths to prove vote stealing. Advance two weeks to today when the troops of the 305 Intelligence Battalion are sporting new shoulder patches saying "Kraken".


----------



## jimcosta

*Corrections to the Raid on the CIA Servers Report*

8 Minute video By Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

*Joe Biden suffers 'hairline fractures & will wear walking boot' after he slipped and twisted ankle while playing with his dog*

Article. Use Discernment.


----------



## jimcosta

*Listen to General McInerney describe the Kraken and the raid of the CIA facility in Frankfurt, Germany.*

1 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*Troops Rally Around Trump as Final Showdown Begins*  [Use Discernment]

Article by Benjamin Fulford.


----------



## jimcosta

[Use Discernment . . . Use Discernment!]

RUMOR: CIA Director Gina Hasple (sic) arrested for treason & flown to GITMO for questioning after the Special Forces raid on the Frankfurt server.

Article posted on RumorMillNews.com


----------



## czmead

jimcosta said:


> *Troops Rally Around Trump as Final Showdown Begins*  [Use Discernment]
> 
> Article by Benjamin Fulford.


Dude, this has to be a satire article. Cause that's the most ridiculous article I've ever read.

Canadian concentration camps run by Jesuit "agents." Is way beyond the pale of true and/ or sane.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

czmead said:


> Dude, this has to be a satire article. Cause that's the most ridiculous article I've ever read.
> 
> Canadian concentration camps run by Jesuit "agents." Is way beyond the pale of true and/ or sane.
> 
> Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


did cause me to google pope hologram video.....


----------



## jimcosta

*CZMead: * Please note the warning to use discernment I posted next to the title.

Reputable journalists that publish weekly newsletters (like Benjamin Fulford) are forced to say something weekly. It is an impossible task.
Their articles are filled with questionable items but at the same time to survive years on the circuit they have to post real news items.
The trick is to choose correctly what you trust. In order to do so you have to see what other journalists you trust are saying at the same time.

One is always seeking corroboration. Searching for truth in a world of lives is a difficult venture. We each must make our own judgements.

It is as if we are panning for gold. You scoop up a pan of mud and sift through it seeking that one small nugget of truth. 
You then take all the nuggets and lay them out on a table looking for a pattern pointing to the main vein.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Nov. 29th - 305th Military Intelligence Battalion is "Kraken"*
[This is a MUST READ]

This is a great bullet point recap of how things are going overall legally. By Mike Adams.

"How Trump-appointed judges in federal district courts are speeding rejection of Trump's lawsuits *in order to get them to SCOTUS more quickly.*"

"Trump can maintain control over the White House, under oath, until a full investigation is complete, and there are no artificial deadlines that can stop him."


----------



## jimcosta

*KUSA: *

Judge Schedules Hearing In High-Profile Georgia Election Case.

Article by Tyler Durden.

[An appeal hearing on the Ga. machine wiping case will be heard this Friday. In the meantime it cannot be wiped.]


----------



## jimcosta

*Expert Witness Election Fraud in All Battleground States* [Must See]

14 Minute Video by Bill Still.


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Expert Witness Election Fraud in All Battleground States* [Must See]
> 
> 14 Minute Video by Bill Still.


Good one.


----------



## KUSA

What’s going on with these boots showing up on the traitors feet?


----------



## jimcosta

*Powell: Dominion Server Removed From Fulton County While Lawyers Sought Restraining Order.*

By Tyler Durden: Artticle

Someone went down to the Fulton center where the votes and Dominion machines were, claimed there was a software glitch and they had to replace the software, and it seems that they removed the server,..."

[Good Witch or a Bad Witch?]


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. "I Got It! Everything's OK!"*

Yesterday while Trump's legal team was trying to get lock down orders from a Georgian judge to protect the Dominion server it was stolen. Someone who said he had a software patch walked off with the recorded vote history.

My original question was "Was it a good witch or a bad witch?" Now I see it doesn't really matter. It's more like a pawn being exchanged for a lot of pawns. Let me explain.

If we assume it was taken by a bad guy we know he can't very well run to CNN and be recorded as saying "I Got It! Everything's OK!", now can he? So if the thief did take it then all those sold out souls hoping the vote fraud will go away so they can continue to live off their 30 pieces of silver and go about their happy lives again.

But this CNN episode won't happen. This then puts more pressure on the sold out souls to cut deals to lighten their crime punishment because there is only a 50/50 chance their crimes are covered. But then that 50% shrinks when we consider that that 50% only covers Georgia.

Therefore the theft only pushes us more towards lost soul roundup time.


----------



## TenMileHunter

https://www.brighteon.com/bee79572-fcba-4630-bad4-44cd8bbf626a

Take it with a grain of salt but it's interesting.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

TenMileHunter said:


> https://www.brighteon.com/bee79572-fcba-4630-bad4-44cd8bbf626a
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt but it's interesting.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


According to the video, Killiary Klinton has been snuffed. When did that happen?


----------



## jimcosta

*General McInerney Talks Insurrection Act - CIA Servers in Germany - Military Tribunals and more.*

26 Minute Video.

*KUSA:* Regarding Hillary - 1) Is it true? Who knows?
2) When did it happen? See #1 above.


----------



## rstanek

These communists that have allegedly been disappearing.....hmmmm, haven’t heard from them in awhile......


----------



## TenMileHunter

KUSA said:


> According to the video, Killiary Klinton has been snuffed. When did that happen?


I'm taking a mental note to see if and when any of these libs surface again. Gotta run my popcorn is popping. 

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

https://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-bin/forum.cgi?read=159305

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

but wait! there's more!!


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> but wait! there's more!!


What, a two for one deal?


----------



## Sasquatch

I know we are all hoping for that gotcha moment but it ain't gonna happen. This is a post from another site I visit and I think it is well said and sums things up pretty well. 

"A lot of people seem to think that there is going to be a "smoking gun" proving election fraud, or that we should have caught the fraudsters "red handed." Since when has that ever been a reasonable expectation for any legal proceeding?

Think of a murder trial. How often does a trial include a witness saying something to the effect of, 'And so I walked in and found that man, the defendant, in the middle of stabbing the deceased repeatedly, and his hands were literally covered with blood'? Or, 'Only one shot was fired, and that man, the defendant, was holding a gun, and smoke was wafting from the barrel?

No, they bring in forensic experts through whom they introduce trace evidence, fingerprints, tire tracks, parasite and scavenger marks, etc. They have analysts combined through their electronics and computers and phones.

But even more importantly, they build a circumstantial case, placing the accused at the scene and demonstrating means and opportunity.

The criminal guilt or civil liability are assessed based on the testimony of witnesses who saw ancillary facts that are then cobbled together into a depiction of reality that makes the most sense to a jury, allowing them to render a verdict or judgement.

So in this election, we have affiants revealing their firsthand knowledge of wrongdoings that they saw and heard with their own eyes and ears. We have evidence of tampering with the programming of the machines. We have physical evidence of ineligible ballots. We have numbers that fall outside natural statistical patterns, but that fit known criminal patterns.

We have so much more evidence of fraud in these cases than most successful criminal and civil litigation, so why are we shooting ourselves in the foot by expecting the evidence to meet an evidentiary standard that is impossible, and is nowhere required in law?

If that was the standard, literally ALL one would have to do to get away with murder is NOT still be there when the cops arrive."

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> but wait! there's more!!











Still waiting for mine.


----------



## ActionJackson

Sasquatch said:


> I know we are all hoping for that gotcha moment but it ain't gonna happen. This is a post from another site I visit and I think it is well said and sums things up pretty well.
> 
> "A lot of people seem to think that there is going to be a "smoking gun" proving election fraud, or that we should have caught the fraudsters "red handed." Since when has that ever been a reasonable expectation for any legal proceeding?
> 
> Think of a murder trial. How often does a trial include a witness saying something to the effect of, 'And so I walked in and found that man, the defendant, in the middle of stabbing the deceased repeatedly, and his hands were literally covered with blood'? Or, 'Only one shot was fired, and that man, the defendant, was holding a gun, and smoke was wafting from the barrel?
> 
> No, they bring in forensic experts through whom they introduce trace evidence, fingerprints, tire tracks, parasite and scavenger marks, etc. They have analysts combined through their electronics and computers and phones.
> 
> But even more importantly, they build a circumstantial case, placing the accused at the scene and demonstrating means and opportunity.
> 
> The criminal guilt or civil liability are assessed based on the testimony of witnesses who saw ancillary facts that are then cobbled together into a depiction of reality that makes the most sense to a jury, allowing them to render a verdict or judgement.
> 
> So in this election, we have affiants revealing their firsthand knowledge of wrongdoings that they saw and heard with their own eyes and ears. We have evidence of tampering with the programming of the machines. We have physical evidence of ineligible ballots. We have numbers that fall outside natural statistical patterns, but that fit known criminal patterns.
> 
> We have so much more evidence of fraud in these cases than most successful criminal and civil litigation, so why are we shooting ourselves in the foot by expecting the evidence to meet an evidentiary standard that is impossible, and is nowhere required in law?
> 
> If that was the standard, literally ALL one would have to do to get away with murder is NOT still be there when the cops arrive."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think there's a chance to catch someone red-handed. I watch a lot of cop videos and a channel called "Active Self Protection" where hidden cameras catch someone in the act. I do hope someone burns.


----------



## Sasquatch

ActionJackson said:


> I think there's a chance to catch someone red-handed. I watch a lot of cop videos and a channel called "Active Self Protection" where hidden cameras catch someone in the act. I do hope someone burns.


I agree some will be caught but I think it will be low level puppets. The big fish orchestrating this will swim as usual.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

I want to see some firing squads.


----------



## Steve40th

KUSA said:


> I want to see some firing squads.


I am with ya.. I take this fake election as someone taking over our country.. Its that simple..


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> I want to see some firing squads.





Steve40th said:


> I am with ya.. I take this fake election as someone taking over our country.. Its that simple..


Agreed. But the only firing squads it looks like will be Trump supporters the way things are going. This is going to :vs_poop:


----------



## jimcosta

*Keep watching the show. * Trump holds the final "Trump" card - The Insurrection Act.

1) Trump or Bill Barr declares an Insurrection.
2) Military tribunals hold summary courts with some death penalties awarded.
3) Congress must vote, by a 2/3rds majority vote in each house, to* overturn* the declared insurrection.
In the meantime, we are under the Insurrection act.
4) All states declared to be in an insurrection automatically lose their electorate, making Trump President(?). [Electors may be changed?]
5) If Congress overrules the insurrection then wreaths will be laid on the graves of all those executed.

See 14th Amendment, Section 2:

Section 3. No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, *or elector of President and Vice President,* or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any State, who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress, or as an officer of the United States, or as a member of any State legislature, or as an executive or judicial officer of any State, to support the Constitution of the United States, *shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same*, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. *But Congress may, by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.*


----------



## Denton

Can you imagine the chaos that will ensure were the insurrection act be implemented?


----------



## jimcosta

*Denton:* True. I am sure Trump would prefer states or the SCOTUS make the election call.

But If push comes to shove, I feel the military Intelligence (Trumps handlers in this fight) will see that the Insurrection act is used.


----------



## KUSA

Denton said:


> Can you imagine the chaos that will ensure were the insurrection act be implemented?


Actually, I can. There would be a power struggle and bloodshed. It wouldn't last long. Be prepared.


----------



## jimcosta

*KUSA: * The chaos would not last long. The purpose of the 14th, Section 2, is to give the Republic a chance to defend itself.

That would entail quick execution of the rebellion's leaders and their replacements.

*P. S. *My guess is that Bill Barr will sign the act, taking some of the pressure off Trump.


----------



## jimcosta

*Arizona Rep - Withhold Electoral College Vote*

5 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *KUSA: * The chaos would not last long. The purpose of the 14th, Section 2, is to give the Republic a chance to defend itself.
> 
> That would entail quick execution of the rebellion's leaders and their replacements.
> 
> *P. S. *My guess is that Bill Barr will sign the act, taking some of the pressure off Trump.


I'm not sure that Barr is a good guy.

The rebellion is more than just some politicians and bureaucrats. Along with them, we're looking at the media, academia, foreign powers, very rich people who fund urban anarchists, etc.

I don't think the chaos would end quickly.


----------



## Denton

Take it for what it is worth....

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...rrives-at-gwinnett-county-ga-elections-office


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I'm not sure that Barr is a good guy.
> 
> The rebellion is more than just some politicians and bureaucrats. Along with them, we're looking at the media, academia, foreign powers, very rich people who fund urban anarchists, etc.
> 
> I don't think the chaos would end quickly.


We have been warned repeatedly by the UN about what they want to accomplish. When someone tells me they want to cause me harm, I tend to believe them.

There is big money and most likely blackmail behind this. Probably both.

AND the masks and social distancing are not going away.

https://www.fox13now.com/news/local...y-to-stay-after-covid-19-vaccine-distribution


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For That Day. See Nothing Bill Barr. *

Recently Bill Barr said that the DOJ has not seen any voting corruption. The natural reaction to this of course is that we all gasped in shock to such an outlandish statement, didn't we?

But maybe Barr was telling the truth. In fact, I am leaning more towards that direction; he probably did tell the truth. Barr heads up the DOJ. He and the FBI search for crimes to prosecute. Is it possible that both the DOJ and the FBI have been told to stand down in regards to the voting fraud? And if they were ordered to do so, then Barr is telling the truth in that he hasn't seen any evidence (gathered by his department).

So if we go down this suggested scenario one has to ask "Why would Trump order the FBI and the DOJ to stand down in such an important crime investigation? To me the answer was obvious - they are tainted and could poison the evidence. In short, they can't be trusted.

The next question is "If they can't be trusted why does Trump still leave Barr in charge?" Now this is where you may turn on me. Perhaps the FBI and DOJ are so corrupted and some of those corrupted employees are lifers remember, that Barr and Wray(?) cannot clean them out the traditional way of fighting with Human Resources and being sued after the cuts.

Could it be that they were told to stand down so a bigger Human Resources department can be brought in to do the house cleaning? Of course I am referring to military tribunals here. That Get Outta Jail Free card held by the lifers isn't bullet proof you know. Military tribunals act swiftly and decisive. I have the impression they aren't so much seeking truth and justice as they are to accomplish what dirty warfare calls for at the moment. They have an agenda, not a loyalty to one of the gang.

And lest we not forget that some of the biggies are saying that there are now 200,000 sealed indictments at this time. How on earth can Barr oversee this strictly from a "justice" point of view and insure that all 200,000 cases are managed by only the good guys left in his rotted organization; 200,000 cases covering crimes committed over years that need to be prosecuted?

I once read about a newly enlisted GI that sent his girl back home a Dear John letter. She asked what his new girlfriend had that she didn't have. His response was "Nothing, but she has it all here." So what does a Tribunal have that Barr doesn't have? Just this. Barr has to prosecute for most of the crimes committed by an individual whereas a Tribunal just goes after ONE act of treason and court's over. There will be no lengthy appeals.

No, I don't question Barr's statement of seeing nothing. To me it is a hint of the decks being cleared for action for the big team to enter the ring. It is his "Welcome Aboard!"


----------



## jimcosta

*Dear Jim: Wouldn't You Want???*

QUESTION OF THE DAY: In order for Trump to justify The Insurrection Act 
Wouldn't he need to have Barr look like he was not doing anything
Wouldn't he need to have the FBI look like they were not doing anything

My answer would be &#8230; YEP you guessed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So if I was president and close with the AG I would instruct him to look
like he was not doing anything&#8230;..so I could move all the court cases
easily to the military side.

Also and I believe most importantly
Remember the Dec 17, 2017 'executive order' for human rights abuses &#8230;. And how that works !!! doesn't it say 'if the AG (BARR) and Secretary of Treasurer
AGREE that a human rights abuse occurred then 'they' could effect the
punishments ????

Seems like it would be very easier to effect the Insurrection Act then
mess around in the civil courts&#8230;. Wasn't that what they wanted in the first place? * Jack*


----------



## czmead

jimcosta said:


> *Dear Jim: Wouldn't You Want???*
> 
> QUESTION OF THE DAY: In order for Trump to justify The Insurrection Act
> Wouldn't he need to have Barr look like he was not doing anything
> Wouldn't he need to have the FBI look like they were not doing anything
> 
> My answer would be &#8230; YEP you guessed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So if I was president and close with the AG I would instruct him to look
> like he was not doing anything&#8230;..so I could move all the court cases
> easily to the military side.
> 
> Also and I believe most importantly
> Remember the Dec 17, 2017 'executive order' for human rights abuses &#8230;. And how that works !!! doesn't it say 'if the AG (BARR) and Secretary of Treasurer
> AGREE that a human rights abuse occurred then 'they' could effect the
> punishments ????
> 
> Seems like it would be very easier to effect the Insurrection Act then
> mess around in the civil courts&#8230;. Wasn't that what they wanted in the first place? * Jack*


The military courts have no jurisdiction in matters of an election. It's not going to happen.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

czmead said:


> The military courts have no jurisdiction in matters of an election. It's not going to happen.
> 
> Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


The military does have jurisdiction when it involves a foreign power attempting to rig or overthrow our government. Any US citizen who willfully attempts to utilize this foreign power for the overthrow of our government is guilty of treason. Treason is punishable by death.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*WE GOT IT! - Col. Waldron Confirms US Has a Copy of the Election Night Data 'Traffic and Packets' Sent Overseas to Frankfurt! *

Article by The Gateway Pundit.


----------



## jimcosta

*
Retired 3-star General McInerney calls for President Trump to invoke Insurrection Act, suspend Habeas Corpus, declare martial law and initiate MASS ARRESTS under military authority.*

Great article by Mike Adams, Natural News, with bullet points recapping the General's thoughts.


----------



## czmead

TenMileHunter said:


> The military does have jurisdiction when it involves a foreign power attempting to rig or overthrow our government. Any US citizen who willfully attempts to utilize this foreign power for the overthrow of our government is guilty of treason. Treason is punishable by death.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got proof?

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*CZMead: * I suggest you read the post two panels up regarding what a retired 3 star general has to say about this subject.
He is calling now for the military to be called in with its military tribunals to act at this time to put to death treasonous actors.

Again, he is a 3 star general so he should know.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *CZMead: * I suggest you read the post two panels up regarding what a retired 3 star general has to say about this subject.
> He is calling now for the military to be called in with its military tribunals to act at this time to put to death treasonous actors.
> 
> Again, he is a 3 star general so he should know.


If that is even started you better lock down and load every weapon this country will burn . Not say it is all bad but it going to get nasty.


----------



## rstanek

Smitty901 said:


> If that is even started you better lock down and load every weapon this country will burn . Not say it is all bad but it going to get nasty.


It may have to happen to save our Republic


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Smitty901 said:


> If that is even started you better lock down and load every weapon this country will burn . Not say it is all bad but it going to get nasty.


wait.... when did we get the all clear to unload them in the first place? not here brother!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Again.. the caveat to all of this is in the title... IF TRUE!!!!

I will rejoice if it is... but there is a fine line between what we believe will happen and what we expect to happen...


----------



## rstanek

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Again.. the caveat to all of this is in the title... IF TRUE!!!!
> 
> I will rejoice if it is... but there is a fine line between what we believe will happen and what we expect to happen...


And to add to that.....what will happen.....


----------



## TenMileHunter

The Bible says there will be wars and rumors of wars. 

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellgar

Expect Marshal Law and the massive arrests to start in the next 48 hours.


----------



## TenMileHunter

czmead said:


> Got proof?
> 
> Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


I don't personally but this guy does.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12-02-lin-wood-day-of-reckoning-is-coming-evidence.html

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Watch: President Trump Delivers His "Most Important Speech Ever".*

2 Minute Video


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> If that is even started you better lock down and load every weapon this country will burn . Not say it is all bad but it going to get nasty.


The body burns a fever to get rid of the sickness.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update - Is Joe Biden preparing to CONCEDE? Rumors emerge of Biden seeking pardon deal from Trump.*

Article by Mike Adams, DC Clothesline.

"By some accounts, Joe Biden is preparing to concede the election and is reaching out to Trump to negotiate a pardon for all the crimes committed by himself and his family members. 
This claim, attributed to a "very reliable source," was broadcast by Lude Media (Gnews.org), *the same group that first spilled the truth about Hunter Biden's laptop *and all the outrageous content it contained."

P. S. There are unsubstantiated reports that Biden's dog ran away from home after falsely being accused.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

“But Rabshakeh said, Hath my master sent me to thy master and to thee to speak these words? hath he not sent me to the men that sit upon the wall, that they may eat their own dung, and drink their own piss with you?” – Isaiah 36:12

You will be pledged to be married to a woman, but another will take her and rape her. You will build a house, but you will not live in it. You will plant a vineyard, but you will not even begin to enjoy its fruit. Your ox will be slaughtered before your eyes, but you will eat none of it. Your donkey will be forcibly taken from you and will not be returned. Your sheep will be given to your enemies, and no one will rescue them. . . . The Lord will afflict your knees and legs with painful boils that cannot be cured, spreading from the soles of your feet to the top of your head. Deuteronomy 28:30-31,35


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> "But Rabshakeh said, Hath my master sent me to thy master and to thee to speak these words? hath he not sent me to the men that sit upon the wall, that they may eat their own dung, and drink their own piss with you?" - Isaiah 36:12
> 
> You will be pledged to be married to a woman, but another will take her and rape her. You will build a house, but you will not live in it. You will plant a vineyard, but you will not even begin to enjoy its fruit. Your ox will be slaughtered before your eyes, but you will eat none of it. Your donkey will be forcibly taken from you and will not be returned. Your sheep will be given to your enemies, and no one will rescue them. . . . The Lord will afflict your knees and legs with painful boils that cannot be cured, spreading from the soles of your feet to the top of your head. Deuteronomy 28:30-31,35


Brother, the Old Testament has some scary shit in it.


----------



## TenMileHunter

KUSA said:


> Brother, the Old Testament has some scary shit in it.


I'm glad we're not under Moses law.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jimcosta said:


> *
> 
> P. S. There are unsubstantiated reports that Biden's dog ran away from home after falsely being accused.*


*

does any sane person really believe he hurt himself playing with the dog? case of Biden's handlers figuring out what BS they can sell to the public.*


----------



## Smitty901

TenMileHunter said:


> I'm glad we're not under Moses law.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 yes and all true.


----------



## jimcosta

A friend called me late last night and shared this thought with me.

His 30 year RN wife suggested that a 78 year old with a hail line ankle crack not only would be wearing a boot but would also have a crutch or a walker. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> A friend called me late last night and shared this thought with me.
> 
> His 30 year RN wife suggested that an 78 year old with a hail line ankle crack not only would be wearing a boot but would also have a crutch or a walker.
> Your thoughts?


Sounds like a house arrest bracelet....

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*P-113/ Is History Repeating Itself?* [Excellent]

6 Minute Video by The real BPEarthwatch.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. A Rattling Rattlesnake.*

If you saw Trump's 15 minute "Most Important" speech yesterday then you might want to know it was a exert from a 46 Minute prepared and produced recorded speech that goes into detail the voting fraud conspiracy.

If you watched BPEarthwatch's 6 minute video today then you saw what Abraham Lincoln did when he was being overtaken by a rebellion.

If you have followed the news this week you have seen several high ranking military Generals advising Trump to invoke the Insurrection Act or at least partial Martial Law to preserve the Republic.

I believe Trump just took his case to the highest court in the land, the American People. He is rattling his tail and about to call in the military as well as shut down the Main Street News.

I see his speech as his "Attachment" to the signed Insurrection Act that is coming.


----------



## Chiefster23

If Biden is under house arrest or begging Trump for a pardon, why is he out in public naming his cabinet members and administrative assistants? Seems to me if he was indicted or a cooperating witness he would be in his basement bunker with his mouth shut.


----------



## rstanek

I may sound pessimistic, but I’m trying to be realistic, all the talk of mass arrests and covert interrogations sounds pretty far fetched. I’ve read where Hillary, and Barack have been arrested and interrogated but behold they are still out making public statements. I would be very surprised to see the military get involved, personally I’m still cautiously optimistic but in reality I look to see our protectors of our Republic to eventually fold......JMO....it troubles me to post this, but it’s the direction I see this going...... I hope I’m wrong.....


----------



## Ridin with biden

Chiefster23 said:


> If Biden is under house arrest or begging Trump for a pardon, why is he out in public naming his cabinet members and administrative assistants? Seems to me if he was indicted or a cooperating witness he would be in his basement bunker with his mouth shut.





rstanek said:


> I may sound pessimistic, but I'm trying to be realistic, all the talk of mass arrests and covert interrogations sounds pretty far fetched. I've read where Hillary, and Barack have been arrested and interrogated but behold they are still out making public statements. I would be very surprised to see the military get involved, personally I'm still cautiously optimistic but in reality I look to see our protectors of our Republic to eventually fold......JMO....it troubles me to post this, but it's the direction I see this going...... I hope I'm wrong.....


I hope you are wrong too ol buddy but I'm kinda leaning the same way.... if there really was any damning evidence (watermarks etc...) I feel like it would have been the main topic of even the mainstream media by now... the trump campaign will do everything they can no doubt and they have my prayers and hope for success but I just don't see it being overturned... l will gladly eat crow for this statement if it proves wrong between now and January though lolol


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

TenMileHunter said:


> Sounds like a house arrest bracelet....
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you think Trump wouldn't be bragging about it everywhere if that were true?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

rstanek said:


> And to add to that.....what will happen.....


for some reason what I expect to happen reminds me of this


----------



## TenMileHunter

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you think Trump wouldn't be bragging about it everywhere if that were true?


Normally he would but lately he's been keeping everything close to his vest. Yesterday's 45 minute speech was the first time he's come out in awhile.
If things don't go well in the courts, I honestly expect him to declare martial law. I believe he has all the evidence needed to charge some people with treason. 
This being patient is killing me.

TMH


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 3rd - Trump invokes foreign interference provision of 2018 EO*

By Mike Adams, Health Ranger Report. 60 Minute Video [Start at 2 minute mark]

*P. S. * He is saying that the language in Trump's speech was to announce that the Democratic party and others now fall under his Oct. 2018 Executive Order making them guilty of foreign interference in our election as well as seize assets of individuals and corporations that aided and abetted in this interference.

He also says (rumors) that Gina Haspel of the CIA is alive and has confessed. (25 minute mark.)

He says Dominion executives are nowhere to be found because they have been charged and confessed. (30 Minute mark)

He also says there is enough evidence that Biden is controlled by China and Trump indicates he will never turn the White House over to Biden based on his oath of office.


----------



## Denton

https://noqreport.com/2020/12/03/bo...raud-presented-in-georgia-for-the-first-time/

Oopsie! This is pretty big news!


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> https://noqreport.com/2020/12/03/bo...raud-presented-in-georgia-for-the-first-time/
> 
> Oopsie! This is pretty big news!


This gives me hope!!


----------



## jimcosta

I believe that if Trump were to declare any type of Martial Law it would be around Noon on a Saturday or Sunday, EST.


----------



## jimcosta

*Ken Starr Election Deadlines Can Be Extended*

9 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

*Georgia Gov. Kemp Calls For Signature Audit Following CCTV Footage Of Late-Night Ballot Malarkey*

Article by Tyler Durden


----------



## jimcosta

*Mystery Coder - I've Got All The Ballots on a Thumb Drive,*

16 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> *Georgia Gov. Kemp Calls For Signature Audit Following CCTV Footage Of Late-Night Ballot Malarkey*
> 
> Article by Tyler Durden


Mr. Sterling needs remove his head from a major orifice and do his job. In Tennessee we had our votes counted in a timely manner. In Jawja they let Stacy Abrams count their ballots. Henceforth the state of Jawja is hosed.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

Note that Gov. Kemp "calls for " a signature audit but he cannot nor has not ordered an audit.
It must be done by the Georgia Secretary of State.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Team Has Dominion Machine from Small Georgia County - Shows Votes Flipped from Trump to Biden*

Article by Joe Hoft, The Gateway Pundit:

"According to Fredericks, there were 37 votes that flipped in this small Georgia County on the machine. However, this represents only .26% of the Georgia ballots. When extrapolating to the entire state, this equals more than 14,000 votes and Georgia was stolen by only 10,000 votes by Biden."


----------



## TenMileHunter

I honestly believe we are witnessing the self destruction of the Democratic Party. Self inflicted. 
My prayers are being answered. Praise God.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 4 - Offensive cyber warfare mechanisms all ACTIVATED * [Excellent]

61 Minute Video by Mike Adams

@ 8 Minute Mark - Something major will be happening in D. C. Friday.
@ 14 Minute Mark - Trump is about to use his DOD card.
@ 23 Minute Mark - Joe Biden's explanation of his boot.
@ 35 Minute Mark --- DOD option
@ 40 Minute Mark -- Offensive Cyber Options signed in 2018 covering elections; not revealed to Congress (Kraken)
@ 45 Minute Mark -- Rendition Flights?
@52 Minute Mark -- "Why would anyone bet against Trump now?" Answer: Only those dumb enough to watch the Main Street News and believe them.
@58 Minute Mark -- The only way to clean out the swamp, MSNM & Big Tech companies is to declare the Insurrection act.


----------



## KUSA

The boot confuses me. Does it contain a tracking devise to keep him from fleeing the country? If so, why do that? Let him fly to China, it would be obvious who owns him.


----------



## KUSA

I’d like to see this resolved by trial by combat. Let Trump and Sleepy Joe duke it out to the death.


----------



## TenMileHunter

KUSA said:


> I'd like to see this resolved by trial by combat. Let Trump and Sleepy Joe duke it out to the death.


Trump would open up a huge can of whoopazz.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> The boot confuses me. Does it contain a tracking devise to keep him from fleeing the country? If so, why do that? Let him fly to China, it would be obvious who owns him.


It was confusing also when McCain's boot changed legs.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

well almost a month and 40 pages later.... and it appears we are still waiting.......


----------



## stevekozak

TenMileHunter said:


> Trump would open up a huge can of whoopazz.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A crashing blow from a huge right hand would send a Pennsylvania man to the Promised Land, Big Trump!!!


----------



## Smitty901

Do you really expect anything to be done? They have them on video kick out those watch the recount .They pull ballots out from under a table and start adding them in. What happens. Certify the vote and move on .


----------



## MountainGirl

Smitty901 said:


> Do you really expect anything to be done? They have them on video kick out those watch the recount .They pull ballots out from under a table and start adding them in. What happens. Certify the vote and move on .


That's exactly what they did. They just re-certified the Biden win. I wonder how the Trump rally tomorrow is gonna go.

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/1000136/1

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/georgia-recertifies-election-results-fulton-county-video

The rally will be broadcast live on newsmax.com tomorrow, 6:30 p.m. Eastern


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> Do you really expect anything to be done? They have them on video kick out those watch the recount .They pull ballots out from under a table and start adding them in. What happens. Certify the vote and move on .


I absolutely expect something to be done. I predict bloodshed.


----------



## Steve40th

KUSA said:


> I absolutely expect something to be done. I predict bloodshed.


Your Avatar with Brad Pitts facial expression is how I feel right now. 
If we as a Nation cant fix this election and right this ship for the next one, its game over America.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Steve40th said:


> Your Avatar with Brad Pitts facial expression is how I feel right now.
> If we as a Nation cant fix this election and right this ship for the next one, its game over America.


exactly!! whomever is inaugurated on Jan 20th, half of the country will feel it was stolen from them... If it's Biden, decent chance a hard trump state or 5 secede within a few weeks. if it's Trump decent chance of hell-in-a-hand basket with a shortage of hand baskets at the first sign of overturning.. I do not see how this is reconciled peacefully.

accept it and move on??? why bother voting again?


----------



## Prepared One

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> exactly!! whomever is inaugurated on Jan 20th, half of the country will feel it was stolen from them... If it's Biden, decent chance a hard trump state or 5 secede within a few weeks. if it's Trump decent chance of hell-in-a-hand basket with a shortage of hand baskets at the first sign of overturning.. I do not see how this is reconciled peacefully.
> 
> accept it and move on??? why bother voting again?


This was always going to come to blows. Is this the trigger? Maybe.


----------



## Steve40th

I would say the Large majority of US citizenz are too fat n lazy to fight the outcome


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Steve40th said:


> I would say the Large majority of US citizenz are too fat n lazy to fight the outcome


it doesn't take an army to start the avalanche.. it only takes 1/50 state legislatures to say NO MORE!! we don't trust the system that cheated us and we wish to leave it!

and then a 2nd... (while the rest say good riddance see if you can survive)

then a 3rd and 4th....

and a 5th... (while the rest say hold on..... you can't do that...)

sounds like Dec 20... 1860.....


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> exactly!! whomever is inaugurated on Jan 20th, half of the country will feel it was stolen from them... If it's Biden, decent chance a hard trump state or 5 secede within a few weeks. if it's Trump decent chance of hell-in-a-hand basket with a shortage of hand baskets at the first sign of overturning.. I do not see how this is reconciled peacefully.
> 
> accept it and move on??? why bother voting again?


With all due respect, 50% of this country didn't vote for Sleepy. Probably about 30% but due to criminal activity we can't be certain.
Also, there is zero chance that reconciliation will be peaceful. That's fine though, it won't last long. Traitors will be shot and loudmouths will learn to shut their faces up.


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> I would say the Large majority of US citizenz are too fat n lazy to fight the outcome


I hate to say it but some of our crowd here will fall into this category. They know who they are and so does everyone else.


----------



## rstanek

KUSA said:


> I hate to say it but some of our crowd here will fall into this category. They know who they are and so does everyone else.


As long as that's the path your taking about your fellow patriots, don't forget to include us old people.....


----------



## TenMileHunter

Steve40th said:


> I would say the Large majority of US citizenz are too fat n lazy to fight the outcome


All it takes is 3%.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

https://www.monkeywerxus.com/video-blogs/tul4cjx6trr8uda7lkxmtqwjlde94n

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

rstanek said:


> As long as that's the path your taking about your fellow patriots, don't forget to include us old people.....


You sayin yer too old to resist? LOL Not buyin it.


----------



## KUSA

MountainGirl said:


> You sayin yer too old to resist? LOL Not buyin it.


Thank you.


----------



## jimcosta

Pentagon blocks visits to military spy agencies by Biden transition team.

By The Seattle Times (Use Discernment)


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> You sayin yer too old to resist? LOL Not buyin it.


Not to old to resist, I'm too hard headed to cave in. I am to broken to be a soldier. One knee is titanium and the other needs replaced. Getting on my knees for them is not an option so............


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 5th - The CCP gambit: Mass vaccinations of U.S. military to weaken national security.*

61 Minute Video

Recap Below:

@ 8 Minute Mark - The lock downs are to collapse the U.S. as well as cover for the vote theft (mail in ballots).
@10 Minute Mark - Appears that China stole military (DOD) files indicating who can be psychologically blackmailed.
@15 MM - Appears China planned to take out Trump in 2020 and weaken the U. S. with a bio-weapon.
@22 MM - Operation Warp Speed discussed; used by Trump to prop up confidence in the economy & stock market.
The vaccines are a threat to Americans, in particular to military personnel.
@29 MM - China plans to weaken the military with vaccinations so they cannot help with the chaos from the elections around Xmas.
@47 MM - Joe deGenova said all those controlled by the CCP should be shot.
@48 MM - Any state official who certifies the vote results can be charged with treason.
@54 MM - Adams calls for the DOD execution of all who are now on the payroll of CCP in order to save the U. S.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Enjoy The Georgia Senate Runoff Show.*

Enjoy the theater Folks because it really does not matter!

If you assume that Trump will invoke the Insurrection Act, then certainly you believe that many Senators will will be without a job. So the newly U. S. Senate count will suddenly be altered as arrests and expulsions are made.

But then Governors will be appointing interim replacements, right? If the Democratic party is reduced to dust then what are the odds that the majority of replacement senators will be Democrats?

So don't sweat the vote Sports Fans, just enjoy the show.


----------



## jimcosta

*5th December Election Update 2020* [Use Discernment]

26 Minute By Simon Parks. 
This is the first time I have listened to him but this is a great analysis.


----------



## jimcosta

*Alito Moves Up Deadline For Supreme Court Briefing In Pennsylvania Case, Bringing Within 'Safe Harbor' Window To Intervene.*

Article by Tyler Durden.

Is the Supreme Court about to take the case?


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> *5th December Election Update 2020* [Use Discernment]
> 
> 26 Minute By Simon Parks.
> This is the first time I have listened to him but this is a great analysis.


I've listened to Simon Parkes a lot. He may be a Brit but he seems to be in the know. He claims that he's moving to Arizona to work for US intelligence. I trust his sources.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Dear Jim: Biden just won by 27% again!*

The sequestered Ga Dominion machines were apparently just tested -- an equal number of ballots for Trump & Biden were run through the machine. Did the machine count them correctly? No:

Tweets:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335557576587665408


----------



## jimcosta

*Rudy Giuliani: Michigan Judge Orders Forensic Audit of 22 Dominion Voting Machines*

[Use Discernment] Article


----------



## jimcosta

*
Situation Update, Dec. 6th - China owns DOMINION, and all the officials who run the machines*

81 Minute video By * Mike Adams*


----------



## Robie

Jim...just a thanks for keeping everyone up to date on all this.

It's easy to lose track and in many cases...lose interest.

It's waaaay too important to lose interest with.


----------



## Smitty901

Find 1 court with any real power that will do anything about it. Good luck. In the end no court is going to rule the election was a fraud and fixed and over turn it.


----------



## Steve40th

Smitty901 said:


> Find 1 court with any real power that will do anything about it. Good luck. In the end no court is going to rule the election was a fraud and fixed and over turn it.


SCOTUS has two choices, 1 see through the BS and nullify the election in PA, as this is the first emergency case they have slated for Tuesday.
2 They can say the entire election was BS, and pray they make it home that night.. Seriously..
I am no scholar, but damn this election needs to be fixed to where both sides see the truth and understand it does make a difference to see the truth, and fix it.
I mean, the state of GA is using the same damn machines for the run offs supposedly. WTH


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> Find 1 court with any real power that will do anything about it. Good luck. In the end no court is going to rule the election was a fraud and fixed and over turn it.


It's up to the good people to decide then.


----------



## Smitty901

Steve40th said:


> SCOTUS has two choices, 1 see through the BS and nullify the election in PA, as this is the first emergency case they have slated for Tuesday.
> 2 They can say the entire election was BS, and pray they make it home that night.. Seriously..
> I am no scholar, but damn this election needs to be fixed to where both sides see the truth and understand it does make a difference to see the truth, and fix it.
> I mean, the state of GA is using the same damn machines for the run offs supposedly. WTH


 I kown the election was rigged no doubt about it. The Supreme court will not touch this for fear of civil war.


----------



## Robie

This may very well be the most important and most potentially violent outcome of any case heard by the Supreme Court in our history. So be it.

So far, in regards to PA, it looks like Alito is ruling in favor of the right. At least he's going through the motions.

If there is indeed mega-fraud involved, all the justices will have to prepare to make decisions I'm sure they never thought they would have to make....except probably Amy Coney Barrett.

If that's the case, I'm sure hoping they act in the interest of the United States of America and not themselves.


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> I kown the election was rigged no doubt about it. The Supreme court will not touch this for fear of civil war.


This isn't about Trump vs. Biden. This is about another country controlling ours. That's worth a war to fix.


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> *This isn't about Trump vs. Biden. This is about another country controlling ours. That's worth a war to fix.*


Worth repeating.


----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> This may very well be the most important and most potentially violent outcome of any case heard by the Supreme Court in our history. So be it.
> 
> So far, in regards to PA, *it looks like Alito is ruling in favor of the right.* At least he's going through the motions.
> 
> If there is indeed mega-fraud involved, all the justices will have to prepare to make decisions I'm sure they never thought they would have to make....except probably Amy Coney Barrett.
> 
> If that's the case, I'm sure hoping they act in the interest of the United States of America and not themselves.


This isn't about ruling for the right, it's about the right ruling. Good vs Evil. I wouldn't care which side it is, fraud is unacceptable. Win, lose or draw, this is about doing it correctly.


----------



## Robie

I should have said Alito's rulings favor the right.


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> This isn't about Trump vs. Biden. This is about another country controlling ours. That's worth a war to fix.


 We have for the last 4 years seen how deep the swap really is. And likely a lot worst than what we have seen. It did not start 4 years ago .


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> We have for the last 4 years seen how deep the swap really is. And likely a lot worst than what we have seen. It did not start 4 years ago .


It didn't start 4 years ago but it needs to end now.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Smitty901 said:


> I kown the election was rigged no doubt about it. The Supreme court will not touch this for fear of civil war.


There will be a civil war if they don't. It's damned if ya do and damned if ya don't. They will rule in favor of the good guys.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

TenMileHunter said:


> There will be a civil war if they don't. It's damned if ya do and damned if ya don't. They will rule in favor of the good guys.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Most will do nothing if Supreme court refuse to act. But if they do the other side will burn this country down. The people on the courts know that. And they do rule accordingly . That has a lot to do with how we ended up here


----------



## Steve40th

Robie said:


> This may very well be the most important and most potentially violent outcome of any case heard by the Supreme Court in our history. So be it.
> 
> So far, in regards to PA, it looks like Alito is ruling in favor of the right. At least he's going through the motions.
> 
> If there is indeed mega-fraud involved, all the justices will have to prepare to make decisions I'm sure they never thought they would have to make....except probably Amy Coney Barrett.
> 
> If that's the case, I'm sure hoping they act in the interest of the United States of America and not themselves.


Is the PA case have to do with election fraud, for Mike Kelly, not Trump/Biden?.


----------



## Robie

Steve40th said:


> Is the PA case have to do with election fraud, for Mike Kelly, not Trump/Biden?.


https://nypost.com/2020/11/06/justice-alito-orders-pennsylvania-officials-divide-late-ballots/

https://www.stardem.com/news/nation...cle_798ea5a7-fb0f-55f0-ae1b-4c589ced015d.html


----------



## jimcosta

*Sidney Powell: We've Collected The Data, They've Been Stealing Congressional Seats For YEARS!*

Article


----------



## jimcosta

*It is Time to Rewrite the History Books as Liberty Dawns on Humanity.*

Article


----------



## TenMileHunter

Smitty901 said:


> Most will do nothing if Supreme court refuse to act. But if they do the other side will burn this country down. The people on the courts know that. And they do rule accordingly . That has a lot to do with how we ended up here


Like a I said, all it takes is 3%.
73,000,000 x 3% = 2,190,000. That would be a huge march on Washington.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Fabulous Anthem: Dems Went Down To Ga, WI, MI, AZ, NV and PA Looking for Some V-O-T-E-S to Steal*

4 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Turned The Corner.*

This weekend we saw evidence that the Trump team turned the corner and that the Deep state is dying. Trump now has points on the board.

Three weeks ago Trump fired General Mark Esper, a globalist, as Defense Minister and replaced him with General Chris Miller, a specialist in Insurgencies. Miller immediately issued two orders to the DOD: End all unnecessary wars now and then he pulled all Special Forces under his command. This move leaves the CIA almost entirely defenseless. *Score one point for Trump.
*
This weekend the Trump legal team had a winning season in just two days. The had their timetable pushed up by the SCOTUS making it probable the Supreme Court is about to step in.

On top of that:

* Ware County, Ga was court ordered to have their Dominion machines investigated. A test deck of 37 votes for Trump and 37 votes for Biden were run through their machines. 
Both times the test decks were run, Biden won the vote by 27%.

* Shortly after the Ware test a Judge ordered the same test be run in Michigan.

* The closed circuit video of after hours fraud voting in Fulton County now has 53% of all political parties polled in Georgia stating the vote was a fraud.

* Last night Sidney Powell announced that they now have proof that the Democrats have been stealing House and Senate seats as well as governor races for years.

* Yesterday Florida Governor Ron DeSantis ordered that all Covid-19 tests will state the "Cycle Threashold" Level. In layman's terms, a low number means you have or had Covid recently. 
A high number means you had the flu in the past XX years. This will end the fraudulently overstatement of cases.

* Citizens are rebelling to fraudulently proclaimed lock downs.

*Score another point for Trump *- the masses are waking up!

I suspect the next big score will be the entire leadership of California (Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinsteine and Gov. Newsom) will be seen as the fraudsters they are and hide from the public's eye as their dynasty crumbles. T*his will be worth 2 points.*

And finally, *½ point for Trump* now having a party anthem.
*
This gives Trump 3 ½ points and the Deep State Zip.*
*It's almost game over.*


----------



## jimcosta

*Dear Jim: Is Barr a Rat?*

Not in my book. As a child I loved watching the Friday Night Wrestling matches. I was absolutely thrilled when the midget in the tag team match was finely able to crawl to the ropes and slap a hand. 
He would then proudly hold the ropes open as the giant stepped into the ring and make a fast end of it all. *Wow! What an ending!*

Barr cannot make a sudden end to the Swamp but the Military Tribunals can. The Tribunals will hesitate to enter if Barr is doing his job. Thus the slap-off.

Barr is taking the beating and then will proudly open the ropes. Professional courtesy, you know. 
*Wow, what a show!*


----------



## KUSA

I’m glad you have all this figured out Jim. It sure is confusing and frustrating to me.


----------



## jimcosta

[B]Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 7 - DNI John Ratcliffe holds the future of the republic in his hands.[/B]

70 Minute Audio


----------



## Chiefster23

I just wish the good guys would just lower the damned boom already. I’m frustrated with all this waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting.......................


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Chiefster23 said:


> I just wish the good guys would just lower the damned boom already. I'm frustrated with all this waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting.......................


still waiting....... IF True this is the Biggest Crime in the history of the World!! and we have known for over a month..... still waiting.... any second now.... just around the corner.... here it is.....


----------



## Smitty901

Barr stabbed . Pretended to be working on things and all the while helping cover it all up. He did the job for the DNC and kept Trump busy until there was no time left. Now Barr is ready to walk out early on Trump a very wealthy man.
Where is that Hunter Biden hard drive. Anyone remember anything about that? Gone never to be brought up again. Barr knew about it all a long. Barr is a trader.


----------



## Robie

Smitty901 said:


> Barr stabbed . Pretended to be working on things and all the while helping cover it all up. He did the job for the DNC and kept Trump busy until there was no time left. Now Barr is ready to walk out early on Trump a very wealthy man.
> Where is that Hunter Biden hard drive. Anyone remember anything about that? Gone never to be brought up again. Barr knew about it all a long. Barr is a trader.


Just repeating what I read from an attorney on Twitter this morning.

If what Hunter Biden and possibly his family, including his father is involved in....is bigger than dome shady money deals with China...but involves big time crimes as is sedition or a host of other things....that takes precedence the "smaller" stuff.. If there is a case being made against them, it won't be on anyone's time line except theirs.

We ALL are sick and tired of being sick and tired. I have lost so much faith I had in so much about this country, I can hardly concentrate.

With that said.....I really have a hard time imagining Bill Barr wanting to have his legacy end up in the mud.

I read he announced today he will stay on as long as Trump needs him.

I don't know anymore...I just don't know.

I know this. About the only one I trust these days is Donald J. Trump.


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Barr stabbed . Pretended to be working on things and all the while helping cover it all up. He did the job for the DNC and kept Trump busy until there was no time left. Now Barr is ready to walk out early on Trump a very wealthy man.
> Where is that Hunter Biden hard drive. Anyone remember anything about that? Gone never to be brought up again. Barr knew about it all a long. Barr is a trader.


Barr might be a traitor as well....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

This has all the hallmarks.....


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> This has all the hallmarks.....
> 
> View attachment 109943


That comes with old age.


----------



## TenMileHunter

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> This has all the hallmarks.....
> 
> View attachment 109943


Antifa has motars. R U N!!!!!!

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Just seems like we all expecting a YOUUUGE explosion.... and come jan 20th inauguration we could get this....


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump: "The Case Has Been Made - You'll See a Lot of Big Things Happening Over the Next Couple of Days".*

Article


----------



## Prepared One




----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> Barr might be a traitor as well....


Barr is a traitor. And chief protector of the swamp. Now he wants to put a number one Democrat in as a special council . The one that has doing nothing all a long. Only big thing coming is Biden taking a seat in the WH and China getting everything they want.


----------



## jimcosta

*Sidney Powell: We've Collected The Data, They've Been Stealing Congressional Seats For YEARS!*

9 Minute Video:


----------



## ActionJackson

stevekozak said:


> Barr might be a traitor as well....


Barr is a "snake in the grass" piece of dung! He's FOR gun control and he played a part in the murders that occurred at Ruby Ridge back in the day:

https://dailycaller.com/2019/01/26/barr-ruby-ridge/



> The Second Amendment community has tried very hard to get members of the Judiciary Committee to persuade attorney general nominee William Barr to renounce his long-standing support for gun control. Opposing his nomination is not a position we relish. But if members of the Senate choose to ignore his record on guns, they should not ignore his role in the Ruby Ridge scandal.


----------



## TenMileHunter

ActionJackson said:


> Barr is a "snake in the grass" piece of dung! He's FOR gun control and he played a part in the murders that occurred at Ruby Ridge back in the day:
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2019/01/26/barr-ruby-ridge/


Hope he burns with Janet Reno...

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

I just got this. I'm glad Texas is doing it's part and taking it seriously.

https://www.theepochtimes.com/texas...dium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2020-12-08-1


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Nov. 8th - All ballots after Nov. 3rd are NULL AND VOID*

67 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.

[He is saying we may well end up in a civil war.
as early as tomorrow if SCOTUS should rule or around Jan. 6th.]

@17 Minute Mark he discusses a SCOTUS 9-0 ruling that all elections must occur within one day.


----------



## ActionJackson

inceptor said:


> I just got this. I'm glad Texas is doing it's part and taking it seriously.
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/texas...dium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2020-12-08-1


That's truly awesome!!! I hope more honestly-run states join in and fight back. We can't allow a handful of rogue states to determine future elections in a fraudulent and criminal manner.


----------



## Robie

inceptor said:


> I just got this. I'm glad Texas is doing it's part and taking it seriously.
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/texas...dium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2020-12-08-1


Listening to Rush Limbaugh.

This is a VERY BIG DEAL.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Nov. 8th - All ballots after Nov. 3rd are NULL AND VOID*

67 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.

[He is saying we may well end up in a civil war.
as early as tomorrow if SCOTUS should rule or around Jan. 6th.]

@17 Minute Mark he discusses a 1997 SCOTUS 9-0 ruling that all *elections must occur within one day.*
All Trump has to do is petition the court for remedy.

@31 MM - Strange deaths lately.

@40 MM - Trump declared and election emergency a month prior to the 2018 elections. He can now declare the election null and void as well.


----------



## Robie

I wrote this not long ago in another forum.

_Texas has sued 4 states for not following their own states constitutions by allowing election committees to change the voting laws. These changes have to be approved by state legislatures. This all comes back to federal laws covered under the U.S constitution concerning elections.

The elections clause and the equal protection clause.....both were broken. The SC has ruled on both in the past, so their is precedence.....according to Rush.

As Rush stated, the Supreme Court is not obligated to hear this case.

Not taking it would be viewed as ....the Constitution just doesn't matter.

We'll see._


----------



## Sasquatch

Robie said:


> I wrote this not long ago in another forum.
> 
> _Texas has sued 4 states for not following their own states constitutions by allowing election committees to change the voting laws. These changes have to be approved by state legislatures. This all comes back to federal laws covered under the U.S constitution concerning elections.
> 
> The elections clause and the equal protection clause.....both were broken. The SC has ruled on both in the past, so their is precedence.....according to Rush.
> 
> As Rush stated, the Supreme Court is not obligated to hear this case.
> 
> Not taking it would be viewed as ....the Constitution just doesn't matter.
> 
> We'll see._


Believe it or not CA maybe the crystal ball to this whole thing. 2 Rep. Legislators sued Newsom because he sent mail in ballots to everyone without going through state legislators. His defense was because of Covid he had emergency powers that allowed him to do that. The judge said "nope" and Newsom lost. The damage was already done but at least he was stopped.

I see the 4 states using that same defense.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

Situation Update, Nov. 8th - All ballots after Nov. 3rd are NULL AND VOID

67 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.

[He is saying we may well end up in a civil war.
as early as tomorrow if SCOTUS should rule or around Jan. 6th.]

@17 Minute Mark he discusses a 1997 SCOTUS 9-0 ruling that all elections must occur within one day.
All Trump has to do is petition the court for remedy.

@31 MM - Strange deaths lately.

@40 MM - Trump declared and election emergency a month prior to the 2018 elections. He can now declare the *2018 election null and void as well. *

@42 MM - He discusses the 1997 SCOTUS case again.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. The End Is Near. *

Brace for impact soon. Today Mike Adams revealed that in 1997 the SCOTUS ruled that all elections must be completed within one day.  Link  
That decision was by a 9-0 vote. It is believed that the SCOTUS may be hearing a petition regarding the 2020 election in regards to this ruling now.

If the court fails to grant relief then Trump needs to use the Insurrection Act immediately.


----------



## jimcosta

*Supreme Court Formally Dockets Texas Election Case Against Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania And Wisconsin.*

Article by Tyler Durden


----------



## Smitty901

So what who follows the the law anymore. This is what you miss Jim. They do what ever they want. Russia they ran with it faked as it was and people got locked up anyway. Not a dam thing was done. Hillary emails not a dam thing but let you or I destroy and email.
Hunter Biden hard drive gone never to be mentioned again. Clear Biden raked in cash and spent it openly and freely not a word. There never will be. Supreme court is not bound by any past ruling they can right this second change it and do anything thing they want . Not you, I or anyone else can do a dam thing about it .
Justice will only come from the end of a gun barrel. And even then it might be to late.


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> Justice will only come from the end of a gun barrel.


Won't be the first time.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Robie said:


> I wrote this not long ago in another forum.
> 
> _Texas has sued 4 states for not following their own states constitutions by allowing election committees to change the voting laws. These changes have to be approved by state legislatures. This all comes back to federal laws covered under the U.S constitution concerning elections.
> 
> The elections clause and the equal protection clause.....both were broken. The SC has ruled on both in the past, so their is precedence.....according to Rush.
> 
> As Rush stated, the Supreme Court is not obligated to hear this case.
> 
> Not taking it would be viewed as ....the Constitution just doesn't matter.
> 
> We'll see._


Just heard Louisiana followed Texas and has sued those same 4 states.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

Supreme Court Rejects Bid To Decertify Biden's PA Win; No Explanation, No Dissents.

Article by: Tyler Durden


----------



## Robie

jimcosta said:


> Supreme Court Rejects Bid To Decertify Biden's PA Win; No Explanation, No Dissents.
> 
> Article by: Tyler Durden


From the article:

NOTE - This case is different from the voter fraud lawsuit against PA, MI, and WI, that was filed by the state of Texas this morning...

* * *

Update (1515ET): Just twelve hours after it was filed, the US Supreme Court has officially put Texas's lawsuit against Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin on the docket, meaning the case will be heard.


----------



## jimcosta

*Smitty901:* We are in the middle of a war right now. 
If you are too skweemish or can't pass the ammo then step aside. 
Don't interrupt those relaying information.

I have two choices: Continue to monitor and post or take your advice and give it up as a waste of time. What should I do?

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## jimcosta

Thanks for the save* Robie. * I owe you one. There are many filings flying around.

But I think the one that will win the day is the one Mike Adams assumes has been filed using the 1997 ruling of the election being a one day event.

I assume the Supreme Court is looking to cherry pick a real easy winner from the pile. Something very simple in nature that the citizens can understand.


----------



## ActionJackson

TenMileHunter said:


> Just heard Louisiana followed Texas and has sued those same 4 states.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yahoo! Man-o-man ... this is music to the ears. I'd like to see 40 more states follow suit.


----------



## jimcosta

*Q-anon: Link to music video: "We're Not Gonna Take It"*

3 Minute Video:


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> We are in the middle of a war right now.
> If you are too skweemish or can't pass the ammo then step aside.
> Don't interrupt those relaying information.


Well said, kudos!


----------



## Robie

I'm reading the the Louisiana AG has supported the Texas lawsuit but can't find anything about Louisiana filing one themselves.

https://mediarightnews.com/la-ag-je...f-the-constitution-while-we-obeyed-the-rules/


----------



## jimcosta

*Louisiana Joins Texas In Motion Against GA, MI, PA, & WI After SCOTUS Denies Trump Ally's Bid To Decertify Biden's PA Win*

Article by Tyler Durden.


----------



## jimcosta

*It's Knocked Up, OK?!*

An embryo only needs one sperm cell to be knocked up. So too with the Supreme Court. 
They accepted the Texas petition. It's knocked up. No other cases are really needed.

This will be a quick A/B decision. If Trump wins all is set right. If Trump loses then bring on the Insurrection Act.


----------



## Smitty901

JIM.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/al...pplication-to-day-before-safe-harbor-deadline

"Supreme Court tosses GOP bid to throw out PA mail ballots without hearing it"

Nope we aint going to touch this nope not going there.


----------



## jimcosta

*Smitty901:* Suggest you read the immediate posts above this one. The court gets to pick one case from a pile of cases. They picked one.
What's the problem?


----------



## KUSA

Smitty and rice paddy were probably heroes back in the day but need to drink a warm cup of milk and get tucked in nowadays.


----------



## Robie

> What's the problem?


Given up is the problem.

Unfortunately, giving up has some really bad baggage attached. It can be contagious.

When enough give up...they win.


----------



## jimcosta

*Woman charged over attempted TERRORIST ATTACK on railroad facility in Washington state was a Democratic Party organizer*

Article


----------



## Steve40th

I think the PA was thrown out because the Texas one poses a bigger problem for the SCOTUS. ALso, the defendants have till Thursday to lie about what they did..


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> *Woman charged over attempted TERRORIST ATTACK on railroad facility in Washington state was a Democratic Party organizer*
> 
> Article


Nuke da beaches.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*"Wall Street South": Goldman Leads Financial Firm Exodus From NYC To Florida*

Article by Tyler Durden.

I posted this to show the fear that is out there now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

That's all we need - more damn New Yorkers down here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> Smitty and rice paddy were probably heroes back in the day but need to drink a warm cup of milk and get tucked in nowadays.


Smitty, myself, and some others here have actually advanced to the sound of the guns.

I've forgotten, remind me please, when and where did you serve?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimcosta said:


> *Jim's Rant For The Day. The End Is Near. *
> 
> If the court fails to grant relief then Trump needs to use the Insurrection Act immediately.


Serious question. Dead serious.
IF Trump tries to invoke the Insurrection Act of 1807, what do you think will happen?
What do you expect the military to do?


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> Smitty and rice paddy were probably heroes back in the day but need to drink a warm cup of milk and get tucked in nowadays.


Don't bet on it. Just real world.Almost 4 years not one dam thing has been done it he courts that was positive for Trump. All the justice is coming BS. No we got screwed by Barr and the DOJ, By congress and the rest of the swap.
Right now with out god intervention the supreme court is going to keep things as they are. I am ready for war when it hits. No bunch of liberals will over run this place.
Just tired of listening to the BS. I had hopes Barr was going to play it straight . He stabbed us all in the back. Hunter Biden where is the hard drive why not a word. All those investigation in congress by the senate just killing time is all.
I am no rambo but I dam sure been there done that. When I no longer care and grab a rifle you won't want to be there. 
All these bs so called news people just looking to make a buck our hopes for justice. They are no better.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> Serious question. Dead serious.
> IF Trump tries to invoke the Insurrection Act of 1807, what do you think will happen?
> What do you expect the military to do?


Military wont do crap.. ROE against politicians, please... 
This country just needs to shit or get off the pot and do a serious reset. I may be speaking from a laptop, but I am tired of the left not fearing the laws in place and penalties that can occur.
They can burn loot kill and Not get in any kind of trouble.
And they are blatantly screwing with the election, and laughing at us.. Not a happy camper.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> Serious question. Dead serious.
> IF Trump tries to invoke the Insurrection Act of 1807, what do you think will happen?
> What do you expect the military to do?


 They will have LE walk in and drag him out. the dam SS will likely do it willingly. The court will never allow him to use the Insurrection Act of 1807. NO one follows the law anymore.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Just because Trump tries to declare insurrection, and mobilize the military, doesn't mean they will follow.

The Joint Chiefs have already said they will not get involved in the election.
And, no doubt they would see this as the act of a tin horn dictator in a bannana republic, and refuse to obey.


----------



## Robie

Seems to me....a lot of good people over the last 244 years....sacrificed and gave their lives....for nothing.


----------



## jimcosta

*In regards to the military and the Insurrection act.*

There is a tremendous number of military flights (transports) ongoing now. It is speculated they are setting up Forward Operation Bases around the country.

All of the Special Forces are now directly under the the Secretary of Defense, General Miller. His specialty is insurrections.

Reports are in that some troops are training to break into hard defensive locations.

General Miller replaced the former Secretary of Defense (Esper), leaning to the globalists.

Now you tell me what the military is going to do if the Insurrection act is invoked.

*P. S. * The courts have no say in the declaration of an insurrection.

*"The Joint Chiefs have already said they will not get involved in the election." * 
I suggest an insurrection is not an election. It is an insurrection, an attack on the country.


----------



## Robie

There was a reason Trump fired Esper so close to the election.

A big reason.


----------



## Robie

Robie said:


> I'm reading the the Louisiana AG has supported the Texas lawsuit but can't find anything about Louisiana filing one themselves.
> 
> https://mediarightnews.com/la-ag-je...f-the-constitution-while-we-obeyed-the-rules/


I stand corrected....

I think this carries much more sway. I hope.



> Allen West: Seven States Will Join Texas in SCOTUS Lawsuit Against Georgia, Michigan, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania
> By Jim Hoft
> Published December 8, 2020 at 5:54pm
> 522 Comments


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...suit-georgia-michigan-wisconsin-pennsylvania/


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> *In regards to the military and the Insurrection act.*
> 
> There is a tremendous number of military flights (transports) ongoing now. It is speculated they are setting up Forward Operation Bases around the country.
> 
> All of the Special Forces are now directly under the the Secretary of Defense, General Miller. His specialty is insurrections.
> 
> Reports are in that some troops are training to break into hard defensive locations.
> 
> General Miller replaced the former Secretary of Defense (Esper), leaning to the globalists.
> 
> Now you tell me what the military is going to do if the Insurrection act is invoked.
> 
> *P. S. * The courts have no say in the declaration of an insurrection.
> 
> *"The Joint Chiefs have already said they will not get involved in the election." *
> I suggest an insurrection is not an election. It is an insurrection, an attack on the country.


You, sir, are correct. The courts have no say.
The military are with their Commander in Chief. When the Insurrection Act is invoked, the rubber bullets shall be replaced with the real hardware will be broken out. The gloves will come off.
Antifa-B-Gone....

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> Smitty and rice paddy were probably heroes back in the day but need to drink a warm cup of milk and get tucked in nowadays.


Don't bet on it. Just real world.Almost 4 years not one dam thing has been done it he courts that was positive for Trump. All the justice is coming BS. No we got screwed by Barr and the DOJ, By congress and the rest of the swap.
Right now with out god intervention the supreme court is going to keep things as they are. I am ready for war when it hits. No bunch of liberals will over run this place.
Just tired of listening to the BS. I had hopes Barr was going to play it straight . He stabbed us all in the back. Hunter Biden where is the hard drive why not a word. All those investigation in congress by the senate just killing time is all.
I am no rambo but I dam sure been there done that. When I no longer care and grab a rifle you won't want to be there. 
All these bs so called news people just looking to make a buck off our hopes for justice. They are no better.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Smitty, myself, and some others here have actually advanced to the sound of the guns.
> 
> I've forgotten, remind me please, when and where did you serve?


I took an oath and it didn't end when I got out.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *In regards to the military and the Insurrection act.*
> 
> There is a tremendous number of military flights (transports) ongoing now. It is speculated they are setting up Forward Operation Bases around the country.
> 
> All of the Special Forces are now directly under the the Secretary of Defense, General Miller. His specialty is insurrections.
> 
> Reports are in that some troops are training to break into hard defensive locations.
> 
> General Miller replaced the former Secretary of Defense (Esper), leaning to the globalists.
> 
> Now you tell me what the military is going to do if the Insurrection act is invoked.
> 
> *P. S. * The courts have no say in the declaration of an insurrection.
> 
> *"The Joint Chiefs have already said they will not get involved in the election." *
> I suggest an insurrection is not an election. It is an insurrection, an attack on the country.


 Where have you been courts run the show have for years. There will be no Insurrection act. And no Special forces are not moving around the country to keep trump in the WH.


----------



## jimcosta

The Supreme Court has given the four defendant states until Thursday Afternoon (Dec 10th) to respond to the complaints.

A total of 6 other states will be joining Texas in their petition.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> The Supreme Court has given the six defendant states until Thursday Afternoon (Dec 10th) to respond to the complaints.
> 
> A total of 6 other states will be joining Texas in their petition.


 Look I hope the Supreme Courts does their job. I hope the Laws and constitution are followed. But for years I have seen that is not the case . Not at Supreme court level not at any level. I have voted work to elect better local judges on to be screwed when they got it. I need more than a line of BS to convince me the court will do right. Right is not my way or the lefts way or the middle of the road approach . It is enforce the law, protect all of our rights both the good and bad.
In my case if backed against the wall I know who and what I am. I work my ass off to be nice to people. To try and do what is right . It is not natural to me. I must not allow the demons in me out until there is no other options .
You only get to step back and forth across that line so many times. I has taken a long time to bury hate and anger . The one that forces me to dig them up is going to be sorry.
We are going to see the evidence unredacted in 3 months, two week , maybe before election we never got squat. So the court has give until Dec10 is meaningless at this point.


----------



## Robie

Wow!

I just listened to this on another site.

He's a little quirky but...is an attorney and he is well worth the time to listen to the entire video....20 minutes.

Impressive.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimcosta said:


> *In regards to the military and the Insurrection act.*
> 
> There is a tremendous number of military flights (transports) ongoing now. It is speculated they are setting up Forward Operation Bases around the country.
> 
> All of the Special Forces are now directly under the the Secretary of Defense, General Miller. His specialty is insurrections.
> 
> Reports are in that some troops are training to break into hard defensive locations.
> 
> General Miller replaced the former Secretary of Defense (Esper), leaning to the globalists.
> 
> Now you tell me what the military is going to do if the Insurrection act is invoked.
> 
> *P. S. * The courts have no say in the declaration of an insurrection.
> 
> *"The Joint Chiefs have already said they will not get involved in the election." *
> I suggest an insurrection is not an election. It is an insurrection, an attack on the country.


The military actively rounding up US citizens, and doing what? Subjecting them to military tribunals? Incarcerating them until "trial"?
I suggest that the military leadership would compare any Trump action of that sort as equal to Nazi Germany in the 1930's.
And refuse to co-operate.

If the courts refuse to get involved, or rule against Trump, nothing of that sort will happen.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

IMO if the SCOTUS doesn't rule in Texas or the other state's favor, or declines to rule at all, This likely tells us which states will secede first..... Either way it's not going to go gentle into that good night...


----------



## inceptor

Y'all say what you want but I refuse to give up hope. God is in control and this will end according to His will.

IF Biden is sworn in, so be it. That tells me we are approaching the end times. It appears to me that we are. Either way this goes, we are facing hard times. If Biden does get sworn in, many will be pissed because there is too much proof of a stolen election. If Trump wins, the left will go ballistic because their utopian society has been tossed out the window. Do you think they will go quietly?

Never has this country been so divided. The election will not end that. Obummer said he would fundamentally change this country. He has succeeded. This won't be state against state, this will be neighbor against neighbor, father against son, brother against brother.


----------



## Steve40th

I have a glimpse of hope the SCOTUS will do whats right. Not screw it with a technicality.. The country is so divided due to many different factors. We all know it started with the Obama administration, and Trump took the brunt of the failure of Hillary not being crowned.
The left has shown their cards.


----------



## jimcosta

[B]Newsmax Ratings Surge, Surpass Fox For First Time.[/B]

Article by Tyler Durden

This tells us that the masses are wide awake and quite pissed off. All are seeing the naked kings!


----------



## jimcosta

*Boom: Florida forcing labs to report number of PCR test cycles-game changer.*

Article by Jon Rappoport.

This tells me the masses are waking up from the Plandemic as well.

*
See Also this Tweet: * *Dinesh D'Souza tweet: "Looks like Rudy, like Trump, will come cartwheeling out of the hospital, ...*"

*See Also: * *The "second wave" is actually a wave of MEDIA BULLSH#T!*

8 Minute Video by Mike Adams.


----------



## jimcosta

It appears that last night Tucker Carlson went after Congressman Swallwell for his entanglement with Chinese spies.
This morning FOX news was repeating that attack as well as attacking Nancy Pelosi for *appointing* Swallwell to the House Intelligence Committee.
He was a junior Congressman with no intelligence experience,

For God's Sake Folks, brace yourself! We are about to see Pelosi without any clothes on. In fact we are about to see a lot of old people naked.


----------



## Robie

jimcosta said:


> It appears that last night Tucker Carlson went after Congressman Swallwell for his entanglement with Chinese spies.
> This morning FOX news was repeating that attack as well as attacking Nancy Pelosi for *appointing* Swallwell to the House Intelligence Committee.
> He was a junior Congressman with no intelligence experience,
> 
> For God's Sake Folks, brace yourself! We are about to see Pelosi without any clothes on. In fact we are about to see a lot of old people naked.


I'm not so sure about that. God I hate to say that.
I'm not so sure about the FBI investigating anything with a "D" after their names.


----------



## jimcosta

*YouTube To Delete Content That 'Undermines' 2020 US Election Results
*

"Videos claiming President Trump won due to counting errors or software glitches..."

Tyler Durden Article.


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> It appears that last night Tucker Carlson went after Congressman Swallwell for his entanglement with Chinese spies.
> This morning FOX news was repeating that attack as well as attacking Nancy Pelosi for *appointing* Swallwell to the House Intelligence Committee.
> He was a junior Congressman with no intelligence experience,
> 
> For God's Sake Folks, brace yourself! We are about to see Pelosi without any clothes on. In fact we are about to see a lot of old people naked.


OMG. I pictured that and almost threw up.

TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*TenMileHunter: *I would prefer to see your vomit.


----------



## jimcosta

*Rabobank: Texas Opens A Huge Can Of Worms, But Nobody In The Media Will Cover It.*

"This *might* be the most significant Supreme Court case since 2000, which notoriously decided the presidential election in Florida."

Article


----------



## jimcosta

*BUSTED: FIRST WOMAN to Receive COVID VACCINE as PATIENT DIED 10 YEARS AGO!!! A CRISIS ACTRESS "TOOK THE SHOT"*

Article by Jim Stone

I posted this here because the virus is quickly becoming part of the sting. It is a psyop.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *BUSTED: FIRST WOMAN to Receive COVID VACCINE as PATIENT DIED 10 YEARS AGO!!! A CRISIS ACTRESS "TOOK THE SHOT"*
> 
> Article by Jim Stone
> 
> I posted this here because the virus is quickly becoming part of the sting. It is a psyop.


 Some how this does not surprise me. First question would be why would they give the shot to a 90 year. they are so old that anything like that could be a major health risk even if harmless to most others.


----------



## Sasquatch

jimcosta said:


> *BUSTED: FIRST WOMAN to Receive COVID VACCINE as PATIENT DIED 10 YEARS AGO!!! A CRISIS ACTRESS "TOOK THE SHOT"*
> 
> Article by Jim Stone
> 
> I posted this here because the virus is quickly becoming part of the sting. It is a psyop.


This is pretty suspect. I didnt see any screenshot of the Tweet. Plus, if they were going to fake it why give the old lady a real shot no matter who she is?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*And so it begins . . . *
*
Portland Police Attacked In Broad Daylight After Antifa Erects New 'Autonomous Zone'.*

Article by Tyler Durden: Mayor Ted Wheeler belatedly tries to "get tough" against Illegally occupying private property, openly carrying weapons, threatening and intimidating people...

*"Make Them Pay": Michigan Lawmaker Calls On Leftist Soldiers To Attack "Trumpers"*

Article by Tyler Durden: "Be careful. Tread lightly. We ain't playin' with you..."


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 9th - Humanity's breakthrough moment: We REFUSE to be enslaved!*

If the SCOTUS does not rule favorably.
Adams suggests the court refused the Penn state defense in that if you look at the election fraud then the public will lose faith in all elections.
34 MM - Stealing elections is an act of war.
37 MM - Arizona is now officially a contested state.
39 MM Nellus AFB, Nevada, now has land assault vehicles staged. The take down will start in California.

106 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *Situation Update, Dec. 9th - Humanity's breakthrough moment: We REFUSE to be enslaved!*
> 
> If the SCOTUS does not rule favorably.
> Adams suggests the court refused the Penn state defense in that if you look at the election fraud then the public will lose faith in all elections.
> 34 MM - Stealing elections is an act of war.
> 37 MM - Arizona is now officially a contested state.
> 
> 106 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.


 There you have it. Play it safe. Don't convict OJ yes he did it but all of LA will burn it you do. Just not worth Not guilty and off to dinner. Yea the gang member had a gun, yes he pulled it on LEO and LEO shot him. Fire the office settle a million dollar law suit cheaper than burning city down.


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *"Make Them Pay": Michigan Lawmaker Calls On Leftist Soldiers To Attack "Trumpers"*
> 
> Article by Tyler Durden: "Be careful. Tread lightly. We ain't playin' with you..."


Showed that twit's tweet to buddies at work. All of them laughed.


----------



## Robie

This is extremely difficult for the SC not to pay close attention to.



> UPDATE: 17 States Join Texas in Supreme Court Lawsuit Against Michigan, Georgia, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania Over Fraudulent Election
> By Jim Hoft
> Published December 9, 2020 at 3:12pm


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...a-wisconsin-pennsylvania-fraudulent-election/


----------



## Robie

It seems to me, but maybe not...that the higher-ups in the socialist party, formerly known as democrats...must be sweating just a little.


----------



## TenMileHunter

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> It seems to me, but maybe not...that the higher-ups in the socialist party, formerly known as democrats...must be sweating just a little.


The MSN is saying that it has ZERO chance. If that was the case, why would the SCOTUS even entertain it?


----------



## Steve40th

KUSA said:


> The MSN is saying that it has ZERO chance. If that was the case, why would the SCOTUS even entertain it?


Dont believe the MSM.. They are part of the problem You would be surprised how many people dont even know Texas filed a lawsuit. Social Media, and most media outlets are not talking about it.


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> Dont believe the MSM.. They are part of the problem You would be surprised how many people dont even know Texas filed a lawsuit. Social Media, and most media outlets are not talking about it.


I certainly don't believe the MSN. My question was purely rhetorical.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

not for nothin, but if I looked at the list of states that have backed Texas... and I didn't reside in one of them.... I would consider a relocation before they become their own country...


----------



## Steve40th

Are they High Five'n Texas or are they filing suits?


----------



## rstanek

It’s up to 18 now, Arizona just joined the suit.....you would think SCOTUS would take this very seriously.....


----------



## Robie

This video won't be up long.

Lou Dobbs when he was at CNN talking about Dominion.


----------



## jimcosta

* Jim's Rant For The Day. What Is FOX News Up To?*

From 8:00 AM, CST to 8:20 AM this morning, FOX news has been pounding treason news without saying the "T" word. What are they up to?

They are pushing hard the Eric Swalwell tie with a Chinese spy as well as what did Nancy Pelosi and her own spy know about Swalwell's spy? 
They are also pushing on Hunter Biden's job choices. Now you try to say all that without using the "T" word.

So why is FOX doing this after they decided to go down the dark MSNM road a month ago?

Have they had a change of heart (pocket book)?

Do they see the end of Biden and the Deep State?

Are they paving the way for the Insurrection Act?

Are they setting the stage for Biden to withdraw and somehow be replaced on January 20th swearing or swearing in ritual?

Two months ago I read what would happen if Biden can't make it on the 20th but I admit I failed to lock it in my memory. Any of you know the answer to this possibility?

In the meantime I am totally confused. Your thoughts?


----------



## Steve40th

Fox owners are liberals at heart, a black heart at that... They are only keeping the people around that are conservatives due to contracts, in my opinion.


----------



## Sasquatch

jimcosta said:


> * Jim's Rant For The Day. What Is FOX News Up To?*
> 
> From 8:00 AM, CST to 8:20 AM this morning, FOX news has been pounding treason news without saying the "T" word. What are they up to?
> 
> They are pushing hard the Eric Swalwell tie with a Chinese spy as well as what did Nancy Pelosi and her own spy know about Swalwell's spy?
> They are also pushing on Hunter Biden's job choices. Now you try to say all that without using the "T" word.
> 
> So why is FOX doing this after they decided to go down the dark MSNM road a month ago?
> 
> Have they had a change of heart (pocket book)?
> 
> Do they see the end of Biden and the Deep State?
> 
> Are they paving the way for the Insurrection Act?
> 
> Are they setting the stage for Biden to withdraw and somehow be replaced on January 20th swearing or swearing in ritual?
> 
> Two months ago I read what would happen if Biden can't make it on the 20th but I admit I failed to lock it in my memory. Any of you know the answer to this possibility?
> 
> In the meantime I am totally confused. Your thoughts?


FOX lost a lot of viewers with their sudden swing left around election time and the ratings prove it. They are simply trying to get those numbers back.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## Robie

I decided to join twitter (for a couple of reasons) last month.

It is unbelievable the amount of negative feedback each and every one of the FOX on-air staff are getting, regardless of what they say.

That has to take a personal toll on each of them after a while.

I've been keeping pretty close tabs on their ratings and even though they are still way up there, the numbers resemble that of NFL Sunday Night Football. Not good.

With Newsmax and OANN getting stronger, I think they are realizing....they made a big mistake. And not just because of the calls they made (or didn't make) on election night. They have been going leftwards for quite a while.


----------



## jimcosta

*
Jim's Rant For The Day. Why Attack California?*

Yesterday on Mike Adams' podcast my notes recapping his talk shows:

* "39 Minute Mark - Nellus AFB, Nevada, now has land assault vehicles staged. The take down will start in California."*

Adams talks about California for a few minutes but never really says anything. So let me give you my feelings on California.

*California is the heart of the voting fraud. *Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinsteine have been manipulating voter fraud for years and that is what has kept them in power until they are nearly 90 years old each. If you clean out those still in power over the vote fraud there you cut out the heart of the beast.

* California isn't blue, it is red.* Dethroning California leadership returns the state back to the Republicans and as well back to sanity. Gets us all working for the U. S. instead of Pelosi/China Inc.

* Stops California Sedition. *California's economy is the fifth biggest in the world (Source).
California has been insolvent for years. The only way it can save itself is to succeed from the Republic and become a sovereign country.
This act would give it one power that as a state it does not have, the power to contract directly with foreign powers.

Direct contracting ability would give them a tremendous economic advantage and invite a lot of foreign investment their way.
This might make them financially solvent again. It would certainly increase their power.
Most likely they would continue to partner with China.

* Land Controlled. *California controls about 60% of the U. S. West coast. Several of their ports are now owned by China. If China partnered with a sovereign California they could have military bases touching the continental United States.

* My belief is *this stand off has been brewing for many years. This creeping movement must be ended immediately.

*The only path forward for the Republic is to cut out the heart of the problem. Soon Nancy Pelosi may be singing "I left My Heart In San Francisco." *


----------



## Steve40th

Twitter, Facebook, Google and Youtube. They all visited Obama quite a few times, more than some leaders of the country, to discuss what? They know damn well the process of censorship was started back then.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Simon Parkes






TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*The Health Ranger Report Situation Update Dec. 10, 2020*

68 Minute Audio By Mike Adams:

Recap to be added

@ 10 Minute Mark - We are now living under enemy occupation conditions.
@18 MM - He was surprised that 18 states have joined Texas and now believes SCOTUS will rule in favor of Texas.
@32 MM - Lawmakers can ask militias to protect their families while all this plays out.
The rules of engagement will have changed and live ammo may be used.
@ 42 MM - Vaccines. The purpose is to wipe out the population.

Entertaining but no new facts.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jimcosta said:


> * Jim's Rant For The Day. What Is FOX News Up To?*
> 
> From 8:00 AM, CST to 8:20 AM this morning, FOX news has been pounding treason news without saying the "T" word. What are they up to?
> 
> They are pushing hard the Eric Swalwell tie with a Chinese spy as well as what did Nancy Pelosi and her own spy know about Swalwell's spy?
> They are also pushing on Hunter Biden's job choices. Now you try to say all that without using the "T" word.
> 
> So why is FOX doing this after they decided to go down the dark MSNM road a month ago?
> 
> Have they had a change of heart (pocket book)?
> 
> Do they see the end of Biden and the Deep State?
> 
> Are they paving the way for the Insurrection Act?
> 
> Are they setting the stage for Biden to withdraw and somehow be replaced on January 20th swearing or swearing in ritual?
> 
> Two months ago I read what would happen if Biden can't make it on the 20th but I admit I failed to lock it in my memory. Any of you know the answer to this possibility?
> 
> In the meantime I am totally confused. Your thoughts?


they (like the rest of the left) want to set the stage for a short biden term and quick transition to Harris (whom never could have been elected).. whether biden gets a sudden illness or to save smearing Hunter... he will resign quickly.


----------



## jimcosta

*Pentagon plans to cut most of its support to CIA's counterterrorism missions *
Article by ABC News

[The CIA is being put out of business.
This reminds me of when President Kennedy discovered the military was trying to provoke a war(outside of Congress) by landing a volunteer army on Cuban beach at Bay Of Pigs and support it with ships. Kennedy ordered the military out after the volunteers had landed. ]


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> *Pentagon plans to cut most of its support to CIA's counterterrorism missions *
> Article by ABC News
> 
> [The CIA is being put out of business.
> This reminds me of when President Kennedy discovered the military was trying to provoke a war(outside of Congress) by landing a volunteer army on Cuban beach at Bay Of Pigs and support it with ships. Kennedy ordered the military out after the volunteers had landed. ]


I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. CIA B-Gone.*

Head's Up. This is a major story to watch as it will only appear in the background.

I know we have all seen the FBI Tee shirts, blue with black "FBI" letters, right? But I'll bet you've never seen a CIA Tee shirt have you? 
It's a gray *muscle* shirt with "Bad Boys" stenciled on it.

Their new dress code will be a *regular* gray Tee shirt with just "Boys" on it.

It appears that Trump has taken away their muscle! Yesterday Gen. Miller, the Secretary of Defense, put the CIA on notice that
as of January 5th, that for the most part, the military will no longer be available to the CIA for counterintelligence work.

Keep an eye on this part of the heated up war with the Deep State Folks.


----------



## Chiefster23

But will Biden just reverse this policy when/if he is sworn in? Right now we have lots of speculation and hope that Biden’s election will be overturned. But there is no hard indication that this will happen. Personally, I have zero faith that the supreme court will do the right thing.


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> But will Biden just reverse this policy when/if he is sworn in? Right now we have lots of speculation and hope that Biden's election will be overturned. But there is no hard indication that this will happen. Personally, I have zero faith that the supreme court will do the right thing.


 More like when will Harris Biden toss everything Trump has done. How much we bet the Joe/hunter Biden investigations find nothing. Barr looking to appoint the same democrat hack to look into it that has done thing for years already. It has all been worked out.


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> But will Biden just reverse this policy when/if he is sworn in? Right now we have lots of speculation and hope that Biden's election will be overturned. But there is no hard indication that this will happen. Personally, I have zero faith that the supreme court will do the right thing.


I believe the SC will not make a decisive decision. More then likely they will defer to the states excuse that they changed the rules because of the Chin Bug. In the wrongheaded notion that it will prevent war they will look for a corner in a round room. I would be shocked if they ruled in favor of the filing states.


----------



## jimcosta

*Time to move on.*

Folks, the news stories are picking up faster and faster each day. A lot is happening now. 
I am becoming overwhelmed with the volume and variety of stories hitting the radar. I have to vet each one which is time consuming.

On top of that more independent journalists are being forced down. Thus more research time will be needed in the future.

So the bottom line is more than likely today will be my last day posting on this thread. It no longer serves the purpose it was intended for and I can't continue to double post.

In the meantime you can follow the news for this thread on my free news Blog ResetUS.us.


----------



## A Watchman

jimcosta said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> Folks, the news stories are picking up faster and faster each day. A lot is happening now.
> I am becoming overwhelmed with the volume and variety of stories hitting the radar. I have to vet each one which is time consuming.
> 
> On top of that more independent journalists are being forced down. Thus more research time will be needed in the future.
> 
> So the bottom line is more than likely today will be my last day posting on this thread. It no longer serves the purpose it was intended for and I can't continue to double post.
> 
> In the meantime you can follow the news for this thread on my free news Blog ResetUS.us.


I was hoping you would ride this challenge out with us all. You have provided some hope with your updates and data, it remains to be seen if it is fullfilled, though. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Chiefster23

jimcosta said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> Folks, the news stories are picking up faster and faster each day. A lot is happening now.
> I am becoming overwhelmed with the volume and variety of stories hitting the radar. I have to vet each one which is time consuming.
> 
> On top of that more independent journalists are being forced down. Thus more research time will be needed in the future.
> 
> So the bottom line is more than likely today will be my last day posting on this thread. It no longer serves the purpose it was intended for and I can't continue to double post.
> 
> In the meantime you can follow the news for this thread on my free news Blog ResetUS.us.


Thanks Jim! I haven't always agreed with some of your posted videos but I certainly appreciate all the time and effort you've put into this project. THANK YOU SIR!


----------



## rstanek

Jim isn’t good to keeping things good anymore, RedLion, where are you?


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> Folks, the news stories are picking up faster and faster each day. A lot is happening now.
> I am becoming overwhelmed with the volume and variety of stories hitting the radar. I have to vet each one which is time consuming.
> 
> On top of that more independent journalists are being forced down. Thus more research time will be needed in the future.
> 
> So the bottom line is more than likely today will be my last day posting on this thread. It no longer serves the purpose it was intended for and I can't continue to double post.
> 
> In the meantime you can follow the news for this thread on my free news Blog ResetUS.us.


What the hell bra? I look forward to your posts more than anything right now. Oh well, I'll follow you on your website.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

interesting turn of events...


----------



## Robie

jimcosta said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> Folks, the news stories are picking up faster and faster each day. A lot is happening now.
> I am becoming overwhelmed with the volume and variety of stories hitting the radar. I have to vet each one which is time consuming.
> 
> On top of that more independent journalists are being forced down. Thus more research time will be needed in the future.
> 
> So the bottom line is more than likely today will be my last day posting on this thread. It no longer serves the purpose it was intended for and I can't continue to double post.
> 
> In the meantime you can follow the news for this thread on my free news Blog ResetUS.us.


Thanks for the link. Thanks for all the work you've put into trying to keep everyone informed. I say work because it is just that...work.
I'm on another forum that has a political section and am one of the biggest mouths. It's time consuming to go through all the news and articles, especially with this election fraud stuff and keep a thread going...especially if you have a blog to worry about also.

keep your fingers crossed for positive news and outcomes, regardless of what ends up happening.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 11th - DoD de-fangs the CIA, 305th intel proves foreign interference*

73 Minute audio by Mike Adams.

*Recap:*

3 Minute Mark - Trump defangs the CIA. They used military for kidnappings and 
Assassinations around the world. The military use will end Jan 
5th, the day Trump may be declared President.

14 MM - 305th Brigade will be testifying in the Texas case.

18 MM - DNI Ratcliff must sign statement on the 18th if foreigners interfered in elections. This could invalidate the elections & invoke seizure remedies.

22 MM - How the SCOTUS may rule.

24 MM - 6 states are asking to join the Texas group but want their own attorneys represent them in court. The lines of a civil war are being drawn up.

38 MM - When SCOTUS rules the battle will not be over. Violence is coming no matter what. The globalists want trump elected under a legal cloud so the country can erupt into war.

42 MM - U. S. Space Force to be added to the Intelligence community per DNI chief Radcliff. They have weapons that can be used in the U.S. that are non-nuclear.

50 MM - Most of the Carrier groups are around the United States.

55 MM - He doesn't see a foreign invasion.

57 MM - If the Insurrection act is invoked it will be around Jan 6th.

65 MM - The Facebook Fact Checker is paid for by Tic Toc of China.

67 MM - Once Trump is declared president he is going to take down the Deep State & Swamp.


----------



## jimcosta

*Interview with Oath Keepers founder Stewart Rhodes, who "urges Americans to prepare for TOTAL WAR.*

By Mike Adams: 57 Minute Video [Must see]

*Recap:*

2 Minute Mark - Rhodes believes the Insurrection act should be invoked now.

6 MM - Rhodes is a Constitutional legal scholar. Shares his thoughts on the Texas case. We are in an insurrection now.

11 MM - States should call up National Guards and Militias to guard politicians.
Militias have worked with National Guards before.

National Guards can be called up by Trump and then they would not be under the control of governors.
Trust Special Ops Command (SOCOM) the most.

18 MM - All Trumps needs is the Insurrection act. No such thing as limited Martial Law.

22 MM - Military Tribunals - Civilians still have a right to civil trial for treason.

25 MM - Don't fall into the trap of using the NDAA as it is unconstitutional - it turns us into a military dictatorship.

34 MM - How many Special Ops forces are there in the U.S.? Answer: Doesn't matter. More can be flown in; former SOs can be called up.

40 MM - If Biden gets in we will have mass non-compliance and revolution right down to County level; a purge at county level.
There is now a move to oust governors in Texas, California, New York etc.

50 MM - Carrier groups around the U.S. are neither good or bad; depends on the admirals in charge of each group.

55 MM - The longer Trump waits to invoke the Insurrection the worse it will be.


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## Denton

Well, looks like the USSC strip do down the Texas suit.


----------



## Denton

In a nutshell, the slimes in robes said it’s none of Texas’ business what other states do. 

Obviously, a bad ruling as it’s about a FEDERAL election. 

PREPARE!


----------



## jimcosta

*Supreme Court Tosses Texas Bid To Overturn Election*

Article by Tyler Durden.

Note: There are 2 posts directly above Denton's posts that may be important to you.


----------



## Robie

Denton said:


> In a nutshell, the slimes in robes said it's none of Texas' business what other states do.
> 
> Obviously, a bad ruling as it's about a FEDERAL election.
> 
> PREPARE!


Politics and fear have overcome following the Constitution.


----------



## stevekozak

So.......war?


----------



## Denton

Robie said:


> Politics and fear have overcome following the Constitution.


Trump's three appointments? They agreed with the libtards.


----------



## Prepared One

Can't say this surprises me. The SC wanted nothing to do with this and would have grabbed at any excuse to avoid making a ruling. They took the easy way out.


----------



## Robie

They just shot themselves in the foot if Georgia goes the way of democrats.

Schumer has stated he will pack the supreme court.


----------



## Denton

Robie said:


> They just shot themselves in the foot if Georgia goes the way of democrats.
> 
> Schumer has stated he will pack the supreme court.


That's right. Regardless, they just put a match to the constitution.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> They just shot themselves in the foot if Georgia goes the way of democrats.
> 
> Schumer has stated he will pack the supreme court.


They have already torched the constitution, at this point it doesn't matter. It's done.


----------



## jimcosta

*Some SC Rumors Leak ??*

*Use Discernment*

NEW: Definition of "Rumor" - Hearsay going around the web that can't be linked to, but often ends up being correct.
RUMOR: SUPREME COURT DECIDES 7-2 THAT THE ELECTION WAS FRAUDULENT AND THAT BIDEN IS GUILTY.
Additionally, the Texas case was won 6-3. The source of this info is Gnews, which claims to have "inside sources". However, I got the news of Texas going 6-3 yesterday and did not publish it as fact because I did not consider it sufficiently credible.

AND NOW WE WAIT.

Jimstone.is - World Class Investigative Truth


----------



## Chiefster23

I’ve faced a few tough situations in my lifetime and once I wasn’t sure I was going to live long enough to see the sunrise. But this situation scares the shit out of me. Well, not so much for me, but for my small family and loved ones. This country is going to change radically and ordinary people are going to suffer.


----------



## jimcosta

*Add this to the confusion Folks:*

We really don't know what cases have been accepted by the Supreme Court. 
Do to the nature and seriousness of this anything is possible.

I was expecting an early decision by the court but with the announcement being delayed for Trump to complete preparations for riots.
*
But consider this post from December 8th:*

*Jim's Rant For The Day. The End Is Near.*

Brace for impact soon. Today Mike Adams revealed that in 1997 the SCOTUS ruled that all elections must be completed within one day. Link
That decision was by a 9-0 vote. It is believed that the SCOTUS may be hearing a petition regarding the 2020 election in regards to this ruling now.

If the court fails to grant relief then Trump needs to use the Insurrection Act immediately.

-------------------------------------
All Trump would have to do is say to the court (Federal or even SCOTUS (perhaps) "Mother May I?"
Is this the first ruling of 7-2 that Jim Stone refers to?

Is this why the Texas suit against other 4 states was discharged and all other cases marked as moot, as it has already been decided (2020 election)?

Let's give it some time Folks.


----------



## Smitty901

As we said Supreme court said we aint touching this go get.....

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/scotus-denied-election-texas-election-suit

Supreme Court declines to hear Trump-supported Texas case over election results in four other states


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Well, we are supposed to be prepared individuals, right?

Get ready to survive and thrive, then!!
I refuse to live in doom and gloom, if you want to, go right ahead.


----------



## jimcosta

*I just watched 15 minutes of Hannity. *

Rudy Giuliani and White House spokesman NcEnany were too calm as they discussed the dismissal.
In my opinion it was a dog and pony show; a distraction from the truth.

I am convinced the court acted on the 1997 Bush v. Gore decision requiring the election to be completed in one day.
That is something that is simple to understand like stop on red, have to be 21 years old, etc. 
The court would rather act on a clear and simple case rather than a 900 page complaint that can be argued forever like the Chicken Or Egg issue.
*
My money is still on "Trump won today" and is hushing it up until he is ready for the insurrection. Any commander would choose this strategy.*


----------



## Robie

> My money is still on Trump won today and is hushing it up until he is ready for the insurrection. Any commander would choose this strategy.


I could probably write a list of all the injustices we've seen the last 12 years or so that have not been "taken care of". The list would be long and if my memory was better, would be even longer. It would be pages though.

I could write a list of all the social issues that have been crammed down our throats. Men dressing up as women and in public office or teaching our young or....
Kneeling for my flag, people getting out of jail with no bail after they burned a building down. Again, the list is long.

These things used to creep up on us over the years and though we didn't like them, we put up with them; go along to get along.

These days it's different. The people that want to see my country destroyed have put the pedal to the metal. They don't care what you or I think, even though their mantra all these years has been one of unity, love and understanding. It's all been bs propaganda.

I guess a question we all have to ask ourselves is....are we ready to throw in the towel on our country? Are the forces of evil too strong to overcome? What are we willing to sacrifice?

I am a history buff and I think a lot of the sacrifices made by those who defeated tyranny when our country was formed. Is anyone willing to do that again? I dunno.

I do know this. I'm pretty pissed off with the way we have been treated, lied to and coerced for far too long...by both those saying they are on our side and those admitting they aren't.

What's the solution?

I just don't know.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, we are supposed to be prepared individuals, right?
> 
> Get ready to survive and thrive, then!!
> I refuse to live in doom and gloom, if you want to, go right ahead.


Survive and thrive. Nifty little saying; someone should tell that to the Venezuelans.

The USSC, saved Alito and Thomas, chose not to hear it because they said it's none of Texas' concern what other states do. That means they think that a FEDERAL election can be stolen and even though it impacts ALL of us, there is no legal relief for the rest of the country.

The robber-robes could have simply not entertained the suit without giving a reason but they felt they had to tell us that. They needed to tell us that section II is meaningless to them.

So, what does this mean? Do you think that the libtards are going to stop violating the law simply because we all knew they did it? Of course, not. They are now emboldened. The Harris/Biden regime will do nothing but assist with the stealing of elections.

Donald John Trump's election stymied the Globalist agenda to destroy the our constitution and our way of life and replace it with elitist tyranny. That wasn't going to happen, again. They didn't care if what has happened was glaringly obvious. As a matter of fact, I think they take pride in the fact that they did this, we all see it and can do nothing about it.

This isn't going to be an, "Ah, shucks; we'll live through four years of this and then take back the country." This is the end of what you think is the political norm. We might survive but I'm not sure about thrive.


----------



## TenMileHunter

We got this.....

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337036926327656450


> One anonymous whistle blower was OK to impeach the President of the United States but, 1000's of sworn affidavits of election fraud is not enough to investigate?


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> I could probably write a list of all the injustices we've seen the last 12 years or so that have not been "taken care of". The list would be long and if my memory was better, would be even longer. It would be pages though.
> 
> I could write a list of all the social issues that have been crammed down our throats. Men dressing up as women and in public office or teaching our young or....
> Kneeling for my flag, people getting out of jail with no bail after they burned a building down. Again, the list is long.
> 
> These things used to creep up on us over the years and though we didn't like them, we put up with them; go along to get along.
> 
> These days it's different. The people that want to see my country destroyed have put the pedal to the metal. They don't care what you or I think, even though their mantra all these years has been one of unity, love and understanding. It's all been bs propaganda.
> 
> I guess a question we all have to ask ourselves is....are we ready to throw in the towel on our country? Are the forces of evil too strong to overcome? What are we willing to sacrifice?
> 
> I am a history buff and I think a lot of the sacrifices made by those who defeated tyranny when our country was formed. Is anyone willing to do that again? I dunno.
> 
> I do know this. I'm pretty pissed off with the way we have been treated, lied to and coerced for far too long...by both those saying they are on our side and those admitting they aren't.
> 
> What's the solution?
> 
> I just don't know.


I will not comply.
I will not concede.
I will not live or die on my knees.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Survive and thrive. Nifty little saying; someone should tell that to the Venezuelans.
> 
> The USSC, saved Alito and Thomas, chose not to hear it because they said it's none of Texas' concern what other states do. That means they think that a FEDERAL election can be stolen and even though it impacts ALL of us, there is no legal relief for the rest of the country.
> 
> The robber-robes could have simply not entertained the suit without giving a reason but they felt they had to tell us that. They needed to tell us that section II is meaningless to them.
> 
> So, what does this mean? Do you think that the libtards are going to stop violating the law simply because we all knew they did it? Of course, not. They are now emboldened. The Harris/Biden regime will do nothing but assist with the stealing of elections.
> 
> Donald John Trump's election stymied the Globalist agenda to destroy the our constitution and our way of life and replace it with elitist tyranny. That wasn't going to happen, again. They didn't care if what has happened was glaringly obvious. As a matter of fact, I think they take pride in the fact that they did this, we all see it and can do nothing about it.
> 
> This isn't going to be an, "Ah, shucks; we'll live through four years of this and then take back the country." This is the end of what you think is the political norm. We might survive but I'm not sure about thrive.


What are they going to do? Draft me and send me to Vietnam? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> What are they going to do? Draft me and send me to Vietnam? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Worse. Worried about not finding your favorite animal food, still? We ain't seen nothing, yet.

Poon Tang might look like a cake walk in a few months.


----------



## Robie

Well, one thing we can all be thankful for on this sad day.

The men and women who died for this country aren't around to witness what has happened in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Denton

TenMileHunter said:


> We got this.....
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beret-wearing retard. I stopped listening to his spew when he denigrated the constitution.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Worse. Worried about not finding your favorite animal food, still? We ain't seen nothing, yet.
> 
> Poon Tang might look like a cake walk in a few months.


The only thing I'm really worried about is my firearms. 
Every thing else can be handled.

If we can keep the Senate, we can defeat his more egregious appointments, and stymie any unfavorable legislation.


----------



## Sasquatch

Robie said:


> Well, one thing we can all be thankful for on this sad day.
> 
> The men and women who died for this country aren't around to witness what has happened in the past 3 weeks.


But sadly they fought with true grit only to be shat upon later. I will be praying and mourning for them.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only thing I'm really worried about is my firearms.
> Every thing else can be handled.
> 
> If we can keep the Senate, we can defeat his more egregious appointments, and stymie any unfavorable legislation.


 Already where Harris can't get to them


----------



## Annie

SCOTUS rejects Texas lawsuit to toss Biden electors
https://nypost.com/2020/12/11/scotus-rejects-texas-lawsuit-to-toss-biden-electors/

The US Supreme Court on Friday rejected a challenge to President-elect Joe Biden's election wins in four crucial swing states - leaving President Trump virtually out of legal options ahead of Monday's meeting of the Electoral College.

A partial-page order said a motion by the state of Texas to file a complaint alleging "significant and unconstitutional irregularities" in each state's vote count "is denied for lack of standing under Article III of the Constitution."

"Texas has not demonstrated a judicially cognizable interest in the manner in which another State conducts its elections," the order said.

"All other pending motions are denied as moot."

Justice Samuel Alito and Justice Clarence Thomas both dissented, with Alito writing, "In my view, we do not have discretion to deny the filing of a bill of complaint in a case that calls within our original jurisdiction."

More here.


----------



## Annie

So is this it? We get jojo and Kamilla for 4 years? :sad2:


----------



## rstanek

We haven’t heard from Sidney Powell, she has been working with 305th army intelligence, that card has yet to be played, hence the September 12, 2018 executive order and the insurrection act. Those are still options, whether Trump takes those options remains to be seen......


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> So is this it? We get jojo and Kamilla for 4 years? :sad2:


8 years.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> 8 years.


:crying:


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> Trump's three appointments? They agreed with the libtards.


I read by them not voting, they basically agreed to the vote. Rush stated they did not vote.


----------



## Steve40th

Maybe all the states that were for the Texas lawsuit can just Not give their electoral votes. Since the Constitution is invalid, according to the SCOTUS, they could all just not show up and give their electoral votes. Will it help. Not sure, will it show the country is more divided than they thought, yes.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> :crying:


 The stage was set long ago. free stuff nobody goes to jail. Long list. China taking over University . it was coming . We saw it did nothing. Conservatives always wanted a prefect candidate. they allowed the school systems to be taken over, local government.
give in to keep the peace. Well time to pay up and we will. I just wonder if there will be enough of us left when they wake and we can fight back.
In the end God is in charge. If it is his will we will raise, if not we we reap what we have sown. As a nation God has given us a pass many times. Like he has always done for man. But the passes run out.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> 8 years.


And if they knock Joe out of the box early, as I suspect they will, we will get the Ho for almost 12 years


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> And if they knock Joe out of the box early, as I suspect they will, we will get the Ho for almost 12 years


 They fixed this election and it will be the norm from now on. Now they know the courts will not touch them. Nor the DOJ. think the DOJ and FBI were dirty before? Get out the popcorn and watch what is coming.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> They fixed this election and it will be the norm from now on. Now they know the courts will not touch them. Nor the DOJ. think the DOJ and FBI were dirty before? Get out the popcorn and watch what is coming.


No doubt Smitty, they have the game plan going forward. Decades of undermining the system, years of deceit and indoctrination, their plan has come to fruition. They have yet one more thing to do however, GET THE GUNS!


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> And if they knock Joe out of the box early, as I suspect they will, we will get the Ho for almost 12 years


It will be 10 years at the most. If the Ho takes over in the first two years it counts as her first term. They'll keep Joe on life support till early 2023.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> And if they knock Joe out of the box early, as I suspect they will, we will get the Ho for almost 12 years


I give Joe 90 days, then it's a black Christmas with Hoe Harris for a long run... until we break, fight or balkanization becomes a reality.


----------



## MountainGirl

A Watchman said:


> I give Joe 90 days, then it's a black Christmas with Hoe Harris for a long run... until we break, fight or balkanization becomes a reality.


 Hell, Joe's not running the show now and he won't be after January.
Balkanization gets my vote. Too many big mouth couch patriot warriors for an organized break. Stay safe.


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> I give Joe 90 days, then it's a black Christmas with Hoe Harris for a long run... until we break, fight or balkanization becomes a reality.


April 19th 
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/28815-story-april-19th.html


----------



## Prepared One

MountainGirl said:


> It will be 10 years at the most. If the Ho takes over in the first two years it counts as her first term. They'll keep Joe on life support till early 2023.


Hey MG! Good to see you again. It's my understanding that the Ho will have a shot at two more terms irregardless of how long she fills in for poor old Joe after he falls down a long flight of stairs with his dog. The quicker Joe has his "Accident" the longer her reign of terror. But, what's a couple of years? By then this country will long be dead anyways. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> I give Joe 90 days, then it's a black Christmas with Hoe Harris for a long run... until we break, fight or balkanization becomes a reality.


I am betting on Balkanization. There are too many players in the game and they are all looking for a piece of the pie. It's going to be messy, long, and violent.


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> April 19th
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/28815-story-april-19th.html


 Incredible thread hawgrider, thank you for bringing it to the fore. I'd read it somewhere else before and it stirs the heart unbelievably. I wish these times were the same as those times - because now it would probably go something like this:
From page 8 on your link -


> On the morning of April 19, 1775 Hezikiah Wyman sat wondering what to do...


 so Hezikia went on Facebook and read nothing about any battle, only that there were unconfirmed reports of an armed resistance somewhere that was quickly shut down by your woke government! Hezikiah checked MSM; crickets. Yeah...that neighbor is always over the top, he thought, and went back to bed.

You get the idea.


----------



## MountainGirl

MountainGirl said:


> Incredible thread hawgrider, thank you for bringing it to the fore. I'd read it somewhere else before and it stirs the heart unbelievably. I wish these times were the same as those times - because now it would probably go something like this:
> From page 8 on your link -
> so Hezikiah went on Facebook and read nothing about any battle, only that there were unconfirmed reports of an armed resistance somewhere that was quickly shut down by your woke government! Hezikiah checked MSM; crickets. Yeah...that neighbor is always over the top, he thought, and went back to bed.
> 
> You get the idea.


*@ EVERYONE*

Please do not misunderstand me. I believe in my heart that everyone should resist in any and every way they can. Whether that's with force or without; whether there are casualties or whether there are not. But you have to know that everything you do and type and speak can and will be monitored by the forces that are already against you.

Organizational efforts would have to be face-to-face word-of-mouth and only when no one has a smartphone with them that already can hear everything we say and where we are. These are not good times. Be smart about what you're doing. Think about it.


----------



## TenMileHunter

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> *@ EVERYONE*
> 
> Please do not misunderstand me. I believe in my heart that everyone should resist in any and every way they can. Whether that's with force or without; whether there are casualties or whether there are not. But you have to know that everything you do and type and speak can and will be monitored by the forces that are already against you.
> 
> Organizational efforts would have to be face-to-face word-of-mouth and only when no one has a smartphone with them that already can hear everything we say and where we are. These are not good times. Be smart about what you're doing. Think about it.


You are wise, ma'am. Stay close to home and keep your mouth shut.

Most people on boards like this are ATNA - All Talk, No Action.
Keyboard commandos, if you will.

And any "militia groups" have long been infiltrated by informers and agents.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> You are wise, ma'am. Stay close to home and keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Most people on boards like this are ATNA - All Talk, No Action.
> Keyboard commandos, if you will.
> 
> And any "militia groups" have long been infiltrated by informers and agents.


You call them keyboard commandos, I call them couch patriots. Their heart is in the right place, but their ass can't be bothered.

One small point of disagreement, staying close to home is good for hunkering - but I think we can still go out and participate. There's a lot to be said for the 'mask mandate' if you get my drift. :vs_cool:


----------



## MountainGirl

TenMileHunter said:


> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I usually don't watch posted videos but for some reason this one I did and I'm glad for it. I was looking for a source to give a clearer picture of what is really going on and I've saved this guy's link. Sad that it has to come from England but these days with the censorship not surprising.

Thanks TMH.


----------



## TenMileHunter

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

https://gnews.org/641170/

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

Finally






TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Here is a good update. Pep talk. Her youtube site is pretty darn good too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337548142196129792


----------



## Steve40th

Oh yeah. Army Navy Game

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337852772490878977


----------



## Smitty901

Wisconsin supreme court should be a conservative court. But we have a trader on the court.. Could be court took it up to use it as away of trashing Trump. We know how they cheated here they do it every election. Every time they get away with it. Same dead people still voting. Same ones caught voting many tines and let off. Still doing it. Poll workers not checking ID's in Madison and Milwaukee.


----------



## jimcosta

*Note From Jim: Prepare To Hunker Down.*

Trump can activate the Insurrection Act anytime from now to around January 6th.
I believe there is a 90% probability of that happening.

Prepare for your family to hunker down partially or completely.

Don't waste time trying to figure out the hows and whens of it happening.

*Get your head right and stay calm.*


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Note From Jim: Prepare To Hunker Down.*
> 
> Trump can activate the Insurrection Act anytime from now to around January 6th.
> I believe there is a 90% probability of that happening.
> 
> Prepare for your family to hunker down partially or completely.
> 
> Don't waste time trying to figure out the hows and whens of it happening.
> 
> *Get your head right and stay calm.*


Hunker down. Damn, just situational awareness is a stretch for many.. I will be watching my back.. I just hope, if it happens, the country doesnt shut down...


----------



## Robie

Worth a listen...

https://rumble.com/embed/v980qt/?pub=4


----------



## jimcosta

*Dear Jim: Rule Of Law?*

Do you think rule of law is gone since scotus dismissed the case?" *Olpa *

*Response: * No, I do not think it is dead. It is very much alive in the hearts of men. Look at the people out into the streets now demanding the return of law in some manner or other.

To me there are two ways to interpret the SCOTUS after yesterday. First, I already mentioned today, they have already ruled in favor of Trump and by request of Trump they are holding the announcement.

The other is SCOTUS realized that things are explosive and felt it was better to "force" Trump to take the Insurrection Act route. Either way I feel the SCOTUS was trying to revive law in the country.

With the Insurrection Act bad judges, AGs, lawmakers, etc can be gutted out of the system quickly, bringing the Republic back to the rule of law. The rule of law creates commerce; it is the rules of planning and running a business. Without rule of law commerce collapses. Isn't that what happened to our economy ten years ago? It collapsed and never returned all because the system was now running on lawlessness.

Up until after WWII train engines carried two small ramps (frogs) attached to their side. They was needed in the event a train car derailed. They wewe bolted to the track and the train rolled forward with the bad wheels riding up the frog and then dropping back onto the tracks. Our frog is our Insurrection Act. I believe trump is mad enough to clean house the way it is now needed.

As Dr. Phil always says, first you have to admit you have a problem before you can fix it. The American people are there now. Let's fix it!


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> Worth a listen...
> 
> https://rumble.com/embed/v980qt/?pub=4


Robie, there is no doubt in my mind this election was stolen. Hell they set us up for it by claiming Trump may be in the lead till the mail in votes come in. The sheeple just nodded their collective heads and said OK. Sounds reasonable. They are sheep!

That said, it changes nothing. We will get no relief from the MSM as we know they are complicit and the courts are a joke. The sheeple are happy and stupid, for now. When rolling blackouts, food shortages, and the economy goes to hell, that may change for some of the sheep, but too late, which is exactly what the socialists are counting on.

Short of bloodshed, this won't be fixed.


----------



## Robie

This is another worth listening to. Pardon me if it's been posted already. trying to keep track of all this is confusing sometimes but needs to be shared and listened to. People need to understand just what went down on "election" night so they can speak intelligently about it with others.

I personally am trying to get these videos out to everyone I can. You can't "go to battle" with no ammunition.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> Robie, there is no doubt in my mind this election was stolen. Hell they set us up for it by claiming Trump may be in the lead till the mail in votes come in. The sheeple just nodded their collective heads and said OK. Sounds reasonable. They are sheep!
> 
> That said, it changes nothing. We will get no relief from the MSM as we know they are complicit and the courts are a joke. The sheeple are happy and stupid, for now. When rolling blackouts, food shortages, and the economy goes to hell, that may change for some of the sheep, but too late, which is exactly what the socialists are counting on.
> 
> Short of bloodshed, this won't be fixed.


I know exactly where you are coming from. My head is sore from pounding it against the wall. 
The fraud was so blatantly obvious.
There isn't really much I can do right now except try to get the information out. 
I'll continue to do that.
The more people that are aware of just what went down, the better it is, whether it's because of this case or deciding on future people we elect and hope will do what's right for "We the People".


----------



## Robie

Robie said:


> Worth a listen...
> 
> https://rumble.com/embed/v980qt/?pub=4


An interestying point made in this video. How does someone get "minus"/negative votes?
How does that happen? I wasn't aware people could go back into the voting booth and change their minds.....:vs_whistle:


----------



## Denton

Robie said:


> This is another worth listening to. Pardon me if it's been posted already. trying to keep track of all this is confusing sometimes but needs to be shared and listened to. People need to understand just what went down on "election" night so they can speak intelligently about it with others.
> 
> I personally am trying to get these videos out to everyone I can. You can't "go to battle" with no ammunition.


If you're going to watch just one video today, make it this one.


----------



## Denton

Robie said:


> An interestying point made in this video. How does someone get "minus"/negative votes?
> How does that happen? I wasn't aware people could go back into the voting booth and change their minds.....:vs_whistle:


That was revealed a day or two after the election but it never gained traction. Heck, we mentioned it in the podcast the week after the day of the election. If we had real journalism, nowadays....


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> An interestying point made in this video. How does someone get "minus"/negative votes?
> How does that happen? I wasn't aware people could go back into the voting booth and change their minds.....:vs_whistle:


I am having a hard time with that one myself. Now, I am not the sharpest pencil in the pocket protector, but 2+2 is negative 150,000? :vs_worry:

The sheeple won't do the math and what's more, they don't care.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> I am having a hard time with that one myself. Now, I am not the sharpest pencil in the pocket protector, but 2+2 is negative 150,000? :vs_worry:
> 
> The sheeple won't do the math and what's more, they don't care.


There is a football game today...
Walmart has a sale on some chinese junk....
Why did DeShawn beat out La'Quishria in America's Got talent....

The important stuff...


----------



## Denton

Just listened to this interview with Gen. Flynn. Be careful as it'll give you hope.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ence-foreign-influence-us-election-right-now/


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> This is another worth listening to. Pardon me if it's been posted already. trying to keep track of all this is confusing sometimes but needs to be shared and listened to. People need to understand just what went down on "election" night so they can speak intelligently about it with others.
> 
> I personally am trying to get these videos out to everyone I can. You can't "go to battle" with no ammunition.


As already stated by others ... this is a MUST watch. This man needs to join the Trump legal team and his process of determining fraud must be implemented immediately!


----------



## Slippy

Robie said:


> There is a football game today...
> Walmart has a sale on some chinese junk....
> Why did DeShawn beat out La'Quishria in America's Got talent....
> 
> The important stuff...


WHOA! What you talkin' 'bout Willis? La'Quishria lost to that nappy headed no good scrawny ass mofo DeShawn? :vs_mad:


----------



## jimcosta

*Lin Wood: American Patriots be prepared. Events will unfold quickly over the next several days&#8230;.*
Tweet


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *Lin Wood: American Patriots be prepared. Events will unfold quickly over the next several days&#8230;.*
> Tweet


Yup; I think he said that, yesterday.


----------



## Robie

Denton said:


> Yup; I think he said that, yesterday.





> WOW! Lin Wood Releases Photos of Alleged Georgia Mail-In Ballots in Fulton Warehouse





> Attorney Lin Wood tweeted out photos of alleged boxes of Georgia mail-in ballots in a Fulton County warehouse.
> 
> Wood alleges that many of the ballots were shipped from Arizona.
> 
> He then calls out the FBI, GA Bureau of Investigation, Governor Kemp, Lt. Governor of Georgia, and Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger to "do your damn jobs" and investigate!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...lleged-georgia-mail-ballots-fulton-warehouse/


----------



## Robie

If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around, does it make a sound?

If a crime doesn't get investigated, does it mean there was no crime committed?


----------



## TenMileHunter

Robie said:


> If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around, does it make a sound?
> 
> If a crime doesn't get investigated, does it mean there was no crime committed?


Well said.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

This guy is super smart and knows a perfect way to to verify if ballots were legit or not.


----------



## Smitty901

The issue is the swamp, the courts the congress know the vote was a fraud. They don't care . In many cases they were in on it. Supreme court showed us last week it does not madder what you present they will not consider it .


----------



## A Watchman

Smitty901 said:


> The issue is the swamp, the courts the congress know the vote was a fraud. They don't care . In many cases they were in on it. Supreme court showed us last week it does not madder what you present they will not consider it .


The payoffs, promotions, appointments, and trade-offs were made a long time ago, the recipients knew what would be expected of them when the time came... Just ask Bill Barr.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> The payoffs, promotions, appointments, and trade-offs were made a long time ago, the recipients knew what would be expected of them when the time came... Just ask Bill Barr.


Chief Justice Roberts. I wonder what they have on him.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> Chief Justice Roberts. I wonder what they have on him.


Something Epsteinian, is my guess....


----------



## Denton

stevekozak said:


> Something Epsteinian, is my guess....


I wasn't going to speculate but I did think of that, too.


----------



## TenMileHunter

YouTube is down. I wonder what that means....

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

TenMileHunter said:


> YouTube is down. I wonder what that means....
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Probably data-mining to find out who all they want to put on the execution list due to conservative comments.

That said, YT seems to be working fine over here. Maybe they already have my name down.


----------



## TenMileHunter

YouTube is back online. Most likely just aliens.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Massive Outage Disrupts "Majority Of Google's Services" Across US, Europe*

"Popular services including Gmail, YouTube and Google Classroom went down, while Google search and third-party ads - the company's main revenue driver - continued to function normally."

[Warnings were posted the past two days that the Deep State was going to take the services down as Project Red2. This is the real thing.]

Article by Tyler Durden


----------



## Smitty901

jimcosta said:


> *Massive Outage Disrupts "Majority Of Google's Services" Across US, Europe*
> 
> "Popular services including Gmail, YouTube and Google Classroom went down, while Google search and third-party ads - the company's main revenue driver - continued to function normally."
> 
> [Warnings were posted the past two days that the Deep State was going to take the services down as Project Red2. This is the real thing.]
> 
> Article by Tyler Durden


OK google forgot more about hacking an dirty tricks than deep state every knew . Who do you think has been helping them all along. Project deep red if I told you I would have to kill you. XXX top top secret. Dam science fictions. 
Simple HIGH tech made a deal we will help you stay in power and get more but you must give us what we want. Done deal.


----------



## jimcosta

**Massive Outage Disruption:** Update (0800ET): Google says problems with its services "for the vast majority of users" should now be resolved.*

Tyler Durden Update.

[Test Run?]


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> **Massive Outage Disruption:** Update (0800ET): Google says problems with its services "for the vast majority of users" should now be resolved.*
> 
> Tyler Durden Update.
> 
> [Test Run?]


Jim,
Thanks for staying on here. I'm following your website as well, good work brother.


----------



## jimcosta

Today should be a slow news day for me.
All that matters is what states, knowing they had major voter fraud, certify their votes. 
If the election was a sting, today the trap will be closed completely.


----------



## Steve40th

States certifying today. We need patriots, not traitors certifying whats correct.


----------



## jimcosta

*The Health Ranger Report Situation Update Dec. 14, 2020*

78 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.

Being recapped now at above link.


----------



## jimcosta

*Recap Of the Health Ranger Situation Update above.*
75 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.

Must hear first 10 minutes. Prepare for 10 day global lockdown soon.
DNI Ratcliff's report on Dec. 18th is expected to name Biden & Harris as Treasonous.

8 MM - States that certify are committing treason.
10 MM - Powers under the Executive Order of Sept.2018 Executive Order regarding Election Interference. 
20 MM - State Of The Nation call for Trump to act now and take "them" down.
23 MM - General Flynn & S. Powell - "We have definite proof on election interference" and needs to trigger. . . Military . . .
30 MM - Science can reread the ballots already cast. No new vote would be required.
41 MM - Trump can call up all state National Guards into Federal service.
43 MM - Insurrection Act is not a call for Martial Law.
Epoch Times says the Republic ended last Friday.
57 MM - Communist China Party infiltration into Western Countries and the U. S.


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> *The Health Ranger Report Situation Update Dec. 14, 2020*
> 
> 78 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.
> 
> Being recapped now at above link.


Thanks Jim.. we appreciate your continued efforts.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Due By not Dubai*

The big date this month is the Dept. Of National Intelligence report that must be delivered by Director Ratcliff "By December 18, 2020". "By" means no later than. But it does not preclude delivery prior to that date.

Many persons have leaked that it will implicate both Biden and Harris as being treasonous against the U. S. Trump is hinting that if that is the case his oath of office prevents him from turning his office over the that team.

If Ratcliff declares them, in his professional opinion to be treasonous, that gives Trump the peace of mind that someone official in the government declared or gave reason that he must invoke the Insurrection act. Note: Bill Barr also can invoke the Insurrection act.

I would watch for either Trump or Barr to invoke the Insurrection, at the earliest, anytime from today or forward. It all depends on when Ratcliff reports.


----------



## Steve40th

I am being very skeptical and believe any report that is delivered will fall on deaf ears. The left just looks and deflects, ignores.
Case in point, the audit in Michigan. Nothing will come of it.. Moot. Very sad..


----------



## ActionJackson

Steve40th said:


> I am being very skeptical and believe any report that is delivered will fall on deaf ears. The left just looks and deflects, ignores.
> Case in point, the audit in Michigan. Nothing will come of it.. Moot. Very sad..


Both the left and the so-called "right" ignore the truth and the facts. Let's face it ... we patriot conservatives are on our own from here on out.


----------



## jimcosta

*@Steve40th*: Do the math. Only four ears matter: Trump's two and Barr's two.


----------



## rstanek

Still cautiously optimistic, but the swamp run deep, far, and wide......


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *@Steve*: Only four ears matter: Trump's two and Barr's two.


Barrs got ear plugs in right now.. I am not happy with him. Loss confidence.


----------



## jimcosta

*@Steve: * Do you think Sidney Powell, Giuliani, Flynn and others like them are stupid by publically saying Trump should declare an Insurrection? 
No, they are giving him covering fire while he does it.
Enjoy the show.


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *@Steve: * Do you think Sidney Powell, Giuliani, Flynn and others like them are stupid by publically saying Trump should declare an Insurrection?
> No, they are giving him covering fire while he does it.
> Enjoy the show.


I am so pissed at the powers to be. Complete lackys on the right. Where is the fighting spiri?

I am not sure what the hell is going. All I know is someone popped positive with the "vid19" at work, and I gotta get tested, 4th time.. Uggh.


----------



## jimcosta

Sorry I wasted your time.


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> Sorry I wasted your time.


Not wasting my time at all


----------



## Sasquatch

jimcosta said:


> Sorry I wasted your time.


You're not wasting anyone's time and we all appreciate you gathering this stuff in one place.

I just think Steve, myself and a few others have had Lucy pull the football away so many times now we are all apprehensive to get excited.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

Simon Parkes

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.

But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers. 
I can't get into the pit of despair.


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


There's a lot of frustration associated with this election but everyone needs not shoot the messenger. I for one enjoy your posts and your videos. Some others may not but they can move to other topics or start one of their own.
So, if you continue to post here, I will continue to read em.
We're all prepping brothers and sisters.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


It's not a matter of me caring; it's a matter of me already seeing the links. Mike Adams is one of my regular stops on the internet, for example. 
I spend hours a day reading and digging. 
Do you and I have some sort of disorder or are we merely hyper curious?


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


Jim,

Please disregard the comments from the turkeys. You are flying like an eagle, keep up the good work!

I wouldn't even know about you or your work if it were not for this forum.


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


I love your posts, keeps me abreast of things. But, its killing my computer...lol.
So much happening now, and your posts are on point..


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day: Barr Standing Up In A Durham Boat? *

Only two people on the planet can play the winning card - The Insurrection card. That is Trump and Barr.
If Trump feared Barr would he leave his hand on the magic card and perhaps call the insurrection against Trump?
I don't think so.

Was Barr derelict in duty in not prosecuting prior to the election? I don't think so if Trump wanted the world see the swamp at its worst. I feel Barr was being held back for theater production underway.

In my book Trump and Barr are tag team buddies. If Barr leaves the DOJ it would be to manage the Military Tribunals.

Remember that Trump has been talking for two years about the Durham boats that George Washington used to cross the Delaware river on December 24th and route the British. Is December 24th the kick off date for the Durham report to drop and indictments to be opened?

Stay tuned Folks!


----------



## rstanek

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


I appreciate your work here as well as many others, history is in the making and none of us has been through anything like this, I am still cautiously optimistic Trump and the American people will come out on top, but it's been a challenge. I can't imagine what Trump and his family have endured for the last four years, all I can say Jim, keep up the good work, we may sound frustrated but I look forward to your updates......


----------



## jimcosta

I too look forward to my dates but my wife cut those out years ago. Thank you.


----------



## jimcosta

This is one reason I had to slow down on posting.

Pray for me. Three weeks ago I tripped and fell. Thought I either broke my hand or sprained it. I also punctured my palm with a piece of glass. The hand was healing but every now and then It goes back painfully to the day I fell.

Went to the doctor Friday to see if it was just an irritation or something serious. Today I was told the bones are OK but there is glass in the hand. For the past three weeks I have been going around in circles searching for the glass I was drinking beer out of that day. Now I know.

Pray for me. After they cut that big glass out I may never be able to play "Chopsticks" again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


I read your synopses, am staying alert.
However, I just feel like we will get screwed anyway.
The "Fat Cats" will come out smelling like a rose. They always do.


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> This is one reason I had to slow down on posting.
> 
> Pray for me. Three weeks ago I tripped and fell. Thought I either broke my hand or sprained it. I also punctured my palm with a piece of glass. The hand was healing but every now and then It goes back painfully to the day I fell.
> 
> Went to the doctor Friday to see if it was just an irritation or something serious. Today I was told the bones are OK but there is glass in the hand. For the past three weeks I have been going around in circles searching for the glass I was drinking beer out of that day. Now I know.
> 
> Pray for me. After they cut that big glass out I may never be able to play "Chopsticks" again.


You and your family are in my prayers. Heal soon.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> This is one reason I had to slow down on posting.
> 
> Pray for me. Three weeks ago I tripped and fell. Thought I either broke my hand or sprained it. I also punctured my palm with a piece of glass. The hand was healing but every now and then It goes back painfully to the day I fell.
> 
> Went to the doctor Friday to see if it was just an irritation or something serious. Today I was told the bones are OK but there is glass in the hand. For the past three weeks I have been going around in circles searching for the glass I was drinking beer out of that day. Now I know.
> 
> Pray for me. After they cut that big glass out I may never be able to play "Chopsticks" again.


For crying in the dark, man!

Prayers for your clumsy butt!


----------



## Annie

jimcosta said:


> This is one reason I had to slow down on posting.
> 
> Pray for me. Three weeks ago I tripped and fell. Thought I either broke my hand or sprained it. I also punctured my palm with a piece of glass. The hand was healing but every now and then It goes back painfully to the day I fell.
> 
> Went to the doctor Friday to see if it was just an irritation or something serious. Today I was told the bones are OK but there is glass in the hand. For the past three weeks I have been going around in circles searching for the glass I was drinking beer out of that day. Now I know.
> 
> Pray for me. After they cut that big glass out I may never be able to play "Chopsticks" again.


Prayers Jim, here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## A Watchman

jimcosta said:


> This is one reason I had to slow down on posting.
> 
> Pray for me. Three weeks ago I tripped and fell. Thought I either broke my hand or sprained it. I also punctured my palm with a piece of glass. The hand was healing but every now and then It goes back painfully to the day I fell.
> 
> Went to the doctor Friday to see if it was just an irritation or something serious. Today I was told the bones are OK but there is glass in the hand. For the past three weeks I have been going around in circles searching for the glass I was drinking beer out of that day. Now I know.
> 
> Pray for me. After they cut that big glass out I may never be able to play "Chopsticks" again.


You can count on me standing in prayer with and for you Jim. Know that I appreciate all your hard work in promoting our constitution.


----------



## jimcosta

*Is Trump About to Pounce on the Coupsters?*

4 Minute Video by Bill Still
*
Note: Friday, Dec. 18th again.*


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Trump's Newly Found 2018 Executive Order.*

Do you realize that if Ratcliff's report says the Biden camp is treasonous,
and the Military 305th "Kraken" Brigade take the work from Sidney Powell, Rudy Giuliani and others and present that to Trump and Congress what that will mean?

It will be stapled with the signed Insurrection act and the two Executive Orders and now it is the justification for the Insurrection Act and the blueprint on how to take it all down and at the same time fill up the Treasury coffers.


----------



## Robie

He's got 4 days.

I look at it this way....if actual proof wasn't there, nothing will happen.

If proof absolutely is there, it is Trump's sworn duty to act.

If we are going to worry about cities burning instead of upholding our Constitution, we are screwed anyway.


----------



## Robie

For the life of me, I just can't help but believe Trump has something extremely legal up his sleeve.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Could be a very memorable Christmas. You know libs will go out clawing and biting. Keep your powder dry.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

Let us not mentally paint ourselves in the corner time wise.

Trump can execute before the 18th, on the 18th or after the 18th.
But at least acknowledge the cards he is holding.

Heck, he can even execute: Time: 1:00 PM, EST
Place: Washington, D.C.
Background: Swearing In Special on TV.


----------



## Smitty901

This we know Day one Biden Harris can reverse everything Trump has done. We know courts did not let Trump do that to Obama in many cases but Biden Harris will be allowed to. Under Barr everyone walked except Those that support Trump they go hung.
This will not change. It has been setup to ensure no democrat goes down. Hunter will be let off for his tax issue pay some back taxes it was a mistake all forgiven. The Hunter Biden Hard drive will be sealed and that is the end of that.
Courts will up hold Harris gun taxes as all taxes are legal John Roberts rule. And all gun bans will be upheld.
For almost 4 years we waited for justice . All of these phony talking heads . It is coming . they forgot 1 thing. How deep the swamp is. They have dirt on every one. We are talking neck deep mud. There was no justice there will be no just with out war.
Jim I applaud your faith. Time to open your eyes . We have been played.


----------



## jimcosta

*40 Powerful Sun Tzu Quotes from The Art of War*

Article. [Sound Like Anybody we know? Isn't Sun Tzu studied by the Navy Intelligence?]

I am taking a few days off. Today should be a light day. My phone is ringing of the hook and I need a break.
Going to boil some shrimp for dinner to celebrate and eat pie while I can.

Catch my posts at Resetus.us


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *40 Powerful Sun Tzu Quotes from The Art of War*
> 
> Article. [Sound Like Anybody we know? Isn't Sun Tzu studied by the Navy Intelligence?]


Many in warfare, SOF, do read and study Sun Tzu.


----------



## jimcosta

*Gen Jeff Rosen Will Take Barr's Place - His NEW Deputy is Richard Donoghue a Former MILITARY JUDGE!!*

MUST READ Article


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jimcosta said:


> Which is why I am posting less here and more elsewhere. I am not trying to convince anyone of anything.
> I am merely posting the Collapse and Reset news that I think reflects the direction of things. I post both sides of some issues as those issues are not decided as of yet.
> 
> But it is discouraging to try to share when some readers don't really care. I have to keep myself up mentally and emotionally if I am going to be of service to the readers.
> I can't get into the pit of despair.


Forgive us doubting Thomases..... it is just that we have been promised "SHOCK & AWE" for 4 years and only received "AW SHUCKS".....


----------



## jimcosta

*Why Trump Didn't Lose!*

4 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. What Bill Still Still Isn't Saying.*

When I saw the title of today's Bill Still's report, *Why Trump Didn't Lose*, I thought he was finally going to say it. He didn't. 
For god's sake, somebody has to say it so I'm gonna.

*Fact:* Bush v Gore, 1997, a U. S. Supreme Court decision ruled that a [Federal] election must be decided in one day. 
Now mind you that that decision was 9 - 0, a decision that will not likely ever be reversed.

Source
*
This is the down and dirty of it: 
*
"When the federal statutes speak of 'the election'&#8230; they plainly refer to the combined actions of voters and officials meant to make a final selection of an officeholder&#8230; By establishing a particular day as 'the day' on which these actions must take place, the statutes simply regulate the time of the election, a matter on which the Constitution explicitly gives Congress the final say." Foster v. Love, 522 U.S. 67, 71-72 (1997)

*If we all just shush up just for a second we can hear this cry:*

The world clearly saw that at midnight Trump had the race won. 
If you add to that score the actual mail in votes documented and received in the county polling places BY MIDNIGHT, Trump's lead will only have increased.

Trump won by any State Representative bodies reviewing this. They are the only ones that can decide this issue.

*Trump won!*

*P. S. * Now you see why I took the day off and am celebrating tonight.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Sun Tzu and the Wrestling Midget.*

*Wow! Didja see the Slap-Off Sports Fans??!*

Attorney General Barr just slapped off and is getting out of the ring by Christmas; going home to his family.

For several years he has been putting up with threats from the Deep State. But now here come two fresh wrestlers the Deep State hasn't gotten to yet. 
But damn, look at the size of big guy in the uniform!

Sun Tzu must be ahollerin and throwing popcorn all up in the air now. *Wow, what a finish!!*


----------



## jimcosta

*Wisconsin Supremes Rule Against Mail in Votes!*

4 Minute Video by Bill Still.

Biden was ahead by 20,000 votes but now will lose 200,000+ mail-in votes.


----------



## TenMileHunter

TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Merry Gitmas Deep State!*

P.S. It turns out that Gen Donahue, the now #2 in the DOJ, was in the 82 Airborn Division with his buddy Gen Flynn!


----------



## Robie

> Mike Coudrey
> @MichaelCoudrey
> ·
> 3h
> This a SHOCKING admission from the Fulton County GA Elections Director.
> 
> They adjudicated 94% of ballots. A voter panel then determines "voter intent", meaning they can CHANGE the votes.
> 
> Forensic analysis now shows there is NO audit trail for the adjudication process.


.....


----------



## Robie

> "Concerned about possible election evidence being destroyed, members of a joint session of the Michigan Legislature's House and Senate oversight committees on Tuesday voted to issue subpoenas to Detroit and the nearby suburb of Livonia demanding they surrender hard drives, emails, absentee voter counting board laptops and other election-related materials."
> 
> Quite the list. These pictures are of Detroit. Livonia's (suburb of Detroit) subpoena document link is in the article along with Detroit's.
> 
> To bad they have until Jan 12th.


.....


----------



## jimcosta

*The Health Ranger Report Situation Update Dec. 15, 2020.*

43 Minute Audio by Mike Adams:

*Recap:*

1 MM - 7 states have two sets of electors submitted to Congress.
Congress will act on this Jab 7th. VP Pence will make decision on which 
set to accept. Trump will win with the Electoral College vote now.

MSNM is failing to tell the viewers this.

10 MM: Bill Barr replaced.

12 MM: Monday the states completed the crimes of treason.
If a state destroys their ballots their votes will be voided.

16 MM: Adams' contacts are verifying military action soon in the U. S.

18 MM: Expected Timeline.

25 MM: Insurrection will remove key states from having their votes count.

30 MM: Trump's Plan.

34 MM: What Biden is doing, thinking or may do.

36 MM: Militias are itching to act; Trump must call an Insurrection if he is to have control over the militias.

40 MM: Watch for action between the 18th and Dec. 24th.


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *The Health Ranger Report Situation Update Dec. 15, 2020.*
> 
> 43 Minute Audio by Mike Adams:
> 
> *Being Recapped now:*
> 
> 1 MM - 7 states have two sets of electors submitted to Congress.
> Congress will act on this Jab 7th. VP Pence will make decision on which
> set to accept. Trump will win with the Electoral College vote now.
> 
> MSNM is failing to tell the viewers this.
> 
> 10 MM: Bill Barr replaced.
> 
> 12 MM: Monday the states completed the crimes of treason.
> If a state destroys their ballots their votes will be voided.
> 
> 16 MM: Adams' contacts are verifying military action soon in the U. S.
> 
> 18 MM: Expected Timeline.


How does Pence have the authority to accept certain electoral votes? As the VP, is that not a conflict of interest ( as if dems know what that is).


----------



## jimcosta

*Steve: * Adams says the process is specified in the Constitution. He later goes on and suggests it may be put up to a vote.


----------



## Steve40th

Got it, if someone raises their hand and says there was fraud, or anything, this allows both houses to vote and move forward, like adults I am sure.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 16th - Epic counterattack readied against "Cyber Pearl Harbor"*

By Mike Adams 83 Minute Audio
Recap:
2 MM Control your emotional state.
Trump has everything he needs. 
5 MM The courts are not going to save America.
Insurrection act is all that is left.
8 MM Trump is waiting so long to use the Insurrection act to shoe that the entire government 
is corrupted. The machines are pre-rigged.
16 MM Examination of dominion machines. "Votes are not certifiable" and logs are deleted.
20 MM The war has gone from kinetic to cyber war.
28 MM Wisconsin supreme court ruling.
35 MM Solarwinds & Dominion relationship.
37 MM 7 States with two sets of electors.
55 MM Entire Pharma community are committing crimes.


----------



## jimcosta

*Future Postings:* Below is a notice I posted on my website:

Notice: At this time I do not anticipate any more* real news *out about the election until Jan.6th. The only exception would be Trump making his big move and that is expected to be between now and Dec 24th.

I believe everyone here is understanding the covid lock down and vaccinations.

To me the only real upcoming news will be when Trump makes his move. Nothing else right now matters.

Therefore, I will slow down on the postings until major things break out. Thanks for your patience.

You can still follow at Resetus.us


----------



## MountainGirl

Sorry, I can't find the link, probably read it on Newsmax yesterday. That report due no later than the 18th? Staffers advised their boss it won't be ready, "we're still analyzing it."

It would be funny as hell (not) if the thing that defeats Trump is intentional deep-state inefficiency.


----------



## jimcosta

MountainGirl said:


> Sorry, I can't find the link, probably read it on Newsmax yesterday. That report due no later than the 18th? Staffers advised their boss it won't be ready, "we're still analyzing it."
> 
> It would be funny as hell (not) if the thing that defeats Trump is intentional deep-state inefficiency.


* Jim's Rant For The Day Again? Rumors Aflying, Another Delay?*

Two rumors out yesterday you may be aware of: DNI Ratcliff's report is delayed until January and secondly Trump ordered most of his staff to leave D. C. Again these are just rumors.

If true, there are several possibilities for the Delay:

1) It is true or it is not true.
2) It is a red herring for the Deep State;
3) It is in reference as to when the public will receive it;
4) Trump is stalling and waiting for success in the courts.
5) DNI Ratcliff is under new management.

My belief is that the report is completed. When a report of that nature has been ordered two years earlier, it is done on time. An issue as important as this one is not that hard; the answer is either "A" or "B". If the issue is what direction is the train going on the track, it is either North or South.

If that report was due and there was just one more supporting piece of information still coming in, I would state "Supporting Addendum to follow."

But keep this in mind: that report is not required for Trump to invoke the Insurrection Act. If his original intent was to staple it to the signed Act, he can attached when it is delivered. 
It's no biggie.

In regards to Getting Outa Dodge, your imagination is as good as mine.


----------



## Robie

I may be too optimistic or too conspiracy minded but, I took Ratcliffe's delay as....we're getting our ducks in a row and need a bit more time.

Something to keep in mind; The report was due on or before 12/18. I haven't read anything that says Trump has to act on it.

Another thought....I'm hearing about Iran and China being in the report. If Trump could somehow "stop the presses" on all this and show them as the culprits instead of the dems, it might be an easier pill for the 10 people who voted for Biden to swallow.

Dunno...just thinking out loud.


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 17th - text bullet points*

Article


----------



## KUSA

Rumermills appears to be down. Is it a cyber attack?


----------



## jimcosta

Whatreallyhappened.com was down this morning.
Rumormill was up five minutes ago but now is down. 

Now it is back up. Could be demand overload.


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> I may be too optimistic or too conspiracy minded but, I took Ratcliffe's delay as....we're getting our ducks in a row and need a bit more time.
> 
> Something to keep in mind; The report was due on or before 12/18. I haven't read anything that says Trump has to act on it.
> 
> Another thought....I'm hearing about Iran and China being in the report. If Trump could somehow "stop the presses" on all this and show them as the culprits instead of the dems, it might be an easier pill for the 10 people who voted for Biden to swallow.
> 
> Dunno...just thinking out loud.


DNI Ratcliffe announced today that THERE WAS FOREIGN INTERFERENCE

https://mb.ntd.com/dni-john-ratclif...nterference-in-november-elections_541802.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> DNI Ratcliffe announced today that THERE WAS FOREIGN INTERFERENCE
> 
> https://mb.ntd.com/dni-john-ratclif...nterference-in-november-elections_541802.html


If so, that would be the smoking gun.
That would be a palateable reason for the general public to overturn the election.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> If so, that would be the smoking gun.
> That would be a palateable reason for the general public to overturn the election.


That's my take as well.


----------



## MountainGirl

Ho ho ho!!
Seems there was more than foreign election interference. 
Report just out that Zuckerberg violated Federal Election Laws by providing money ($500m) to harvest ballots in Democrat districts in WI, MI, PA. 
:vs_lol:

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/a...lection&year=2020&month=12&date=16&id=1001902


----------



## rstanek

Partial martial law needs to be implemented to postpone the inauguration until all this crap is sorted out, if the imaginary Biden administration takes over, all the fraud, corruption and foreign intervention will become our new normal way of life, our second amendment is now the most important of all, it may be the only solution....


----------



## Steve40th

MountainGirl said:


> Ho ho ho!!
> Seems there was more than foreign election interference.
> Report just out that Zuckerberg violated Federal Election Laws by providing money ($500m) to harvest ballots in Democrat districts in WI, MI, PA.
> :vs_lol:
> 
> https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/a...lection&year=2020&month=12&date=16&id=1001902


Isnt his wife Chinese? Shave that dirtbags head and put him in Gen Pop..


----------



## KUSA

rstanek said:


> Partial martial law needs to be implemented to postpone the inauguration until all this crap is sorted out, if the imaginary Biden administration takes over, all the fraud, corruption and foreign intervention will become our new normal way of life, our second amendment is now the most important of all, it may be the only solution....


Full.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> Full.


i don't think you would like that.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> i don't think you would like that.


If that's what it takes to get rid of the treasonous pukes, I'll deal with it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> If that's what it takes to get rid of the treasonous pukes, I'll deal with it.


Every last bit of your freedom and liberty would be gone. Every. Last. Bit.

Some 19 year old, nervous, scared, PFC stopping my vehicle to "check your papers" is nothing I would want to encounter.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every last bit of your freedom and liberty would be gone. Every. Last. Bit.
> 
> Some 19 year old, nervous, scared, PFC stopping my vehicle to "check your papers" is nothing I would want to encounter.


True story. I won't go into detail but here is the gist of it. About a hundred years ago or so, there was about 10 of us in 2 cars and we got pulled over by the highway patrol. Rural county in north central Ohio. The trooper had Ace marked on his vehicle. Ace got nervous because there was so many of us and he called for backup. Late at night. Back up came from the local Sheriffs department. They had us line up with our hands on our heads. They had rifles at low ready.

Things were fine with me until I noticed a youngin there with the deputy's. He couldn't have been more that 19 or 20. Damn he was nervous and twitching. That's when I got nervous. Fortunately things didn't go south. We spent the night in the local jail and most were released in the morning. That kid made me real nervous.


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> True story. I won't go into detail but here is the gist of it. About a hundred years ago or so, there was about 10 of us in 2 cars and we got pulled over by the highway patrol. Rural county in north central Ohio. The trooper had Ace marked on his vehicle. Ace got nervous because there was so many of us and he called for backup. Late at night. Back up came from the local Sheriffs department. They had us line up with our hands on our heads. They had rifles at low ready.
> 
> Things were fine with me until I noticed a youngin there with the deputy's. He couldn't have been more that 19 or 20. Damn he was nervous and twitching. That's when I got nervous. Fortunately things didn't go south. We spent the night in the local jail and most were released in the morning. That kid made me real nervous.


Nothing like a scarred LEO pointing a gun at you, is there?


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every last bit of your freedom and liberty would be gone. Every. Last. Bit.
> 
> Some 19 year old, nervous, scared, PFC stopping my vehicle to "check your papers" is nothing I would want to encounter.


You don't seem to understand my position on this. Temporary Full martial law to stop this insurrection and all involved in it. It shouldn't take long to rid us of the traitors.


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> Nothing like a scarred LEO pointing a gun at you, is there?


When I see scars on a cop, I say "Hey fella, were you in the war, or just have a rough childhood?" I prefer the ones who were in the war.


----------



## Prepared One

stevekozak said:


> When I see scars on a cop, I say "Hey fella, were you in the war, or just have a rough childhood?" I prefer the ones who were in the war.


Not sure where your going with this. I prefer not to see a cop so close that I see any scars, particularly if he has a gun in his hand.lain:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Lady I work with is from Venezuela. She lived under martial law.... she repeatedly states "you don't want to live under martial law"....


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Lady I work with is from Venezuela. She lived under martial law.... she repeatedly states "you don't want to live under martial law"....


I don't either. I'm willing to tolerate it briefly to flush the traitors out, that's it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

KUSA said:


> I don't either. I'm willing to tolerate it briefly to flush the traitors out, that's it.


ever think the Cubans thought the same thing?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Why would you cheer all of your freedoms being taken away? I understand the belief that things will get better on the flip side, but that comes with the belief that it will be quick and smooth... and there is no guarantee of either.

Benjamin Franklin once said: "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety.


----------



## jimcosta

Trump has two routes he can take in regards to Martial Law.

One of course is the Insurrection Act, which is all out Martial Law.

The other is to act on his two Executive Orders regarding the Election Interference. By the way, one calls for sanctions on those interfering parties to begin today, December 18th, "45 days after the election."
The EOs allow for Martial Law only on a narrow area, the election interference. The Martial law will not impact most citizens.

I lied, there is a third option. He can use both if that serves his goal. He might throttle back on the scope of the Insurrection act. Sorry, just thinking out loud.


----------



## jimcosta

*How Does Congress Decide the Election?*

15 Minute Video by Bill Still. Excellent explanation of all options.


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ever think the Cubans thought the same thing?


This isn't Cuba and Trump isn't Castro.


----------



## jimcosta

*Pentagon Abruptly Halts Biden Transition Briefings, Leaving Officials "Stunned".*

Article by Tyler Durden.

Is this the beginning of Trump's move?


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Pentagon Abruptly Halts Biden Transition Briefings, Leaving Officials "Stunned".*
> 
> Article by Tyler Durden.
> 
> Is this the beginning of Trump's move?


I expect Joe and team will never have that meeting.

The pentagon actually should have a spoof meeting and discuss the invasion of Iraq and the overthrow of Saddam Hussein. Joe could start figuring out where the weapons of mass destruction are.


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 18th - Text bullet points from NaturalNews.com*

Recap


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 18th - Text bullet points from NaturalNews.com*
> 
> Recap


That's some serious stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> You don't seem to understand my position on this. Temporary Full martial law to stop this insurrection and all involved in it. It shouldn't take long to rid us of the traitors.


"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Libery nor Safety."
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> Not sure where your going with this. I prefer not to see a cop so close that I see any scars, particularly if he has a gun in his hand.lain:


I was being funny about your spelling scared as scarred. I try not to be around cops with guns in their hands unless I have one in mine as well.


----------



## Prepared One

Ahhh, it's what I get for trying to type while trying to rush out the door for an appointment, not that my spelling and typing is great to begin with. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Libery nor Safety."
> Benjamin Franklin


I'm not asking for safety. I'm asking for something that's quite dangerous so find another quote China Daddy.

It's the cowards like the Supreme Court that wants temporary safety (from riots).


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> I'm not asking for safety. I'm asking for something that's quite dangerous so find another quote China Daddy.
> 
> It's the cowards like the Supreme Court that wants temporary safety (from riots).


And it's cowards like me who have learned there is nothing so permanent as something done temporarily.

Duct tape. 
Patriot Act.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> I'm not asking for safety. I'm asking for something that's quite dangerous so find another quote China Daddy.
> 
> It's the cowards like the Supreme Court that wants temporary safety (from riots).


Now, why do you insist on sluring me like that? WTF is this "China Daddy" crap?


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now, why do you insist on sluring me like that? WTF is this "China Daddy" crap?


I get the impression that you would rather let things slide to the commies than get bloody. Quit being a has been.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> I get the impression that you would rather let things slide to the commies than get bloody. Quit being a has been.


Wrong read.


----------



## KUSA

MountainGirl said:


> Wrong read.


I hope so.


----------



## Prepared One

KUSA said:


> I get the impression that you would rather let things slide to the commies than get bloody. Quit being a has been.


Has been? RPD is a has done. I agree with a lot of what you say but I think your swinging in the dark here. I get it, your pissed, we all are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> I hope so.


I will say I was halfway around the world fighting communists before you were even in diapers. Some even may have been Chinese advisors.
I bleed red, white, and blue.

I also do not trust our government, whether they are (R)'s or (D)'s.
I also know that there's not a whole lot I can do about anything that goes on in DC.
I'll let you in on a little secret - for many years I walked around filled with RAGE. I am now at the point of peace and serenity. I am not going to get worked up about something I can not control. My personal peace means too much to me.

But, I have not forgotten how to be a very violent individual. I just want to be left alone for the few years I have left.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> I hope so.


Peace, brother.
I am on your side.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will say I was halfway around the world fighting communists before you were even in diapers. Some even may have been Chinese advisors.
> I bleed red, white, and blue.
> 
> I also do not trust our government, whether they are (R)'s or (D)'s.
> I also know that there's not a whole lot I can do about anything that goes on in DC.
> I'll let you in on a little secret - for many years I walked around filled with RAGE. I am now at the point of peace and serenity. I am not going to get worked up about something I can not control. My personal peace means too much to me.
> 
> But, I have not forgotten how to be a very violent individual. I just want to be left alone for the few years I have left.


You have earned your peace.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I will say I was halfway around the world fighting communists before you were even in diapers. Some even may have been Chinese advisors.
> I bleed red, white, and blue.
> 
> I also do not trust our government, whether they are (R)'s or (D)'s.
> I also know that there's not a whole lot I can do about anything that goes on in DC.
> I'll let you in on a little secret - for many years I walked around filled with RAGE. I am now at the point of peace and serenity. I am not going to get worked up about something I can not control. My personal peace means too much to me.
> 
> But, I have not forgotten how to be a very violent individual. I just want to be left alone for the few years I have left.





Denton said:


> You have earned your peace.


Yes you have. That was probably one of the nastiest wars ever then y'all had to deal with the crap dished out when you got home.

BTW, Welcome Home!


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Peace, brother.
> I am on your side.


I'm sorry for reading you wrong.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Is Pelosi Palooping Out?*

Yesterday Nancy Pelosi missed two news conferences. We are told this may be the result of just being vaccinated. 
I don't buy it. I think she knows she is butt naked and at her age looks like hell naked.

The young'uns in her party are calling for her head. The Republicans are calling for both her head and Eric Swallwell's heads. 
Her state is insolvent and cannot draw the bailout money it needs. Governors who have been doing her bidding by closing down their states
are screaming for the bailout money she promised them when Biden takes office, which she can't deliver.

And speaking of Biden, she is smart enough to know that Trump's push to educate the masses about her orchestrated vote stealing is closing in around her. 
There is no place she can hide.

She is 80 years old and probably without a single person in her corner.
Her party is going down and she must feel the anger and fear from her party members and partners.

I have been close to people going through bankruptcy and loosing their businesses. 
At that time it destroys their very souls; their will to live. You can smell the fear in them.
At 80 I don't see how Pelosi can pull herself back from the brink.

I think her mind and health right now are shot. 
She might not survive this or at least end up renting Biden's basement. 
As I said in the beginning, she is naked and she knows the world sees her.

She has all girls' nightmare - naked with only two hands and many things to cover.


----------



## KUSA

I think her mind has been shot for quite some time. I think she can get health treatment in prison.


----------



## Prepared One

OK @jimcosta , Lets not have any more talk about Nancy Pelosi and being naked in the same sentence please. :vs_OMG:


----------



## KUSA

Prepared One said:


> OK @jimcosta , Lets not have any more talk about Nancy Pelosi and being naked in the same sentence please. :vs_OMG:


I think he was speaking figuratively. Not her figure.


----------



## Robie

My wish for her, because I'm such a good person...is that she suffers a tragic and embarrassing demise. That it haunts her and occupies every moment of her life.

Maybe she can find solace in a $20 bowl of ice cream.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> I'm sorry for reading you wrong.


It's all good.
I'm not the kind of guy who holds grudges, or even starts one.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's all good.
> I'm not the kind of guy who holds grudges, or even starts one.


Thanks. I'm just really upset at what's going on. I care tremendously about our country. I shouldn't have taken it out on you.


----------



## Robie

I think everyone...everyone who is concerned about the United States of America...is on edge a little.

I know I certainly am.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> My wish for her, because I'm such a good person...is that she suffers a tragic and embarrassing demise. That it haunts her and occupies every moment of her life.
> 
> Maybe she can find solace in a $20 bowl of ice cream.


I would like to put her through a wood chipper, to be quickly followed by the rest of her treasonous clan. But, that's just me.:devil:


----------



## Robie

I think what Jim wrote will be her punishment. 
Knowing deep in her heart that she was shunned by what she herself created will weigh heavily on the old, drunken bat.


----------



## Chiefster23

We’re all under a lot of strain here. Covid. We’re all getting older. And we’re watching our country train wreck into a socialist hell. Top it all off, it seems like every source of power and influence in the whole country is aligned against us. Nerves are frayed everwhere.


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> I think what Jim wrote will be her punishment.
> Knowing deep in her heart that she was shunned by what she herself created will weigh heavily on the old, drunken bat.


One bright spot, Pelosi still has enough supporters that they kept AOC off the committee assignment she needed to implement her New Green Deal. Payback's a bitch - especially for bitches.


----------



## KUSA

Prepared One said:


> I would like to put her through a wood chipper, to be quickly followed by the rest of her treasonous clan. But, that's just me.:devil:


I don't know if that or being locked in a burning building would be better.


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> We're all under a lot of strain here. Covid. We're all getting older. And we're watching our country train wreck into a socialist hell. Top it all off, it seems like every source of power and influence in the whole country is aligned against us. Nerves are frayed everwhere.


It is extremely frustrating to sit and watch from the sidelines the systematic dismantling of your country and all that you believed to be right and good in this world. You want to do something, anything, but who do you strike out against? When? How?

I make no mistake, we are at war, and we are losing. The real battle has not begun yet, but I fear that the time will soon come that there will be no choice given but to act and act decisively. This will only get worse before it gets better. Once Joe and the Ho take office I look for things to go sideways in a hurry. JMO


----------



## Prepared One

KUSA said:


> I don't know if that or being locked in a burning building would be better.


I would be agreeable to a burning building. :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Chiefster23 said:


> We're all under a lot of strain here. Covid. We're all getting older. And we're watching our country train wreck into a socialist hell. Top it all off, it seems like every source of power and influence in the whole country is aligned against us. Nerves are frayed everwhere.


What frustrates me the most are all the Republicans in office who refuse to support Trump.
It will come back to bite them, I hope.


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> What frustrates me the most are all the Republicans in office who refuse to support Trump.
> It will come back to bite them, I hope.


The ones that don't support him are on the crooked side. Plain and simple. Very frustrating indeed.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> What frustrates me the most are all the Republicans in office who refuse to support Trump.
> It will come back to bite them, I hope.


We are now learning how many rats are owned by the ChiComs.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> We are now learning how many rats are owned by the ChiComs.


Any coincidence this is the Chinese Year of the Rat? I don't think so, lol.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 19th - China engineering WAR between USA and Russia* [Must Hear for yourself.]
72 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.
*

The bottom line is that China has been committing acts of war against the U. S. by cyber attacks and is using the Deep State to blame it on Russia so we will have war with Russia.

Recap*
1 MM Joe Biden about to be named Enemy Combatant. Therefore cut off from Briefings.
2 MM Biden is being whipped up to war with Russia.
9 MM Lou Dobbs interview with Gen. Flynn saying China has been attacking us tor past 6 months.
16 MM Flynn says we are at war now with China and Trump is up to it.
26 MM Biden promises to attack "Russian" hackers after he enters office.
28 MM U. S. has been under a Chinese Red Dawn for 6 months now.
30 MM *Rumors * saying Trump is about to implement military reaction now (partial Martial Law).
32 MM Arizona's (Americoupa?) county has still failed to follow court order to have turned over machines & Ballots that were due yesterday.
40 MM Georgia officials have told their people not to share anything about the machines or software.
42 MM Evidence that millions of Zombie voters registered in states. The use similar names of actual people local but may have died in other states, etc.
46 MM All of California ballots did not have required wording on them so should be nullified.

*49 *MM * Summing it all up.*

51 MM Vaccinations. Pelosi is probably melting down from all the pressure as her world is crashing.

I am signing off for now at 53 MM.


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump sought to tap Sidney Powell as special counsel for election fraud*

Article


----------



## jimcosta

*I think we are seeing Trump setting up for his turn. *

He is meeting now with Sidney Powell. Is he going to make her Special Counsel or Special Prosecutor for voter fraud & Interference? If Biden becomes president Powell might be his Robert Mueller investigating him.
Is he about to name Biden an enemy combatant? 
Is he about to send in Special Ops to seize the "can't see" machines, software & ballots? Stay tuned Sports Fans.


----------



## Steve40th

I find it unimaginable how states are holding their machines as if they own them..
And I honestly think they are wiping everything that they can.. little do they know, you never really "wipe" a hard drive.. Digitial fingerprints are everywhere too.


----------



## Robie

> I find it unimaginable how states are holding their machines as if they own them..


I believe they do.

That probably comes with uh,"technical assistance" for a time period. Say 01/04/2018 till 01/30/2021....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

That would be interesting - Sidney Powell as Special Council, that could not be fired by Biden.
3 or 4 years of making life difficult for Biden/Harris.


----------



## Denton

I see nothing but reposts of Mike Adams’ posts. Nothing original.

We’ll see if Mike is right.


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams' Situation Update, Dec. 19th - text bullet points, which indeed do not include the topic of demonic infestation, which is left for listeners of the podcast.*

Recap


----------



## jimcosta

*Mitch McConnell Creepy or Cunning?*

6 Minute Video by Bill Still


----------



## Robie

Who knows at this point?



> SOMETHING'S BREWING! Dan Scavino Posts Series of Tweets After Raucous Oval Office Meeting - Trump Is Ready to Take Action
Click to expand...

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-oval-office-meeting-trump-ready-take-action/


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

jimcosta said:


> *I think we are seeing Trump setting up for his turn. *
> 
> He is meeting now with Sidney Powell. Is he going to make her Special Counsel or Special Prosecutor for voter fraud & Interference? If Biden becomes president Powell might be his Robert Mueller investigating him.


I thought all of this was to prevent Biden becoming president? He has all the "Trump cards" to overturn election and do military tribunals and Martial Law etc.... but preparing for event of Biden presidency......


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I thought all of this was to prevent Biden becoming president? He has all the "Trump cards" to overturn election and do military tribunals and Martial Law etc.... but preparing for event of Biden presidency......


I think he is covering every base for every possible outcome. Don't this as him conceding or giving up, it's not.


----------



## MountainGirl

jimcosta said:


> *I think we are seeing Trump setting up for his turn. *
> 
> He is meeting now with Sidney Powell. Is he going to make her Special Counsel or Special Prosecutor for voter fraud & Interference? If Biden becomes president Powell might be his Robert Mueller investigating him.
> ...


Radio this morning said at the meeting, two advisors and Giuliani talked him out of that.


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Mitch McConnell Creepy or Cunning?*
> 
> 6 Minute Video by Bill Still


I think he is both.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 20th - The Misdirection Ploy - How to seize everything without using the military*

58 Minute Audio by Mike Adams.

*Recap:*
1 MM Meeting at White House Yesterday. The fact that the news that Trump was not considering the Insurrection act. That reporter is known to lie so Trump is probably going to use the Insurrection Act.
The act should be a surprise.

6 MM The Army is saying they don't want to get involved with the election. They are taking this position because they are hearing that Trump may invoke the act. If Trumps does the army brass will immediately be court martialed if they fail to participate.

10 MM Rudy Giuliani says a new strategy to focus on evidence that can throw off the votes in 1-2 days audit. They do not need to invade the city they just need to seize the machines. To do this you appoint Sidney Powell as special counsel over election fraud. She won't have to go through judges to get warrants. Therefore Trump has two options: Military option or Powell with U. S. Marshals option.

21 MM What if Powell finds half a dozen Democrats in the House that were complicit and arrested them prior to Jan 6th?
The House would then be without power.

23 MM Trump is calling for a big rally in DC on Jan 6th and says "Its going to be wild." Will be be reelected that day?

26 MM Timing. If he is not reelected on the 6th, the SCOTUS might rule on powers case before them so they could still be reelected prior to Jan 20th.

29 MM Powell's position as Special Council would survive Biden becoming President and makes her as a "Mini DOJ".

35 MM If any of trumps cases are heard by SCOTUS they will have to rule in favor of t=Trump based on the facts. Powell currently has a case in front of SCOTUS waiting to be heard.

37 MM Most people know nothing about the voter fraud and Trump has many paths to victory.
If Biden wins the Democrats will use the 14 Amendment to prosecute Trump supporters.

40. MM Lin Wood has proof that Chief Justice is compromised and should recuse himself.

48. MM "You guys are too good at what you are doing so you need to stop talking". This message was sent to Independent Journalists.

43 MM Summary. If Trump does not act he would be derelict in his duties.

51 MM Vaccinations and reactions to it. A hospital shut down the injections.

End.


----------



## Denton

https://noqreport.com/2020/12/20/president-trump-calls-rumors-of-martial-law-fake-news/

"Martial law=Fake News" tweeted the President.

This article explains why it isn't necessary and a bad idea, anyway.


----------



## jimcosta

Note that invoking the Insurrection Act* is not *declaring Martial Law.


----------



## Steve40th

The internet is running with the narrative of what Trump is going to do.
I would prefer it be shock and awe. 
Could you imagine SOF entering Pelosis house at 0200 am and arresting her with Treason? She would have a heart attack before being snatched up.. lol
But, I digress. 
I hope to see some Election Justice...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Steve40th said:


> Could you imagine SOF entering Pelosis house at 0200 am...


Nope, could you even imagine Pelosi at 2am???? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Denton

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Nope, could you even imagine Pelosi at 2am???? :vs_shocked:


They would suffer PTSD from Hades.


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> The internet is running with the narrative of what Trump is going to do.
> I would prefer it be shock and awe.
> Could you imagine SOF entering Pelosis house at 0200 am and arresting her with Treason? She would have a heart attack before being snatched up.. lol
> But, I digress.
> I hope to see some Election Justice...


I wonder what would happen to her security staff.


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> Note that invoking the Insurrection Act* is not *declaring Martial Law.


Nope, but there are several who are trying to suggest it. John Bolton, for example.


----------



## jimcosta

Mike Adams just posted his recap of his podcast today.

Article: https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12-20-situation-update-dec-20th-the-misdirection-ploy.html


----------



## Steve40th

KUSA said:


> I wonder what would happen to her security staff.


Is she allotted Secret Service at home and travel? 
Maybe they will turn their backs.


----------



## MountainGirl

Steve40th said:


> Is she allotted Secret Service at home and travel?
> Maybe they will turn their backs.


Considering the view, I bet their backs are turned most of the time.


----------



## jimcosta

*McConnell Says Congress Has Reached Agreement On $900 Billion Stimulus Deal*

Article


----------



## TenMileHunter

Steve40th said:


> Is she allotted Secret Service at home and travel?
> Maybe they will turn their backs.


They can be bought.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

.....


----------



## jimcosta

*Swamp Collapsing! Biden Will Concede Before January 1 !!!*

By Bill Still: 4 Minute Video


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Swamp Collapsing! Biden Will Concede Before January 1 !!!*
> 
> By Bill Still: 4 Minute Video


Jim, I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## Steve40th

Heard through the grapevine many ex mil are being reactivated in MI.


----------



## Robie

This was posted on another forum I frequent. A few of the guys (pretty smart guys) follow Q.

Regardless of if you believe it or not, you have to admit these are some pretty funky times with almost everyone talking about the "State of Our Union".


----------



## Denton

Robie said:


> This was posted on another forum I frequent. A few of the guys (pretty smart guys) follow Q.
> 
> Regardless of if you believe it or not, you have to admit these are some pretty funky times with almost everyone talking about the "State of Our Union".
> 
> View attachment 110133


I can't read it. Too small and gets distorted when I try to zoom in.

How long have I been told to enjoy the show only to never see the curtain rise? Trust the Plan?

I've enjoyed reading the sensationalism sites as much as anyone, but to hang on their every word is to set oneself up for disappointment.


----------



## stevekozak

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Nope, could you even imagine Pelosi at 2am???? :vs_shocked:


That would be one sodden drunken mess!!! Hair, liver-spots, and false teeth everywhere!!!!


----------



## inceptor

stevekozak said:


> That would be one sodden drunken mess!!! Hair, liver-spots, and false teeth everywhere!!!!


PLEASE don't take that image any farther. I don't need that in my head. That's the stuff nightmares are made of. :vs_shocked:


----------



## TenMileHunter

Pelosi b coyote ugly.
I’ve seen a prettier face on an iodine bottle.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Georgia may consider rescinding their certification!*


----------



## jimcosta

*Note From Jim: I will be offline most of tomorrow afternoon.*

A few weeks ago I fell and sprained my dominant hand and punctured the palm.
I recently discovered a large piece of glass in embedded at a dangerous location, rubbing a vessel and tendons and it possibly has severed a nerve. The surgeon said it's imperative it come out tomorrow.

I will have the palm opened up and reconstructive surgery will be done whereas before I thought it would be a simple slit and extraction.

The good news is I type with two fingers and my right index finger is the only one working properly now. So hopefully I can use a mouse and get back to work.

When the Doctor told me the nerve to my pinky was possibly severed I told him I was thrown off my college drinking team years ago and no longer needed that nerve.


----------



## Robie

Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *Note From Jim: I will be offline most of tomorrow afternoon.*
> 
> A few weeks ago I fell and sprained my dominant hand and punctured the palm.
> I recently discovered a large piece of glass in embedded at a dangerous location, rubbing a vessel and tendons and it possibly has severed a nerve. The surgeon said it's imperative it come out tomorrow.
> 
> I will have the palm opened up and reconstructive surgery will be done whereas before I thought it would be a simple slit and extraction.
> 
> The good news is I type with two fingers and my right index finger is the only one working properly now. So hopefully I can use a mouse and get back to work.
> 
> When the Doctor told me the nerve to my pinky was possibly severed I told him I was thrown off my college drinking team years ago and no longer needed that nerve.


Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> I can't read it. Too small and gets distorted when I try to zoom in.
> 
> How long have I been told to enjoy the show only to never see the curtain rise? Trust the Plan?
> 
> I've enjoyed reading the sensationalism sites as much as anyone, but to hang on their every word is to set oneself up for disappointment.


If you click on it, it opens as a pic and you can zoom in and read it then. 
I'm tired of it too, this one was more interesting than the others.... but I'm over it.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 21st - The Pence-Raiklin Maneuver*

By Mike Adams -- 85 Minute Audio

Notes From Jim: 1) I will not do a recap of this today. If Adams does a recap I will post it.
2) Just informed my surgery is early in the morning.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 21st - The Pence-Raiklin Maneuver Recap*

Recap Article: https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12-21-situation-update-dec-21st-the-pence-raiklin-maneuver.html


----------



## jimcosta

*Suggestion: Someone here volunteer to post the two Mike Adams posts tomorrow.*

So far Bill Still and Mike Adams are the two hottest Alternative journalists.

Mike Adams Audio podcast: https://www.brighteon.com

Mike Adams Recap: https://www.naturalnews.com

Bill Still: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChZRoC9bMegevAxFmee1oSA


----------



## jimcosta

*VIDEO - Oregon State Capitol Building Under Siege By American Patriots - LANGUAGE WARNING*

6 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*Public Message to Q Followers - Current Photo & Message from JFK Jr. 'Running Silent'*

Article - Use Discernment

See Also: How are you sure that message, which I posted last night as text, is from JFK Jr?
Article. [Does it Matter? The message is clear to me - don't interfere this week (don't show a weapon)]


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> *Situation Update, Dec. 21st - The Pence-Raiklin Maneuver*
> 
> By Mike Adams -- 85 Minute Audio
> 
> Notes From Jim: 1) I will not do a recap of this today. If Adams does a recap I will post it.
> 2) Just informed my surgery is early in the morning.


My experience. Early turns into not so early. Still, it means less time being hungry.


----------



## jimcosta

*Interview w Dr Corsi Will Biden Have to Drop Out?*

By Bill Still: 26 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

I still feel the timeline for Trump's turn is between Dec. 24th and Jan 6th.


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> I still feel the timeline for Trump's turn is between Dec. 24th and Jan 6th.


Bill's videos are without research. Opinion. The same as Adams's

I hope you don't have to bank your life on them as they are your "hard work."

I'll be happy to eat my words but I've been watching this crap for decades.


----------



## inceptor

jimcosta said:


> *Public Message to Q Followers - Current Photo & Message from JFK Jr. 'Running Silent'*
> 
> Article - Use Discernment
> 
> See Also: How are you sure that message, which I posted last night as text, is from JFK Jr?
> Article. [Does it Matter? The message is clear to me - don't interfere this week (don't show a weapon)]


JFK Jr was something someone started one time when Q went dark. Q has also stated directly when asked that JFK Jr is not alive. This is a hoax.

Many think that it's Dan Scavino posting those.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Bill's videos are without research. Opinion. The same as Adams's
> 
> I hope you don't have to bank your life on them as they are your "hard work."
> 
> I'll be happy to eat my words but I've been watching this crap for decades.


I'm not sure about Bill but Adams and Corsi are both from Infowars. Q called out Infowars big time for trying to take over and making a lot of money off of his information. At one point Jones stated he had a better inside source and Corsi said that Q had been comprised and taken over by the Deep State.


----------



## jimcosta

Posting lefty style at Resetus.us


----------



## TenMileHunter

jimcosta said:


> Posting lefty style at Resetus.us


Hope your surgery went well.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

little interior damage; arm and hand totally numb until late tomorrow. I got lucky.
Shocked at glass - 1 inch by 1/2 inch; can't believe i didn't know it.


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> little interior damage; arm and hand totally numb until late tomorrow. I got lucky.
> Shocked at glass - 1 inch by 1/2 inch; can't believe i didn't know it.


Glad you are up and going.

What did you learn from the incident?
I always ask myself that question after every injury.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Glad you are up and going.
> 
> What did you learn from the incident?
> I always ask myself that question after every injury.


Me too! (But I rarely, if ever, learn! :vs_mad


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Me too! (But I rarely, if ever, learn! :vs_mad


You and me both.


----------



## jimcosta

Never let your wife push you!


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> Never let your wife push you!


Is she from Santa Rosa County?


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Is she from Santa Rosa County?


Harkens me back to the early 80's and a cute little blonde devil vixen from Crenshaw County...:vs_smile:


----------



## jimcosta

Vixen? The surgery was a lot easier than the one where they removed the part of my brain that controls the sex drive. I never could figure out why my wife made me have that Labotamy. Do you know why?


----------



## Denton

jimcosta said:


> Vixen? The surgery was a lot easier than the one where they removed the part of my brain that controls the sex drive. I never could figure out why my wife made me have that Labotamy. Do you know why?


Women of Santa Rosa County remove and install as they wish. Even Irish women are in awe of them.


----------



## jimcosta

*Breaking - Trump signs executive order on Spygate&#8230;[/B]


Article*


----------



## jimcosta

*Not Only the Money (ridiculous) But the Nullification of The Insurrection Act as Well as Removal of Our President!*


----------



## Robie

jimcosta said:


> *Breaking - Trump signs executive order on Spygate&#8230;[/B]
> 
> 
> Article*


*

Blocked*


----------



## inceptor




----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> Blocked


https://www.rumormillnews.com/cgi-bin/forum.cgi?read=161281


----------



## jimcosta

*White House Memo Details How 'Pence Card' Can Save Trump's Presidency On Dec 23.*
article [use discernment]


----------



## jimcosta

*Pelosi and Schumer Agree to Trump's Demand for $2,000 Stimulus Checks.*
the epoch times: article


----------



## MisterMills357

This is a long thread.


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> *Pelosi and Schumer Agree to Trump's Demand for $2,000 Stimulus Checks.*
> the epoch times: article


These damn evil liberals don't understand that President Trump's actual gripe is not $600 checks, but that they want to spend billions on foreign bullshit AND ONLY give the American people $600. They are too riddled with syphilis and the desire to bang kids to ever understand true concepts.


----------



## MisterMills357

The peasants are offered $600, or $1,000 or $2,000, while the Congressman are piling in money by the millions . Join Congress, make $5,000,000 or so, and eventually retire on it. That sure beats a 401k, meanwhile scoff at the peasants who receive a pittance .

This isn’t America anymore, it is France before its Revolution.


----------



## Prepared One

The fact that the wicked witch of the west and tumor are collaborating on any decision in deciding the course of this country should tell you the state of the union. This, losing the Senate, and Joe and the Ho represent the last nail in the coffin of this once great republic.


----------



## Robie

MisterMills357 said:


> The peasants are offered $600, or $1,000 or $2,000, while the Congressman are piling in money by the millions . Join Congress, make $5,000,000 or so, and eventually retire on it. That sure beats a 401k, meanwhile scoff at the peasants who receive a pittance .
> 
> This isn't America anymore, it is France before its Revolution.


A little tidbit of information along those lines....

One of the reasons France was so broke is the the U.S hadn't been very good at paying back it's loan from France from the Revolutionary War. Everyone blames their financial struggle on Marie Antoinette but that's far from the truth.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> A little tidbit of information along those lines....
> 
> One of the reasons France was so broke is the the U.S hadn't been very good at paying back it's loan from France from the Revolutionary War. Everyone blames their financial struggle on Marie Antoinette but that's far from the truth.


We have given them plenty since then. Damn Frogs.


----------



## Robie

stevekozak said:


> We have given them plenty since then. Damn Frogs.


We were supposed to be stationed in France in 1966. My Dad went over before us to get everything ready. 
DeGaulle decided he didn't want American forces in France and they had to leave, which they did. But before leaving, we destroyed all the bases. Ripped all the electrical wiring out of the walls and ceilings, destroyed the plumbing and wrecked the runways.
A little sweet revenge.
We ended up in Germany.


----------



## Smitty901

Robie said:


> We were supposed to be stationed in France in 1966. My Dad went over before us to get everything ready.
> DeGaulle decided he didn't want American forces in France and they had to leave, which they did. But before leaving, we destroyed all the bases. Ripped all the electrical wiring out of the walls and ceilings, destroyed the plumbing and wrecked the runways.
> A little sweet revenge.
> We ended up in Germany.


 Germany been ripping us off every sense.


----------



## Robie

Smitty901 said:


> Germany been ripping us off every sense.


It was sure nice to have Trump throw it in Merkel's face.


----------



## MisterMills357

Robie said:


> A little tidbit of information along those lines....
> 
> One of the reasons France was so broke is the the U.S hadn't been very good at paying back it's loan from France from the Revolutionary War. Everyone blames their financial struggle on Marie Antoinette but that's far from the truth.


America did not have any money to pay France with, and England was under a tyrant, who did not have a lick of common sense.

But neither did France in the end, it is hard to tell who was dumber. Both nations had a haughty aristocracy, and both of them lost out because of them.

It is a long story, but when I look at an American map, I see big areas, where England, France, and Spain lost their shirts.

Spain chased after gold, and dream cities that did not exist. And Mexico really lost its shirt when it tangled with America.

It is like America was destined to be big and rich, and now it is the verge of losing its foundation.

There are swarms of low down crud here who are eager to poison the waters, and kill the golden goose. Imbeciles!


----------



## ActionJackson

MisterMills357 said:


> The peasants are offered $600, or $1,000 or $2,000, while the Congressman are piling in money by the millions . Join Congress, make $5,000,000 or so, and eventually retire on it. That sure beats a 401k, meanwhile scoff at the peasants who receive a pittance .
> 
> This isn't America anymore, it is France before its Revolution.


Millions or billions going to Pakistan to "transgender" studies (or some such dog crap). It's a double-handed slap in the face of taxpaying Americans. We're almost at 30 trillion in national debt. America's children will be stuck paying that bill. In the meantime, the Marxists print phony money out of thin air and give it to a bunch of foreign queers. I'd vomit in Pelosi's EFF-ing face if only I could then pee on her.


----------



## Robie

ActionJackson said:


> Millions or billions going to Pakistan to "transgender" studies (or some such dog crap). It's a double-handed slap in the face of taxpaying Americans. We're almost at 30 trillion in national debt. America's children will be stuck paying that bill. In the meantime, the Marxists print phony money out of thin air and give it to a bunch of foreign queers. I'd vomit in Pelosi's EFF-ing face if only I could then pee on her.


Something tells me this "gender study" in Pakistan is a case of some politician's daughter and Pakistani boyfriend conducting this study from the comfort of their brownstone in Georgetown.

Gender studies in Pakistan? Wut are we talking about here...goats?

Who the hell cares?


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams interviews Stewart Rhodes, who warns Jan. 6th will be DISASTER for Trump if Insurrection Act is not invoked*
59 Minute Video

Rhodes is the founder of the Oath Keepers. *This is Plan "B"*


----------



## MisterMills357

ActionJackson said:


> Millions or billions going to Pakistan to "transgender" studies (or some such dog crap). It's a double-handed slap in the face of taxpaying Americans. We're almost at 30 trillion in national debt. America's children will be stuck paying that bill. In the meantime, the Marxists print phony money out of thin air and give it to a bunch of foreign queers. I'd vomit in Pelosi's EFF-ing face if only I could then pee on her.


It is my belief that it is impossible to pay a bill which is that big. The dollar as a means of payment will die away, and be replaced.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 23rd - Trump chooses DECLASS option; readies epic doc dump*
67 Minute video by Mike Adams

2 MM Ezra Cohen Watkins, Gen Flynn's buddy, to decide what disclosures are to be made. He is believed to be the leader of the Q group.

6 MM Trump will use the cell phone emergency to broadcast a "test" Thursday around 2 PM EST.

*Recap of Mike Adams' Situation Update today*


----------



## jimcosta

*HUGE WIN: Georgia Senate calls to decertify Electors*

13 minute Video - Arizona and Wisconsin may follow


----------



## jimcosta

*Recap of Mike Adams' Situation Update today*

Article


----------



## ActionJackson

MisterMills357 said:


> It is my belief that it is impossible to pay a bill which is that big. The dollar as a means of payment will die away, and be replaced.


I think it's all part of the "re-set." The dollar MUST be destroyed then replaced with a cashless system or some global currency. America is being taken over right before our eyes but the true enemy behind all of this is faceless and hidden from view. I would bet a hundred dollars that the name Rothschild is pulling some strings. America owes money to somebody and that somebody is collecting on that debt. What's the pay out? The entire globe including America!!! There's not a nation on earth that doesn't owe BIG money to the banking cartel.


----------



## jimcosta

*Not in Mike Adams' notes today. Start around 47 Minute Mark.*

China may be backed into the corner if Trump wins and may attack the West coast of the U. S.


----------



## MisterMills357

ActionJackson said:


> I think it's all part of the "re-set." The dollar MUST be destroyed then replaced with a cashless system or some global currency. America is being taken over right before our eyes but the true enemy behind all of this is faceless and hidden from view. I would bet a hundred dollars that the name Rothschild is pulling some strings. America owes money to somebody and that somebody is collecting on that debt. What's the pay out? The entire globe including America!!! There's not a nation on earth that doesn't owe BIG money to the banking cartel.


Its bigger than Rothschild, Gates or anything like it. There is something else, and whatever it is, the world itself is being drawn in.

I am looking at it from the perspective of what is there, and it is something with a purpose.

It is pulling in the world, and it will win. There are evil days ahead, and we can't stop it. The forces are greater than we are.

And if I sound silly, ok, but it doesn't change what I claim.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Satan is at work.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

MisterMills357 said:


> This is a long thread.


hate to be debbie downer again..... but still, nothing has changed since the start of it.


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Not in Mike Adams' notes today. Start around 47 Minute Mark.*
> 
> China may be backed into the corner if Trump wins and may attack the West coast of the U. S.


I can't seem to find the link.

I can't imagine China waging a physical war with us. That won't end well for anyone especially them.


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> hate to be debbie downer again..... but still, nothing has changed since the start of it.


The nut hasn't busted yet. Keep watching Trump, when you see his eyes roll back, ready your camera for the money shot.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

KUSA said:


> I can't seem to find the link.
> 
> I can't imagine China waging a physical war with us. That won't end well for anyone especially them.


you imply we would put up a fight to defend the west coast.....(we meaning patriots)


----------



## Robie

If China physically attacked the west coast, the invading forces would be annialated.
I feel pretty confident we have something we have spent all that "black money" on, short of nuclear to handle the Chinese.
They didn't get all our secrets.


----------



## jimcosta

KUSA: *Situation Update, Dec. 23rd - Trump chooses DECLASS option; readies epic doc dump.*

67 Minute Audio by Mike Adams. Start about the 47 Minute mark for China discussion.


----------



## jimcosta

*



*
11 Minute Video; Start at 6 minute mark


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> If China physically attacked the west coast, the invading forces would be annialated.
> I feel pretty confident we have something we have spent all that "black money" on, short of nuclear to handle the Chinese.
> They didn't get all our secrets.


It would be a short lived invasion. It takes a lot of supplies to sustain a ground invasion. The supplies would be sunk before they reached mainland USA.


----------



## ActionJackson

MisterMills357 said:


> Its bigger than Rothschild, Gates or anything like it. There is something else, and whatever it is, the world itself is being drawn in.
> 
> I am looking at it from the perspective of what is there, and it is something with a purpose.
> 
> It is pulling in the world, and it will win. There are evil days ahead, and we can't stop it. The forces are greater than we are.
> 
> And if I sound silly, ok, but it doesn't change what I claim.


Truth be told ... it's the prince of darkness, Satan, himself. He's the power behind it all. This is a last ditch effort to thwart God's plan. The good news? He will LOSE and I long for the day that he's defeated once and for all time.


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> If China physically attacked the west coast, the invading forces would be annialated.
> I feel pretty confident we have something we have spent all that "black money" on, short of nuclear to handle the Chinese.
> They didn't get all our secrets.


I'd like to think they'd be soundly defeated but if their puppet, Biden (along with half of the GOP), is in charge ... I'm not so sure they wouldn't get the red carpet treatment. But you're right that if our military had free rein to fight the Chinese on their terms ... we'd wipe the sewers with them.


----------



## jimcosta

*Has the U S GIVEN UP Opposing China?*

By Bill Still - 5 Minute Video


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> It would be a short lived invasion. It takes a lot of supplies to sustain a ground invasion. The supplies would be sunk before they reached mainland USA.


Unless they raided the grocery chains....that they...truth be known, probably own too.


----------



## Robie

ActionJackson said:


> Truth be told ... it's the prince of darkness, Satan, himself. He's the power behind it all. This is a last ditch effort to thwart God's plan. The good news? He will LOSE and I long for the day that he's defeated once and for all time.


I'm not quite that religious.


----------



## KUSA

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> you imply we would put up a fight to defend the west coast.....(we meaning patriots)


You couldn't resist shooting the commies, both foreign and domestic.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> Unless they raided the grocery chains....that they...truth be known, probably own too.


Oh yeah, I forgot that you can win a war by throwing loaves of bread at your enemy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MisterMills357 said:


> It is my belief that it is impossible to pay a bill which is that big. The dollar as a means of payment will die away, and be replaced.


There are two things that are keeping America afloat.
The US Dollar is the world's reserve currency, and oil is traded in US Dollars.

If either one of those changes, we become a bankrupt debtor nation, a third world country.


----------



## Robie

rice paddy daddy said:


> there are two things that are keeping america afloat.
> The us dollar is the world's reserve currency, and oil is traded in us dollars.
> 
> If either one of those changes, we become a bankrupt debtor nation, a third world country.


worth repeating


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> I can't seem to find the link.
> 
> I can't imagine China waging a physical war with us. That won't end well for anyone especially them.


I totallly agree. I believe they have been, and will continue, cyber warfare.
Why engage in a physical confrontation when hacking the US electrical power grid would bring us to our knees? Without a shot being fired.

The big news this week was that Russia penetrated the Pentagon, the Treasury Department, and more. And evidently it has been going on for some time.


----------



## Robie

> The big news this week was that Russia penetrated the Pentagon, the Treasury Department, and more. And evidently it has been going on for some time.


All I can hope for at this point....that if there are any good guys and bad guys left, the good guys win.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> The big news this week was that Russia penetrated the Pentagon, the Treasury Department, and more. And evidently it has been going on for some time.


How do we know it was Russia and not China?


----------



## MisterMills357

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are two things that are keeping America afloat.
> The US Dollar is the world's reserve currency, and oil is traded in US Dollars.
> 
> If either one of those changes, we become a bankrupt debtor nation, a third world country.


Amen brother, and one more thing that keeps the dollar, as the major means of payment is; there is nowhere to turn for a replacement.
The world has followed a dim witted path, and enchanters have convinced the silly, that there is a free lunch, and house. Everything is gettable!
Silly people believed it, and now the dollar is doomed. And so is every other currency.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> How do we know it was Russia and not China?


We don't.
We only know what "they" are telling us.

Who knows, it might even be mercenaries in the pay of Iran.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> How do we know it was Russia and not China?


While perusing my favorite news sites, I see on American Military News for Dec 22nd that it has been revealed that China hacked us and exposed CIA operatives in Africa and Europe in 2012!! 
8 years ago, and "they" are just now telling us.


----------



## TenMileHunter

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> hate to be debbie downer again..... but still, nothing has changed since the start of it.


Yes it has. I've grown older and uglier.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Something was supposed to happen, today. Either it didn’t happen or I missed it.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> Something was supposed to happen, today. Either it didn't happen or I missed it.


I think today was the deadline for Congress to submit to Trump another relief Bill that he couldn't pocket-veto. If they did, I didn't hear about it either.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> I think today was the deadline for Congress to submit to Trump another relief Bill that he couldn't pocket-veto. If they did, I didn't hear about it either.


Seems it was something else. Something election-related


----------



## Sasquatch

This whole Trump getting another 4 years thing reminds me of me at 10 years old.

Ya see at 10 years old I wanted to believe in Santa Claus. I wanted to believe so badly. But, alas, I knew in my heart of hearts it was only a fairly tale told to small children to get them to behave.


----------



## MisterMills357

TenMileHunter said:


> Satan is at work.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it sure seems that way.


----------



## jimcosta

*Oathkeepers to President: "Invoke the Insurrection Act or We Will Fight a Bloody and Desperate Revolution to Throw-off Biden / Chi-Com Puppet Regime"*
Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 24th - Pence fails, options collapsing, DECLASS priority*
46 Minute Video by Mike Adams

2 MM Pence failed to execute yesterday.
5 MM The NDAA bill just vetoed by Trump has a provision to keep him from invoking the Insurrection act. Congress will meet after Christmas to vote the bill over his veto.
4 MM Republicans have turned on Trump and appear to be isolating him. 
10 MM Sydney Powell has been cut off access to Trump.
12 MM DOD may have caught Biden in Treason.
15 MM White House has been told to stop packing up to move out of the White House. Prepare for news on this.
22 MM Epoch Times says a Sgt at Arms for enforcement of subpoena in Mericopa, county, Arizona today.
23 Ron Paul's Liberty broadcasts have been stopped by Youtube.
26 MM Alex Jones is saying enemies of America are planning to remove Trump by force next week, to prevent release of classified docs.
It is said Trump has Hunter's laptop and sex videos to be released.
28 MM Trump is surrounded by traitors.
31 MM Rumor that a nuclear device is installed around the WhiteHouse. Trump and others may be blackmailed by threats of nuclear devices around the country.
39 MM There is no way we can know what pressure Trump is under.

End


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> I'm not quite that religious.


You're certainly not alone. The vast majority of earth's population rejects Christ and the Bible. It's one reason why Christians will be a main target of persecution in the days to come.

*Matthew 7:13-14,* *"Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat: Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it."
*
*Matthew 5:11-12,* *"Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake. Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.*

I don't mean to be preachy but just wanted to share some of the driving ideas that mold my thinking, philosophy, and beliefs. I fully realize the 90% (a guess) of the earth's population will take the above with a grain of salt. (If one DOES take it with a grain of salt ... make it a high quality sea salt which is really good for you).


----------



## Robie

> You're certainly not alone. The vast majority of earth's population rejects Christ and the Bible


I don't reject them at all.

I just don't put much stock in Biblical predictions.


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> I don't reject them at all.
> 
> I just don't put much stock in Biblical predictions.


That's cool. No, two people think exactly alike. If you ever decide to buy at least one prediction ... pay special attention to the prophecy about "the mark of the beast." It's the one that discusses a time when men will be required to accept a "mark" in order to buy or sell. We've seen the precursor to this during 2020. Many places required a mask to be in place in order to buy products in the open market. Step two will be vaccines. The world's population will be required to get "jabbed" with a needle and will need to carry a certificate to prove they were jabbed. No certification? No entry into the public square.

Will the above be "the mark of the beast?" I don't know for sure but I'm going to personally treat it like it IS. Some say that there might be a dye added to the concoction that can be seen under a special light. Some believe a chip could be added to the witch's brew then inserted under our skin. Conspiracy theories? Maybe but I take the prophecy very seriously. The Bible literally tells believers NOT to accept the mark. So I'm going to practice NOT taking anything that MIGHT be the mark just to be safe.


----------



## Robie

I thought about starting a "Religion" thread but then...thought better of it.

I have come to realize religious discussions get hotter than political ones.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> I thought about starting a "Religion" thread but then...thought better of it.


For what purpose?


----------



## Robie

stevekozak said:


> For what purpose?


A few of the posts in this thread.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> I thought about starting a "Religion" thread but then...thought better of it.
> 
> I have come to realize religious discussions get hotter than political ones.


Please don't. All it would do is start an argument between the good people here.
The Bible makes predictions but we certainly don't have an exact timeline of when they will occur. It could happen now or it could happen in a thousand years from now. It also could happen in a way that none of us really can understand at this point.
With that said, I respectfully request that this thread and others related to it stay political.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Merry Christmas everyone. God bless.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson

Robie said:


> I thought about starting a "Religion" thread but then...thought better of it.
> 
> I have come to realize religious discussions get hotter than political ones.


I used to belong to a forum where religious discussion was a huge part of the forum (a survival type forum). I was a member for more than 10 years. During that time ... I have been in some pretty heated debates but also tons of very civil discussions with folks that didn't agree with me. As I've aged, I've learned not to take anything personally. I voice my opinions and ideas (plant a seed or two) and move on. I believe in the Holy Spirit. He'll call who He calls when the time is right. It's not my job to bludgeon folks into seeing things the way I do.


----------



## TenMileHunter

ActionJackson said:


> I used to belong to a forum where religious discussion was a huge part of the forum (a survival type forum). I was a member for more than 10 years. During that time ... I have been in some pretty heated debates but also tons of very civil discussions with folks that didn't agree with me. As I've aged, I've learned not to take anything personally. I voice my opinions and ideas (plant a seed or two) and move on. I believe in the Holy Spirit. He'll call who He calls when the time is right. It's not my job to bludgeon folks into seeing things the way I do.


Well spoken.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

*Recap of today's Mike Adams Situation Update.*

Recap & Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Thoughts on Mike Adams Update dated Dec. 24th.*  Source

I have had several calls this morning regarding his post Situation Update, Dec. 24th - Pence fails, options collapsing, Declass priority.  It is 46 Minutes long and should be a Must Hear. If you haven't heard it yet I will post my recap of it at the end of this Rant.

Let's do it this way, first I am going to give you my overall conclusion. Then I will address a few points covered.

*Conclusion*: Fear not, we are seeing the confusion of war. We have been at war a long time now and a major turning point is playing out now over the next 30 days. It was understood that the fighting would be brutal at the end and would come out into the open. Well, now it is - brutal and in our face.

Trump has about ten methods of defeating Biden. Does he do it by getting on first base first and then coming back to invoke the Insurrection Act to clean out the rest of the swamp, or does he try to pick up all the crooks in one massive move, all at once?

Will this be a bloodless fight? I don't think so. Will lots of good careers be destroyed? Yes. Can violence destroy innocent people? Yes, in a heartbeat. This is to be expected when the life of the country (and world) are at stake. This is not about getting points on the board, it's about destroying your enemy. And to do that expect collateral damage.

Lastly, remember that the first casualty in war is always the truth. Right now we don't really have a lot of truths so go with your gut feelings.

*Pence failing to invoke the Raifkin plan to block illegal certified votes from swing states.* 
Remember he can still throw out those certified votes on Jan 6Th.

*Use of the Insurrection Act being forbidden in the recently vetoed NDDA funding bill.*
I just don't buy this. The Insurrection Act is defined in the 14th Amendment in just two sentences. How can a few words inserted in a spending bill overturn the Constitution. Doesn't it require a Constitutional Convention to change the Constitution and states to vote on the change?

And if it could be done by adding words to a spending bill wouldn't Hillary be our queen by now?

P. S. page 5,893 nullifies the presidents use of the insurrection act...doesn't nullify the act itself

*
Trump to be physically forced out of the White House after Xmas.*
You don't think the military won't be there?

*Big People turning on Trump. * Some rats jumping ship, others playing roles for disinformation perhaps?
*
Reaction to the Declass option*. Only a fool would believe it would not draw blood in a fight like this.

*Rumors of Nukes hidden in the U. S .* This has been a possibility for many years now. If we assume it is true then better to have X% casualties than 100% casualties.

*Recap*:

2 MM Pence failed to execute yesterday.
5 MM The NDAA bill just vetoed by Trump has a provision to keep him from invoking the Insurrection act. Congress will meet after Christmas to vote the bill over his veto.
4 MM Republicans have turned on Trump and appear to be isolating him. 
10 MM Sydney Powell has been cut off access to Trump.
12 MM DOD may have caught Biden in Treason.
15 MM White House has been told to stop packing up to move out of the White House. Prepare for news on this.
22 MM Epoch Times says a Sgt at Arms for enforcement of subpoena in Mericopa, county, Arizona today.
23 Ron Paul's Liberty broadcasts have been stopped by Youtube.
26 MM Alex Jones is saying enemies of America are planning to remove Trump by force next week, to prevent release of classified docs.
It is said Trump has Hunter's laptop and sex videos to be released.
28 MM Trump is surrounded by traitors.
31 MM Rumor that a nuclear device is installed around the WhiteHouse. Trump and others may be blackmailed by threats of nuclear devices around the country.
39 MM There is no way we can know what pressure Trump is under.


----------



## jimcosta

*P. S. To My Rant Today. They Tried To Bushwhack Trump. *

I was informed that "page 5,893 nullifies the presidents use of the insurrection act...doesn't nullify the act itself." 
My gut reaction is that in the normal world the President can invoke the Insurrection act and the courts have no say in that. 
However, if it were made somehow into a contract clause, then the courts can have jurisdiction under contract law. It's a trap.


----------



## jimcosta

*The "Pence Card" Christmas Miracle or Fake News?* [Excellent]

By Bill Still; 6 Minute Video


----------



## jimcosta

*Epoch Times: "Pelosi to Bring $2,000 Direct Payments to Vote on Monday"*
Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Trump Election Battle Continues, Christmas Message 2020*

Recap and 15 Minute Video by Greg Hunter


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update Dec. 25th - Americans prepare for January WAR.*

By Mike Adams 73 Minute Audio

*Recap
*
*6 MM There are still 8 Options on the table.
8 MM Local civic groups may begin arrests and executions of traitors prior to Jan 20th. They would probably kill those shielding traitors.

10 MM The State Governors will try to call up National Guards but will fail to get them to respond. 
11 MM Trump would then be forced to call the Insurrection Act and finish the job started by the patriots; arrest the treason by elites. Around JAn 10 to JAn 20.*
17 MM Pence is schedule to fly out of the country after JAn 6. He knows there will be civil war.

19 MM We have 2 weeks to prepare.
22 MM What if Trump wins a contingent election? The left will rise up the next day. 
24 MM After Jan 6 there is no mo reason for either side to wait and see. Its war. Only Biden conceding can stop this.

27 MM Far more likely we will end up in war.
30 MM Arm Brace AR pistols - ATF withdrew their suggestion to ban these weapons. Long Discussion on guns.
41 Sidney Powell might be better now not Special Council right now because she can communicate with Trump until she is special council.

42 MM Two Wisconsin state reps. joined a lawsuit to overturn Biden vote. VP Pence is a part of this as well as other governors.

[Sorry, had to play Santa's one armed Helper.]

43 MM Giuliani still saying "It is big and will happen all at once". Adams says this means the Deep State will not be able to spin it away. 
46 MM Trump is admitting the GOP is his enemy. Our future is a Pro-Liberty party. 
51 MM His backup site's IP address is 45.89.97.6

56. Memo giving Trump Supporters hope. Law Memo says the Texas case can be refiled as U. S. America (rather than Texas) then the SCOTUS must hear case. However courts are slow walking. 
60 MM No one will help Trump except Military and Patriots.

61 MM Bill Deblasio will have police going door to door to enforce lockdown.

63 MM Rush Limbaugh (dying of cancer) signed off yesterday. He has worked for Big Pharma and now Adams says Big Pharma is killing Rush.
Go to TheTruthAboutCancer website to survive cancer.

End


----------



## rstanek

jimcosta said:


> *Situation Update Dec. 25th - Americans prepare for January WAR.*
> 
> By Mike Adams 73 Minute Audio
> 
> *Note: I am beginning to recap it now. Be done around 9 AM, CST.
> *
> 6 MM There are still 8 Options on the table.
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/af4bf01f-6db6-4456-a192-2524370f9acf


Thank you Jim for all that you do and Merry Christmas to you and your family....


----------



## jimcosta

Mike Adams: Today's Article about his podcast

Article but without the recap.

"The short summary is that if this election situation is not resolved on January 6th, all hell is going to break loose across America. The obvious, overwhelming election theft by enemies of America will simply not be tolerated by patriots. It's already apparent that literally millions of Americans are on the verge of activating their Second Amendment duty to defeat tyranny and save the republic, even if it means possibly dying in the process."


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> Mike Adams: Today's Article about his podcast
> 
> Article but without the recap.
> 
> "The short summary is that if this election situation is not resolved on January 6th, all hell is going to break loose across America. The obvious, overwhelming election theft by enemies of America will simply not be tolerated by patriots. It's already apparent that literally millions of Americans are on the verge of activating their Second Amendment duty to defeat tyranny and save the republic, even if it means possibly dying in the process."


All of us will die. It's just how or when, that is the question.

I think it's better to burn out than fade away.


----------



## Steve40th

I see the bigger problem is many in America have no clue to whats happening, or what happened on the election night.. They are not getting proper news of what is going on. Many have no clue.


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> I see the bigger problem is many in America have no clue to whats happening, or what happened on the election night.. They are not getting proper news of what is going on. Many have no clue.


I concur.


----------



## Denton

“ Rumors of Nukes hidden in the U. S . This has been a possibility for many years now. If we assume it is true then better to have X% casualties than 100% casualties.”

Care to say what command would do such a thing?


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 26th - Treasonous Army generals fear Trump's "militia option"*

By Mike Adams: 84 Minute Audio & Recap

*Recap:*

2 MM Way more to NAshvill bombing that we are told.
3 MM Gnews.org is exposing the lies of the CCP. Video shows 3 outcomes:
1) Trump will win; 2) the CCP will collapse first; 3) Ther will be war within mainland China. But Trump will win. 
This is the consensus of the intelligence of the West & whole world.
4 MM They say Trump will win because they know how corrupt Biden is. He was a shake down con artist.

7 MM The only question is what option will be used by Trump. Trump can do all the things that the Attorney General can do, such as name Powell Special Counsel.

9 MM Simplest Trump option is the legal route. It's OK if it fails. Next option is appointing Special Counsel. Adams says tt was done Friday.
Next option is to seize the Dominion machines. The last option is the Insurrection Act. THis threshhold has been reached.

9 MM Simplest Trump option is the legal route. It's OK if it fails. Next option is appointing Special Counsel. Adams says tt was done Friday.
Next option is to seize the Dominion machines. The last option is the Insurrection Act. This threshhold has been reached for Insurrection..
12 MM The last option is to allow military to hold elections as a matter of NAtional Security. Trump may not call for Insurrection until up to Jan 5 or 6th.

12 MM That leaves Trump with 8 options. There are different levels of arrest level. Jerome Corsi says Trump will win by using the Declass option.

14 MM China is breaking apart the same as the Soviet Union did; it lost control over all economic systems and then the people. China is repeating this loss of control.

17 MM Trump over the past 4 years has reduced our dependence on rare earth elements coming from China from 80% down to 40% dependcy. We are now a net exporter of oil.
18 MM If Trump finishes his second term China will fall by 2025.

20. Trump will probably lose the vote on Jan 6th. It will show Pence and others as traitors. If the House and Senate votes it will be the list of Treasonous ones. Trump will then be forced to use the Insurrection Act.
26 MM Please attend D.C. on JAn 6th to show the Congress the massive crowd before they vote.
If you don't go call your congressmen and demand they choose the trump slate of Electorates.
29 MM Nashville Explosion. The explosion took out the ATT switch system. [ATT & Verizon down for about a month] Purpose - Test to take out switch gear. Possibly done by FBI/Antifa.

35 MM The DS wants to shut down more communications because part of the military may attempt a coup against Trump. The FBI are terrorists against the U. S. A small EMP may have resulted.

45 MM Democrat Mayer of NAshville was filmed laughing about explosion.
*48 MM If many explosions occur on the same day Bug Out of the cities!*

50 MM High levels of military are against Trump. Marines and Special Forces and Space Force are with trump. UK Daily Mail says they are worried the us military is worried about the uprising of Militias. " I have been associated with the US Military for 40 years and have never seen discussions ongoing like this." Rumors are they are planning to forcefully dragging Trump out. They fear a Tiannaman Square episode.

55 MM We could see the Marines facing off against the Army. They will not fire on each other. The Patriots would be in charge.

57 MM Constitution says president can call up Military and Militias.

*60 MM Summary: Jan 6th votes will be for Biden. Pence will leave the country. If Trump does not invoke the Insurrection Act within 72 hours then the Militias will rise up as they have nothing to lose, and will be successful all across the country.* They will self actuate and turn America into a war zone. This will call for the press to demand the Insurrection Act.

67 MM We will be in a war from Jan 6 forward. If Biden is sworn in he will call for the Insurrection Act and use it against the Trump supporters. That then raises the question if the military will follow Biden's orders knowing he is a traitor.

109 MM Let's pray some of these lessor options work first so there is no war.

End.


----------



## KUSA

This is copied from another forum I visit. Food for though.

“One group of people hold the future of the world in their hands.

Billions of lives around the world hang in the balance, proof of this is the fact that due to Covid 300 million people around the world will not have enough food in the next 6 months. People will go hungry from the Americas including the USA, across all of Europe and into Africa, Asia. No country will escape, as the elites close down the world economy.

We have seen this before, when in the USSR first Lenin and then Stalin vilified a class of people calling them deplorable. They then said they should be punished, and engaged in actions that resulted in tens of millions of dead. Congratulations in 2020 we have been identified as the new kulaks .

The kulaks of old and the kulacks of today are the same in a way, not rich but have a nice middle class life.
But as we have seen during Covid, that nice comfortable life can be snatched away by one man a little piece of marxist shit called Fauci. ( research the foundations that he sits on the board of directors)

Our life has been snatched away by the marxist, no real school, many have lost their jobs or small business. I promise you the real suffering has not yet arrived. The so called President elect, and his people will put more suffering on the American people. Because as my mother may she rest in peace once told me about the depression. "A man that looks into the eyes of his hungry children week after week, he will become a communist and sell his future and that of his children in exchange for a little food."

But the world has one group of people that have the ability to stop the reset.

I am now writing to that group, for it is us the gun owning kulaks in the USA.

Make no mistake my fellow kulaks, life will get bad in the future. But if the kulaks of the USA, don't revolt, it will get worse for the whole world. The reset will happen, the elites will carry out their program of no freedom and liberty, no freedom to worship as you want, since today is Christmas no Christmas in the future, the will reduce the total population in the world to 500,000,000.

So today Christmas day, when the Christians celebrate the birth of an individual that changed the world forever.

So I ask each of you here, to take an hour today and sit and think about the responsibilities that destiny has placed on your shoulders. Because you own guns, you have the potential to stand in the gap and save the whole world.

Make the choice am I going to go the way as the kulaks in the USSR, or the way of the 300 in Greece or the way of a handful of men at Concord.

Give the world a present today that is more valuable than anything Amazon can bring.

Cross the Rubicon , in you heart and soul and promise your G-D and yourself that when the time comes you will become a REBEL.”


----------



## jimcosta

*
Nashville explosion was actually a missile strike, and the target was the AT&T / NSA hardened switching facility "spy hub"*

Article


----------



## jimcosta

*Today's Article & Recap by Mike Adams.*

Recap


----------



## jimcosta

*Mike Adams published an article today regarding his podcast this morning. In it he said that there is now evidence that the Tenn. explosion was a rocket fired from a plane.*

"Discussion of the explosion in Nashville, and why it may have been a pilot test run to find out how easily telecommunications infrastructure can be taken out with conventional explosives. (Note: New video has since emerged, revealing this attack appears to be a missile strike from an aircraft, not merely an RV vehicle bomb.)"


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> I see the bigger problem is many in America have no clue to whats happening, or what happened on the election night.. They are not getting proper news of what is going on. Many have no clue.


Mainstream media has brainwashed the public into believing Biden is president elect, that there was no fraud, that he won fair and square. They will portray any moves by Trump as illegal, against the will of the public, and the actions of a deranged man who wants to be dictator.
The election is perhaps the greatest crisis in the history of our country, and the blame lays squarely at the feet of the Democrat Party and the American media.


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mainstream media has brainwashed the public into believing Biden is president elect, that there was no fraud, that he won fair and square. They will portray any moves by Trump as illegal, against the will of the public, and the actions of a deranged man who wants to be dictator.
> The election is perhaps the greatest crisis in the history of our country, and the blame lays squarely at the feet of the Democrat Party and the American media.


Shakespeare couldnt have written a tragedy this well.


----------



## Prepared One

The tragedy of all this is that we will never know the full extent of the cheating due to the medias complicity. It's also a very good reason why we will never see another Republican president. They have the playbook and it worked to perfection. The sheeple don't really care as long as their TV's, and cell phones work. If they can put some food in the refrigerator they are happy sheep. However, this won't last, the sheeple's world is fixing to collapse in on them and they will have absolutely no clue as to why.


----------



## Robie

> However, this won't last, the sheeple's world is fixing to collapse in on them and they will have absolutely no clue as to why.


...cause Trump.


----------



## Steve40th

The country needs a wake up call on what just happened. I honestly dont think many care, or know...
It seems until people lose something serious or a horrific occurrence happens, people will just stay in their little ecosystem.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> ...cause Trump.


Ohhh, no doubt they will blame everyone and everything but the real culprits and their own failings.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> The country needs a wake up call on what just happened. I honestly dont think many care, or know...
> It seems until people lose something serious or a horrific occurrence happens, people will just stay in their little ecosystem.


When their paycheck shrinks because of Trump's tax cuts being overturned, when their commute to work gets more expensive because of $5/gallon gas, when the price of EVERYTHING goes up because of $7/gallon diesel fuel, when food gets more scarce on the shelves than it is now, they STILL won't have a clue.
They will blame everything on "the system", or those greedy oil companies, or those "damn Republicans."

Meanwhile, wife and I are safe behind our perimeter, growing and raising our food, only driving to town when necessary, living out the remainder of our lives in peace and quiet.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mainstream media has brainwashed the public into believing Biden is president elect, that there was no fraud, that he won fair and square. They will portray any moves by Trump as illegal, against the will of the public, and the actions of a deranged man who wants to be dictator.
> The election is perhaps the greatest crisis in the history of our country, and the blame lays squarely at the feet of the Democrat Party and the American media.


Without actually saying they intend to replace the Constitution, their planned agenda is to replace it.

I wonder what they intend to name the new country? What flag will they fly?


----------



## Steve40th

New flag will be rainbow with a unicorn in top left corner.
Within a month, it will be replaced with something red, half moon and a sickle on it.


----------



## stevekozak

inceptor said:


> Without actually saying they intend to replace the Constitution, their planned agenda is to replace it.
> 
> I wonder what they intend to name the new country? What flag will they fly?


.........


----------



## TenMileHunter

Joe Biden will never be POTUS.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

TenMileHunter said:


> Joe Biden will never be POTUS.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Certainly not a legitimate one. We're about to find out what his title will be POTUS or prisoner.


----------



## inceptor

TenMileHunter said:


> Joe Biden will never be POTUS.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


NEVER say never. It can bite you in the butt.


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 30th - CIA, FBI de-cloaking to destroy key evidence of vote fraud. Recapped *

By Mike Adams 80 Minute Video

Recap:
1 MM Will Pence do the right thing? Adams is still not sure what Pence will do.
[Jim's opinion is Pence did the right thing in not pulling it down on the 23rd. That kept the DS from killing him until Jan 6th.]

3 MM Now believes the TN attack was a small missile that was designed to penetrate the sidewalk.

5 MM Bill Biney is now saying he is being attacked by drone DEW weapons. Laser mounted weapons are being used now by the military.

7 MM we are being trained in grocery stores to behave as if we are in prison. There are no reasons to wear masks and act like this anymore. The only thing keeping us from starving now is Covid checks. The middle class is being destroyed now. People will revolt soon on this.

13 MM The DNI has 178 days to reveal to the Senate what they know about outer space ETs per Trumps command. The FBI also been given the same order.

19 MM Biden cries crime of obstruction because he is not getting daily security briefing.

21 MM People will snap and kill covid inspectors. May happen any day now.

25 MM Per JeffreyPrather.com : All contacts and podcasters have gone quiet the past few days.

TN bombing is a DS move. Purpose to prevent voter fraud being detected. The FBI & CIA are coming out in the open now to hide evidence. he air cover was ordered perhaps because of missile firing from drones; the missiles are falling from gravity at first then sped up to hit the mark, Sidewalks are painted first as a target to hit. It digs into sidewalk then explodes underground.

31 MM The air traffic control was taken out to conceal the drone at very high altitude.
The FBI was there in 45 minutes on Xmas day and there was probably a firefight to control the evidence. Response time was nearly impossible.

35 MM The role of FBI was to destroy evidence and place a patsy there.
He was a Moslum explosive genius who blew it up at sunrise and now he is dead so all is set right now.

40 MM Prather was a DEA officer doing drug busts. Says raids are executed so that agents get out of vans over manholes for cover. The RV appears to be over manhole.

43 U. S. Army is using striker vehicles with laser weapons system to participate in test run in April. 
They are DEW Short Range Air Defense System

47 MM Trump challenging Wisconson in court again. It will fail. Arizona Reps. have joined the lawsuit against Pence. Its purpose is to clear the way for Pence 
to rule for Trump in an easier manner.
Several states admit there was massive fraud but it is too late to do anything about it.

51 MM Sidney Powell: 5 states stopped counting; Math people say all impossible without fraud. 
Rasmussen poll shows 72% of Repubs say Trump is the model for the GOP Party. 
"On Jan 6th Pence leaves for Israel but Congressmen are hoping the Mother ship will take them to mars. They know they have destroyed the U. S. and they did it on purpose"

54 MM In 2010 it was known that Dominion machines were being used to cheat elections in Venezuela. Warning was made in U. S.

59 MM Because the Dominion machines used modems the votes are NOT certifiable. It's about to hit the fan.

60 MM Bush probably stole the election as he was CIA.

Note: 
62 MM Now they are using Covid to complete the country take down. That is why there are only two options available: Insurrection Act or Militias and citizen uprising. 

63 What was Chris Miller talking about in praising Pence for wonderful work in this military operation?

64 MM It is obvious that the Deep State knows they are in trouble. Prepare for Jan 6th.

65 Vaccines: An ER Nurse tests positive for Covid after receiving the vaccine a week before. Is the Vaccine used to spread the virus?

69 MM Story about a white and black persons went to pharmacy for vaccines. Told there was a special vaccine for blacks.

End


----------



## jimcosta

* Jim's Rant For The Day. What The Heck Can We Expect?*

What the heck is going to happen Jim? When should we hunker down? Hope your drinking hand heals before New Year's eve. [The Beautiful] Karen

*Response:* My personal Opinions:

*Trump: * I am 100% positive Trump will be reelected. He holds all the cards.

*Chaos Period:* The chaos will begin around Jan 6th. Within a few days of that Trump will invoke the Insurrection act.

If Trump does invoke the Insurrection Act timely the Special Forces and Marines will quickly thin the ranks of BLM and Antifa.

If Trump does not invoke the Insurrection Act timely, then civilian & Militia groups will self activate and take to the streets.

They will destroy the BLM and Antifa folks as they are encountered. They will then go after local tyrants (in their minds) such as Governors, County and City leaders, politicians etc. I hope they perform citizens arrests but may just shoot them and those that shield them. They may at times appear to be insane people because in a way they will be. A lot of innocent people will suffer.

Trump or someone else (Biden or Attorney General) will then invoke the Insurrection Act. If it is Trump those civilian groups will obey Trump's orders. Otherwise, the Army will be turned loose on those groups.If the Army is ordered to put Patriot groups down the Army will revolt and kill their traitor leaders. So in the end the Patriots will end.

I would expect this whole process to occur in about 30 to 90 days.

After that period expect a year of arrests of elite and traitors to continue.

*Economy:* It must be reinvented. A lot has to be relooked at, such as why not 20 hour workweeks at twice the pay, creating enough jobs for all.

If Trump ends the U. S. internal Fed Reserve Dollar note as a fraud, that debt will be removed from the government books. If Trump seizes assets of traitors that interfered with the election (2018 Executive Order), then those $Trillions can be used to sustain families while a new economic system grows on its own. Hopefully new hidden technologies can be brought online. So as the electrical grid is allowed to fail shoe box sized thingamabobs can be installed at each home to produce free power.

Various people will loose money and at the same time gain money or no longer need that which was lost. It will be scary and uncertain times but we can get through it. 
*
Hunker Down:* Hunker down when you hear of explosions across the U. S. as infrastructure is taken down, or around Jan 6th, or the day before trucks stop delivering supplies to your city.

The real problem begins two weeks after you hunker down. Neither the Patriot Citizen Groups nor the tyrants and traitors will be wearing uniforms. Several weeks later the unprepared people will begin looting for food. Now we may have absolute anarchy with all groups fighting for their families lives, all shooting at who knows who.

This is the time to hide and not show life in your location, but at the same time, be prepared to defend your location.
*
Covid-19:* After Jan. 15th there will be no masks worn or talk about Covid-19.

 Six things happened recently that the masses will soon learn about:
1) Chinese study Nov 11th proving persons without symptoms cannot spread the virus.
2) Chinese study proving masks do not stop the spread of the virus. hey stopped a month or so back from mandating masks be worn.
3) Study out yesterday sting 90% of Covid deaths could have been avoided by taking Vitamin D.
4) Yesterday the chief WHO Scientist stated there is no evidence that any of the vaccines prevent the spread of the virus.
5) W HO and CDC stating even with the vaccines people must still be locked down.
6) Evidence that several key leaders for the vaccines are also members of euthenics.

Either Trump just comes out and says it was all a fraud or Citizen Groups of Patriots dispose of a few leaders and officers implementing lock downs. After word gets out o prior deaths of inspectors, the spouses of others enforcing the lock downs will prevent those workers from working.

*Casualties: *There will be a lot of blood in the streets, guilty and innocent. A lot of unprepared will suffer both physically and mentally. The mental will be from confusion about reality as well as over perceived losses (business, jobs, the big boat, deaths & future uncertainty).

*"Drinkin Hand": * I'm training my left now just in case.

*Final Word: * You very much want to live through this hard time to greet the new evolution of humanity that we can create together!


----------



## jimcosta

For what it's worth . . . . It is feeling more and more that Trump is going to unleash on them and control the Militias.
That will mean a lot less chaos. Our future will be more certain. Hopefully fewer casualties.


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> For what it's worth . . . . It is feeling more and more that Trump is going to unleash on them and control the Militias.
> That will mean a lot less chaos. Our future will be more certain. Hopefully fewer casualties.


I'm on standby.


----------



## jimcosta

*BREAKING - GAME OVER: Dominion voting machines LIVE HACKED during Georgia Senate hearing*
Article by Mike Adams.

*
Results of any election that used voting machines with attached modems are null and void*
Article by Mike Adams


----------



## jimcosta

*Georgia Senate Panel Finds Election Fraud*
14 Minute Video by Bill Still:


----------



## jimcosta

*Situation Update, Dec. 31st - Trump to drop game changing bombshells on Jan 6. *[Jim's Recap]

By Mike Adams 21 Minute Video

Recap:
1 MM Things are being put in place so that if Trump is not elected on Jan 6th he can overturn the election. We now have 3 Senators will object the ballots from 6 states.

2 MM Dominion machines were hacked live during a Georgia senate meeting. The machine was taking early votes at that time.

3 MM This means every dominion machine used in the country makes those votes uncertifiable. Every official who certified those votes committed fraud and treason.

5. There is specific evidence rump's team wants to show both houses of Congress that has not been submitted to the courts. It will be a bombshell exposure.

6 MM Pence has canceled his Jan 6th trip to Israel.

7 MM Rumor that Pelosi and Schumer are changing the rules of congress to disallow objections to the votes.

8 MM 200,000 more votes in Penn. were counted then there were voters.

9 MM Attorney Jenna Ellis argues Trump needs to be able to present his voter fraud evidence that same as President Bush was able to do, and is in violation to the Constitution.
She is setting up for the Insurrection Act to be used.
She is saying the courts have failed and are in dereliction of duty and fidelity to the Constitution by refusing to take cases.

11 MM Ellis is saying Trump never expected to win in the courts. He was just setting up the evidence.
Trump was preparing a Treason list.
On Dec. 16th he declared one year continuation for Human Rights Abuses and allows seizure of their assets. This goes after the GOP and DNC for pedophiles and voter interference.

16 MM The biggest bombshell will drop on Jan 6th. Adams is suggesting that perhaps Trump might say that Biden will be arrested for Treason on the next day.

End


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> * Jim's Rant For The Day. What The Heck Can We Expect?*
> 
> What the heck is going to happen Jim? When should we hunker down? Hope your drinking hand heals before New Year's eve. [The Beautiful] Karen
> 
> *Response:* My personal Opinions:
> 
> *Trump: * I am 100% positive Trump will be reelected. He holds all the cards.
> 
> *Chaos Period:* The chaos will begin around Jan 6th. Within a few days of that Trump will invoke the Insurrection act.
> 
> If Trump does invoke the Insurrection Act timely the Special Forces and Marines will quickly thin the ranks of BLM and Antifa.
> 
> If Trump does not invoke the Insurrection Act timely, then civilian & Militia groups will self activate and take to the streets.
> 
> They will destroy the BLM and Antifa folks as they are encountered. They will then go after local tyrants (in their minds) such as Governors, County and City leaders, politicians etc. I hope they perform citizens arrests but may just shoot them and those that shield them. They may at times appear to be insane people because in a way they will be. A lot of innocent people will suffer.
> 
> Trump or someone else (Biden or Attorney General) will then invoke the Insurrection Act. If it is Trump those civilian groups will obey Trump's orders. Otherwise, the Army will be turned loose on those groups.If the Army is ordered to put Patriot groups down the Army will revolt and kill their traitor leaders. So in the end the Patriots will end.
> 
> I would expect this whole process to occur in about 30 to 90 days.
> 
> After that period expect a year of arrests of elite and traitors to continue.
> 
> *Economy:* It must be reinvented. A lot has to be relooked at, such as why not 20 hour workweeks at twice the pay, creating enough jobs for all.
> 
> If Trump ends the U. S. internal Fed Reserve Dollar note as a fraud, that debt will be removed from the government books. If Trump seizes assets of traitors that interfered with the election (2018 Executive Order), then those $Trillions can be used to sustain families while a new economic system grows on its own. Hopefully new hidden technologies can be brought online. So as the electrical grid is allowed to fail shoe box sized thingamabobs can be installed at each home to produce free power.
> 
> Various people will loose money and at the same time gain money or no longer need that which was lost. It will be scary and uncertain times but we can get through it.
> *
> Hunker Down:* Hunker down when you hear of explosions across the U. S. as infrastructure is taken down, or around Jan 6th, or the day before trucks stop delivering supplies to your city.
> 
> The real problem begins two weeks after you hunker down. Neither the Patriot Citizen Groups nor the tyrants and traitors will be wearing uniforms. Several weeks later the unprepared people will begin looting for food. Now we may have absolute anarchy with all groups fighting for their families lives, all shooting at who knows who.
> 
> This is the time to hide and not show life in your location, but at the same time, be prepared to defend your location.
> *
> Covid-19:* After Jan. 15th there will be no masks worn or talk about Covid-19.
> 
> Six things happened recently that the masses will soon learn about:
> 1) Chinese study Nov 11th proving persons without symptoms cannot spread the virus.
> 2) Chinese study proving masks do not stop the spread of the virus. hey stopped a month or so back from mandating masks be worn.
> 3) Study out yesterday sting 90% of Covid deaths could have been avoided by taking Vitamin D.
> 4) Yesterday the chief WHO Scientist stated there is no evidence that any of the vaccines prevent the spread of the virus.
> 5) W HO and CDC stating even with the vaccines people must still be locked down.
> 6) Evidence that several key leaders for the vaccines are also members of euthenics.
> 
> Either Trump just comes out and says it was all a fraud or Citizen Groups of Patriots dispose of a few leaders and officers implementing lock downs. After word gets out o prior deaths of inspectors, the spouses of others enforcing the lock downs will prevent those workers from working.
> 
> *Casualties: *There will be a lot of blood in the streets, guilty and innocent. A lot of unprepared will suffer both physically and mentally. The mental will be from confusion about reality as well as over perceived losses (business, jobs, the big boat, deaths & future uncertainty).
> 
> *"Drinkin Hand": * I'm training my left now just in case.
> 
> *Final Word: * You very much want to live through this hard time to greet the new evolution of humanity that we can create together!


RPD says the US Army is going to slaughter us all. Who knows who is right? :vs_laugh:


----------



## jimcosta

Steve: Why do you continue to cover up news that may be needed by others just so you can put up laughing faces?


----------



## jimcosta

I have had enough of this childish behavior here. My time is too important to me.

If anyone chooses to stay current on the news go to ResetUS.us


----------



## SGG

I'm not going to another freaking website. I like to keep as low a profile as possible, I enjoyed your posts here. Just put people on ignore and quit being a baby, it's the internet people are going to say things.


----------



## jimcosta

SSG: I am working about 5 to 6 hours a day to collect the news. I am injured at this time so am hampered.
A senior person here has sent me private emails threatening me and my kids families. 
I do the news thinking it is helping some folks here. I may be wrong.

No, I do not take threats from idiots seriously, I just don't have time for drama. 
My advice here to this group is to seriously prepare for news black out.

My suggestion is to use one thread for NEWS only and another related thread for conversation and comment.
You may find yourself making hard decisions without facts to base those decisions on.

"Baby", no I don't think so. I have my head in a garbage can all day scouring for news during a horrible period. I just don't don't have time to waste here anymore.
I reluctantly returned thinking the babies have left, but no, apparently more are still here. 

Perhaps you are right SSG, I may be a baby. But I would rather be a baby around adults during this time period.


----------



## SGG

jimcosta said:


> SSG: I am working about 5 to 6 hours a day to collect the news. I am injured at this time so am hampered.
> A senior person here has sent me private emails threatening me and my kids families.
> I do the news thinking it is helping some folks here. I may be wrong.
> 
> No, I do not take threats from idiots seriously, I just don't have time for drama.
> My advice here to this group is to seriously prepare for news black out.
> 
> My suggestion is to use one thread for NEWS only and another related thread for conversation and comment.
> You may find yourself making hard decisions without facts to base those decisions on.
> 
> "Baby", no I don't think so. I have my head in a garbage can all day scouring for news during a horrible period. I just don't don't have time to waste here anymore.
> I reluctantly returned thinking the babies have left, but no, apparently more are still here.
> 
> Perhaps you are right SSG, I may be a baby. But I would rather be a baby around adults during this time period.


I would think an adult would rather keep the population informed the best they can instead of worrying about the naysayers...
As for the threats, definitely report that. Also this is the first I've noticed you mention that. If you had said that first I would have understood your reluctance to keep posting here.

I'm not trying to pick a fight with you here at all, I truly hope you keep posting. I read a lot of it


----------



## Steve40th

Someone threatened you. WTH?


----------



## hawgrider

By email? First of all emails are hidden unless Jim is giving out his email. Second... Jim if this is true out the emailer so we can all see who is emailing threats.


----------



## SGG

#Declassifytheemail


----------



## jimcosta

That person is apparently now gone so it doesn't matter.
The threat was made a month ago in a drunken/drug state in my opinion.
It doesn't matter to me at all.

Email was sent through this website email system.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

With regards to news blackouts and a thread a while back about radios, I ordered a Kaito 1103.

https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/Kaito_KA1103_Degen_DE1103

Not trying to go too far off topic but blackouts were mentioned.


----------



## KUSA

stevekozak said:


> RPD says the US Army is going to slaughter us all. Who knows who is right? :vs_laugh:


The Army isn't going to do that. UN troops would try to do it if we had a traitor as POTUS. Blue helmets make good targets, so I hear.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> The Army isn't going to do that. UN troops would try to do it if we had a traitor as POTUS. Blue helmets make good targets, so I hear.


That they do. And, fwiw, RPD didn't say the US Army was going to do that; he suggested they _could_ based on armament disparity. 
He and steve are playing tennis. :vs_wave:


----------



## KUSA

MountainGirl said:


> That they do. And, fwiw, RPD didn't say the US Army was going to do that; he suggested they _could_ based on armament disparity.
> He and steve are playing tennis. :vs_wave:


The US Army could only defeat us if RPD was active duty and leading the troops.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> The US Army could only defeat us if RPD was active duty and leading the troops.


Hooah! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Steve40th

I know we all joke about it, but there are many many Americans not speaking up.... The media has allot to do with it.. 
But, I tell ya, when I was in Oregon in late Sept, and Hawaii, there was huge amount of support for Trump. I think there are allot of people getting ready to speak their minds..


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> I know we all joke about it, but there are many many Americans not speaking up.... The media has allot to do with it..
> But, I tell ya, when I was in Oregon in late Sept, and Hawaii, there was huge amount of support for Trump. I think there are allot of people getting ready to speak their minds..


I agree. I think this is one reason why Trump is calling patriots to DC on the 6th.


----------



## Steve40th

'DC wont let "US" show up and rally in DC. The underworld there will do something to prohibit crowds being there.. They know We the People are fired up.


----------



## KUSA

Wouldn't this be interesting?

Note From Jim: Epstein Is Alive.
In Mike Adams' Article just released he says:

"As of today, with a tweet from attorney Lin Wood, we now know that Jeffrey Epstein is alive. Epstein has all the knowledge of the pedophiles in the US Senate and in positions of governorships (as well as SCOTUS, involving Roberts). If Epstein is alive, it means Trump protected him from being killed, and it also means Trump has Epstein's cooperation to testify against deep state pedophiles.
What if, on January 6th, Trump addresses Congress and reveals that Epstein is alive and is going to testify against all the senators and House members who are pedophiles, and that Trump is going to bring the full force of Executive Order 13818 against those who were complicit in pedophilia or the trafficking of children? That would be a game changer. We could theoretically see 100+ members of Congress resign if that information were revealed."

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-12...-31st-game-changing-bombshells-january-6.html


----------



## Robie

Not that I'd like to think there are that many pedophiles in D.C but I'd love to see a bunch of them arrested if their were.

I'd probably pay money to watch that.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> Not that I'd like to think there are that many pedophiles in D.C but I'd love to see a bunch of them arrested if their were.
> 
> I'd probably pay money to watch that.


I have a feeling that politicians and Catholic priests have a lot in common.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> RPD says the US Army is going to slaughter us all. Who knows who is right? :vs_laugh:


The military will do as they are ordered.
If that includes supressing right wing, or left wing, militias, yes you are going to die.
Anyone that bets their life that the active duty military will rally to their side may wish they hadn't.

Here's a hypothetical - suppose Trump tries to invoke the Insurection Act and everyone ignores him?


----------



## Steve40th

If ignored, I am screwed.. I cant let it happen.. I hope I can do whats necessary..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Steve40th said:


> If ignored, I am screwed.. I cant let it happen.. I hope I can do whats necessary..


To the government, you, I and everyone else reading this is no more than a minescule speck of ink that all together make up a statistical number on a spreadsheet.


----------



## stevekozak

jimcosta said:


> Steve: Why do you continue to cover up news that may be needed by others just so you can put up laughing faces?


I don't understand what you mean. Peace be with you.


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> That they do. And, fwiw, RPD didn't say the US Army was going to do that; he suggested they _could_ based on armament disparity.
> He and steve are playing tennis. :vs_wave:


I don't think anyone, least of all RPD, took my post serious. If they did, I apologize. Sometimes the stuff that is funny in my head turns out not to be as funny written out.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> The military will do as they are ordered.
> If that includes supressing right wing, or left wing, militias, yes you are going to die.
> Anyone that bets their life that the active duty military will rally to their side may wish they hadn't.
> 
> Here's a hypothetical - suppose Trump tries to invoke the Insurection Act and everyone ignores him?


That last question.....that question is a worry. I think President Trump is like a good lawyer, though. A good lawyer doesn't ask any questions they do not already know the answer to in court. I think President Trump would be unlikely to make a big move that he was not sure of the outcome of.

For the record, I don't think he has any intention to do so, but if he did, well that would be in interesting day.


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> I don't think anyone, least of all RPD, took my post serious. If they did, I apologize. Sometimes the stuff that is funny in my head turns out not to be as funny written out.


Well by golly you better apologize dagnabbit everything's crazy as hell around here and a few more hours to get out of this freaking year and who knows what's next and who knows who even cares anymore!!! :vs_smirk: :vs_laugh: :vs_cool:


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Here's a hypothetical - suppose Trump tries to invoke the Insurection Act and everyone ignores him?


So you are saying that they would follow anyone's orders to the fullest without any questions? If that's the case, I beg Trump to invoke the act and brrrrrrtt the commie bastards down!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

stevekozak said:


> That last question.....that question is a worry. I think President Trump is like a good lawyer, though. A good lawyer doesn't ask any questions they do not already know the answer to in court. I think President Trump would be unlikely to make a big move that he was not sure of the outcome of.
> 
> For the record, I don't think he has any intention to do so, but if he did, well that would be in interesting day.


The Joint Chiefs of Staff have already announced they would not interfere in the election.
I would hazard a guess that they would also refuse to mobilize troops against American citizens.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Joint Chiefs of Staff have already announced they would not interfere in the election.
> I would hazard a guess that they would also refuse to mobilize troops against American citizens.


Of course they would say that. They will obey orders from the POTUS though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> Of course they would say that. They will obey orders from the POTUS though.


Not if they deemed it an illegal order.
It is a Soldier's duty to disobey an illegal order.
That became a huge training point after Lt Calley ordered his company to massacre hundreds of South Vietnames villagers.

I would submit (again) that ordering American troops to take hostile action against American citizens will not be obeyed.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> I would submit (again) that ordering American troops to take hostile action against American citizens will not be obeyed.


What if the citizens were burning, looting, and murdering other citizens on a grand scale?


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> Of course they would say that. They will obey orders from the POTUS though.


Barry spent a long time replacing top brass with those who would do as he wished. Think what you may be he is running a shadow govt. Who knows how many are still loyal to him. It seems the Clowns and FBI are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> What if the citizens were burning, looting, and murdering other citizens on a grand scale?


We were discussing Trump invoking the Insurection Act to change the outcome of the election.


----------



## Bigfoot63

As a former soldier, I have to agree with RPD.
We don't know the extent of the shadow gov, 
But I agree that not everyone will just follow blindly. Legal orders are one thing, but illegal orders,that is another matter in itself.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Ok, looks like things are getting really sketchy.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...lton-county-evidence-supposed-scanning-video/

WHERE THE F IS THE FBI/DOJ?!?!?!?!?!?! :vs_mad:

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> We were discussing Trump invoking the Insurection Act to change the outcome of the election.


If Trump lays out the irrefutable evidence that a coup d'etat is taking place, I believe the military will follow the lawful orders to do what is necessary to defeat it.
If the joint chiefs of staff are corrupt and won't comply, they can be fired and replaced.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> If Trump lays out the irrefutable evidence that a coup d'etat is taking place, I believe the military will follow the lawful orders to do what is necessary to defeat it.
> If the joint chiefs of staff are corrupt and won't comply, they can be fired and replaced.


If you will notice, no one of consequence is backing Trump.
Not even Pence.


----------



## Robie

The way I view all this is....

One group won't look at everything because they are deep state.

The others who won't look at everything would rather go along to get along. They know the consequences of rocking the boat.

My guess is...Pence wants to retire.

As red as Indiana is, I don't think he's going to be welcome back home. Good.


----------



## hawgrider

Robie said:


> The way I view all this is....
> 
> One group won't look at everything because they are deep state.
> 
> The others who won't look at everything would rather go along to get along. They know the consequences of rocking the boat.
> 
> My guess is...Pence wants to retire.
> 
> As red as Indiana is, I don't think he's going to be welcome back home. Good.


Pence seems like a Mole.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> The way I view all this is....
> 
> One group won't look at everything because they are deep state.
> 
> The others who won't look at everything would rather go along to get along. They know the consequences of rocking the boat.
> 
> My guess is...Pence wants to retire.
> 
> As red as Indiana is, I don't think he's going to be welcome back home. Good.


Yeah, if Pence is who he is currently appearing to be, then yes, he is in for a bad time, and will forever have lost my respect. (which I am sure he cares deeply about, right.... )


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Pence seems like a Mole.


He was for TPP, after all.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Agree with everything said. Deep state, or don't rock the boat. Big pile of do-nothings. 

Somebody needs to go all Marvin Heemeyer on these traitors!


----------



## KUSA

We’ll find out shortly. It doesn’t do much good guessing at this point. Whatever is going to happen will happen in a matter of days.


----------



## Robie

KUSA said:


> We'll find out shortly. It doesn't do much good guessing at this point. Whatever is going to happen will happen in a matter of days.


If trouble does start and manifest, I don't think it's as cut and dry as some want to think it will be. It will take some time to 'work itself out" and find out who's who....even in the military.

Many officers and enlisted from the south found themselves fighting for the north because they agreed with the north's position.

Same in the Revolutionary war.

IMO, if the Guard or the military is ordered to attack and kill civilians they side with, you will see many defections and awols.

In my "perfect case scenario", should this all come to pass, trained and retired snipers would come out and "cut off the head of the snake".

Without leaders, failure follows quickly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I just learned from one of the news sites I visit daily that in 2017 it was Biden that refused to hear any objections to Trump's win, and would not allow any debate.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

On January 6, Biden will be voted Predident Elect.
There will be no uprising, no violence, no martial law, no insurection act.

Life will go on, the conspiracy theorists will continue doing what they do.
And the Republican plan for 2024 will begin to be developed.


----------



## Robie

A completely different set of circumstances.
The only thing the left had was...the Russians were responsible for Trump's win.
We now know that was complete BS.
I don't remember hearing anything about the actual physical votes being tampered with.

Today, we have proof beyond a reasonable doubt that vote tampering was done on a scale to affect the outcome.


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> Pence seems like a Mole.


Or he's been turned. 
Read an article recently that Pence might be the best GOP Presidential candidate for 2024, as he supports the Trump doctrine and isn't as abrasive. He'll either go home and farm - or he'll run - but either way his turn against Trump this time surprised me. All I can figure is he's starting to think about sitting in the big chair.


----------



## Robie

> Life will go on, the conspiracy theorists will continue doing what they do.


I have come to believe that you are the real conspiracy theorist in all this ....that voter fraud didn't exist enough to affect the election.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> On January 6, Biden will be voted Predident Elect.
> There will be no uprising, no violence, no martial law, no insurection act.
> 
> Life will go on, the conspiracy theorists will continue doing what they do.
> And the Republican plan for 2024 will begin to be developed.


I really really hope you are right!! I would be 100% satisfied with Biden being Predident Elect!!! Praise be!!


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> I have come to believe that you are the real conspiracy theorist in all this ....that voter fraud didn't exist enough to affect the election.


Most people find what they seek; whether it's there or not, whether it's real or not.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> On January 6, Biden will be voted Predident Elect.
> There will be no uprising, no violence, no martial law, no insurection act.
> 
> Life will go on, the conspiracy theorists will continue doing what they do.
> And the Republican plan for 2024 will begin to be developed.


I'm not willing to make bold predictions, but I think this guy sums it up.

https://noqreport.com/2021/01/01/th...-media-puppets-are-panicking-about-january-6/

The main points:



> If at least one Senator and one Representative object to a state's electors, the two chambers are supposed to debate the issue. These debates represent the first opportunity for tens of millions of Americans to hear the evidence. Like I said, those of us who are in the bubble have seen enough to make us believe with 100% certainty that the election was stolen, but we're a tiny minority. On January 6th, the floodgates of information and evidence will be opened to a wide audience. Mainstream media outlets will not be able to avoid coverage despite covering up for voter fraud allegations incessantly for two months. That's not to say they won't try to keep it all hidden, but the objections on January 6th will prompt a whole lot of people to seek further information. Millions will finally be exposed to the truth, even if only some of it.
> 
> If this wasn't the case, none of the aforementioned groups would be panicking. From a practical perspective, neither Pelosi nor McConnell have any fears of a majority in either chamber siding against the Biden electors. Sasse and Kinsinger are committing political suicide speaking out against something they both know has very little chance of succeeding. And as for mainstream media, they should be having fun ignoring people like Senator Josh Hawley or Congressman Mo Brooks. Instead, they're gaslighting them and all of us. If they do not fear the results, then they must be panicking over the revelations that will come from this and the widened audience who will be hearing about it all for the first time.


The fraud will be revealed to Americans who haven't gone beyond what the MSM (including FNC) have told them.

At the end of the day, not enough political patriots will stand up for the Constitution and will let the fraudulent election stand.

The hope is that enough people will NOW pay attention, witness the travesty, and remember this. Hold the MSM accountable for their culpability starting now, and hold the vile scum in D.C. accountable in 2024.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Robie said:


> I have come to believe that you are the real conspiracy theorist in all this ....that voter fraud didn't exist enough to affect the election.


No, I've just become totally jaded by the sum total of my life experiences.
You will, too, in a few more years.

Big Government is evil. The Founding Fathers could see this coming, as they knew the base instincts of those who desire power. They wrote the Constitution in a way they thought could contain this. But, we failed them. The American People willingly allowed corruption to flourish by voting for more of the same.

On January 6, those who have never been screwed by the US government will begin to see the truth in the old army acronym BOHICA.
Bend Over Here It Comes Again.

I am only one man, there is nothing I can do to change the outcome. I excersized my Constitutional duty and voted for the most conservative candidates at all levels of the ballot. Just as I have done in every election since 1972.


----------



## MountainGirl

Denton said:


> I'm not willing to make bold predictions, but I think this guy sums it up.
> 
> https://noqreport.com/2021/01/01/th...-media-puppets-are-panicking-about-january-6/
> 
> The main points:
> 
> The fraud will be revealed to Americans who haven't gone beyond what the MSM (including FNC) have told them.
> 
> At the end of the day, not enough political patriots will stand up for the Constitution and will let the fraudulent election stand.
> 
> *The hope is that enough people will NOW pay attention, witness the travesty, and remember this. Hold the MSM accountable for their culpability starting now, and hold the vile scum in D.C. accountable in 2024*.


I hope so, too. 
Sadly what will likely happen is MSM will only broadcast those parts that support their side and none of the evidence presented; the video clips of the evidence that would be posted on FB and YouTube will be deleted/banned; censorship is almost complete now. 
Thanks for posting that link, I think he's got it nailed as well


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> I hope so, too.
> Sadly what will likely happen is MSM will only broadcast those parts that support their side and none of the evidence presented; the video clips of the evidence that would be posted on FB and YouTube will be deleted/banned; censorship is almost complete now.
> Thanks for posting that link, I think he's got it nailed as well


I think you are right. Most people can't even find C-SPAN.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, I've just become totally jaded by the sum total of my life experiences.
> You will, too, in a few more years.
> 
> Big Government is evil. The Founding Fathers could see this coming, as they knew the base instincts of those who desire power. They wrote the Constitution in a way they thought could contain this. But, we failed them. The American People willingly allowed corruption to flourish by voting for more of the same.
> 
> On January 6, those who have never been screwed by the US government will begin to see the truth in the old army acronym BOHICA.
> Bend Over Here It Comes Again.
> 
> I am only one man, there is nothing I can do to change the outcome. I excersized my Constitutional duty and voted for the most conservative candidates at all levels of the ballot. Just as I have done in every election since 1972.


I understand how you feel and why you feel that way. As for me, I'm holding on to hope until it's over. Like I said previously, it's not going to be long from now either way.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Bigfoot63

look to your history people, Hitler did not come to power by way of the Iron fist... he first came as a very likable and welcomed savior.
smooth talker and told the people what they wanted to hear. by the time it was too late , it was too late! we ARE fast approaching 
that point if not standing on the edge of the cliff. i am not sure what to think of the VP, at this point but i never was able to trust him completely.
until the libtard voters pull their collective heads out of their arses, and start hiring new representation, things will never change... APATHY!
i do not understand how you can complain about an issue and then when you have the power to change it, you do the same thing and expect a different result... oh wait that is insanity.
JMHO


----------



## KUSA

Trump seems to trust Pence. I will too until he gives me reason not to. Again, it will only be a few days to find out.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bend Over Here It Comes Again.
> 
> I am only one man, there is nothing I can do to change the outcome. I excersized my Constitutional duty and voted for the most conservative candidates at all levels of the ballot. Just as I have done in every election since 1972.


I typed a series of questions for you in reply to this, but decided to just delete them and wish you well. Have a Happy New Year, RPD!! I hope we all prosper and flourish in 2021. Trust in the Good Lord and keep the flame burning!


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> Trump seems to trust Pence. I will too until he gives me reason not to. Again, it will only be a few days to find out.


Problem is, Trump has trusted a lot of people who turned out not to be our friends.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...ral-college-count/ar-BB1cog0N?ocid=uxbndlbing

Seems Pence doesn't want to get involved.


----------



## KUSA

Denton said:


> Problem is, Trump has trusted a lot of people who turned out not to be our friends.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...ral-college-count/ar-BB1cog0N?ocid=uxbndlbing
> 
> Seems Pence doesn't want to get involved.


If I were Pence, I would follow the art of war and make the enemy think I was going to do the opposite of what I was actually planning on doing. I'm sure he doesn't want to experience an unfortunate accident before the 6th.


----------



## Robie

Good point.

If he's learned anything from Trump, that would be one key thing to learn.


----------



## KUSA




----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


>


It's picking up steam.
Now, over 100 Republican House members have signed on to disputing the election on Jan 6, along with one Senator.
Will it gain traction, or be dismissed by McConnel and Pence?

Contrary to the beliefs of some here, I would like to see Biden nullified and sent back to Maryland.
I just don't know if I can muster enough hope that good will prevail over evil.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's picking up steam.
> Now, over 100 Republican House members have signed on to disputing the election on Jan 6, along with one Senator.
> Will it gain traction, or be dismissed by McConnel and Pence?
> 
> Contrary to the beliefs of some here, I would like to see Biden nullified and sent back to Maryland.
> I just don't know if I can muster enough hope that good will prevail over evil.


I get you now RPD. You are a good guy. I wondered about that for a while but now I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Smitty901

The left knows the election was a fraud. A good number of the right do to. The courts all know it was a fraud. But here we are again . If you aint cheating you aint trying. Winning is all the counts no madder how you get there.


----------



## KUSA

What the f*ck is up with this?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

totally coincidental, but at this very moment, blasting in my headphones, is Molly Hatchet, "Flirtin' With Disaster."


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> I get you now RPD. You are a good guy. I wondered about that for a while but now I know where you're coming from.


I always try to be, in real life.
Some here know me, I hope they would say the same thing.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> totally coincidental, but at this very moment, blasting in my headphones, is Molly Hatchet, "Flirtin' With Disaster."


You have to be a good guy if you're listening to that song!


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> I always try to be, in real life.
> Some here know me, I hope they would say the same thing.


Can't speak for others, but I would. Without hesitation.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> What the f*ck is up with this?


Diversion would be my guess. 
And my adrenaline just went up a point.


----------



## Denton

Twitter accounts. Verification is everything


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I always try to be, in real life.
> Some here know me, I hope they would say the same thing.


Absolutely! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's picking up steam.
> Now, over 100 Republican House members have signed on to disputing the election on Jan 6, along with one Senator.
> Will it gain traction, or be dismissed by McConnel and Pence?
> 
> Contrary to the beliefs of some here, I would like to see Biden nullified and sent back to Maryland.
> I just don't know if I can muster enough hope that good will prevail over evil.


I am right there with ya RPD. I would love to be pleasantly surprised but I don't see any of this coming to fruition. I think at this point it's more wishful thinking then reality. Hope I am wrong but in the mean time, I am preparing for 4 very long years of Joe and the Ho. Not entirely convinced this country survives as we know it beyond 2024


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> I am right there with ya RPD. I would love to be pleasantly surprised but I don't see any of this coming to fruition. I think at this point it more wishful thinking then reality. Hope I am wrong but in the mean time, I am preparing for very long 4 years of Joe and the Ho. Not entirely convinced this country survives as we know it beyond 2024


I'm with ya there. Especially if the left takes the Senate, I don't think we'll survive to 2024. The Great Reset will already be in play.


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> I'm with ya there. Especially if the left takes the Senate, I don't think we'll survive to 2024. The Great Reset will already be in play.


I agree if the GOP loses the Senate, the road to recovery may not be possible. Could it be the opportunity for a more moderate political party to rise up and be formidable?


----------



## Steve40th

DJT could start the Patriot party


----------



## Robie

There are now more than 140 republican house members and 40+ republican senators willing to question the vote on Jan 6th. That's a pretty big deal.

This is a letter a few of the senators wrote today.



January 2, 2021

WASHINGTON, D.C. - U.S. Senators Ted Cruz (R-Texas), Ron Johnson (R-Wis.), James Lankford (R-Okla.), Steve Daines (R-Mont.), John Kennedy (R-La.), Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.), and Mike Braun (R-Ind.), and Senators-Elect Cynthia Lummis (R-Wyo.), Roger Marshall (R-Kan.), Bill Hagerty (R-Tenn.), and Tommy Tuberville (R-Ala.) issued the following statement in advance of the Electoral College certification process on January 6, 2021:

"America is a Republic whose leaders are chosen in democratic elections. Those elections, in turn, must comply with the Constitution and with federal and state law.

"When the voters fairly decide an election, pursuant to the rule of law, the losing candidate should acknowledge and respect the legitimacy of that election. And, if the voters choose to elect a new office-holder, our Nation should have a peaceful transfer of power.

"The election of 2020, like the election of 2016, was hard fought and, in many swing states, narrowly decided. The 2020 election, however, featured unprecedented allegations of voter fraud, violations and lax enforcement of election law, and other voting irregularities.

"Voter fraud has posed a persistent challenge in our elections, although its breadth and scope are disputed. By any measure, the allegations of fraud and irregularities in the 2020 election exceed any in our lifetimes.

"And those allegations are not believed just by one individual candidate. Instead, they are widespread. Reuters/Ipsos polling, tragically, shows that 39% of Americans believe ‘the election was rigged.' That belief is held by Republicans (67%), Democrats (17%), and Independents (31%).

"Some Members of Congress disagree with that assessment, as do many members of the media.

"But, whether or not our elected officials or journalists believe it, that deep distrust of our democratic processes will not magically disappear. It should concern us all. And it poses an ongoing threat to the legitimacy of any subsequent administrations.

"Ideally, the courts would have heard evidence and resolved these claims of serious election fraud. Twice, the Supreme Court had the opportunity to do so; twice, the Court declined.

"On January 6, it is incumbent on Congress to vote on whether to certify the 2020 election results. That vote is the lone constitutional power remaining to consider and force resolution of the multiple allegations of serious voter fraud.

"At that quadrennial joint session, there is long precedent of Democratic Members of Congress raising objections to presidential election results, as they did in 1969, 2001, 2005, and 2017. And, in both 1969 and 2005, a Democratic Senator joined with a Democratic House Member in forcing votes in both houses on whether to accept the presidential electors being challenged.

"The most direct precedent on this question arose in 1877, following serious allegations of fraud and illegal conduct in the Hayes-Tilden presidential race. Specifically, the elections in three states-Florida, Louisiana, and South Carolina-were alleged to have been conducted illegally.

"In 1877, Congress did not ignore those allegations, nor did the media simply dismiss those raising them as radicals trying to undermine democracy. Instead, Congress appointed an Electoral Commission-consisting of five Senators, five House Members, and five Supreme Court Justices-to consider and resolve the disputed returns.

"We should follow that precedent. To wit, Congress should immediately appoint an Electoral Commission, with full investigatory and fact-finding authority, to conduct an emergency 10-day audit of the election returns in the disputed states. Once completed, individual states would evaluate the Commission's findings and could convene a special legislative session to certify a change in their vote, if needed.

"Accordingly, we intend to vote on January 6 to reject the electors from disputed states as not ‘regularly given' and ‘lawfully certified' (the statutory requisite), unless and until that emergency 10-day audit is completed.

"We are not naïve. We fully expect most if not all Democrats, and perhaps more than a few Republicans, to vote otherwise. But support of election integrity should not be a partisan issue. A fair and credible audit-conducted expeditiously and completed well before January 20-would dramatically improve Americans' faith in our electoral process and would significantly enhance the legitimacy of whoever becomes our next President. We owe that to the People.

"These are matters worthy of the Congress, and entrusted to us to defend. We do not take this action lightly. We are acting not to thwart the democratic process, but rather to protect it. And every one of us should act together to ensure that the election was lawfully conducted under the Constitution and to do everything we can to restore faith in our Democracy."


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> I agree if the GOP loses the Senate, the road to recovery may not be possible. Could it be the opportunity for a more moderate political party to rise up and be formidable?


I remember reading somewhere a prediction that out of this chaos will rise a new formidable party, one of and for the people. One can only hope.

Quite a while back, I gave up on a political affiliation. I am a Constitutional conservative. When the republicans had the majority, they accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## MountainGirl

Steve40th said:


> DJT could start the Patriot party


Or take the helm of the Libertarian Party.

("Patriot Party" has some baggage)

@A Watchman whatcha think?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> Or take the helm of the Libertarian Party.
> 
> ("Patriot Party" has some baggage)
> 
> @A Watchman whatcha think?


I'd be all in on that.


----------



## Steve40th

This is their battle of Athens


----------



## KUSA

Whatever party it is, it needs to be free from corrupted people. That’s the hard part to figure out.


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> There are now more than 140 republican house members and 40+ republican senators willing to question the vote on Jan 6th. That's a pretty big deal.
> 
> This is a letter a few of the senators wrote today.
> 
> January 2, 2021
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - U.S. Senators Ted Cruz (R-Texas), Ron Johnson (R-Wis.), James Lankford (R-Okla.), Steve Daines (R-Mont.), John Kennedy (R-La.), Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.), and Mike Braun (R-Ind.), and Senators-Elect Cynthia Lummis (R-Wyo.), Roger Marshall (R-Kan.), Bill Hagerty (R-Tenn.), and Tommy Tuberville (R-Ala.) issued the following statement in advance of the Electoral College certification process on January 6, 2021:
> 
> "America is a Republic whose leaders are chosen in democratic elections. Those elections, in turn, must comply with the Constitution and with federal and state law.
> 
> "When the voters fairly decide an election, pursuant to the rule of law, the losing candidate should acknowledge and respect the legitimacy of that election. And, if the voters choose to elect a new office-holder, our Nation should have a peaceful transfer of power.
> 
> "The election of 2020, like the election of 2016, was hard fought and, in many swing states, narrowly decided. The 2020 election, however, featured unprecedented allegations of voter fraud, violations and lax enforcement of election law, and other voting irregularities.
> 
> "Voter fraud has posed a persistent challenge in our elections, although its breadth and scope are disputed. By any measure, the allegations of fraud and irregularities in the 2020 election exceed any in our lifetimes.
> 
> "And those allegations are not believed just by one individual candidate. Instead, they are widespread. Reuters/Ipsos polling, tragically, shows that 39% of Americans believe 'the election was rigged.' That belief is held by Republicans (67%), Democrats (17%), and Independents (31%).
> 
> "Some Members of Congress disagree with that assessment, as do many members of the media.
> 
> "But, whether or not our elected officials or journalists believe it, that deep distrust of our democratic processes will not magically disappear. It should concern us all. And it poses an ongoing threat to the legitimacy of any subsequent administrations.
> 
> "Ideally, the courts would have heard evidence and resolved these claims of serious election fraud. Twice, the Supreme Court had the opportunity to do so; twice, the Court declined.
> 
> "On January 6, it is incumbent on Congress to vote on whether to certify the 2020 election results. That vote is the lone constitutional power remaining to consider and force resolution of the multiple allegations of serious voter fraud.
> 
> "At that quadrennial joint session, there is long precedent of Democratic Members of Congress raising objections to presidential election results, as they did in 1969, 2001, 2005, and 2017. And, in both 1969 and 2005, a Democratic Senator joined with a Democratic House Member in forcing votes in both houses on whether to accept the presidential electors being challenged.
> 
> "The most direct precedent on this question arose in 1877, following serious allegations of fraud and illegal conduct in the Hayes-Tilden presidential race. Specifically, the elections in three states-Florida, Louisiana, and South Carolina-were alleged to have been conducted illegally.
> 
> "In 1877, Congress did not ignore those allegations, nor did the media simply dismiss those raising them as radicals trying to undermine democracy. Instead, Congress appointed an Electoral Commission-consisting of five Senators, five House Members, and five Supreme Court Justices-to consider and resolve the disputed returns.
> 
> "We should follow that precedent. To wit, Congress should immediately appoint an Electoral Commission, with full investigatory and fact-finding authority, to conduct an emergency 10-day audit of the election returns in the disputed states. Once completed, individual states would evaluate the Commission's findings and could convene a special legislative session to certify a change in their vote, if needed.
> 
> "Accordingly, we intend to vote on January 6 to reject the electors from disputed states as not 'regularly given' and 'lawfully certified' (the statutory requisite), unless and until that emergency 10-day audit is completed.
> 
> "We are not naïve. We fully expect most if not all Democrats, and perhaps more than a few Republicans, to vote otherwise. But support of election integrity should not be a partisan issue. A fair and credible audit-conducted expeditiously and completed well before January 20-would dramatically improve Americans' faith in our electoral process and would significantly enhance the legitimacy of whoever becomes our next President. We owe that to the People.
> 
> "These are matters worthy of the Congress, and entrusted to us to defend. We do not take this action lightly. We are acting not to thwart the democratic process, but rather to protect it. And every one of us should act together to ensure that the election was lawfully conducted under the Constitution and to do everything we can to restore faith in our Democracy."


I see you read the Epoch times as well.


----------



## A Watchman

MountainGirl said:


> Or take the helm of the Libertarian Party.
> 
> ("Patriot Party" has some baggage)
> 
> @A Watchman whatcha think?


This once-great Republic demands it. I long ago considered the GOP part of the political institution known as the 'swamp". I consider myself a constitutionalist, this just might be what the Dr ordered. Perhaps some good could come out of this mess.


----------



## Robie

inceptor said:


> I remember reading somewhere a prediction that out of this chaos will rise a new formidable party, one of and for the people. One can only hope.
> 
> Quite a while back, I gave up on a political affiliation. I am a Constitutional conservative. When the republicans had the majority, they accomplished absolutely nothing.


I think in order for that to happen, some people will have to suffer death and destruction.
Politicians will have to be arrested and jailed. Antifa and blm members will have to be arrested or shot.

A little "forceful nudging" of making people behave is way past overdue.


----------



## jimcosta

Several days ago Dr. Jerome Corsi founded the *MAGA Party.*


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> I think in order for that to happen, some people will have to suffer death and destruction.
> Politicians will have to be arrested and jailed. Antifa and blm members will have to be arrested or shot.
> 
> A little "forceful nudging" of making people behave is way past overdue.


I like the way you talk.


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Greg and the Electric Light Ceremony.*

I had a law professor in Criminal Constitutional Questions that gave us a good hint on how to approach our case studies. One student suggested one case was dealing with a real minutia issue just for a low level felony. Greg suggested we approach all cases as if our own life depended on the outcome.

As we were reassembling from a break Greg was asked his feelings on the death penalty. He said in law school he was dead set against it and had many arguments with fellow students over it.

Several years after graduation he received a summons to appear at a Electric Light Ceremony. He was repulsed by the thought of it and made phone calls to get out of it.

He discovered that under Florida BAR rules attorneys must act as witnesses if so summoned. He also found out a fellow law student he used to argue with was now a state employee administering paroles and the death penalty. In Florida death is by electrocution.

He said he made it through the ordeal OK until he walked to his car, where he threw up. He continued stating that as disgusting as that was, over the years he has accepted that there are some heinous crimes that society must deal with in order to get past them. Therefore we was now in favor of the death penalty.

I share this now with you because a lot of speculation and questions are in the air about violence against the traitors and elite. In my opinion society will be so shocked and sickened when they realize what has been done to us that society will demand that cleansing violence, like it has to vomit it up to get rid of it. The very act of vomiting will be soothing to the mind after that.

So we can talk about forgiveness and reconciliation processes where perps confess and are then free and it all sounds so nice and civilized. But there will be that rumbling and bad taste in the mouths that will have to come up and the sooner the better. If the authorities can't do it quickly I feel vigilantes will, as they must* to be human again.*


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'd be all in on that.


So would I.

And - the Libertarian Party already has a fairly good network set up, regional offices, etc. A good option for conservatives.


----------



## KUSA

The STORM By: Candace Owens January 1, 2021

At the moment, POTUS is sitting on a stack of Trump cards that he's just waiting to unleash...a royal flush!

He has court cases that will go to the Supreme Court and thanks to the Texas case, he's now aware of how to file them properly...under article 3, not 2...so the SCOTUS will be forced to listen.....

He now has the DNI report.

Barr stepped down and can now be a witness.....he did his job.

Durham is special counsel and can prosecute, in any state....

He's letting civil, criminal and federal courts fail to handle the situation properly.....so he can use military tribunals. He has ALL the data from the NSA, the Kraken supercomputer, the Alice supercomputer, and likely many more computers, unknown to us....

He has the dueling electors from 7 state legislatures. He has VP Pence, as the final arbiter of which ballots to accept.....

He has the Insurrection Act, the NDAA, the national emergency, the 14th amendment, the 2018 executive order, the 2017 very first EO, the Patriot Act, the FISA warrants, the Declassification of everything, people swearing affidavits by the 1000s.

He has all the statistical data being analyzed....along with the videos, emails, phone calls, and bank transfer statements.....showing the coordination of the coup d'etat....

He has RICO and he has the crimes against humanity videos....

Wikileaks just dropped extensive information and Assange will be pardoned. Assange can then openly discuss the murder of Seth Rich....

Now that the governors and secretary of states certified and Biden accepted....they each committed and knowingly agreed to acts of Treason....

Solar Winds was literally just raided and Dominion is closing down, as well. He has the CIA servers, used to change dominion machine votes from Trump to Biden...and he will soon have access to the actual machines, themselves....

He baited the Deep State into staying in DC, so they can be arrested....

Biden hasn't accepted any transition money and Harris has still not given up her seat on the senate....

The military has infiltrated Antifa and BLM. He has all their financial records....

He knows which politicians took Chinese and Soros money....both Republican and Democrat....

He positioned Christopher Miller as secretary of defense and Ezra-Cohen Watnick as assistant secretary of defense. He literally just wrote an executive order, regarding the military line of succession. Many suspect Watnick to be Q....

He is defunding the CIA. He just replaced Kissinger & Allbright on the National Security Advisory Board.....with men loyal to him....

The military has been flying planes, far more than usual, all over the country. The Navy just parked mega fleets on both coasts. The 82nd Airborne is preparing for an operation....which is the same group that General Flynn & AG Donoghue were enlisted.

Pieces are finally falling into place. POTUS has it all! He is just laying out the pieces and building the narrative. He knows he won and they committed Treason! He set a trap and they walked right in, without hesitation.

He gave the Deep State the chance to come clean and try to fix things.

They chose Treason!

They will all hang, as the result.

"Patriots are in control! Nothing can stop what's coming.".

https://www.resetus.us/post/the-storm-by-candace-owens-january-1-2021


----------



## Robie

jimcosta said:


> Several days ago Dr. Jerome Corsi founded the *MAGA Party.*


Actually, it was founded back in 2015 I think. Just in case Trump didnt get the nod, he could run as 3rd party.
I think now though it will grow, especially with the spineless republicans back.


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> The STORM By: Candace Owens January 1, 2021
> 
> At the moment, POTUS is sitting on a stack of Trump cards that he's just waiting to unleash...a royal flush!
> 
> He has court cases that will go to the Supreme Court and thanks to the Texas case, he's now aware of how to file them properly...under article 3, not 2...so the SCOTUS will be forced to listen.....
> 
> He now has the DNI report.
> 
> Barr stepped down and can now be a witness.....he did his job.
> 
> Durham is special counsel and can prosecute, in any state....
> 
> He's letting civil, criminal and federal courts fail to handle the situation properly.....so he can use military tribunals. He has ALL the data from the NSA, the Kraken supercomputer, the Alice supercomputer, and likely many more computers, unknown to us....
> 
> He has the dueling electors from 7 state legislatures. He has VP Pence, as the final arbiter of which ballots to accept.....
> 
> He has the Insurrection Act, the NDAA, the national emergency, the 14th amendment, the 2018 executive order, the 2017 very first EO, the Patriot Act, the FISA warrants, the Declassification of everything, people swearing affidavits by the 1000s.
> 
> He has all the statistical data being analyzed....along with the videos, emails, phone calls, and bank transfer statements.....showing the coordination of the coup d'etat....
> 
> He has RICO and he has the crimes against humanity videos....
> 
> Wikileaks just dropped extensive information and Assange will be pardoned. Assange can then openly discuss the murder of Seth Rich....
> 
> Now that the governors and secretary of states certified and Biden accepted....they each committed and knowingly agreed to acts of Treason....
> 
> Solar Winds was literally just raided and Dominion is closing down, as well. He has the CIA servers, used to change dominion machine votes from Trump to Biden...and he will soon have access to the actual machines, themselves....
> 
> He baited the Deep State into staying in DC, so they can be arrested....
> 
> Biden hasn't accepted any transition money and Harris has still not given up her seat on the senate....
> 
> The military has infiltrated Antifa and BLM. He has all their financial records....
> 
> He knows which politicians took Chinese and Soros money....both Republican and Democrat....
> 
> He positioned Christopher Miller as secretary of defense and Ezra-Cohen Watnick as assistant secretary of defense. He literally just wrote an executive order, regarding the military line of succession. Many suspect Watnick to be Q....
> 
> He is defunding the CIA. He just replaced Kissinger & Allbright on the National Security Advisory Board.....with men loyal to him....
> 
> The military has been flying planes, far more than usual, all over the country. The Navy just parked mega fleets on both coasts. The 82nd Airborne is preparing for an operation....which is the same group that General Flynn & AG Donoghue were enlisted.
> 
> Pieces are finally falling into place. POTUS has it all! He is just laying out the pieces and building the narrative. He knows he won and they committed Treason! He set a trap and they walked right in, without hesitation.
> 
> He gave the Deep State the chance to come clean and try to fix things.
> 
> They chose Treason!
> 
> They will all hang, as the result.
> 
> "Patriots are in control! Nothing can stop what's coming.".
> 
> https://www.resetus.us/post/the-storm-by-candace-owens-january-1-2021


That sounds as it should be yet, at this point, I'll be surprised if it happens. I hope so but I doubt it.


----------



## rstanek

Sooooo, I have a question, if on January 6th, Biden is given the green light, just what will actually happen besides everything we have been reading and hearing? don’t like being pessimistic but my guess it will be business as usual......convince me I’m wrong.....


----------



## Steve40th

rstanek said:


> Sooooo, I have a question, if on January 6th, Biden is given the green light, just what will actually happen besides everything we have been reading and hearing? don't like being pessimistic but my guess it will be business as usual......convince me I'm wrong.....


It will be business as usual. Some scuttle here and there.
But, if he doesnt get the green light........I am going to be surprised. I dont think anyone in DC can do anything about this train wreck.


----------



## MountainGirl

rstanek said:


> Sooooo, I have a question, if on January 6th, Biden is given the green light, just what will actually happen besides everything we have been reading and hearing? don't like being pessimistic but my guess it will be business as usual......convince me I'm wrong.....


I don't think your question can be answered. 
Good news is... we won't have to wait long to find out.


----------



## KUSA

MountainGirl said:


> I don't think your question can be answered.
> Good news is... we won't have to wait long to find out.


You beat me to it.


----------



## inceptor

MountainGirl said:


> I don't think your question can be answered.
> Good news is... we won't have to wait long to find out.


A lot will depend on what happens in Georgia. If the Republicans lose then the left will take it as a free pass to do as they wish.

Not much should happen right after Biden gets in but one thing he did promise was a nationwide lock down. It could last 2-12 months. That will probably happen in February.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> You beat me to it.


Yer just tired from those long walks on the beach.


----------



## KUSA

MountainGirl said:


> Yer just tired from those long walks on the beach.


That and making love at midnight in the dunes of the Cape.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> That and making love at midnight in the dunes of the Cape.


Well, that explains the sand. :vs_blush:


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Well, that explains the sand. :vs_blush:


And the crabs.......:glasses:


----------



## MountainGirl

stevekozak said:


> And the crabs.......:glasses:


:vs_rightHere: :vs_shocked:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> A lot will depend on what happens in Georgia. If the Republicans lose then the left will take it as a free pass to do as they wish.
> 
> Not much should happen right after Biden gets in but one thing he did promise was a nationwide lock down. It could last 2-12 months. That will probably happen in February.


Biden has no Constitutional authority to impose a nationwide lock down, nor a nationwide mask mandate.
I'd like to see him try, and get slapped down by The Supremes.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden has no Constitutional authority to impose a nationwide lock down, nor a nationwide mask mandate.
> I'd like to see him try, and get slapped down by The Supremes.


SCOTUS has passed on their duties. As to being Constitutional, our Constitution has sustained so many cuts and bruises that I seriously doubt that a nationwide lock down will be not be put in place. After all "It's for our own good". That's what they have been telling us since the initial lock down to flatten the curve. What NY, MI, PA, CA and other states have done is unconstitutional. Yet they have gotten away with it. Actually being lauded as hero's to many.

Damn I hope you're right but I seriously doubt it. The new admin are globalists and are working hard to take us down.


----------



## jimcosta

*EXTREME WARNING! POLICE GOING ROGUE - PREPARING FOR CIVIL WAR - GET READY FOR A FIGHT*
11 Minute Video


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden has no Constitutional authority to impose a nationwide lock down, nor a nationwide mask mandate.
> I'd like to see him try, and get slapped down by The Supremes.


You are correct RPD

However, from the look of most of the sheep in this once great republic, most will welcome it with open arms...


----------



## MountainGirl

jimcosta said:


> *EXTREME WARNING! POLICE GOING ROGUE - PREPARING FOR CIVIL WAR - GET READY FOR A FIGHT*
> 11 Minute Video


Watched 8 of the 11 minutes. 
This is just another bullshit attempt to stoke up fear.


----------



## Prepared One

We all know when you chose between two devils your going to get the business end of the pitchfork one way or the other. I love the idea of a third party but I don't give it much of a chance, the other two cartels are too entrenched. 

Sadly, I don't believe this system will be fixed by elections. We can't look to the courts for relief. The constitution is a joke to Pelosi and her ilk, only invoking it when it suits their agenda. The elections are now fixed and sanctioned by the courts so any third party candidate will not see the light of day, much less a shot at the White House. The socialists have the playbook and they now know it works.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> Watched 8 of the 11 minutes.
> This is just another bullshit attempt to stoke up fear.


I made it to the 2:02 mark.
This is not the reality I see in my surroundings.
Granted, I do not live in a big, or even small, city.

I suppose there will be some people who get all wound up watching videos like this, however I'm not one of them.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

MountainGirl said:


> Watched 8 of the 11 minutes.
> This is just another bullshit attempt to stoke up fear.


Sad that most everything is based on scare tactics, Covid, help, I've fallen and can't get up-buy life alert, what if your car breaks down- buy repair coverage,etc.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Fear seems to be the ultimate motivator for business and government to get you to do one thing or another.


----------



## MountainGirl

1skrewsloose said:


> Sad that most everything is based on scare tactics, Covid, help, I've fallen and can't get up-buy life alert, what if your car breaks down- buy repair coverage,etc.


Oh no Skrewy! Did you let your vehicle warranty expire? :vs_shocked:
We've been urgently trying to contact you!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

What if all young boys heeded their mother's warning about BB guns, "You'll put your eye out with that thing".

How many gun owners would there be now?

no response needed or anticipated.


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> We all know when you chose between two devils your going to get the business end of the pitchfork one way or the other. I love the idea of a third party but I don't give it much of a chance, the other two cartels are too entrenched.
> 
> Sadly, I don't believe this system will be fixed by elections. We can't look to the courts for relief. The constitution is a joke to Pelosi and her ilk, only invoking it when it suits their agenda. The elections are now fixed and sanctioned by the courts so any third party candidate will not see the light of day, much less a shot at the White House. The socialists have the playbook and they now know it works.


 We have seen our last election. They got away with wide open cheating it will now be the nor for generations.


----------



## Prepared One

MountainGirl said:


> Watched 8 of the 11 minutes.
> This is just another bullshit attempt to stoke up fear.


The sheeple, as of now, this minute, over this election, are not going to rise up. As long as they have food in their refrigerator, their TV's work, their lights come on, and their Cell Phones connect, they will do nothing. Not that the socialist now in power won't bring it to a boiling point sooner or later.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> The sheeple, as of now, this minute, over this election, are not going to rise up. As long as they have food in their refrigerator, their TV's work, their lights come on, and their Cell Phones connect, they will do nothing. Not that the socialist now in power won't bring it to a boiling point sooner or later.


I'm not so sure. Remember that the revolution against the British was done by a small amount of the population.

Add to that fact what Antifa and BLM have accomplished so far. They have promised to expand the love they share. I don't think some will put up with it when it comes to their town. Even as liberal as Houston and Dallas are, that crap will go over like a lead balloon.

Now Austin, most of the population will join in the rioting, burning and looting then complain they have nothing after it's burnt down. It will be our fault ya know.

No, I expect to see the hardcore left expand their autonomous zones. They've been given a free hand so far. It will take effort to dampen their enthusiasm.


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> We have seen our last election. They got away with wide open cheating it will now be the nor for generations.


I realize that you have given up all hope and I absolutely understand why. However, it's not exactly over yet. It will be soon though. We'll see if you are right. I hope you aren't.


----------



## Robie

Not sure if I posted this here or not.

January 6th...explained.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345604625345490944


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> Not sure if I posted this here or not.
> 
> January 6th...explained.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345604625345490944


Excellent Robie, thanks much for posting it !!!!!


----------



## jimcosta

*3439, Biden Has Cancelled Inaugural Parade,* [Must See]

By Bill Still 11 Minute Video


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> I realize that you have given up all hope and I absolutely understand why. However, it's not exactly over yet. It will be soon though. We'll see if you are right. I hope you aren't.


 No we have to go through hell to come back out of it. realist.


----------



## KUSA

Smitty901 said:


> No we have to go through hell to come back out of it. realist.


Hell aka 2020. We're about to come out. When you see it, you will believe it.


----------



## Steve40th

According to the video, there will be a nationwide briefing, televised to show the issues within the election. 
Besides TV, where else is this going to be viewed and heard?


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> Hell aka 2020. We're about to come out. When you see it, you will believe it.


Buckle up, buttercup. The shoot is open and the ride is just beginning.


----------



## Chiefster23

I suspect the nationwide briefing will only be televised if the national networks decide to cover it. How much you want to bet they skip it? Same for the major print and on line news outlets. If everyone just ignores it, the sheep will never know what is revealed.


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> Hell aka 2020. We're about to come out. When you see it, you will believe it.


 No one more than I hope your are right. 3% of us will not carry the day. And right now that is about all that will do anything. Heck you can't even get conservatives to vote. They talk crap then at the last minute don;t vote or given in thinking they will get free healthcare. And no new taxes. They fall for it almost every time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Chiefster23 said:


> I suspect the nationwide briefing will only be televised if the national networks decide to cover it. How much you want to bet they skip it? Same for the major print and on line news outlets. If everyone just ignores it, the sheep will never know what is revealed.


And there it is. Exactly.
CNN, NBC, CBS, ABC will not televise one second of it, they will not mention it.
And the vast majority of Americans will know nothing about it. Because that is where the vast majority of Americans get their news.


----------



## Robie

It's up to places like this to make sure the word gets out, regardless of how it goes.

I feel pretty sure it will be on a few platforms.


----------



## KUSA

Chiefster23 said:


> I suspect the nationwide briefing will only be televised if the national networks decide to cover it. How much you want to bet they skip it? Same for the major print and on line news outlets. If everyone just ignores it, the sheep will never know what is revealed.


It won't be suppressed for long. When slow joe concedes to avoid jail time, they will televise it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> It won't be suppressed for long. When slow joe concedes to avoid jail time, they will televise it.


I really, really want to believe.
But I've been kicked in the teeth enough, been shat on by the government enough, that all I can do is hope.
And pray for God's will to be done.


----------



## Steve40th

Maybe he will, Joe , will get a briefing prior to the inauguration.. And, if awake or WOKE, he realizes shit will be real bad, real quick. Trump will pardon him on the spot, or, go to jail joe..
I really cant see arrogant sleepy Joe understanding his fate if told what evidence they have.. He may just be Joe and go forward denying anything ever happened.
I do know this, I will be home by 1300 to watch whatever streaming network will show the briefing. 
Can Trump take over the stations via FCC?


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> It won't be suppressed for long. When slow joe concedes to avoid jail time, they will televise it.


In this day and age where money talks and bs walks, I'm betting on the money. Money has been able to whitewash this whole election. What makes you think they won't? They never argued about the corrupt vote, their statement was it's certified so it's too late for you to do anything about it.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> I really, really want to believe.
> But I've been kicked in the teeth enough, been shat on by the government enough, that all I can do is hope.
> And pray for God's will to be done.


All I ask from you is that you keep the hope up and pray your ass off.


----------



## KUSA

inceptor said:


> In this day and age where money talks and bs walks, I'm betting on the money. Money has been able to whitewash this whole election. What makes you think they won't? They never argued about the corrupt vote, their statement was it's certified so it's too late for you to do anything about it.


I have a feeling that enough good people have taken notice that this will not be able to be washed away like that. I think some people will hang before it's all over.


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> I have a feeling that enough good people have taken notice that this will not be able to be washed away like that. I think some people will hang before it's all over.


I do hope you are correct in your assessment but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Bigfoot63

please keep the faith and never stop praying. god will win no matter what happens in the interim.
I only hope the "good guys " have not duped us as well. hard to tell anymore who is telling the
truth. my biggest fear is that the two sides won't be happy until this whole thing ends up
in an all out civil war in the streets. now I know my history and I'm not wimping out, some times
blood has to be shed in order to correct what is wrong. I do feel that if this kicks off bad... there 
will be enough who will rise up and do what needs be done. unfortunately, you are all correct
about the future of the many being in the hands of the few.
been that way throughout history.
stay strong, keep praying, and stay safe friends.


----------



## KUSA

inceptor said:


> I do hope you are correct in your assessment but I'm not holding my breath.


Use your breath for prayer.


----------



## MountainGirl

Smitty901 said:


> No one more than I hope your are right.* 3% of us will not carry the day*. And right now that is about all that will do anything. Heck you can't even get conservatives to vote. They talk crap then at the last minute don;t vote or given in thinking they will get free healthcare. And no new taxes. They fall for it almost every time.


We will carry the night.


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> Use your breath for prayer.


I do...... daily.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I wish Trump would stay quiet for a change.
It is all over the various news sites today about his hour long phone call to the Georgia Secretary of State pressuring him to overturn votes that were credited to Biden.


----------



## jimcosta

Have you considered that he might be trying to prevent a war?


----------



## TenMileHunter

Bigfoot63 said:


> please keep the faith and never stop praying. god will win no matter what happens in the interim.
> I only hope the "good guys " have not duped us as well. hard to tell anymore who is telling the
> truth. my biggest fear is that the two sides won't be happy until this whole thing ends up
> in an all out civil war in the streets. now I know my history and I'm not wimping out, some times
> blood has to be shed in order to correct what is wrong. I do feel that if this kicks off bad... there
> will be enough who will rise up and do what needs be done. unfortunately, you are all correct
> about the future of the many being in the hands of the few.
> been that way throughout history.
> stay strong, keep praying, and stay safe friends.


Great post Bigfoot...
There is power in prayer.

TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wish Trump would stay quiet for a change.
> It is all over the various news sites today about his hour long phone call to the Georgia Secretary of State pressuring him to overturn votes that were credited to Biden.


What did Trump say that was wrong? Transcript below per CNN.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/03/politics/trump-brad-raffensperger-phone-call-transcript/index.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy

KUSA said:


> What did Trump say that was wrong? Transcript below per CNN.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/03/politics/trump-brad-raffensperger-phone-call-transcript/index.html


The news outlets are blowing it all out of porportion, just as expected.
To further polute the publics minds against Trump and his supporters.
I just feel that since whatever he says about anything under the sun will be twisted and spun, at this point silence from him would be better.

AND, who leaked the tape? That buzzard shot be terminated on the spot.


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> The news outlets are blowing it all out of porportion, just as expected.
> To further polute the publics minds against Trump and his supporters.
> I just feel that since whatever he says about anything under the sun will be twisted and spun, at this point silence from him would be better.
> 
> AND, who leaked the tape? That buzzard shot be terminated on the spot.


The headlines are very misleading and tantamount to a straight up lie.


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> The headlines are very misleading and tantamount to a straight up lie.


Doesn't matter. Those who get their information from the TV or Fakebook won't fact check.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wish Trump would stay quiet for a change.
> It is all over the various news sites today about his hour long phone call to the Georgia Secretary of State pressuring him to overturn votes that were credited to Biden.


I think that President guy should never say anything. About anything. Can't imagine that the leader of the free-world should ever need to talk. Better to just not say anything at all. Maybe even just cut his tongue out to be safe. Can't have leaders leading. It might be mistaken for something good.


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> The news outlets are blowing it all out of porportion, just as expected.
> To further polute the publics minds against Trump and his supporters.
> I just feel that since whatever he says about anything under the sun will be twisted and spun, at this point silence from him would be better.
> 
> AND, who leaked the tape? That buzzard shot be terminated on the spot.


Might be Trump leaked the nothing-burger himself. :tango_face_wink:

He's a master at playing the media and his team is tossing out a bso diversion every couple days. (bso = bright shiny object). 
The last one was LinWood's tweet 2 days ago about hoping Pence fired/arrested LOL


----------



## MountainGirl

@stevekozak - gawd yer like a gnat on that banana, lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> @stevekozak - gawd yer like a gnat on that banana, lol.


Are you sure you're not from The South?


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> @stevekozak - gawd yer like a gnat on that banana, lol.


Well, that banana is a little, lets say "overly ripe". :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Robie

> President Trump Files Two Lawsuits Against Dirty Georgia Secretary of State Raffensperger for Leaking Confidential Litigation Call


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...sperger-leaking-confidential-litigation-call/


----------



## MountainGirl

rice paddy daddy said:


> Are you sure you're not from The South?


Pretty sure, lol. But I did spend '74-75 at McClellan and Rucker. :vs_cool:


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...sperger-leaking-confidential-litigation-call/


Thanks Robie. My guess was not valid. lain:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

MountainGirl said:


> Pretty sure, lol. But I did spend '78-79 at McClellan and Rucker. :vs_cool:


I didn't know you were a vet! :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## MountainGirl

I am. And I corrected the dates after you quoted my post. 
Seems my coconut is a little soft tonight. :vs_wave:


----------



## KUSA

Robie said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...sperger-leaking-confidential-litigation-call/


Listen to this. Trump put them on notice and told them they are committing crimes.


----------



## Chiefster23

It amazes me how all these whitehouse leaks go unpunished.


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> The headlines are very misleading and tantamount to a straight up lie.


 That seems to be normal now.


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> I'm not so sure. Remember that the revolution against the British was done by a small amount of the population.
> 
> Add to that fact what Antifa and BLM have accomplished so far. They have promised to expand the love they share. I don't think some will put up with it when it comes to their town. Even as liberal as Houston and Dallas are, that crap will go over like a lead balloon.
> 
> Now Austin, most of the population will join in the rioting, burning and looting then complain they have nothing after it's burnt down. It will be our fault ya know.
> 
> No, I expect to see the hardcore left expand their autonomous zones. They've been given a free hand so far. It will take effort to dampen their enthusiasm.


I agree to a certain extent. The harsh realities of what the sheeple have done have not sunk in yet. When Joe and the Ho start pushing the agenda hard I don't think we will have long to wait for the wheels to come off.


----------



## KUSA

Chiefster23 said:


> It amazes me how all these whitehouse leaks go unpunished.


I expect Trump knew that it would be leaked. Now it is public that he told them they are criminals.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> I expect Trump knew that it would be leaked. Now it is public that he told them they are criminals.


Maybe my earlier guess was valid after all.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## rstanek

Maybe he is warning these thugs to come clean, if not, you will go down.....maybe......


----------



## Robie

> According to reporter Jack Posobiec the White House is planning to refer Brad Raffensperger to Secret Service for investigation under national security grounds of the Espionage Act.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...r-secret-service-investigation-espionage-act/


----------



## jimcosta

*Jim's Rant For The Day. On Being Human, Again.*

I spent a lot of research time trying to determine the truth about the WWII Holocaust story.
It took me about three months to come to a conclusion and then go back and try to disprove my conclusion. 
But after that I could continue my life with the knowledge that I had decided the truth for myself. 
I was at peace then.

During that research I learned of a U. S. Army officer who was suddenly put in charge of freeing internment camp workers when his outfit was ordered to free them. 
This was not to be the first of nearly a thousand such camps to be liberated. 
By this time the Red Cross was prepared to help.

The officer was quite upset when their shipment of gift boxes arrived for the detainees, consisting of one set for the men and another set for the women. 
He first opened a female box and that was when he lost it. Among its contents was lipstick, brushes and combs, ribbons and small mirrors.
These were the last things starving suffering detainees needed!

After the camp was emptied his report stated that the gift boxes was the most important thing they needed to recover. 
He said that for the first time in a long time they felt human again, like individuals! Before they were just cattle.

This is what Covid-19 and being "Woke" is designed to do, to turn us into cattle; no longer being human and individuals. 
I truly believe we are about to snap out of this and go back to colorful clothing, a personal shade of lipstick, a huge gift smile for each other, 
and our birth culture telling us to have fish or Linguine Friday night with family.

Thank you Red Cross for the heads up.


----------



## Robie

> This is what Covid-19 and being "Woke" is designed to do, to turn us into cattle; no longer being human and individuals.
> I truly believe we are about to snap out of this and go back to colorful clothing, a personal shade of lipstick, a huge gift smile for each other,
> and our birth culture telling us to have fish or Linguine Friday night with family.


I'm a bit more pessimistic.

Ronald Reagan said:



> "Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free."


I believe that.

I'm 65...have watched carefully over the years the sociology of it all. I'm not real impressed.

My pessimism mostly comes from this:
If I was 45 and thought I had 30 more years left to live, I truthfully don't believe the 10 year olds of today will suddenly see the light, come to their senses and turn things around. You can't "right" something if you have no idea what's wrong. With every kids head and hands glued to some form of connected gadget from the moment they wake up until they go to sleep, "they" have taken control.

I think it's safe to assume more and more of these kids have little to no interest in their father's guns....don't need them around and will gladly give them up in return for....a little cash, which equals a new video game or latest TV. That's just one little area.

Take the asshat with the prayer yesterday in Congress, closing with Amen and Awoman.
Not many will think much of it. Not many will realize that Amen has nothing to do with male or female. Many will think...well, it's about time.
That's just a minor change in the scheme of things that helps...change this country and the world...for the worse.

I could go on forever. I won't.

Just an old man rambling. 
Now get off my lawn.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> I'm a bit more pessimistic.
> 
> Ronald Reagan said:
> 
> I think it's safe to assume more and more of these kids have little to no interest in their father's guns....don't need them around and will gladly give them up in return for....a little cash, which equals a new video game or latest TV. That's just one little area.
> 
> Just an old man rambling.
> Now get off my lawn.


If the above is true, it is because the fathers are not doing their jobs. Parents in general. Dads have to spend time with their kids. They have to be conscious that the little guys are always watching to see how things should be. As Dave Ramsey's daughter often says "More is caught than taught."


----------



## Robie

School is a babysitter.
After school, electronics is a babysitter.
Parents are too busy to be bothered.


----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> School is a babysitter.
> After school, electronics is a babysitter.
> Parents are too busy to be bothered.


Ya beat me to it. Many parents today don't have time to spend with their kids. They have busy lives and being a helicopter parent takes extra time.

Fortunately not all parents are like that. My next door neighbors are young enough to be my kids. They have 3 boys and spend a lot of time with them. I was glad to see that. Their oldest is involved with band and the mother volunteers with the band to help.

And you can't blame the kids. They are indoctrinated in school by socialists, both those who have written the books and those who teach. Some parents are able to counteract that, many others could care less.


----------



## stevekozak

inceptor said:


> Ya beat me to it. Many parents today don't have time to spend with their kids. They have busy lives and being a helicopter parent takes extra time.
> 
> Fortunately not all parents are like that. My next door neighbors are young enough to be my kids. They have 3 boys and spend a lot of time with them. I was glad to see that. Their oldest is involved with band and the mother volunteers with the band to help.
> 
> And you can't blame the kids. They are indoctrinated in school by socialists, both those who have written the books and those who teach. Some parents are able to counteract that, many others could care less.


I wish the guys who don't want to take the time to parent would keep their dicks in their pants that the women who don't want to take the time to parent would keep their legs closed. Bad and indifferent parenting is why we are where we are today.


----------



## KUSA

stevekozak said:


> I wish the guys who don't want to take the time to parent would keep their dicks in their pants that the women who don't want to take the time to parent would keep their legs closed. Bad and indifferent parenting is why we are where we are today.


You won't get you wish. It's actually the opposite that is happening. Stupid people love to breed.


----------



## Robie

You can thank Lyndon Baines Johnson for his Great Society legislation.
When that was passed, Uncle Sam became the responsible father and husband to everyone not wishing to be responsible.


----------



## Steve40th

Robie said:


> You can thank Lyndon Baines Johnson for his Great Society legislation.
> When that was passed, Uncle Sam became the responsible father and husband to everyone not wishing to be responsible.


But, we cant claim 74 million as our dependents, no can we..


----------



## KUSA

Horrible stuff if true.

Lin Wood drops major bombshells: Entire world controlled by pedophile extortion and blackmail schemes, ensnaring top influencers like Justice Roberts

https://www.naturalnews.com/2021-01...bombshells-pedophile-extortion-blackmail.html


----------



## Steve40th

KUSA said:


> Horrible stuff if true.
> 
> Lin Wood drops major bombshells: Entire world controlled by pedophile extortion and blackmail schemes, ensnaring top influencers like Justice Roberts
> 
> https://www.naturalnews.com/2021-01...bombshells-pedophile-extortion-blackmail.html


I believe it... One singer back in the day started raising serious concerns about the huge pedophile ring, just inside the Catholic Church. Of course, she was black listed, to an extent. But, Sinead OConner even upset Madonna when she ripped up the popes pic on SNL. 
I think the issue is bigger than we can imagine...I think Trump has some goods on people..
Popcorn is almost done..


----------



## Robie

I have read from some that he is doing this so he will be sued, so he can file for discovery and have a whole bunch of people on the stand, under oath for questioning.

Some think he has lost his marbles. Some think he's dumb like a fox.

I'm going with the latter until further notice.


----------



## Sasquatch

Steve40th said:


> I believe it... One singer back in the day started raising serious concerns about the huge pedophile ring, just inside the Catholic Church. Of course, she was black listed, to an extent. But, Sinead OConner even upset Madonna when she ripped up the popes pic on SNL.
> I think the issue is bigger than we can imagine...I think Trump has some goods on people..
> Popcorn is almost done..


There have been a bunch of pedophile/child trafficking arrests during Trump's term. Many barely got a mention from the media. I wouldn't be surprised if people arrested started talking. Could be some teeth to this story.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Pedophile should be exempt from cruel and unusual punishment.
While in Romania I was able to see 700AD torture chamber in Bran Castle


----------



## stevekozak

Steve40th said:


> Pedophile should be exempt from cruel and unusual punishment.
> While in Romania I was able to see 700AD torture chamber in Bran Castle


My brothers, the Apache, have some very interesting tortures as well.


----------



## KUSA

Steve40th said:


> Pedophile should be exempt from cruel and unusual punishment.
> While in Romania I was able to see 700AD torture chamber in Bran Castle


The punishment should fit the crime. Cruel and unusual are relative terms.

I think dismemberment should be a part of the punishment.


----------



## jimcosta

*Tweet out today about Kamala Harris:*

"She joined the 117th Congress today. She is the first presumptive-VP-Elect to refuse to resign in our nation's history. 
She is sending a clear signal to her colleagues in the Senate that she isn't certain that her running mate will be inaugurated."


----------



## KUSA

jimcosta said:


> *Tweet out today about Kamala Harris:*
> 
> "She joined the 117th Congress today. She is the first presumptive-VP-Elect to refuse to resign in our nation's history.
> She is sending a clear signal to her colleagues in the Senate that she isn't certain that her running mate will be inaugurated."


That is so interesting. Other than lack of confidence, I wonder what other motives this witch has for not stepping down.


----------



## Robie

> Trump lawyer suggests Pence could defer certifying election, send requests to state legislatures
> Jenna Ellis suggests the vice president could seek clarity from legislators in states where election results are being disputed.





> "Pence should not open any of the votes from the six states, and instead direct a question to the legislatures asking them to confirm which of the two slates of electors have in fact been chosen in the manner the legislature has provided for under Article II, Section 1.2 of the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> The Vice President should open all other votes from states where electors have been certified and not contested, and count accordingly.
> 
> The question would then require a response from the legislatures, which would then need to meet in an emergency electoral session.
> 
> Pence should require a timely response from each state legislature and set a deadline of Jan. 17. If any state legislature fails to provide a timely response, no electoral votes can be opened and counted from that state. The Constitution provides that if no candidate for President receives a majority of electoral votes, the Congress shall vote by state delegation. This would provide two and one-half days for Congress to meet and vote by delegation prior to January 20 at noon for inauguration.
> 
> Pence would not be exercising discretion nor establishing new precedent, simply asking for clarification from the constitutionally appointed authority in each of the six states."


https://justthenews.com/politics-po...n-send-requests?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Steve40th

jimcosta said:


> *Tweet out today about Kamala Harris:*
> 
> "She joined the 117th Congress today. She is the first presumptive-VP-Elect to refuse to resign in our nation's history.
> She is sending a clear signal to her colleagues in the Senate that she isn't certain that her running mate will be inaugurated."


Biden didnt do it till January 16th technically, of 2009 as that is when Kaufman took over. Many POTUS's etc waited till end of December early January to relinquish Governor, business and or Poltical seats.
I know its the times, and NBC, but

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/01/...hat-kamala-harris-is-still-in-the-senate.html
https://www.nbcnews.com/id/wbna28692968


----------



## Denton

Steve40th said:


> Biden didnt do it till January 16th technically, of 2009 as that is when Kaufman took over. Many POTUS's etc waited till end of December early January to relinquish Governor, business and or Poltical seats.
> I know its the times, and NBC, but
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/01/...hat-kamala-harris-is-still-in-the-senate.html
> https://www.nbcnews.com/id/wbna28692968


Yup.

We seem to be looking for anything that offers hope.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> Yup.
> 
> We seem to be looking for anything that offers hope.


............


----------



## Denton

Denton said:


> Yup.
> 
> We seem to be looking for anything that offers hope.


Yeah, but thinking Harris is still in the Senate because she has doubts about how the election will go is like a teenage boy thinking he still has a chance with a girl because of the way she turned him down.

There is still hope, but looking at such things as evidence of anything is not healthy.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> Yeah, but thinking Harris is still in the Senate because she has doubts about how the election will go is like a teenage boy thinking he still has a chance with a girl because of the way she turned him down.
> 
> There is still hope, but looking at such things as evidence of anything is not healthy.


She just said she wouldn't be caught dead with me! She didn't say no. I am still in the hunt. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Kauboy

As far as Harris, it's the norm now. Dems don't give up power.
Until she becomes VP, why give up a Senate vote early? She'd love to slide from Senator to President of the Senate without missing a beat.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> As far as Harris, it's the norm now. Dems don't give up power.
> Until she becomes VP, why give up a Senate vote early? She'd love to slide from Senator to President of the Senate without missing a beat.


Well that and the fact that it's always best to hedge your bets. IF things go wrong for them, she still has a job.


----------



## Sasquatch

Kauboy said:


> As far as Harris, it's the norm now. Dems don't give up power.
> Until she becomes VP, why give up a Senate vote early? She'd love to slide from Senator to President of the Senate without missing a beat.


They wouldn't be giving up anything. Once she leaves Newsom gets to appoint her replacement. You think that's going to be anyone other than one from the long list of looney progs we have in this state?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

Sasquatch said:


> They wouldn't be giving up anything. Once she leaves Newsom gets to appoint her replacement. You think that's going to be anyone other than one from the long list of looney progs we have in this state?


I'm speaking more from a personal point of view. While dems will always work "for the party", they are also full-scale narcissists who will keep personal power wherever they can. *She* wants that power. *She* wants to be there casting every vote she can against Trump. It is antithetical to her nature to give up this evil gratification.


----------



## KUSA

It's happening again.

Reports: Dominion Machines Breaking Down in Several Georgia GOP Precincts; Voters Told Workers Will Scan Ballots Later

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-voters-told-workers-will-scan-ballots-later/


----------



## Slippy

When the repubes had the House, Senate and White House, had they taken my advise on Voter Criteria we wouldn't be in this cess pool.

Citizens Only
Over 30 Years of Age
Land Owner
Former Military
Tax Payer


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> When the repubes had the House, Senate and White House, had they taken my advise on Voter Criteria we wouldn't be in this cess pool.
> 
> Citizens Only
> Over 30 Years of Age
> Land Owner
> Former Military
> Tax Payer


I fit 4 of those categories, do I get to vote 4 times? Haha

I really wish there were different requirements for voting. I don't see how we could get there though.
@KUSA I appreciate you posting that link. We all knew it was going to happen though. FUBAR


----------



## KUSA

Slippy said:


> When the repubes had the House, Senate and White House, had they taken my advise on Voter Criteria we wouldn't be in this cess pool.
> 
> Citizens Only
> Over 30 Years of Age
> Land Owner
> Former Military
> Tax Payer


The repubs are just as corrupt as the dems though. They aren't interested in your advice.


----------



## Denton

Here's some in-your-face meddling in Georgia's election. Dominion voting system down in Republican-dominated areas in Georgia. No troubles in Democrat areas.

https://www.worldtribune.com/georgi...of-the-largest-republican-precincts-are-down/


----------



## KUSA

Denton said:


> Here's some in-your-face meddling in Georgia's election. Dominion voting system down in Republican-dominated areas in Georgia. No troubles in Democrat areas.
> 
> https://www.worldtribune.com/georgi...of-the-largest-republican-precincts-are-down/


I already beat you to it Denton. Give me a shout out in your next podcast.


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> I already beat you to it Denton. Give me a shout out in your next podcast.


Dang it! I even looked before posting.

You'd better believe we'll give you a shout-out to a true patriot.


----------



## Denton

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...l-war-full-scale-hot-conflict-if-dems-win-ga/

I think Chip Roy is wrong. We're not in a cold civil war. It's hot. It can only be called cold because our side is holding fire.

I don't know what is going to happen when the center-right decides that the election process and the nation has been stolen.


----------



## KUSA

It’s amazing how hot a barrel gets after a mag dump.


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> It's amazing how hot a barrel gets after a mag dump.


80% of all basic trainees learned that the first day on the firing line. I didn't, but that was only because I learned it as a kid. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigfoot63

KUSA said:


> It's happening again.
> 
> Reports: Dominion Machines Breaking Down in Several Georgia GOP Precincts; Voters Told Workers Will Scan Ballots Later
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-voters-told-workers-will-scan-ballots-later/


I am in Georgia and yes they are having problems with the voting machines again.
not surprised, when the wife and I voted early last week, she took pictures of the ballots and the machines... 
big sign on the wall ... " NO PHOTOGRAPHS!!!" poll workers didn't know what to think or how to deal with her.
sometimes she can be a handful and drives me crazy, but I had to laugh.


----------



## Bigfoot63

Denton said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...l-war-full-scale-hot-conflict-if-dems-win-ga/
> 
> I think Chip Roy is wrong. We're not in a cold civil war. It's hot. It can only be called cold because our side is holding fire.
> 
> I don't know what is going to happen when the center-right decides that the election process and the nation has been stolen.


lock and load baby lock and load


----------



## Bigfoot63

I am retired from the department of corrections, also former military, (10th mountain).
I am not a violent man, and I am NOT CALLING FOR ANY KIND OF ACTION but I 
am so tired of all this crap. the longer it drags out the more I find myself wanting
a foxhole and a huge pile of ammo... just point my one eyed fat arse in the right direction
and go away. when the noise stops I'll be dead or out of ammo.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Bigfoot63 said:


> I am retired from the department of corrections, also former military, (10th mountain).
> I am not a violent man, and I am NOT CALLING FOR ANY KIND OF ACTION but I
> am so tired of all this crap. the longer it drags out the more I find myself wanting
> a foxhole and a huge pile of ammo... just point my one eyed fat arse in the right direction
> and go away. when the noise stops I'll be dead or out of ammo.


I'm up here in East Tennessee. We got your back.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

Missouri is good to go


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

no foxholes here until spring..... likely no targets either


----------



## Denton

Many brothers in South Alabama.


----------



## Robie

The legislature has overruled the Secretary of State in PA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346638534917107712


----------



## Slippy

Robie said:


> The legislature has overruled the Secretary of State in PA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346638534917107712


We needed some good news Robie!


----------



## T-Man 1066

Northern Hellinois got your back!


----------



## Sasquatch

Bigfoot63 said:


> I am retired from the department of corrections, also former military, (10th mountain).
> I am not a violent man, and I am NOT CALLING FOR ANY KIND OF ACTION but I
> am so tired of all this crap. the longer it drags out the more I find myself wanting
> a foxhole and a huge pile of ammo... just point my one eyed fat arse in the right direction
> and go away. when the noise stops I'll be dead or out of ammo.


Never heard of 10th Mountain but just looked it up and that is badass. I was never in the military but if I was that would've been for me. I love being in the mountains. Stationed in NY would've sucked though.


----------



## TenMileHunter

https://vocaroo.com/1e976QE4oDoy

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Sasquatch said:


> Never heard of 10th Mountain but just looked it up and that is badass. I was never in the military but if I was that would've been for me. I love being in the mountains. Stationed in NY would've sucked though.


Bob Dole was 10th Mountain, Italy, WWII.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bob Dole was 10th Mountain, Italy, WWII.


Someone isn't a patriot just because they were in the military. Let's get real.


----------



## Denton

Now that we are seeing what is happening and where we are, now, 
@jimcosta, You have been a mouthpiece for those who make a living at fearporn crap. You have posted as if you are some sort of authority and have responded to naysayers as if they are are stupid. You have threatened to leave this forum if you weren't showed proper reverence.

Go. Leave.
I've watched and waited. I, the dimwitted idiot, watched and knew where all this was going. I held my tongue while you posted threads from fearporn sites and so piously gave us your thoughts based on others' fearporn thoughts. That is to say, your thoughts aren't your own. You are empty. I feel sorry for anyone who is a art of your prepper group.

Leave the real work for the real men. We have no time for you and the fearporn sites upon you build your crap. We, the real men, are getting ready for reality.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Someone isn't a patriot just because they were in the military. Let's get real.


Bob Dole was a patriot.
Get real yourself.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Bob Dole was a patriot.
> Get real yourself.


Yeah. So was McCain. I am real. Real tired.

Go fight with somebody who s served longer... nevermind. I won't go there.


----------



## Ridin with biden

Denton said:


> Now that we are seeing what is happening and where we are, now,
> @jimcosta, You have been a mouthpiece for those who make a living at fearporn crap. You have posted as if you are some sort of authority and have responded to naysayers as if they are are stupid. You have threatened to leave this forum if you weren't showed proper reverence.
> 
> Go. Leave.
> I've watched and waited. I, the dimwitted idiot, watched and knew where all this was going. I held my tongue while you posted threads from fearporn sites and so piously gave us your thoughts based on others' fearporn thoughts. That is to say, your thoughts aren't your own. You are empty. I feel sorry for anyone who is a art of your prepper group.
> 
> Leave the real work for the real men. We have no time for you and the fearporn sites upon you build your crap. We, the real men, are getting ready for reality.


I never believed the watermark theory cause trump would've been shouting it from the rooftop weeks ago... was the election stolen? I believe so....
As Denzel said in training day, "it's not what you know, it's what you can prove "


----------



## KUSA

Well I held hope to the end. Now that the end is here there is no hope to hold on to. It’s over.


----------



## Robie

> Civil disobedience is the active, professed refusal of a citizen to obey certain laws, demands, orders or commands of a government.


.....


----------



## TenMileHunter

The fat lady ain't singing just yet.






TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

KUSA said:


> Well I held hope to the end. Now that the end is here there is no hope to hold on to. It's over.


----------



## Sasquatch

KUSA said:


> It's amazing how hot a barrel gets after a mag dump.


3 round bursts. We're doing this surgically.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Really. Here's what the truth


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Good God Man......don't you ever sleep? Weren't you posting about 11:30 last nite?

Correction, you were still posting past 1:00


----------



## rice paddy daddy

1skrewsloose said:


> Good God Man......don't you ever sleep? Weren't you posting about 11:30 last nite?
> 
> Correction, you were still posting past 1:00


Oh, that's nuthin' pal.:tango_face_grin:
He was on the phone with me sometime around 2 AM.:vs_shocked: 
Not quite sure, I was only half awake.
I had to take the call on my front porch so as not to disturb my wife.:vs_no_no_no:

Now, picture this - a wrinkly, chubby, old geezer sitting in a rocker on the front porch. In his underwear. In 43 degree temps.:vs_laugh:

@Denton you owe me a cup of truck stop strength coffee. :vs_coffee:


----------



## 1skrewsloose

No need for a visual, Thanks.

Now, picture this - a wrinkly, chubby, old geezer sitting in a rocker on the front porch. In his underwear. In 43 degree temps


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, that's nuthin' pal.:tango_face_grin:
> He was on the phone with me sometime around 2 AM.:vs_shocked:
> Not quite sure, I was only half awake.
> I had to take the call on my front porch so as not to disturb my wife.:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Now, picture this - a wrinkly, chubby, old geezer sitting in a rocker on the front porch. In his underwear. In 43 degree temps.:vs_laugh:
> 
> @Denton you owe me a cup of truck stop strength coffee. :vs_coffee:


I'm just glad you had underwear on.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, that's nuthin' pal.:tango_face_grin:
> He was on the phone with me sometime around 2 AM.:vs_shocked:
> Not quite sure, I was only half awake.
> I had to take the call on my front porch so as not to disturb my wife.:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Now, picture this - a wrinkly, chubby, old geezer sitting in a rocker on the front porch. In his underwear. In 43 degree temps.:vs_laugh:
> 
> @Denton you owe me a cup of truck stop strength coffee. :vs_coffee:


You got it, Brother. Let me get in shape for traveling. I know just the truck stop, assuming it's still open.


----------



## SGG

Edited for language.
Come on man, you know better than that.

Edit oops sorry totally slipped my mind-SGG


----------



## Steve40th

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, that's nuthin' pal.:tango_face_grin:
> He was on the phone with me sometime around 2 AM.:vs_shocked:
> Not quite sure, I was only half awake.
> I had to take the call on my front porch so as not to disturb my wife.:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Now, picture this - a wrinkly, chubby, old geezer sitting in a rocker on the front porch. In his underwear. In 43 degree temps.:vs_laugh:
> 
> @Denton you owe me a cup of truck stop strength coffee. :vs_coffee:


Were you facetiming??.?


----------



## Kauboy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, that's nuthin' pal.:tango_face_grin:
> He was on the phone with me sometime around 2 AM.:vs_shocked:
> Not quite sure, I was only half awake.
> I had to take the call on my front porch so as not to disturb my wife.:vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Now, picture this - a wrinkly, chubby, old geezer sitting in a rocker on the front porch. In his underwear. In 43 degree temps.:vs_laugh:
> 
> @Denton you owe me a cup of truck stop strength coffee. :vs_coffee:


For any others who might need it...


----------



## Denton

1skrewsloose said:


> Good God Man......don't you ever sleep? Weren't you posting about 11:30 last nite?
> 
> Correction, you were still posting past 1:00


I wouldn't be as crazy as a run over dog if I could sleep.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> I wouldn't be as crazy as a run over dog if I could sleep.


What works for me is melatonin.
This is the chemical your brain makes when it's time to go to sleep.
You find it in the grocery or Dollar General right with all the vitamins.
The pills come in 3 and 5 mg. There may be stronger ones, I don't know. A 3 usually does the trick for me, if I've had a lot of coffee i take a 3 plus a 5.


----------



## stevekozak

rice paddy daddy said:


> What works for me is melatonin.
> This is the chemical your brain makes when it's time to go to sleep.
> You find it in the grocery or Dollar General right with all the vitamins.
> The pills come in 3 and 5 mg. There may be stronger ones, I don't know. A 3 usually does the trick for me, if I've had a lot of coffee i take a 3 plus a 5.


It doesn't work well for a lot of people. I once had a job where I was working 12 night shift. I could not sleep during the day. Was told to use Melatonin. I did. I could get to sleep easily, but I would wake up every 45 minutes, on the dot, for how ever long I was sleeping. You can't get good rest when you wake up every 45 minutes, even if you are able to drop back off. I did that for a year before quitting and getting a better job. The effects of that year probably took two more years to actually recover from. I am convinced it took years off my life, and at my age, I need all the years I can get!.


----------



## Piratesailor

rice paddy daddy said:


> What works for me is melatonin.
> This is the chemical your brain makes when it's time to go to sleep.
> You find it in the grocery or Dollar General right with all the vitamins.
> The pills come in 3 and 5 mg. There may be stronger ones, I don't know. A 3 usually does the trick for me, if I've had a lot of coffee i take a 3 plus a 5.


We use melatonin too. I discovered it while taking longer sailing trips as a way to sleep soundly during an off watch. I also used it for intercontinental flights and it really helped with Jet lag.

A potential side benefit of melatonin related to the Chinese virus.

https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20201111/melatonin-could-potentially-treat-covid-19


----------



## Steve40th

Denton said:


> Now that we are seeing what is happening and where we are, now,
> @jimcosta, You have been a mouthpiece for those who make a living at fearporn crap. You have posted as if you are some sort of authority and have responded to naysayers as if they are are stupid. You have threatened to leave this forum if you weren't showed proper reverence.
> 
> Go. Leave.
> I've watched and waited. I, the dimwitted idiot, watched and knew where all this was going. I held my tongue while you posted threads from fearporn sites and so piously gave us your thoughts based on others' fearporn thoughts. That is to say, your thoughts aren't your own. You are empty. I feel sorry for anyone who is a art of your prepper group.
> 
> Leave the real work for the real men. We have no time for you and the fearporn sites upon you build your crap. We, the real men, are getting ready for reality.


I think he is on a corvetteforum site where I go sometimes.. Interesting...


----------



## Smitty901

I use coffee. drink plenty in the morning. ready for sleep at night.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> I use coffee. drink plenty in the morning. ready for sleep at night.


Wish that worked for me. I rarely drink coffee after noon. Yet even with an average of 5 hours sleep, I have to take melatonin. Otherwise when I finally figure I can sleep, I can toss and turn for an hour or so.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Smitty901 said:


> I use coffee. drink plenty in the morning. ready for sleep at night.


I haven't had a good night's sleep in 50 years.
Since my brain re-wired itself. Night time was when the NVA would come creeping around. We owned the day, they owned the night.
So, the brain adapts accordingly.

I used to drink myself to sleep, but I quit that over 30 years ago.
I will not take any prescription stuff to sleep, either.

I usually have two cups of coffee, both before noon.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> I haven't had a good night's sleep in 50 years.
> Since my brain re-wired itself. Night time was when the NVA would come creeping around. We owned the day, they owned the night.
> So, the brain adapts accordingly.
> 
> I used to drink myself to sleep, but I quit that over 30 years ago.
> I will not take any prescription stuff to sleep, either.
> 
> I usually have two cups of coffee, both before noon.


 Army opened my eyes to downside of drinking. I saw so many go down that road. 90% of all discipline problems were directly related to drinking. No time for it. All my life Army and second life I never did a 9 to 5 . . Work day was any period with in 24 hours and was often never the same hours. Being retired is a new game even tough it has been 5 years. I go to bed when I want and unless I have things to do mostly with Payton I get up between 0430 and 0600. Seems to be a built in alarm for that 0430 time.
I am one that is hard core no pills prescription or not. Not even aspirin 
2 cups of coffee how about two pots.


----------



## TenMileHunter

rice paddy daddy said:


> I haven't had a good night's sleep in 50 years.
> Since my brain re-wired itself. Night time was when the NVA would come creeping around. We owned the day, they owned the night.
> So, the brain adapts accordingly.
> 
> I used to drink myself to sleep, but I quit that over 30 years ago.
> I will not take any prescription stuff to sleep, either.
> 
> I usually have two cups of coffee, both before noon.


Try trazadone. Prescription but no bad side effects or groggy feeling in the morning. Cheap. Best sleep I've had in a long time.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

TenMileHunter said:


> Try trazadone. Prescription but no bad side effects or groggy feeling in the morning. Cheap. Best sleep I've had in a long time.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You missed this part of his post: "I will not take any prescription stuff to sleep, either." I don't blame him one iota. Americans are on too many medications. The answer to everything is to pop a pill. Mother's little helper has become Everyone's crutch....


----------



## Prepared One

As I have gotten older, I sleep less. I usually get about 4 or 5 hours and I am usually good to go. My problem is getting the 4 or 5 hours straight through. I don't take much in the way of sleep aids but If I really need to shut my brain off and get sleepy I take a Benadryl. Usually puts me out like a light.


----------



## KUSA

TenMileHunter said:


> Try trazadone. Prescription but no bad side effects or groggy feeling in the morning. Cheap. Best sleep I've had in a long time.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I take it. It makes me really hungry though. I do a zombie walk to the fridge fifteen minutes after taking it.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> As I have gotten older, I sleep less. I usually get about 4 or 5 hours and I am usually good to go. My problem is getting the 4 or 5 hours straight through. I don't take much in the way of sleep aids but If I really need to shut my brain off and get sleepy I take a Benadryl. Usually puts me out like a light.


I don't have any problem falling asleep, even after getting up to pee twice. I'm good with 5 or 6 but for the last 15 years or so, sometime during the day if I'm not active, a deep, deep feeling of sleepiness comes over me. I have to get horizontal. Usually a power nap of 15 minutes and back at it. But that overwhelming sleepiness is a pita.

I have a feeling it's the copious amounts of caffeine wearing off.


----------



## rstanek

Robie said:


> I don't have any problem falling asleep, even after getting up to pee twice. I'm good with 5 or 6 but for the last 15 years or so, sometime during the day if I'm not active, a deep, deep feeling of sleepiness comes over me. I have to get horizontal. Usually a power nap of 15 minutes and back at it. But that overwhelming sleepiness is a pita.
> 
> I have a feeling it's the copious amounts of caffeine wearing off.


If I had one, you must be reading my diary......


----------



## TenMileHunter

KUSA said:


> I take it. It makes me really hungry though. I do a zombie walk to the fridge fifteen minutes after taking it.


Dang 
That explains my gut

TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TenMileHunter

stevekozak said:


> You missed this part of his post: "I will not take any prescription stuff to sleep, either." I don't blame him one iota. Americans are on too many medications. The answer to everything is to pop a pill. Mother's little helper has become Everyone's crutch....


Nope 
I read that
It's a free country so I choose to take trazadone to sleep without feeling guilty.

TMH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> I don't have any problem falling asleep, even after getting up to pee twice. I'm good with 5 or 6 but for the last 15 years or so, sometime during the day if I'm not active, a deep, deep feeling of sleepiness comes over me. I have to get horizontal. Usually a power nap of 15 minutes and back at it. But that overwhelming sleepiness is a pita.
> 
> I have a feeling it's the copious amounts of caffeine wearing off.


Yeah, what is this getting up to pee 2 or three times a night. What the hell is up with that:sad2:


----------



## stevekozak

TenMileHunter said:


> Nope
> I read that
> It's a free country so I choose to take trazadone to sleep without feeling guilty.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do what works for you. I am not above three-fingers of Irish Whiskey on a troubled night.


----------



## SGG

I personally smoke a lot of marijuana. No trouble sleeping and it definitely keeps me sane.


----------



## Robie

SGG said:


> I personally smoke a lot of marijuana. No trouble sleeping and it definitely keeps me sane.


I smoke maybe 2-3 times a year.

The problem has always been eating.

If nothing else was available, I'd eat my leather belt if ketchup was handy.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------

